# April 2018 15K SPAM thread



## NJmike PE

Back by popular demand.  This is our biannual EB.com spam fest to help with the post-exam stresses. The October 2017 Spam thread didn't fare as well, but I expect that we will fully bounce back. For the n00bs, the goal is to focus less on the exam, how you did or did not do or the results, and more on unwinding here in the STB subforum and getting this thread to 15,000 posts. The rules are as follows:


No double posts (meaning you may not have consecutive posts). Accidents happen, but at the discretion of the Moderators, your posts could be deleted if it is deemed intentional;

Spelling doesn’t count (luckily for me); and

Posts must be at least three characters long (and an actual word) or a meme

Winning categories are as follows:


total post count;

total number of top page posts;

closest guess to the cut score without going over; and

last post to close out the thread (#15,000)

Winners may receive a prize. These are the rules for now, but pay attention because they can change at any "TIME". Good luck and happy spamming.


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## NJmike PE

spam?


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Spam is a sacred food in Hawaii-e. Not sure if I should spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spammmmmm! @tj_PE


----------



## User1

yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## leggo PE

It's spam time!


----------



## User1

cut score 49


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Michelle Obama Running for President 2020


----------



## leggo PE

The cut score is definitely no less than 80.


----------



## Master slacker

Peanut butter and jelly


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Russia may retaliate


----------



## leggo PE

@Dean Agnostic, did you not read the rules?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

leggo PE said:


> @Dean Agnostic, did you not read the rules?


Boom, ban hammer!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

yes you're right


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Dean Agnostic

Didn't notice it...I was caught off guard!


----------



## leggo PE

Strike 1.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## envirotex

NJmike PE said:


>


Haha.  I used this exact meme this weekend at my house. 

_Vernon:  _Now this is the thought that wakes me up in the middle of the night; that when I get older, these kids are gonna take care of me.

_Carl_: I wouldn't count on it...


----------



## knight1fox3

Did someone say spam? :dunno:


----------



## Ble_PE

This topic gives me a headache.


----------



## envirotex

Ble_PE said:


> This topic gives me a headache.


It's only just at first...just need a little hair of the dog.


----------



## matt267 PE

heavy rain today spam.

Boom... the first TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## Ble_PE

envirotex said:


> It's only just at first...just need a little hair of the dog.


I'm too lazy to try to keep up with all this craziness!


----------



## leggo PE

It's spam o'clock.


----------



## User1

my head hurts and my shoulder hurts should i go home?


----------



## Ble_PE

tj_PE said:


> my head hurts and my shoulder hurts should i go home?


No pain, no gain.


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> No pain, no gain.


so that's a yes, then!


----------



## Ble_PE

tj_PE said:


> so that's a yes, then!


What are they going to do, fire you?


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> What are they going to do, fire you? [emoji6]


Lol right?


----------



## Ble_PE

It's about time to hit the road. Mini-ble2 has soccer practice tonight.


----------



## Voomie

Spam! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Spam again!


----------



## Voomie

Quiting time spam!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Took the day off spam


----------



## User1

still at work for some reason spam


----------



## Jimbo Three

Spamalamma ding dong.


----------



## ruggercsc

Who knew Amazon sells Spam.


----------



## Jimbo Three

F#$&amp;it Friday spam. But on a Monday! Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Clif bar.


----------



## P-E

Chicken for dinner


----------



## User1

On the bus spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Has anyone ever tried spam lite?


----------



## leggo PE

Heck no.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hello spam


----------



## Dleg

What's this thread about??


----------



## matt267 PE

Dleg said:


> What's this thread about??


Stuff


----------



## Dleg

Meh.


----------



## ruggercsc

MACARONI AND SPAM CASSEROLE 

1 (16 oz.) pkg. macaroni
2 cans cream celery soup
1 green pepper, chopped
1 sliced onion, if desired
1 lg. can Spam, cut into 1 inch cubes
1 lg. can stewed tomatoes

Cook macaroni as directed. Add rest of ingredients spread cheese on top, if desired. Cook in 350 degree oven until heated through. Substitute Spam for leftover ham, chicken, or other meat.


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the spam?


----------



## envirotex

page 3


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

morning


----------



## Ble_PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> morning


WOOD!!


----------



## P-E

Need coffee


----------



## Voomie

Spam ala king!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam for breakfast.


----------



## P-E

Is there a spam IPA?


----------



## Ble_PE

IPA sucks.


----------



## Voomie

Ugh my computer is acting up and I have a deadline today.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Master slacker

"Snarf, snarf!"


----------



## Ble_PE

At least it's not Monday.


----------



## Master slacker

but we're one day closer to one


----------



## matt267 PE

Ble_PE said:


> IPA sucks.


You just haven't had a good IPA.


----------



## Ble_PE

matt267 PE said:


> You just haven't had a good IPA.


Because there are none.


----------



## Road Guy

Probably just can't handle an 8% beer


----------



## Ble_PE

Road Guy said:


> Probably just can't handle an 8% beer


The Belgian Tripel's I drink would beg to differ. I just don't like the extreme bitterness of IPA's.


----------



## User1

I just woke up from 9.5 hours of sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

Ble_PE said:


> Because there are none.


I actually wasn't a fan of IPA's until I started making my own.


----------



## caychanh

So how long does it take to spam IPAs?  one month?

Growing kind of tired of the cheap rolling rocks I've been getting at the supermarket, but it probably costs more to brew instead buying a cheap 12 pack for $8.


----------



## Slay the P.E.




----------



## matt267 PE

caychanh said:


> So how long does it take to spam IPAs?  one month?


Maybe I'll dry hop with spam. 



caychanh said:


> it probably costs more to brew instead buying a cheap 12 pack for $8.


You are correct. Brewing beer is not done to save money on beer.


----------



## NJmike PE

Hi, I'm Tom from MySpace.

EDIT: ToP, bitches

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Not top


----------



## knight1fox3

You call this spam?! :huh:


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Dleg

^Dead.

My new coffee cup: (my boss asked if that was the Subaru logo at the top)


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunch post.


----------



## akwooly

i agree with Ble, IPAs suck ass


----------



## User1

akwooly said:


> i agree with Ble, IPAs suck ass


Some people like that? :dunno:


----------



## knight1fox3

IP-Ass


----------



## Dleg

I've never been a fan, and every time I go to all the hipster microbrew or 40-tap type places around here it seems like half the menu is IPAs and that's always what the bartender or waitperson is recommending.


----------



## ruggercsc

SPAM LASANGA

INGREDIENTS:

1 pound lasagna noodles

2 cups shredded mozzarella cheese, divided

1 (12-ounce) can SPAM® Classic, finely chopped

1 (14-ounce) jar marinara sauce

1 (15-ounce) package ricotta cheese

1 large egg, lightly beaten

2 tablespoons grated Parmesan cheese

DIRECTIONS:

Heat oven to 375°F.

Cook lasagna noodles according to package directions; drain.

Meanwhile, in large bowl, stir together 1 1/2 cups mozzarella cheese and the SPAM® Classic.

Set aside 1/2 cup marinara sauce. Add remaining marinara sauce, the ricotta cheese and egg to SPAM® mixture; mix well.

Spread 2 tablespoons reserved marinara sauce over bottom of 13x9x2-inch pan. Arrange one-fourth of noodles over sauce; spread evenly with one-third of SPAM® mixture. Repeat layers, ending with noodles. Spread remaining marinara sauce over top.

In bowl, combine remaining 1/2 cup mozzarella cheese and the Parmesan cheese; sprinkle over lasagna. Bake 40 minutes. Let stand 10 minutes before slicing.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


>


RIP Drill Sargent.


----------



## Ble_PE

Dleg said:


> I've never been a fan, and every time I go to all the hipster microbrew or 40-tap type places around here it seems like half the menu is IPAs and that's always what the bartender or waitperson is recommending.


Agree. I have no clue how these have become the most popular microbrew out there because it makes me feel like the bitter beer face guy from the 90's Keystone commercials.


----------



## akwooly

tj_PE said:


> Some people like that? :dunno:


some people are into some weird stuff.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam-wow?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

akwooly said:


> some people are into some weird stuff.






Ble_PE said:


> Agree. I have no clue how these have become the most popular microbrew out there because it makes me feel like the bitter beer face guy from the 90's Keystone commercials.


I think "session" beers are underrated. Nice to have something with lunch and still be able to function at a (relatively) high level.


----------



## caychanh

woohoo spam!  We still have 15k posts to go.  Glad we have this thread so that I can keep the keyboard busy for 40 days until results come out.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

If your shirt isn't tucked into your pants, then aren't your pants tucked into your shirt? I heard that somewhere.


----------



## Voomie

Spam for life!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy

F5


----------



## caychanh

Just got the survey.  I guess my chances are over.  My third PE exam attempt and its all down the gutter.  I give up spamming and will try again in 2019 or 2020.


----------



## Voomie

caychanh said:


> Just got the survey.  I guess my chances are over.  My third PE exam attempt and its all down the gutter.  I give up spamming and will try again in 2019 or 2020.


Did you hear about the glitch I the scoring system? 3rd time takers get an automatic pass while 1st time get failed. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it quittin' time yet?


----------



## caychanh

I've heard that too oh wowwee spamming heaven.  I studied too much to expect anything else!!  In the meantime I'm gonna pre-celebrate with some nice cheap refreshing beer.  Once I pass I can move onto some expensive bitter IPAs.  Green or Red its just a difference in color.  I haven't dreamed about passing or failing yet so I'm still hopeful.


----------



## caychanh

No its not quit spamming time yet.  We just got new topics to spam on like the "early survey".  I was just thinking about the survey and here it is.

Cool top spam, but hope noone noticed the double spam.


----------



## ruggercsc

Has anyone tried an SPA (Spam Pale Ale)?

Pairs with Spam Nacho's.


----------



## leggo PE

caychanh said:


> Cool top spam, but hope noone noticed the double spam.


Banned!


----------



## User1

My eyes hurt


----------



## ruggercsc

_ _



tj_PE said:


> My eyes hurt


I went to Waffle house this morning before heading to the airport.  I wish my eyes hurt *butt *that is not where I hurt. I am just glad it two short flights.


----------



## User1

Lol!


----------



## cement

solidarity, solidarity


----------



## Dleg

Diuretic. 

Good word.  Gotta go pee now.


----------



## cement

I'm just getting over the runs


----------



## P-E

Just bought a black IPA.


----------



## Dleg

I'm sorry.


----------



## cement

arrr


----------



## Dleg

-hea ?


----------



## leggo PE

Blah.


----------



## P-E

Hungry


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Hi everyone!  It is strange to be here.... and not be stressed about results!  Woot!


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> Happy Friday everyone.


No


----------



## EB NCEES REP

Just ran all the scantron sheets through the WOPER here in Clemson- some of you should probably spend more time studying for round 2 and less time posting spam


----------



## Dean Agnostic

WohooooOO!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> Happy Friday everyone.


Tomorrow is my Friday.  Going to NYC fora much needed girls weekend.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

WohooOO! New yawk! Why girls weekend?


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Forgive me for double post. I get it Vhab, your profile pic suggests otherwise.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dean Agnostic said:


> Forgive me for double post. I get it Vhab, your profile pic suggests otherwise.


Just a nerdy girl who likes Dr Who.  And dorky English chaps in general.  Too bad hubby is a dorky Midwesterner.


----------



## P-E

Good night spam thread


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Midnight spam.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

yeah just spamming spam


----------



## Voomie

Morning spam 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Baconator

Morning


----------



## Ble_PE

Time to wake up!!


----------



## P-E

Just saw a turkey wandering around the middle of congress st in the city.   The bird of course...


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm home alone with the kids today. I hope I don't run out of benadryl.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> I'm home alone with the kids today. I hope I don't run out of benadryl.


if you do, try whiskey. everyone.


----------



## caychanh

Another day the ban has been lifted. Spam on


----------



## Ble_PE

Allergies are killing me today. I should have stayed in Hawaii...


----------



## cement

pine pollen here.  ah choo!


----------



## matt267 PE

Nap time spam


----------



## P-E

I just agreed to get something done by tomorrow.   I should know better than that.


----------



## User1

P-E said:


> I just agreed to get something done by tomorrow.   I should know better than that.


Overachiever


----------



## matt267 PE

P-E said:


> I just agreed to get something done by tomorrow.   I should know better than that.


Just call out sick.


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> Just call out sick.


I wanna call out sick bc I have 35 hours of sick time I'm not gonna get paid out when I leave lol


----------



## NJmike PE

and when thursday comes, tell them you meant tomorrow, then.


----------



## matt267 PE

tj_PE said:


> matt267 PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just call out sick.
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna call out sick bc I have 35 hours of sick time I'm not gonna get paid out when I leave lol
Click to expand...

Use it or lose it.


----------



## P-E

I'll start doing shots of whiskey and hurl on my keyboard.   That should do it.


----------



## NJmike PE

P-E said:


> I'll start doing shots of whiskey and hurl on my keyboard.   That should do it.


that's a waste of good whiskey


----------



## P-E

Not if it gets me a day off to drink beer.


----------



## Ble_PE

tj_PE said:


> matt267 PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just call out sick.
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna call out sick bc I have 35 hours of sick time I'm not gonna get paid out when I leave lol
Click to expand...

Again, what are they going to do?


----------



## Road Guy

that's why most places did away with sick leave and just have PTO - corporate genius!


----------



## Master slacker

falafel


----------



## knight1fox3

vhab49_PE said:


> Tomorrow is my Friday.  Going to NYC fora much needed girls weekend.


But who's babysitting the kids? :dunno:



matt267 PE said:


> I'm home alone with the kids today. I hope I don't run out of benadryl *booze* .


Fixt.



Master slacker said:


> falafel *PB&amp;J*


Also fixt.

EDIT: ToP beotches! :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunch post.


----------



## Dleg

I just had the absolutely best type of breakfast burrito available.


----------



## ruggercsc

Sitting in meeting Spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

pb&amp;j for lunch


----------



## leggo PE

Dleg said:


> I just had the absolutely best type of breakfast burrito available.


This is weirdly specific. What was it?


----------



## Ble_PE

leggo PE said:


> This is weirdly specific. What was it?


Don't get too excited, I'm sure it didn't have kale.


----------



## envirotex

NJmike PE said:


> pb&amp;j for lunch


pad thai


----------



## leggo PE

Ble_PE said:


> Don't get too excited, I'm sure it didn't have kale.


You shush. There is no kale in my breakfast burrito, rather, chorizo!


----------



## Dleg

leggo PE said:


> This is weirdly specific. What was it?


Free.


----------



## Ble_PE

leggo PE said:


> You shush. There is no kale in my breakfast burrito, rather, chorizo!


So, you like sausage in the morning?


----------



## Dleg

Dleg said:


> Free.


Well, actually, you paid for it.


----------



## Ble_PE

Waiting on quittin' time!


----------



## akwooly

left over london broil and quinoa.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## Voomie

Waiting on IT to fix my computer or quiting time. Whichever comes first. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Tick tock.


----------



## Voomie

Closer....to....the....end...


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Spam keeps on rollin'.


----------



## Wade_TX

I missed this thread


----------



## ruggercsc

Eating Leftover Chips and salsa from today's meeting.


----------



## matt267 PE

Move along now.


----------



## Voomie

matt267 PE said:


> Move along now.


Don't tell me what to do!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Garlic bread.


----------



## Dleg

Garlic breath.

TOP!


----------



## knight1fox3

Out of here spam...


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.




----------



## leggo PE

View attachment 9471


----------



## P-E

On the train back to the burbs.


----------



## Dleg

Still a few hours left in the work day, here.  Slackers.


----------



## matt267 PE

Voomie said:


> Don't tell me what to do!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Fine, do whatever you want.


----------



## P-E

Tired


----------



## Road Guy

As


----------



## User1

Fuckkkk


----------



## Voomie

matt267 PE said:


> Fine, do whatever you want.


I'm a P.E. I do what I want anyways.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> But who's babysitting the kids? :dunno:
> 
> Fixt.
> 
> Also fixt.
> 
> EDIT: ToP beotches! :bananalama:


Carp.  I forgot about the kids.  Think I can just leave out a big bowl of food and leave them?


----------



## User1

Don't mind me I'm just learning how to roll underwear


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Ble_PE

Morning



P-E said:


> Wood


----------



## matt267 PE

Chipper?


----------



## Voomie

tj_PE said:


> Don't mind me I'm just learning how to roll underwear


Professionally or as a hobby?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam is my hobby.


----------



## User1

Voomie said:


> Professionally or as a hobby?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


For efficient and organized packing


----------



## P-E

Coffee @matt267 PE?


----------



## Voomie

tj_PE said:


> For efficient and organized packing


Pro-tip: save space by wearing the same pair the entire time. Turn them inside out if the trip is longer than 2 weeks.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

P-E said:


> Coffee @matt267 PE?


Only if it's dechalf.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> But who's babysitting the kids? :dunno:


usually the dads get stuck with this job.


----------



## Ble_PE

Voomie said:


> Pro-tip: save space by wearing the same pair the entire time. Turn them inside out if the trip is longer than 2 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Better yet, just go commando.


----------



## Voomie

Ble_PE said:


> Better yet, just go commando.


That is such a genius idea!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cement

then front to back


----------



## ruggercsc

Just got my coffee spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Can't tell if today is Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## Ble_PE

Need more coffee.


----------



## Voomie

Going into my first quarterly review! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Master slacker

kerfuffle


----------



## Voomie

Voomie said:


> Going into my first quarterly review!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


w00t! Still not fired! Lol.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 PE said:


> Can't tell if today is Saturday or Sunday.


Spoken like a true govt. worker. 



Ble_PE said:


> Need more coffee *green tea*.


Fixt.


----------



## Ble_PE

Work, work, work.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


> Work, work, work.


sorry, all I see there are bewbs


----------



## knight1fox3

Mel Brooks spam...


----------



## Ble_PE

About to head out for a lunchtime workout spam.


----------



## Voomie

Ble_PE said:


> About to head out for a lunchtime workout spam.


16 oz curls don't count!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ruggercsc

NJmike PE said:


> sorry, all I see there are bewbs


Me too  also.  Sorry, I just realized that I need to be politically correct when responding to a bewb post.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## P-E

^mark z?


----------



## akwooly

this isn't done yet?


----------



## Master slacker

weenis


----------



## Ble_PE

akwooly said:


> this isn't done yet?


We want to make it last as long as possible. No premature finishing here!


----------



## Dleg

Too busy to spam.

Much.


----------



## knight1fox3

Never too busy to spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Ready for quittin' time!


----------



## ruggercsc

Mowing the Yard spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting closer to quittin' time spam.


----------



## Voomie

Almost quiting time spam!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Yep!


----------



## User1

I just got back from lunch spam?


----------



## leggo PE

Catching up on spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Time to go spam!!


----------



## leggo PE

It is wonderful that when you link to this thread, like this: 





That the top image is the dancing parakeet, aka best GIF ever.


----------



## matt267 PE

Just got back from the movies.


----------



## akwooly

drinking water


----------



## leggo PE

Hydrated.


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 PE said:


> Just got back from the movies.


Another day working for gubment... LOL


----------



## leggo PE

C.A. spam.


----------



## ruggercsc

Just finished mowing the grass spam.


----------



## caychanh

quitting time spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Still working spam.


----------



## Voomie

Finally found some bawls.






Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## P-E

Voomie said:


> Finally found some bawls.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Then it's time to get cocked.


----------



## ruggercsc

SPAM MEATLOAF CUPCAKES WITH POTATO FROSTING

Ingredients

For the Cupcakes

2 12-ounce cans of SPAM® Classic

2 eggs, slightly beaten

2/3 cup quick cooking oatmeal

3/4 cup milk

For the Glaze

2/3 cup brown sugar

2 teaspoons prepared mustard

2 tablespoons water

4 tablespoons white vinegar

Snipped fresh chives, for garnish

4 cups prepared mashed potatoes

Directions

1.Preheat oven to 350°F. For cupcakes, in large bowl, grate SPAM®. Add eggs, oatmeal and milk; mix well. Lightly spray a regular size muffin tin with nonstick cooking spray. Fill each muffin tin two-thirds full with SPAM® mixture. Using the back of a spoon, lightly press mixture into tins for the glaze.

2.In small bowl, whisk together brown sugar, mustard, vinegar and water. Lightly spoon half of glaze mixture over SPAM® mixture. Bake for 25-30 minutes or until mixture is set.

3.Meanwhile, prepare 4 cups of mashed potatoes. Remove cupcakes from oven. Place oven rack 2-3 inches from heat source and heat broiler. Top each cupcake with potatoes. Return muffin tin to oven. Broil 2-3 minutes or until potatoes are lightly browned. Garnish with fresh chives and spoon the remainder of the glaze over the top and serve.


----------



## Dleg

Do you remove the SPAM packing gel? Or just mix it in with everything?


----------



## envirotex

The recipe clearly says that you're supposed to grate it...Can't see how the gel would stick.


----------



## P-E

Having bacon pizza


----------



## ruggercsc

Do you think the SPAM Cupcakes would be a hit at a kids' birthday party?


----------



## matt267 PE

P-E said:


> Then it's time to get cocked.


Do you like getting cock?


----------



## Dleg

Are you offering?

Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL


----------



## Road Guy

Everyone ready for 420 day tomorrow?


----------



## ruggercsc

Road Guy said:


> Everyone ready for 420 day tomorrow?


If I was to partake today 420 would be naptime.

EDIT: TOP


----------



## P-E

https://www.beeradvocate.com/community/threads/feds-warn-florida-breweries-to-stop-making-marijuana-flavored-beer.568865/

speaking of which.   This is an interesting beer trend.


----------



## User1

Idk like why you gotta wait for a day


----------



## User1

P-E said:


> https://www.beeradvocate.com/community/threads/feds-warn-florida-breweries-to-stop-making-marijuana-flavored-beer.568865/
> speaking of which.   This is an interesting beer trend.


Pardon the DP but flavoring vs actually infused is different. I've seen the drops you can put in whatever you're consuming but not "flavored beer"


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Looking forward Trump vs Michelle Obama debate 2020


----------



## P-E

Go Sox


----------



## User1

Spider


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Voomie

Half day Friday today!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

TGIF!!


----------



## P-E

Getting ready for a beer


----------



## Ble_PE

Two hours with no post in the spam thread?


----------



## User1

Last Friday at this job spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Short timer!


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## leggo PE

Spam!

4/20's gonna make biking home today SUCK.


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> Spam!
> 4/20's gonna make biking home today SUCK.


... Literally


----------



## leggo PE

Hmm.


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it quittin' time yet?


----------



## ruggercsc

Ble_PE said:


> Is it quittin' time yet?


I wish.  Three conference call this afternoon.  I am leading the last one.


----------



## Ble_PE

People who schedule meetings and calls on Fridays should be fired.


----------



## Dleg

Yeah. We only have a going away lunch party scheduled today. That's how you do it.


----------



## Ble_PE

We should make a little since it's Friday. I'll have to tell the Mrs.


----------



## leggo PE

For a second, I thought I was in the "It's Friday!" thread....


----------



## Ble_PE

leggo PE said:


> For a second, I thought I was in the "It's Friday!" thread....


This thread is all threads.


----------



## knight1fox3

TGIF and off to sunny Orlando!






EDIT: ToP snipe! :bananalama:


----------



## caychanh

Hmm its Friday?  I have to come up with weekend spam plans for the family in a hurry then.


----------



## Ble_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> TGIF and off to sunny Orlando!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: ToP snipe! :bananalama:


----------



## caychanh

A 20 hour drive to nowhere and drive back could be time consuming, but I would need a minivan first.  It is time to go minivan shopping and move on up from the SUV.

Any minivan drivers here?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## knight1fox3

Where?


----------



## caychanh

------------------------------ spam it!


----------



## envirotex

knight1fox3 said:


> Where?


over there --&gt;View attachment 11080


----------



## ruggercsc

Is there a 420 day for SPAM?


----------



## leggo PE

I have no idea.


----------



## P-E

On the way home


----------



## ruggercsc

Weekend is here Spam.


----------



## P-E

Got beer


----------



## ruggercsc

Happy 421 Day to everyone.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## ruggercsc

*Mini Maple Spam Doughnuts*

*Ingredients*

1 cup all purpose flour

3 tablespoons light brown sugar, packed

1/4 teaspoon baking soda

1/8 teaspoon salt

1/3 cup buttermilk, plus one tablespoon

1 egg

1 tablespoon butter, melted

1 (12-ounce) can SPAM

3/4 cup confectioners' sugar

1 teaspoon maple syrup

2 teaspoons freshly ground cinnamon, for garnish (optional)

*Directions*

1. Make the dough. In large mixing bowl, mix flour, brown sugar, baking soda and salt. Stir in 1/3 cup buttermilk, egg, and melted butter. Beat
together until well blended. Spoon batter into a pastry bag fitted with a round tip or a resealable plastic bag. Chill mixture for 1 hour.
Meanwhile, prepare SPAM Rings and glaze.

2. Make the SPAM rings. Remove the SPAM from the can and slice from the lid side to the bottom into 12 slices (each slice about
1/4-inch thick). Using a 1-1/2-inch round biscuit cutter, cut each slice of SPAM into two rounds (you should have a total of 24
rounds from the can of SPAM Classic ). Using a straw, knife or small pastry tip, cut a small circle out of the center of each piece of
SPAM Classic to make a ring. Place rings into a large skillet and fry until golden brown on both sides. Repeat until all of the rings are fried; place on paper towels after frying to blot excess oil. Take the remaining scrape pieces of SPAM and finely dice. Place the diced SPAM into the same skillet and fry until golden brown; set aside.

3. Make the glaze. In small bowl, whisk together the confectioners' sugar, maple syrup and remaining 1 tablespoon of buttermilk until well combined; set aside.

4. Make the doughnuts. Preheat oven to 325°F. Remove the chilled dough from the refrigerator. Spray a mini doughnut pan with nonstick
cooking spray. Pipe batter into the mini doughnut tin; filling 2/3 of the way full (if using a resealable plastic bag snip the corner of the
bag and pipe batter into the mini doughnut pan). Place the SPAM Rings on top of the dough. Bake for 10 minutes or until the
doughnuts spring back when touched.

5.  Allow the doughnuts to cool slightly and then carefully remove from the pan. Spread the prepared maple glaze over the doughnuts and top with the diced SPAM for sprinkles. Repeat as necessary with the remaining dough and SPAM rings. If desired, sprinkle with a little cinnamon (I found this worked nicely with the maple flavor). Serve the doughnuts warm.


----------



## P-E

Having a barrel aged sour.  Not bad.   11%


----------



## matt267 PE

P-E said:


> Having a barrel aged sour.  Not bad.   11%


I like a sour beer from time to time. Not interested in brewing my own though.


----------



## knight1fox3

Orlando spam


----------



## P-E

That knocked me out.  Fell asleep for a while.


----------



## matt267 PE

morning


----------



## ruggercsc

SPAM WITH CHEESE OMELET

Ingredients

Servings:  3 6 12 18   This recipe is recommended for 6 servings

1 small green bell pepper, cut into 1/4-inch strips and strips cut in half

2 teaspoons olive or vegetable oil

4 ounces fresh mushrooms, thinly sliced

INGREDIENTS:

1/2 cup sliced green onions

1 (12-ounce) can SPAM® With Cheese, diced

12 large eggs

6 tablespoons milk or water

2 tablespoons butter or margarine

Salt and pepper, to taste

Directions

To make filling, in medium skillet, sauté bell pepper in oil until slightly softened. Add mushrooms and onions; cook until lightly browned. Stir in SPAM® With Cheese; keep warm.

For each omelet, in small bowl, beat together 2 eggs and 1 tablespoon milk or water; season with salt and black pepper.

In 8- or 9-inch omelet pan or skillet, melt 1 teaspoon butter. Pour in egg mixture; cook over medium heat. As egg mixture sets, run spatula around outside edge, tilting pan to allow uncooked egg to flow underneath.

When surface of omelet is set, spoon one-sixth of filling down center of omelet; fold edge of omelet over filling. Cook until bottom of omelet is browned. Repeat with remaining ingredients.

Serves 6


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## ruggercsc

SPAM FRIES

Ingredients

1 12-ounce can SPAM® Classic

Peanut oil, for frying

HOUSE OF TSANG® General Tsao Stir Fry Sauce or Sriracha Ketchup, for dipping

Directions

1.Heat about 4 inches of oil in heavy pan or fryer to 350°F.

2.Cut SPAM® Classic lengthwise into six slices. Cut each slice into 4 thick matchsticks.

3.Place fries in hot oil (in small batches) and fry until golden brown and crisp (about 3 minutes). Drain on paper towels. Serve warm fries with dipping sauces.


----------



## matt267 PE

This was a day of pathetic spam.


----------



## ruggercsc

*EDIT: TOP*

Bacon Cheeseburger SPAM Dip

Ingredients


[SIZE=10.0pt]1 12-ounce can SPAM® with Bacon, diced[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.0pt]4 ounces cream cheese, softened[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.0pt]1 clove garlic, minced[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.0pt]1/2 pound ground beef[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.0pt]1/4 cup mayonnaise[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.0pt]1/2 medium onion, diced[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.0pt]1/2 cup sour cream[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.0pt]1/2 cup shredded mozzarella cheese[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.0pt]1/2 cup shredded cheddar cheese[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.0pt]2 tablespoons ketchup[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.0pt]1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.0pt]Potato or corn chips, for dipping[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.0pt] [/SIZE]

Directions


[SIZE=10.0pt]1.[/SIZE][SIZE=10.0pt]Preheat oven to 350°F. In large skillet, cook ground beef thoroughly (165°F); drain well and set aside. In same skillet, heat SPAM® until lightly browned. Remove from pan and set aside to cool. Using the same pan, sauté the onion and garlic in the drippings.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.0pt]2.[/SIZE][SIZE=10.0pt]In large bowl, mix the cream cheese, sour cream, mayonnaise, cheese, ketchup and Worcestershire sauce. Add the beef, SPAM®, onions and garlic and stir until well combined.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.0pt]3.[/SIZE][SIZE=10.0pt]Pour mixture into a baking dish and heat for 15-20 minutes. Serve with favorite potato or corn chips for dipping. Serves 12.[/SIZE]


----------



## knight1fox3

Not ToP


----------



## Voomie

Sunday spam. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ruggercsc

*SPAM and Cheese Waffles*

*Ingredients*

1 12-ounce can SPAM® Classic

12 oz Mild Cheddar cheese

16 eggs

1/2 gallon buttermilk

4 pounds all-purpose flour

2 tablespoons baking soda

4 tablespoons baking powder

1 tablespoon salt

1 cup sugar

1 pound melted butter

*Directions*

1.  Beat eggs and add buttermilk. In a separate bowl, mix together dry waffle batter ingredients. Pour in wet egg and buttermilk mixture. Gently mix together until lumpy then fold in melted butter.

2.  Shred SPAM® Classic and cheese on a box grater.

3.  Heat a cast iron belgian waffle maker to 350° and pour 6oz of waffle batter, once hot. 

4.  Sprinkle 2 ounces of cheese and 2 ounces shredded SPAM® Classic over the cheese.

5.  Cook until waffle is browned and crispy.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Back from girls weekend spam.  Walked an awful lot.  Think I'm ready to sit at my desk for a bit tomorrow.


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'!


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Ble_PE

Need more coffee!!


----------



## ruggercsc

Backhoe flipped over on the interstate this morning blocking both EB and WB lanes and casuing a mini-pileup type of morning.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ruggercsc said:


> Backhoe flipped over on the interstate this morning blocking both EB and WB lanes and casuing a mini-pileup type of morning.


Sounds like a good excuse to stay home.  Unless you were in the backhoe.


----------



## Ble_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Sounds like a good excuse to stay home if you were in the back hoe.


This is definitely a good excuse to stay home.


----------



## TWJ PE

I'm going to take the under for this one.


----------



## Ble_PE

So, you like to be on the bottom?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's the beef spam?


----------



## Ble_PE

Here.


----------



## ruggercsc

I am going to have nighmares for that.


----------



## User1

Last Monday at work


----------



## Master slacker

sourdough bread


----------



## Ble_PE

Well it sure is Monday...


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm, spam for breakfast......


----------



## ruggercsc

matt267 PE said:


> Mmmm, spam for breakfast......


Try this

*SPAM BREAKFAST CASSEROLE*

*Ingredients*

1 (12 ounce) container fully cooked luncheon meat (e.g. Spam), chopped

2 eggs, beaten

20 soda crackers, crushed

 2 cups milk

1 cup shredded Cheddar cheese, divided

*Directions*


Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C).

In a 9x13 inch baking dish combine the meat, eggs, cracker crumbs, milk and 3/4 cup of the cheese. Mix well. Sprinkle remaining 1/4 cup cheese on top.

Bake uncovered in the preheated oven for 1 hour. Let cool and serve.


----------



## caychanh

Not bad I like these spam baking recipes, just in time for the beer to get ice cold in the freezer.


----------



## matt267 PE

caychanh said:


> Not bad I like these spam baking recipes, just in time for the beer to get ice cold in the freezer.


you should bake some up and give us a full review.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Ble_PE

Post-lunch post.


----------



## Voomie

Spam spam spam!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## txjennah PE

Heyyyyy guys! Hope all is well, and that if you took the exam a couple of weeks ago, you crushed it!


----------



## Master slacker

NJmike PE said:


>


oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no


----------



## txjennah PE

Master slacker said:


> oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no oh no


Lol I can't stomach that stuff anymore, I'm such a lightweight.  One bad experience with Crown put me off whiskey forever.


----------



## Master slacker

txjennah said:


> One bad experience with Crown put me off whiskey forever.


Two straight years of drinking that like water put me off whiskey forever.


----------



## txjennah PE

Master slacker said:


> Two straight years of drinking that like water put me off whiskey forever.


uke: hahaha


----------



## ruggercsc

Jack pairs well with a Fried SPAM.

Also, an Engineer's Emergency Kit is not complete without a can of SPAM.


----------



## Master slacker

Spam this


----------



## Voomie

Spam on the brain.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Master slacker

sphincter


----------



## Ble_PE

Word to ya mutha.


----------



## ruggercsc

Waiting for my 2:00 meeting


----------



## Voomie

Listening to Swedish power metal to help stay focused.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Coffee helps me stay focused.


----------



## ruggercsc

Too Many coffee choices now.  Back in the day we were lucky to have regular and decaf with a container of sugar, a container of non dairy creamer, and some pink packages of sweet and low.


----------



## leggo PE

Not much spam to catch up on since Friday. Come on, spammers!


----------



## Master slacker

snarl


----------



## caychanh

Chai tea latte time

need to stay focused

Until 5pm


----------



## Voomie

Spam for days!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Spam for days!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Spam for days!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Spam for days!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Spam for days!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Spam for days!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Spam for days!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam-a-lama-ding-dong.


----------



## knight1fox3

Ble_PE said:


> Coffee *Green tea* helps me stay focused.


FIFY



Voomie said:


> Spam for days!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Don't let @NJmike PE catch you doing that consecutively. At least not yet...


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it time to go home yet?


----------



## Voomie

Do you want results or not? Keep the spam coming! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Ble_PE said:


> Is it time to go home yet?


You are free to go home anytime you want.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Voomie said:


> Do you want results or not? Keep the spam coming!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I couldn't care less about when the results come out.


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL


----------



## Voomie

Ble_PE said:


> I couldn't care less about when the results come out.


That's the spirit! Keep the spam coming!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ME_VT_PE

I've been on ncees so many times lately I actually watched this


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

That is the saddest thing I've read all week. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Ble_PE

It's 4:20!


----------



## caychanh

Time to quit spamming for the day.


----------



## Voomie

caychanh said:


> Time to quit spamming for the day.


The only time to quit spamming is when results are released.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## caychanh

Nowadays we spam even more after the results are released.  Especially in the result threads


----------



## Ble_PE

I think I'm going to hit the road!


----------



## caychanh

Another cold one please for the road


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> I think I'm going to hit the road!


What did the road ever do to you?


----------



## ruggercsc

I have hit the road and the road hits back.  I would not reccomend it.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam. And watch out, @Voomie! Or rather, where's @matt267 PE to join in??


----------



## P-E

Nap time


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## matt267 PE

leggo PE said:


> Spam. And watch out, @Voomie! Or rather, where's @matt267 PE to join in??


Brig it.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nice night spam


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'



P-E said:


> Wood


----------



## P-E

I just awoke on the train thinking I was headed home.   Still morning damn it. 

ToP


----------



## Ble_PE

Ain't that a bitch.


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## ruggercsc

Is it me or is it rude to leave leftover Sushi in the work fridge.


----------



## P-E

Ble_PE said:


> Ain't that a bitch.


It most certainly is.


----------



## Master slacker

ruggercsc said:


> Is it me or is it rude to leave leftover Sushi in the work fridge.


it'd be rude not to take it to the lake and use it as bait.


----------



## P-E

And don't forget the beer.


----------



## knight1fox3

I could get used to this east coast time...

Morning sunrises in Orlando aren't too bad!


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Ble_PE

East side, woot woot!!


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## knight1fox3

toast posties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## ruggercsc

Master slacker said:


> it'd be rude not to take it to the lake and use it as bait.


At least it now smells like bait.


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Road Guy

The bad news is that it's snowing, the good news is that it means yoga pants season is extended!


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## ruggercsc

My spamming is being seriously curtailed by our slow network today.


----------



## Master slacker

we're already into short skirt season here.


----------



## Ble_PE

Rain, rain go away


----------



## matt267 PE

spam?


----------



## knight1fox3

Where?


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## matt267 PE

over there.


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Ble_PE

Meeting post.

TOP! :bananalama:


----------



## knight1fox3

What's for lunch?


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## txjennah PE

knight1fox3 said:


> What's for lunch?


Enchiladas!!! Yum.


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## ruggercsc

knight1fox3 said:


> What's for lunch?


Someone else's leftover sushi that has been in the fridge for awhile.


----------



## txjennah PE

The last spam post was 30 minutes ago?  There is not nearly enough spam in this thread. I guess people don't want to pass.


----------



## Slay the P.E.

ruggercsc said:


> Someone else's leftover sushi that has been in the fridge for awhile.


----------



## caychanh

Chilli and a burger at wendys.


----------



## Ble_PE

Another meeting post.


----------



## ruggercsc

caychanh said:


> Chilli and a burger at wendys.


I like Wendy's but have been told to stay away from the chili since it is made with old burger patties.


----------



## Master slacker

And Texas Roadhouse uses steak bits for their chili.  Still delicious.


----------



## knight1fox3

More delicious than PB&amp;J? :dunno:


----------



## ruggercsc

I would rather have PBJ than someone else's leftover Sushi (Not a good choice)


----------



## Master slacker

More delicious?  Yes.  Overall better?  No.


----------



## caychanh

Ok well the chili was good with old burger patties and all.  Sour cream and chive potato delicious.  Now to close the office for conference call.


----------



## matt267 PE

pulled pork burrito


----------



## knight1fox3

pulled pork burrito, minus the pork, minus the tortilla


----------



## ruggercsc

These posts have made me hungry again.


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## caychanh

Frito spam pie time


----------



## caychanh

ran out of space to add a frostie to my wendy's order.


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it time to go home yet??


----------



## ruggercsc

Almost


----------



## P-E

It's time


----------



## knight1fox3

Agreed. All those requesting to go home, request approved. :thumbs:

Spam on...


----------



## EB NCEES REP

Scantron machine broke


----------



## caychanh

quitting time, no more spam for the next 12 hours


----------



## P-E

Was going to do some yard work, but I think I'll take a nap and have a beer instead.


----------



## EB NCEES REP

I'm gonna do that all week


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Stuffy nose spam.  Can't sleep.


----------



## ruggercsc

Time to go to work Spam.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Voomie

Asleep at my desk spam. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Voomie said:


> Asleep at my desk spam.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'



P-E said:


> Wood


----------



## ruggercsc

Leftover Sushi is still in fridge.  It is starting to move.


----------



## caychanh

Coffee time

 "stealing time spam"


----------



## matt267 PE

ruggercsc said:


> Leftover Sushi is still in fridge.  It is starting to move.


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## knight1fox3

When does happy hour start?


----------



## User1

LAST DAY SPAM  :multiplespotting:


----------



## knight1fox3

tj_PE said:


> LAST DAY SPAM  :multiplespotting:


I'll repeat, when does happy hour start then?


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> I'll repeat, when does happy hour start then?


now? :dunno:


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> I'll repeat, when does happy hour start then?


.


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## knight1fox3

tj_PE said:


> .


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## matt267 PE

tj_PE said:


> .


You're my hero.


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> FIFY
> 
> Don't let @NJmike PE catch you doing that consecutively. At least not yet...


on that note,

spam away. rules suspended until further notice

EDIT: TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:bananalama:


----------



## knight1fox3

Spama-lama-ding-dong!!!


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam 1


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam 2


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam 3


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam 4


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam 5


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam 6


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam 7


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam 8


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam 9


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam 10


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Post Toasties


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Fireball


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> on that note,
> 
> spam away. rules suspended until further notice
> 
> EDIT: TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :bananalama:


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Sushi


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Spam


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Spam and Spam


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Spam and Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and  Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spma and Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spma and Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spma and Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spma and Spam and Spam and Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spma and Spam and Spam and Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spma and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spma and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spma and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spma and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spma and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spma and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spma and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spma and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam and Spam 

EDIT: Top


----------



## ruggercsc

Now I am hungry for Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

ruggercsc said:


> Now I am hungry for Spam *sushi*.


fixt.


----------



## matt267 PE

have some spam


----------



## matt267 PE

it's free


----------



## matt267 PE

You're all winners in here.


----------



## caychanh

I can double, triple, quadruple spam?


----------



## caychanh

Yay rules are suspended u say?


----------



## caychanh

Its gonna be a battle but I want to be top spammer! 

Sonic Spam


----------



## caychanh

Ok my fingers are tired now.  Spam Break


----------



## caychanh

I'm not sure what's spamming 5 consecutive times?  

Cinco Spam!

High 5 Spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

caychanh said:


> Ok my fingers are tired now.  Spam Break


Good start. Top 10 spammer get a "pass."


----------



## caychanh

Cheers Cheers

If i pass I can spend more time learning home brewing.  

Great customized beer now we kicking spam!


----------



## caychanh

Please don't ban the me for quadruple posting.

The spam did it!

Rules Rules Rules,

Why follow them if they're made to be broken.


----------



## caychanh

Time to moving up to scotch spam. 

I'm getting tired of beer spam

gotta drink til the stomach gets bloated to forget about the exam.


----------



## caychanh

Time to recruit new spammers.  Lets spam the other threads


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@tj_PE I've been under a rock... Congrats on your last day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Boring conference call.


----------



## Ble_PE

Welp, back to work now.


----------



## Ble_PE

Welp, back to work now.


----------



## Ble_PE

Welp, back to work now.


----------



## Ble_PE

Welp, back to work now.


----------



## Ble_PE

Welp, back to work now.


----------



## Ble_PE

Welp, back to work now.


----------



## Ble_PE

Welp, back to work now.


----------



## Ble_PE

Welp, back to work now.


----------



## Ble_PE

Welp, back to work now.


----------



## Ble_PE

Welp, back to work now.


----------



## caychanh

Conference call is a good time for "meditating"


----------



## Ble_PE

Welp, back to work now.


----------



## Ble_PE

Welp, back to work now.


----------



## Ble_PE

Welp, back to work now.


----------



## Ble_PE

Welp, back to work now.


----------



## Ble_PE

Welp, back to work now.


----------



## Ble_PE

Welp, back to work now.


----------



## Ble_PE

Welp, back to work now.


----------



## Ble_PE

Welp, back to work now.


----------



## Ble_PE

Welp, back to work now.


----------



## Ble_PE

Welp, back to work now.


----------



## Ble_PE

Welp, back to work now.


----------



## Ble_PE

Welp, back to work now.


----------



## Ble_PE

Welp, back to work now.


----------



## Ble_PE

Welp, back to work now.


----------



## Ble_PE

Welp, back to work now.


----------



## Ble_PE

Welp, back to work now.


----------



## Ble_PE

Welp, back to work now.


----------



## Ble_PE

Welp, back to work now.


----------



## Ble_PE

Welp, back to work now.


----------



## Ble_PE

Welp, back to work now.


----------



## Ble_PE

Welp, back to work now.


----------



## Ble_PE

Welp, back to work now.


----------



## caychanh

The lax rules are getting out of control.  All my spams are spammed by other spammers!!


----------



## caychanh

SPAM ON.  Bring it!


----------



## caychanh

hungry now, time to eat that Spamburger!


----------



## caychanh

Actually turkey burger


----------



## caychanh

tastes like spam


----------



## caychanh

Conference call time.  SPAM hotline 1234567890, data rates $1 in spam points per second.


----------



## Voomie

Post lunch spam!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

testicles


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

10,200 post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

TOP Posties!  :bananalama:


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

why must we wait 3 seconds between posts?


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

shart


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

creamed corn


----------



## Master slacker

in a diaper


----------



## Master slacker

wait...


----------



## Master slacker

that's not creamed corn


----------



## Master slacker

it's a


----------



## Master slacker

DETACHABLE PENIS!


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

TOP Posties!

sh*t.  TOP again?  :bananalama:


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

fart knuckles


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

How to speak San Franciscan


----------



## Master slacker

vajoina!


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

fart


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

Let's have some fun


----------



## Master slacker

pecker


----------



## Master slacker

vajoina


----------



## Master slacker

skin flute


----------



## Master slacker

wizard sleeve


----------



## Master slacker

bell end


----------



## Master slacker

pie


----------



## Master slacker

thumper


----------



## Master slacker

clam


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Master slacker

poo poo


----------



## Master slacker

roller coaster


----------



## Master slacker

blender


----------



## Master slacker

tarantula


----------



## Master slacker

knee


----------



## Master slacker

trumpet


----------



## Master slacker

diddle


----------



## Master slacker

roflcopter


----------



## Master slacker

oh snap!


----------



## Master slacker

pilot pen


----------



## Master slacker

caterpillar


----------



## Master slacker

honey baked ham


----------



## Master slacker

timberland pro


----------



## Master slacker

samosa


----------



## Master slacker

banana


----------



## Master slacker

labtec


----------



## Master slacker

altec lansing


----------



## Master slacker

virus


----------



## Master slacker

Ford E300


----------



## Master slacker

king tut


----------



## Master slacker

caligula


----------



## Master slacker

dracula


----------



## Master slacker

dragula


----------



## Master slacker

slow twitch muscles


----------



## Master slacker

persimmon tree


----------



## Master slacker

engorged


----------



## Master slacker

plump


----------



## Master slacker

beef jerky


----------



## Master slacker

lemon zest


----------



## Master slacker

business card


----------



## Master slacker

tapioca pudding


----------



## Master slacker

qwerty


----------



## Master slacker

phone


----------



## Master slacker

VOIP


----------



## Master slacker

internet


----------



## Master slacker

sparger


----------



## Master slacker

three-ringed binder


----------



## Master slacker

oil change


----------



## Master slacker

white board


----------



## Master slacker

Santa


----------



## Master slacker

Easter bunny


----------



## Master slacker

posies


----------



## Master slacker

vanilla


----------



## Master slacker

chinchilla


----------



## Master slacker

master of disaster


----------



## Master slacker

lumbar


----------



## Master slacker

Undertaker throws Mankind off the top of the Hell in a Cell


----------



## Master slacker

inches


----------



## Master slacker

i must stop


----------



## Master slacker

peanut butter


----------



## Master slacker

spanner


----------



## Master slacker

splinter


----------



## Master slacker

sensei


----------



## Master slacker

shredder


----------



## Master slacker

coarse


----------



## Master slacker

blaspheme


----------



## Master slacker

wtf


----------



## Master slacker

instant regret


----------



## Master slacker

voice over


----------



## Master slacker

pelican


----------



## Master slacker

Tigers


----------



## Master slacker

water


----------



## Master slacker

cheese


----------



## Master slacker

pimple


----------



## Master slacker

boil


----------



## Master slacker

i really must stop


----------



## Master slacker

this is getting out of hand


----------



## Master slacker

like... for realz


----------



## Master slacker

dawg


----------



## Master slacker

give me the strength


----------



## Master slacker

humina humina humina


----------



## Master slacker

must


----------



## Master slacker

stop


----------



## Master slacker

this


----------



## Master slacker

never ending


----------



## Master slacker

waste


----------



## Master slacker

of most


----------



## Master slacker

people's


----------



## Master slacker

time


----------



## Master slacker

alfalfa


----------



## Master slacker

shiminy


----------



## Master slacker

taco salad


----------



## Master slacker

fsfasfd


----------



## Master slacker

gobbledy gook


----------



## Master slacker

filsit


----------



## Master slacker

narm


----------



## Master slacker

gios


----------



## Master slacker

tap dance


----------



## Master slacker

oisdd


----------



## Master slacker

insert


----------



## Master slacker

ok


----------



## Master slacker

i'm done


----------



## Master slacker

want to keep my job


----------



## Master slacker

peace out


----------



## leggo PE

Spam! Only a few more hours in the office before I'm off for the afternoon.


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## knight1fox3

No rules and this isn't done yet?!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!

EDIT: Top!

:bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## Master slacker

i put in my 2 cents


----------



## Master slacker

fad


----------



## Master slacker

will make 10,400


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## Master slacker

will make 10,400


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## Master slacker

will make 10,400


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## Master slacker

will make 10,400


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## Master slacker

will make 10,400


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## Master slacker

will make 10,400


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## Master slacker

will make 10,400


----------



## Master slacker

will make 10,400


----------



## Master slacker

will make 10,400


----------



## Master slacker

will make 10,400


----------



## Master slacker

will make 10,400 

TOP  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## Master slacker

*10,400!!!!!!!!*


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Come on people, let's get this baby to 1k!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!

EDIT: Top!

:bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

K spammers, currently no rules here. Spam to your heart's content! Current mini-goal is to get to 1k, overall goal, 15k! Spam away!


----------



## caychanh

spam on, where is the ketchup


----------



## caychanh

cheese spam


----------



## caychanh

spam zone


----------



## caychanh

300 posts


----------



## caychanh

300 posts


----------



## caychanh

300 spam burgers

Another top post!!! yay!


----------



## caychanh

wash it down with some coca cola beverage


----------



## caychanh

100 posts a day woohoo i can do it


----------



## caychanh

do they make yooohooo anymore?


----------



## caychanh

Bootloop Spam!


----------



## caychanh

Bootloop Spam!


----------



## caychanh

Bootloop Spam!


----------



## caychanh

Bootloop Spam!


----------



## caychanh

Bootloop Spam!


----------



## caychanh

So many posts and I'm not even at 1000 posts yet.  Its tough to be a spammer.

Rough times


----------



## caychanh

So many posts and I'm not even at 1000 posts yet.  Its tough to be a spammer.

Rough times


----------



## Master slacker

dirty diaper


----------



## Owism

come buy my books:


----------



## knight1fox3

Owism said:


> come buy my books:


Sell them on ebay. Or just keep them as references.


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Beer thirty


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Beer thirty


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Beer thirty


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Beer thirty


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Beer thirty


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Beer thirty


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Beer thirty


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Beer thirty


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Beer thirty


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Beer thirty


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Beer thirty


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Beer thirty

EDIT: TOP


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Beer thirty


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Beer thirty


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Beer thirty


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Beer thirty


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Beer thirty


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Beer thirty


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Beer thirty


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Beer thirty


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Beer thirty


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Beer thirty


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Beer thirty


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Beer thirty


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Beer thirty


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Beer thirty


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Beer thirty


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Beer thirty


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Beer thirty


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Beer thirty


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam an Beeer thirty One


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam an Beer thirty One


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam an Beer thirty One


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam an Beer thirty One


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Beer thirty One


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Beer thirty two


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam and Beer thirty two

EDIT: TOP


----------



## knight1fox3

Unimpressive amount of spam. Exam results likely to be delayed.


----------



## Master slacker

safda


----------



## ruggercsc

Statisical Analysis shows:


Not a lot of newbies spamming = cut scores will be higher than usual.

Not a lot of newbies spamming = Scores will be delayed


----------



## envirotex

f wednesday.


----------



## NJmike PE

envirotex said:


> f wednesday.


X10


----------



## ruggercsc

Feels like it should be Friday.


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm just gonna put in the spam I can so I can pass in October.  Early spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Come on, spammers!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Go Bruins go!


----------



## Road Guy

The closer you get the further iPhone medium hot coffee with cream and sugar please yes thanks


----------



## envirotex

matt267 PE said:


> Go Bruins go!


Wait.  Is that hockey?  Isn't that like lacrosse?


----------



## ruggercsc

Early Morning Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Early Morning Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Early Morning Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Early Morning Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Early Morning Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Early Morning Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Early Morning Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Early Morning Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Early Morning Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Early Morning Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Early Morning Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Early Morning Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Early Morning Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Early Morning Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Early Morning Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Early Morning Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Early Morning Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Early Morning Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Early Morning Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Early Morning Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Early Morning Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Early Morning Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Early Morning Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Early Morning Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Early Morning Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Early Morning Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Early Morning Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Early Morning Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Early Morning Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Early Morning Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Early Morning Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Early Morning Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Early Morning Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Early Morning Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Early Morning Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Early Morning Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Early Morning Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Early Morning Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Early Morning Spam

EDIT: TOP


----------



## ruggercsc

Early Morning Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Early Morning Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Early Morning Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Early Morning Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Early Morning Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Early Morning Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Early Morning Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Early Morning Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Early Morning Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Early Morning Spam


----------



## Supe

So much for no double posting, eh?


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Voomie

Morning spam wood? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

It's shaping up to be a long day...


----------



## P-E

8========================&gt;


----------



## Voomie

Ble_PE said:


> It's shaping up to be a long day...


Hard day here.....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ruggercsc

Supe said:


> So much for no double posting, eh?


Rules suspended for now.


----------



## ruggercsc

Day 4 of the leftover Sushi watch.


----------



## Ble_PE

Need more coffee.


----------



## matt267 PE

envirotex said:


> Wait.  Is that hockey?  Isn't that like lacrosse?


Lacrosse? does anyone even play lacrosse after college?


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Busy day today.  Going to get nothing done.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cranes.  Hey look, they are building a bridge outside of my office!


----------



## ruggercsc

vhab49_PE said:


> Cranes.  Hey look, they are building a bridge outside of my office!


I see four tower cranes looking out the window to the my left.  There will be more when they start the new building across the street where there was a strip club until they had to move.

The strippers had a protest last year when they had AR15's in the parking lot.  They were protesting that it was easier to get an AR15 than it is get a license to be an adult entertainer. 

EDIT: TOP


----------



## Master slacker

It's FRIDAY!


----------



## Master slacker

It's FRIDAY!


----------



## Master slacker

It's FRIDAY!


----------



## knight1fox3

Thursday spam in Orlando.


----------



## P-E

Coffee sounds like a good idea


----------



## Ble_PE

Master slacker said:


> It's FRIDAY!


You sir can kiss my rosy red ass!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ruggercsc said:


> I see four tower cranes looking out the window to the my left.  There will be more when they start the new building across the street where there was a strip club until they had to move.
> 
> The strippers had a protest last year when they had AR15's in the parking lot.  They were protesting that it was easier to get an AR15 than it is get a license to be an adult entertainer.
> 
> EDIT: TOP


No strippers, just another bridge. And I really can't see the bridge, there is a tree in the way.  But there are BRIDGE GIRDERS on my drive home, so that is exciting.   My 11 year old makes fun of me for being excited about BRIDGE GIRDERS.  Which is why it is in all caps, apparently that is how I say it.


----------



## ruggercsc

vhab49_PE said:


> No strippers, just another bridge. And I really can't see the bridge, there is a tree in the way.  But there are BRIDGE GIRDERS on my drive home, so that is exciting.   My 11 year old makes fun of me for being excited about BRIDGE GIRDERS.  Which is why it is in all caps, apparently that is how I say it.


Only an engineer can appreciate  girders and tower cranes over strippers.


----------



## Voomie

ruggercsc said:


> Only an engineer can appreciate  girders and tower cranes over strippers.


Because a calendars in your office featuring girder pictures doesn't earn you a meeting with HR.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ruggercsc

Voomie said:


> Because a calendars in your office featuring girder pictures doesn't earn you a meeting with HR.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Well stated.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Voomie said:


> Because a calendars in your office featuring girder pictures doesn't earn you a meeting with HR.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Truth.  And there have been enough meetings with HR here lately. So much office drama.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ruggercsc said:


> Only an engineer can appreciate  girders and tower cranes over strippers.


Eh, lady strippers aren't really my thing anyway.  Plus male strippers are... nevermind. That statement was going to go downhill fast.


----------



## ruggercsc

vhab49_PE said:


> Eh, lady strippers aren't really my thing anyway.  Plus male strippers are... nevermind. That statement was going to go downhill fast.


Let's change the subject before we get banned.

How is the weather there?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Lovely.  It was low 70's the other day, and hovering in the mid-high 60's today.  You?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Should be another toasty day in the mid 80s in central California.


----------



## ruggercsc

Typical overcast and rainy April Day.


----------



## envirotex

vhab49_PE said:


> Busy day today.  Going to get nothing done.


Amen to that.


----------



## Ble_PE

About time to workout.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

About time for day drinking.


----------



## envirotex

matt267 PE said:


> Lacrosse? does anyone even play lacrosse after college?


http://money.cnn.com/2015/09/28/smallbusiness/major-league-lacrosse-salaries/index.html

Not for money...


----------



## txjennah PE

Morning spammers!

Anybody skip the April cycle and taking the October exam?  I started studying for the October exam yesterday. I figured if I can't pass the exam after studying for it for 6 months, then the universe is trying to tell me something.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam?


----------



## leggo PE

@txjennah, are you married yet? If so, congrats!!


----------



## Voomie

Lunch spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> @txjennah, are you married yet? If so, congrats!!


I am, thank you!    Got married at the beginning of this month and was fortunate enough to take nearly 3 weeks off from work.  My brain is just now getting back into the "Oh yeah, I'm an adult and need to be responsible" mindset after all that vacation!


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> @txjennah, are you married yet? If so, congrats!!


Are you doing any wedding planning yourself, or taking it easy?


----------



## Ble_PE

It's downhill to the weekend now!


----------



## Master slacker

wt5ed


----------



## Owism

knight1fox3 said:


> Sell them on ebay. Or just keep them as references.


No, i will spam in the spam thread. thank you


----------



## knight1fox3

vhab49_PE said:


> Truth.  And there have been enough meetings with HR here lately. So much office drama.


You can't leave us hanging like that! Details!


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## Supe

Toasties.


----------



## Voomie

Dealing with a project that won't die.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ruggercsc

Women's LaCrosse is on the Television in our social hub (fancy name for kitchen).

Leftover Sushi made it through another lunch untouched in the fridge.


----------



## tinadarko

started watching Inside No. 9 yesterday, a very good British TV series

I'm gonna binge watch all my free time away to stop thinking about PE


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah said:


> I am, thank you!    Got married at the beginning of this month and was fortunate enough to take nearly 3 weeks off from work.  My brain is just now getting back into the "Oh yeah, I'm an adult and need to be responsible" mindset after all that vacation!


Congratssssss again then! Yay!



txjennah said:


> Are you doing any wedding planning yourself, or taking it easy?


Starting to. We have our venue and are in the process of getting our photographer, and I've ordered my dress. We're not getting married for a while, though.


----------



## leggo PE

tinadarko said:


> I'm gonna binge watch *and spam *all my free time away to stop thinking about PE


Fixt.


----------



## leggo PE

Not enough spam, spammers.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> You can't leave us hanging like that! Details!


Well... the receptionist was sick for a few days, then due to anxiety from having to tell her boss she was still sick, she decided to just quit.  I don't know what she said, all I know is that she didn't tell her boss, she told corporate HR.  Then two days later her boss disappeared from the office in the middle of the day to take a couple of "personal days".  Then the following Monday we got a note from  our local VP that the receptionist and the admin manager are both "exploring other options outside of the company".  Then they changed the door locks, which only happens when someone does not leave willingly.  Crazy stuff man.


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> Congratssssss again then! Yay!
> 
> Starting to. We have our venue and are in the process of getting our photographer, and I've ordered my dress. We're not getting married for a while, though.


Thank you! 

Aww that's exciting, have fun!  That is a good idea.  We took about a year and a half to plan everything, but probably would have been better to push it back a little more (and save some $$$).


----------



## leggo PE

We're coming up on being 15 months out, so I suppose the ball will get rolling soon enough!


----------



## leggo PE

Outta here spam!


----------



## P-E

Go Celtics.


----------



## Kloeb222

I'm just here because I was told that we need 15k posts before April 2018 results are released.

bump for exam results


----------



## User1

Oh hi. I'm funemployed


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

2 kids won't stop crying and go to sleep spam


----------



## envirotex

Baker Mayfield?  Really?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> Oh hi. I'm funemployed


What is the plan after funemployment?


----------



## P-E

vhab49_PE said:


> What is the plan after funemployment?


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> What is the plan after funemployment?


Re employment for a couple weeks, then vaca lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ruggercsc

envirotex said:


> Baker Mayfield?  Really?


It's the Browns.


----------



## ruggercsc

vhab49_PE said:


> Well... the receptionist was sick for a few days, then due to anxiety from having to tell her boss she was still sick, she decided to just quit.  I don't know what she said, all I know is that she didn't tell her boss, she told corporate HR.  Then two days later her boss disappeared from the office in the middle of the day to take a couple of "personal days".  Then the following Monday we got a note from  our local VP that the receptionist and the admin manager are both "exploring other options outside of the company".  Then they changed the door locks, which only happens when someone does not leave willingly.  Crazy stuff man.


We call that "Wishing them luck in their future endeavors".


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Wohooooooooo!


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'.



P-E said:


> Wood


----------



## P-E

Friday


----------



## ruggercsc

Morning Spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> Re employment for a couple weeks, then vaca lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice.


----------



## Owism

Voomie said:


> Dealing with a project that won't die.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Same.


----------



## Owism

vhab49_PE said:


> Well... the receptionist was sick for a few days, then due to anxiety from having to tell her boss she was still sick, she decided to just quit.  I don't know what she said, all I know is that she didn't tell her boss, she told corporate HR.  Then two days later her boss disappeared from the office in the middle of the day to take a couple of "personal days".  Then the following Monday we got a note from  our local VP that the receptionist and the admin manager are both "exploring other options outside of the company".  Then they changed the door locks, which only happens when someone does not leave willingly.  Crazy stuff man.


Shady way to "reorganize". Yeah my boss randomly disappeared as well but it was obvious because the other manager dude was following him around and started dealing with me like a boss so I knew it was coming. Then 2 years later he is rehired... Weird power plays go on sometimes in the name of engineering...


----------



## TWJ PE

Doubling down spam..... I'm taking the way under on 15K.


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Szar

Spam the Torpedoes!


----------



## ME_VT_PE

getting yelled at, at work spam


----------



## caychanh

I can't handle the truth spam


----------



## caychanh

Just one more cup of coffee and I will be ready.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Good cop bad cop, Trump is both cops spam.


----------



## ruggercsc

Day 5 of the leftover Sushi in the work fridge.

Yum.


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> Oh hi. I'm funemployed


Not for long you're not!


----------



## leggo PE

Friday spam. Man, this rate of spam is depressing.


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunch post.


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> Oh hi. I'm funemployed


----------



## txjennah PE

ruggercsc said:


> Day 5 of the leftover Sushi in the work fridge.
> 
> Yum.


Oh god no


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah said:


>


No need for sympathy, it's by choice! She has another job lined up already.


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> No need for sympathy, it's by choice! She has another job lined up already.


Ohhh ok!  Well in that case, yayyyy!!


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Bam.


----------



## leggo PE

Dam.


----------



## leggo PE

Sham.


----------



## leggo PE

Ham.


----------



## leggo PE

Jam.


----------



## leggo PE

Yam.


----------



## leggo PE

Clam.


----------



## leggo PE

Ram.


----------



## leggo PE

Tram.


----------



## leggo PE

Cram.


----------



## leggo PE

Pam.


----------



## leggo PE

Gram.


----------



## leggo PE

Sam.


----------



## leggo PE

(Tim) Tam.


----------



## leggo PE

Ma'am.


----------



## Ble_PE

post.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Owism said:


> Shady way to "reorganize". Yeah my boss randomly disappeared as well but it was obvious because the other manager dude was following him around and started dealing with me like a boss so I knew it was coming. Then 2 years later he is rehired... Weird power plays go on sometimes in the name of engineering...


This was not a reorganization, I think it was a straight up firing. The manager was really difficult to work with (all of the people in that department were miserable), and I think the receptionist may have threatened legal action.  If she hadn't told half the office she quit, she might still work here.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Aw snap, I'm not a supporting member any more.  !!


----------



## tinadarko

my friend said to me "I would be shocked if you didn't pass"

I know she means well, but that actually just added another load of anxiety to my plate...


----------



## sambisu

I have it on very good authority from deep within the bowels of NCEES, that all of the April 2018 exams were lost, so everyone fails. Also due to small print in the legal stuff, you don't get your money back either. And all pencils must be returned.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tinadarko said:


> my friend said to me "I would be shocked if you didn't pass"
> 
> I know she means well, but that actually just added another load of anxiety to my plate...


I feel you.  My husband said pretty much the same thing.  You're smarter than me, so you'll have no problem passing.  I think he regretted it when i didn't.  At least he didn't say it again.


----------



## ruggercsc

tinadarko said:


> my friend said to me "I would be shocked if you didn't pass"
> 
> I know she means well, but that actually just added another load of anxiety to my plate...


A known statisical fact is that you stand a greater chance of passing by spamming more.


----------



## Road Guy

Still in a 3 hour meeting spam....


----------



## Ble_PE

Meetings suck!!


----------



## Dleg

Back in the office for the first time this week spam.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Aw snap, I'm not a supporting member any more.  !!


There's an easy way to fix that!


----------



## leggo PE

ruggercsc said:


> A known statisical fact is that you stand a greater chance of passing by spamming more.


I can confirm this.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> There's an easy way to fix that!


I know... and its payday!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ruggercsc said:


> A known statisical fact is that you stand a greater chance of passing by spamming more.






leggo PE said:


> I can confirm this.


As can I.  I had sub-par spamming in spring 2017 and got the awful red fail, and much improved spamming in Fall 2017, and got my big fat green pass.


----------



## Szar

I SPAM you baby,


----------



## Szar

and if it's quite all right


----------



## Szar

I SPAM you baby,


----------



## Szar

to warm your lonely night


----------



## Szar

I SPAM you baby,


----------



## Szar

trust in me when I say


----------



## Szar

Oh pretty baby,


----------



## Szar

don't SPAM me down I pray


----------



## Szar

Oh pretty baby,


----------



## Szar

now that I've SPAM you stay


----------



## Szar

And let me SPAM you baby, let me SPAM you!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Buffalo chicken dip for lunch.


----------



## ruggercsc

Meetings should not be scheduled at lunch unless they are buying you lunch (unless it is six day old sushi).


----------



## Road Guy

People won't stop asking questions


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it quittin' time yet?


----------



## Dleg

It is if you say it is.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

sleepy


----------



## ruggercsc

Slow network at the office is seriously curtailing spamming.  :angry:


----------



## Ble_PE

Still waiting on quittin' time. The boss man needs to leave...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ruggercsc said:


> Slow network at the office is seriously curtailing spamming.  :angry:


No kidding. for a bit there I thought they added EB to the web filter.


----------



## leggo PE

My office connection is perfect for spamming.


----------



## leggo PE

But it doesn't matter, spam doesn't judge! Well, except for your commitment to it.


----------



## leggo PE

I'm wearing all my sparkliest rings today.


----------



## Road Guy

@frazil used to own this bitch!


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## matt267 PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Road Guy

a flock of seagulls


----------



## frazil

Road Guy said:


> @frazil used to own this bitch!


I’m just giving everyone a headstart.


----------



## caychanh

Its tiring waiting for that TGIF quitting time.  It's the longest hour of the week by far.


----------



## caychanh

I did put a few beers in the frig so happy hour at home right away


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Box of wine in ref for after FunFest at the kids school.  Should probably have a drink in a waterbottle for that one.


----------



## leggo PE

Can't wait for beers and baseball in a few short hours...


----------



## Voomie

Friday spam

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Tired all week


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beer time about done.  Sleepy.


----------



## frazil

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Road Guy

Time for the weekend job! :|


----------



## ruggercsc

A rare sunny weekend.


----------



## Voomie

Yard work and a 2 mile run saturday.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Beer Saturday


----------



## Voomie

Just saw infinity war. Holy smokes what an ending.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ruggercsc

Sunday morning Spam


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Hello!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Hola!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Gomabseubnida!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Annnyeong-haseyo!


----------



## Voomie

Church spam!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean Agnostic

May God be with you!


----------



## knight1fox3

Sunday Funday Spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'.


----------



## Supe

It sure is, Ble.  Need coffee ASAP.


----------



## Voomie

Wood

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Yup wood


----------



## Voomie

What kind of wood? I am a pine man myself.



P-E said:


> Yup wood


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Supe said:


> It sure is, Ble.  Need coffee ASAP.


When I first got to work this morning the coffee machine wasn't working. It was almost thrown out the window.


----------



## ruggercsc

Week 2 Sushi Watch - It is still in the fridge at work.


----------



## Supe

Ble_PE said:


> When I first got to work this morning the coffee machine wasn't working. It was almost thrown out the window.


The water line here broke.  Not only is our regular coffee machine broke, but so is the specialty one on the other side, and the water/ice machine is also out of commission.  We have until 9:30 to buy what we need from the cafeteria, and after that, it's up to Monster/Red Bull for the rest of the day.


----------



## Supe

ruggercsc said:


> Week 2 Sushi Watch - It is still in the fridge at work.


Montezushi?


----------



## Ble_PE

Supe said:


> The water line here broke.  Not only is our regular coffee machine broke, but so is the specialty one on the other side, and the water/ice machine is also out of commission.  We have until 9:30 to buy what we need from the cafeteria, and after that, it's up to Monster/Red Bull for the rest of the day.


That's an office shut-down worthy situation if I've ever seen one!


----------



## Supe

Ble_PE said:


> That's an office shut-down worthy situation if I've ever seen one!


----------



## Ble_PE

Yep!


----------



## NJmike PE

this is pathetic.


----------



## Voomie

Pathetic spam!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

NJmike PE said:


> this is pathetic.


I know you are but what am I.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Are the rules still suspended?


----------



## knight1fox3

RBHeadge PE said:


> Are the rules still suspended?


Only one way to find out... :thumbs:


----------



## Ble_PE

How


----------



## Ble_PE

do


----------



## Ble_PE

we


----------



## Ble_PE

find


----------



## Ble_PE

out?


----------



## Ble_PE

Oh


----------



## Ble_PE

yea,


----------



## Ble_PE

no


----------



## Ble_PE

one


----------



## Ble_PE

cares


----------



## Ble_PE

about


----------



## Ble_PE

the


----------



## Ble_PE

rules.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Dean Agnostic

Wohoooooooooo! Ni hao ma EB?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

double post FTW


----------



## RBHeadge PE

double post FTW


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Porque rules es importante!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

?Que tap, amigos?


----------



## Dean Agnostic

?Que tal, amigos?


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Boricua mamis screaming !ay papi!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Its baseball season!  Wooot!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Si!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Hee gae sae yo!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Supe said:


> The water line here broke.  Not only is our regular coffee machine broke, but so is the specialty one on the other side, and the water/ice machine is also out of commission.  We have until 9:30 to buy what we need from the cafeteria, and after that, it's up to Monster/Red Bull for the rest of the day.


Um, seriously, what is up with the place you work??


----------



## leggo PE

Spam rules are still suspended until further notice.

Maybe.


----------



## Supe

leggo PE said:


> Um, seriously, what is up with the place you work??


That's what happens when you're bankrupt, renegotiate your lease, and the building owner DGAF about your broke ass working conditions.


----------



## leggo PE

Supe said:


> That's what happens when you're bankrupt, renegotiate your lease, and the building owner DGAF about your broke ass working conditions.


Good grief.  :blink:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Supe said:


> That's what happens when you're bankrupt, renegotiate your lease, and the building owner DGAF about your broke ass working conditions.


Dang.


----------



## Ble_PE

Supe said:


> That's what happens when you're bankrupt, renegotiate your lease, and the building owner DGAF about your broke ass working conditions.


You should protest by coming into work in ass-less chaps. That'll show 'em!


----------



## leggo PE

Slow spam rate. Exam results will never be released, especially with the complications from the erasures on the scantrons.


----------



## Supe

Better yet, I'll wear them backwards.  That'll REALLY show 'em.

P.S. - does this look like a pimple or a boil?


----------



## Ble_PE

Whatever you do, don't squeeze it!!!


----------



## Voomie

Don't forget that the full moon was late while mercury was in retrograde.



leggo PE said:


> Slow spam rate. Exam results will never be released, especially with the complications from the erasures on the scantrons.


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Master slacker

tree comb


----------



## P-E

Need coffee


----------



## P-E

Coffee porter


----------



## Supe

Need food.  Fading fast.


----------



## ruggercsc

Supe said:


> Need food.  Fading fast.


There is some sushi in our fridge I can send you.


----------



## P-E

Going home


----------



## P-E

Picked up some pale ale


----------



## P-E

Almost home.


----------



## leggo PE

Still at work spam.


----------



## leggo PE

I won TWO things today!

Firstly, an awesome blanket that I entered a raffle for some time last week.

Secondly, tickets to see 311 and The Offspring this summer. I actually got to choose the show I wanted from a few different options, and chose this option because I figured it'd be fun to see The Offspring.

My radio call-in contest winning continues! Same radio station. I swear, people must not call it that much.


----------



## Slay the P.E.

upgraded from "supporting member" to "vendor" spam


----------



## P-E

Won too three


----------



## P-E

Slay is blue


----------



## P-E

Beer for me


----------



## P-E

Something new


----------



## P-E

Ah spam


----------



## P-E

Wham bam thank you spam


----------



## P-E

One fish


----------



## P-E

Two fish


----------



## P-E

Red fish


----------



## P-E

Blew fish


----------



## P-E

Chunks


----------



## P-E

Red tide


----------



## P-E

Pretty gross


----------



## P-E

Bouncing


----------



## P-E

Around the


----------



## P-E

Room


----------



## P-E

Completely


----------



## P-E

Free


----------



## P-E

Nothing


----------



## P-E

But a


----------



## P-E

Ripple


----------



## P-E

Floyd


----------



## P-E

How i


----------



## P-E

Wish you


----------



## P-E

Were here


----------



## P-E

We go


----------



## P-E

Again on


----------



## P-E

On our own


----------



## P-E

Down


----------



## P-E

Down down down down


----------



## P-E

You get me down


----------



## P-E

Town girl


----------



## P-E

You really


----------



## P-E

Got me


----------



## P-E

Now


----------



## P-E

Time for a beer


----------



## Voomie

Can't sleep spam

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## frazil

Yah, it’s like 9:30


----------



## cement

some of us need more beauty rest than others


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

is it time for spam?


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## P-E

11


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## P-E

1111111


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

22


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

2


----------



## P-E

3


----------



## P-E

3


----------



## P-E

3


----------



## P-E

3


----------



## P-E

3


----------



## P-E

3


----------



## P-E

3


----------



## P-E

3


----------



## P-E

3


----------



## P-E

3


----------



## P-E

3


----------



## P-E

3


----------



## P-E

3


----------



## P-E

3


----------



## P-E

3


----------



## P-E

3


----------



## P-E

3


----------



## P-E

3


----------



## P-E

3


----------



## P-E

3


----------



## P-E

3


----------



## P-E

3


----------



## P-E

3


----------



## P-E

3


----------



## P-E

3


----------



## P-E

3


----------



## P-E

3


----------



## P-E

3


----------



## P-E

3


----------



## P-E

3


----------



## P-E

3


----------



## P-E

3


----------



## P-E

3


----------



## P-E

3


----------



## P-E

3


----------



## P-E

3


----------



## P-E

3


----------



## P-E

3


----------



## P-E

3


----------



## P-E

3


----------



## P-E

3

Top  :bananalama:

10% there


----------



## Dean Agnostic




----------



## Dean Agnostic

Today


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Oh boy!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

I'll take every single piece of the blame if you want me to


----------



## Dean Agnostic

But you know that there is no innocent one in this game for two


----------



## Dean Agnostic

I'll go, I'll go and then you go, you go out and spill the truth


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Can we both say the words and forget this?


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Yeah


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Is it too late now to say sorry?


----------



## Dean Agnostic

...


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Yeah, I know-oh-oh, that I let you downIs it too late to say I'm sorry now?


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Lo siento!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

....


----------



## Dean Agnostic

I'm not just trying to get you back on me (oh, no, no)


----------



## Dean Agnostic

I'm sorry yeah


----------



## Dean Agnostic

cause I’m missing more than just your body


----------



## Dean Agnostic

....


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Congrats in Advance Guys! I know you’ve been thinking about it.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

That’s normal. That’s ok.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

I know you did well.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Voomie

Wood based spam. On the plus side, it is vegan friendly. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'



P-E said:


> Wood


----------



## cement

P-E said:


> 3


where is the Ban Hammer?

seriously.


----------



## P-E

It was going too slowly


----------



## Road Guy

FTS


----------



## caychanh

Spammed!


----------



## NJmike PE

cement said:


> where is the Ban Hammer?
> 
> seriously.


----------



## Ble_PE

Road Guy said:


> FTS


o'clock.


----------



## knight1fox3

So happy hour starts now then? :dunno:


----------



## Supe

Never starts, nor ends.  It just is.


----------



## Master slacker

zxcbzszfgd


----------



## Ble_PE

I've got two more weeks before happy hour starts   .

Talk about FTS.


----------



## P-E

cement said:


> where is the Ban Hammer?
> 
> seriously.


Damn I guess I should have used 4


----------



## Master slacker

trywsetey


----------



## Voomie

Lunch spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

my contribution for today.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Pointless meetings.  Wheeeee!


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunch post.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Is roadguy former Special Agent or former CIA?


----------



## Dean Agnostic

^rhetorical question


----------



## leggo PE

Give it away, give it away, give it away now


----------



## Ble_PE

Pre-meeting post


----------



## leggo PE

Spa


----------



## Voomie

vhab49_PE said:


> Pointless meetings.  Wheeeee!


Aren't most meetings pointless? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Master slacker

gsdfgfd


----------



## Owism

Voomie said:


> Aren't most meetings pointless?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


yes they distract me from real work and require me to do more work, lol :JR-WOULD:


----------



## leggo PE

Spa(m)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Voomie said:


> Aren't most meetings pointless?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


This was especially pointless - out of the office and I had to stand the whole time.  Sigh.


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Beep boop beep.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

bop


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

doq


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

bippity boppety boop!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Just installed some D'Addario Kaplan Amo strings on my violin, taking it for a test run tonight. They were freakishly expensive though.


----------



## Voomie

Count down to quiting time spam. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A kid tripped onstage at the elementary orchestra concert last night and dropped his cello, which seemed to survive ok aside from a broken string or 2.  Poor kid.  It was loud.


----------



## Szar

I hope he didn't bellow about his cello!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Szar said:


> I hope he didn't bellow about his cello!


He handled it pretty well I thought. Picked himself up, looked at the cello, and handed it to one of the instructors.  I don't know if they fixed it or found him a different one, but 3 minutes later he had a cello and was ready to go.  His mom/dad/responsible adult type person may have been freaking out.


----------



## Ble_PE

time to go home.


----------



## P-E

Need another coffee


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## knight1fox3

Puny spam....


----------



## leggo PE

View attachment 9471


----------



## P-E

Train spam


----------



## leggo PE

Hydration is important.


----------



## Road Guy

I'll take bad decisions for 1000 Alex


----------



## matt267 PE

Isn't that an eb member?


----------



## P-E

matt267 PE said:


> Isn't that an eb member?


Right.  Look at all those kids


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'



P-E said:


> Wood


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

At work and ready to go home already spam


----------



## P-E

Prob didn't need that last beer


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

Beer for breakfast? Sounds yummy. Would be nice if offices had  beer taps instead of water coolers.


----------



## Ble_PE

Time for another coffee!


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

Irish coffee?


----------



## Voomie

youngmotivatedengineer said:


> Irish coffee?


You should try a Russian coffee. The recipee is as follows. 1) Add vodka to cup. 2) Drink.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Master slacker

sdfasd


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

I thought Russians drink straight from the bottle.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

How close are we to 15k?


----------



## Voomie

youngmotivatedengineer said:


> I thought Russians drink straight from the bottle.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ruggercsc

Leftover Sushi in the work fridge Watch:  It is still there after day 8 or 9 (I lost count)


----------



## Supe

If its gets old enough that it reanimates itself and jumps back into the water, was it ever really sushi?


----------



## tinadarko

Tralalalalalalala


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Cue Music:

There are times when I look above and beyond. There are times when I feel your love around me baby. I'll never forger my baby. When I feel that I don't belong, draw my strength...Dream about us together again. What I want is together again baby.

Everywhere I go, every smile I see, I know you are there smiling back at me...


----------



## knight1fox3

You call this spam?!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

long spam!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

How long does it take for the sleeping pill to kick in?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Easy Slow Cooker SPAM Soup




Servings: Serves 8

Prep Time: 20 Minutes










Cook Time: 8 Hours
Total Time: 8 Hours
 
 

Ingredients



8 (11.5 ounce) cans V8, low sodium

1 (14.5 ounce) can petite diced tomatoes 

1 (10 ounce) can diced tomatoes with green chilies

1 (14.5 ounce) can diced tomatoes with onions

2 (15.25 ounce) cans Glory Goods Sensibly Seasoned Lower Sodium Tomatoes, Okra and Corn, drained

1 (14.5 ounce) can mixed vegetables, drained

1 (12 ounce) can Spam Lite, cut into 1 inch pieces

3 teaspoons chipotle hot sauce

3 teaspoons smoked paprika

2 teaspoons salt

shredded cheese for serving

tortilla chips for serving


 


 

Instructions



Combine all ingredients except cheese and chips in slow cooker. Cook on low for 6 to 8 hours until heated through.

Served with a sprinkle of shredded cheese on top and some tortilla chips on the side. Or break up the chips, and throw them right into the soup, then top with some cheese. Enjoy!


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> How close are we to 15k?


Very, very, very far away. It's like people don't want to get their test results!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> Very, very, very far away. It's like people don't want to get their test results!


They're too scared!


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> They're too scared!


Sounds accurate.


----------



## DanHalen

Has anyone tried this kind of spam?  Asking for a friend.


----------



## leggo PE

Source of sparkles! Magic in every bite!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

It's too tough. You can tell where the jockey cropped it.


----------



## knight1fox3

Dean Agnostic said:


> How long does it take for the sleeping pill to kick in?


http://bfy.tw/HwYU


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## knight1fox3

Post lunch post.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Hello, world.


----------



## Supe

So bored, no way I'll make it another 90 minutes here.


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> So bored, no way I'll make it another 90 minutes here.


Have you tried drinking a Red Bull? :dunno:


----------



## vee043324

first spam post. it's a big day, you guys.


----------



## Master slacker

fart


----------



## Supe

Meister


----------



## Supe

knight1fox3 said:


> Have you tried drinking a Red Bull? :dunno:


Does low carb Monster count?


----------



## Ble_PE

Just ordered an ice cream maker. Looking forward to summertime!


----------



## ruggercsc

Ble_PE said:


> Just ordered an ice cream maker. Looking forward to summertime!


Let me know when it is up and running.  I will trade you some sushi (I am sure it will be still be there) for a scoop.


----------



## knight1fox3

Ble_PE said:


> Just ordered an ice cream maker. Looking forward to summertime!


Got one from Goodwill the other day for $5. Works great with Greek Yogurt! :thumbs:


----------



## Ble_PE

ruggercsc said:


> Let me know when it is up and running.  I will trade you some sushi (I am sure it will be still be there) for a scoop.


Yuck.


----------



## leggo PE

Cool about the ice cream maker!


----------



## knight1fox3

Spam flavored ice cream? :dunno:


----------



## leggo PE

Ewww gross.


----------



## Voomie

Grabbing dinner spam. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## caychanh

spam flavored beer


----------



## P-E

I'd rather beer flavored spam


----------



## Dleg

Hola Amigos.


----------



## blybrook PE

Wow, this thread is going slow...


----------



## P-E




----------



## P-E

I miss Vermont.


----------



## Road Guy

One


----------



## Road Guy

Day


----------



## Road Guy

A


----------



## Road Guy

Frog


----------



## Road Guy

There's


----------



## Road Guy

A hole


----------



## Road Guy

On a


----------



## Road Guy

Log


----------



## Road Guy

In the


----------



## Road Guy

Bottom


----------



## Road Guy

Of


----------



## Road Guy

The


----------



## Road Guy

Sea


----------



## Road Guy

There's a frog


----------



## Road Guy

On a log


----------



## Road Guy

In a hole


----------



## Road Guy

On the bottom


----------



## Road Guy

Of th sea


----------



## Road Guy

Ther s a wart


----------



## Road Guy

On a frog


----------



## Road Guy

On a log


----------



## Road Guy

In the hole


----------



## Road Guy

At th bottom


----------



## Road Guy

Of the sea


----------



## Road Guy

There's a hair


----------



## Road Guy

On a wart


----------



## Road Guy

On a frog


----------



## Road Guy

On a log


----------



## Road Guy

In the hole


----------



## Road Guy

At the bottom


----------



## Road Guy

Of the sea


----------



## Road Guy

Everybody!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## P-E

I had too many beers


----------



## Voomie

Good morning spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## frazil

Good morning!


----------



## Supe

It's definitely morning.  Not so sure about the "good" part.


----------



## Supe

I'm so tired right now my eyeballs are sore to the touch.


----------



## Voomie

It's an espresso and coffee type of morning 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Supe

Preferably Cuban espresso.


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'!


----------



## Voomie

I love Cuban coffee!



Supe said:


> Preferably Cuban espresso.


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ruggercsc

Sushi Watch: Day whatever - It is still there


----------



## Ble_PE

Second coffee post.


----------



## Master slacker

who sharted?


----------



## Ble_PE

Smeller's the feller.


----------



## Master slacker

step 1: coffee

step 2:

step 3: profit


----------



## ruggercsc

Master slacker said:


> who sharted?


No shart about all.  It was a good thing we have an open office with no assigned seating so I can switch seats.  I kinda feel bad (not really), for the intern who just took my previous spot.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## Master slacker

dfghtdrgt


----------



## Supe

Toasties


----------



## Ble_PE

Where are we going?


----------



## matt267 PE

Some of us are going to heaven. Then rest of you are going to hell.


----------



## matt267 PE

Bruins need to get their shit together.


----------



## knight1fox3

When will then be now???



matt267 PE said:


> Some of us are going to heaven. Then rest of you are going to hell.


And Muslims are crazy apparently. :dunno:

Edit: ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## txjennah PE

Good morning spam!!


----------



## caychanh

Early lunch spam


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> When will then be now???
> 
> And Muslims are crazy apparently. :dunno:
> 
> Edit: ToP! :bananalama:


So I've heard.


----------



## matt267 PE

caychanh said:


> Early lunch spam


Beer goes good with spam.


----------



## knight1fox3

It's spam-thirty now. But when will it be beer-thirty? :dunno:


----------



## leggo PE

Thursday spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> It's spam-thirty now. But when will it be beer-thirty? :dunno:


Two weeks from yesterday...


----------



## SacMe24

How's everyone doing today? This seems to be the hottest tread on this site so thought I'd join the fun...


----------



## leggo PE

@SacMe24, you have the right idea.

I'm doing well, thanks! And yourself?


----------



## SacMe24

leggo PE said:


> @SacMe24, you have the right idea.
> 
> I'm doing well, thanks! And yourself?


Doing well thanks and glad you are too...just killing time while I wait for my exam results...I have a habit of checking this site several times a day to see what's going on...


----------



## vee043324

what are we all drinking for cinco / derby day?


----------



## SacMe24

vee043324 said:


> what are we all drinking for cinco / derby day?


Lots of yard work ahead of me for Sat... but then I'll celebrate with friends and LOTS of wine....what adult beverage will you be enjoying?


----------



## txjennah PE

SacMe24 said:


> How's everyone doing today? This seems to be the hottest tread on this site so thought I'd join the fun...


Doing pretty well!  Working on some reports, trying to keep everything organized as the work load grows heavier.  Ready for the weekend! I see you have some yard work lined up, we do too.  My husband and I have been neglecting our yard but have been making it prettier as of late. I'm sure our neighbors appreciate that.


----------



## leggo PE

Tequila for sure!


----------



## knight1fox3

Johnnie Walker Blue Label


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Lunch time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Post-lunch post.


----------



## SacMe24

txjennah said:


> Doing pretty well!  Working on some reports, trying to keep everything organized as the work load grows heavier.  Ready for the weekend! I see you have some yard work lined up, we do too.  My husband and I have been neglecting our yard but have been making it prettier as of late. I'm sure our neighbors appreciate that.


Nice !... I have to trim a lot of trees around the pool, tired of them making a mess....


----------



## SacMe24

So what level do I have to achieve in order to be able to "like" or "react" to posts?


----------



## Ble_PE

Post


----------



## RBHeadge PE

keep posting, you'll get there. Or become a contributing member


----------



## SacMe24

RBHeadge PE said:


> keep posting, you'll get there. Or become a contributing member


Thanks!


----------



## Road Guy

should be able to like now - wasn't the intent to make that a "level" so go ahead and like away!


----------



## vee043324

SacMe24 said:


> So what level do I have to achieve in order to be able to "like" or "react" to posts?


was wondering the same thing. thanks for asking it first


----------



## vee043324

SacMe24 said:


> Lots of yard work ahead of me for Sat... but then I'll celebrate with friends and LOTS of wine....what adult beverage will you be enjoying?


margs sound really good. have a rooftop party I plan to go to on Saturday but the weather here is supposed be terrible ((


----------



## leggo PE

Spam post.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Popeyes.


----------



## Owism

I'm addicted to manually drip brewing my coffee yum @starbucks blonde roast


----------



## SacMe24

Road Guy said:


> should be able to like now - wasn't the intent to make that a "level" so go ahead and like away!


Great and thanks !!


----------



## ruggercsc

Our office just had our Cinco DeMayo celebration (no margarita's though).  Yes I know it is only May 3rd.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam musubi! Delicious, delicious poison.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SacMe24 said:


> Great and thanks !!


@SacMe24 I was wondering that too, thanks! How's your day going?? Should be toasty in Sac today.


----------



## SacMe24

squaretaper said:


> @SacMe24 I was wondering that too, thanks! How's your day going?? Should be toasty in Sac today.


Hey.. I see that you're in Sac as well...it's supposed to be 77 today but 85 tomorrow...I'm glad we're actually having a Spring for a change instead of going from Winter right into Summer like years past...

How are you doing? Killing time while waiting for exam results like the rest of us?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

YES, IT'S KILLING ME.


----------



## caychanh

spam the exam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I work in south Sac, right next to a recycling center so when it heats up we get all sorts of fun aromas from rotting food/beer/beverages.


----------



## caychanh

heavy drinking probably start this weekend


----------



## caychanh

Didn't know spam can be recycled


----------



## SacMe24

squaretaper said:


> YES, IT'S KILLING ME.


I hear you...so here we are comiserating  haha...I took the ME MDM exam.. which one did you take?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I took ME TFS for the zillionth time. You're in good shape, the pass rate is considerably more favorable for you. MDM is not my wheelhouse, so you're in good shape, you lucky dog.


----------



## SacMe24

squaretaper said:


> I took ME TFS for the zillionth time. You're in good shape, the pass rate is considerably more favorable for you. MDM is not my wheelhouse, so you're in good shape, you lucky dog.


This is my 4th time taking it so not as lucky as you think...sounds like we're on a similar path as far as attempts. Hope this is our LAST time man...good luck to you..


----------



## Owism

ruggercsc said:


> Our office just had our Cinco DeMayo celebration (no margarita's though).  Yes I know it is only May 3rd.


our cinco de mayo is next week due to scheduling conveniences. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinco_de_Mayo


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Lunchtime!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Es hora de comer.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Il est l'heure à déjeuner!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Mahlzeit!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Bon appétit!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Guten Appetit!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Sehr viel Bier, das lob ich mir!


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it quittin' time yet?


----------



## Supe

Counting down the seconds...


----------



## Ble_PE

5


----------



## Ble_PE

4


----------



## Ble_PE

3


----------



## Ble_PE

2


----------



## Ble_PE

1


----------



## ruggercsc

I just sat back in the shart seat.


----------



## knight1fox3

But is the sushi still there? :dunno:


----------



## SacMe24

I still have 4 hours to go.....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ble_PE said:


> Is it quittin' time yet?


For real.


----------



## leggo PE

Sprichst du Deutsch, @squaretaper?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ja, ich habe Deutsch in Universität (UC Davis) gelernt, und...ich habe (mit?) eine Deutscher in Frankreich mitgewohnt. Leider, ich habe so viele vergessen...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Du auch?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I think someone is growing a sushi bio experiment in our office fridge, too. It's getting rough...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Pretty soon it's going to have a civilization of its own.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SacMe24 said:


> I still have 4 hours to go.....


2 hours to go...


----------



## P-E

On a hot crowded subway


----------



## P-E

Hate the subway


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> Ja, ich habe Deutsch in Universität (UC Davis) gelernt, und...ich habe (mit?) eine Deutscher in Frankreich mitgewohnt. Leider, ich habe so viele vergessen...






squaretaper said:


> Du auch?


Ja, ich auch! Ich habe Deutsch auch auf der Uni studiert, und wohnte ein Jahr in Oesterreich, weil ich aur der Uni studiert. Mein Deutsch ist auch heutzutage schrecklich., aber auf einmal habe ich meinen Bachelor-Abschluss auf Deutsch erworben!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Wow! Geil! Ich auch, meinen Bachelor ist auf Englisch und Französisch. Du bist eine wirklicher Renaissance-frau!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Too many smart people on EB. The brain power is just...staggering.


----------



## leggo PE

Danke schoen, @squaretaper! Und ich glaube, dass du auch ein Renaissance-Mann (oder Universalgenie?) bist!


----------



## Voomie

Quit yelling at me in German! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Ich werde SCHREIEN, wenn ich will!!

EDIT: Yessss TOP!  :bananalama:


----------



## Voomie

Take what you want. Please don't hurt me!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam like your grade depends on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam like your grade depends on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam like your grade depends on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam like your grade depends on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam like your grade depends on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam like your grade depends on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam like your grade depends on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam like your grade depends on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam like your grade depends on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam like your grade depends on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam like your grade depends on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam like your grade depends on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam like your grade depends on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam like your grade depends on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam like your grade depends on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam like your grade depends on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam like your grade depends on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam like your grade depends on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam like your grade depends on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam like your grade depends on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam like your grade depends on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam like your grade depends on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam like your grade depends on it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam like your grade depends on it.


----------



## Voomie

But I passed.....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Fine, spam like your eye patch depends on it.


----------



## P-E

Does she have a wooden eye?


----------



## P-E

Yes she has a wooden eye


----------



## P-E

Wooden eye


----------



## P-E

Yes I would!


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'.


----------



## caychanh

Coffee time


----------



## Voomie

Anytime is coffee time.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Just got in.   Time for a coffee break.


----------



## caychanh

Need some bolder coffee today


----------



## matt267 PE

P-E said:


> Just got in.   Time for a coffee break.


You work for the state too?


----------



## Master slacker

toastie post


----------



## Ble_PE

Coffee post!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Need to go get me some coffee.  But it is so far away.


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sleepy Friday.


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it quittin' time yet??


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Voomie

You are free to leave any time you want.



Ble_PE said:


> Is it quittin' time yet??


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Yes I am, but I also want to stay employed.


----------



## ruggercsc

Just finished my coffee.  Need another cup but my Dr. has asked to me to curtail my coffee intake (A cup for me is the extra large Yeti).


----------



## tinadarko

Happy Friday y'all!


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## knight1fox3

Friday post. May the 4th be with you...

EDIT: aaaaaand a ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Friday spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost half-way through this Friday!


----------



## knight1fox3

Ble_PE said:


> Almost half-way through this Friday *beer*!


Fixt.


----------



## Ble_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Fixt.


The mrs. just bought me 3 6 packs last night. I may not make it all the way through this diet...


----------



## knight1fox3

Ble_PE said:


> The mrs. just bought me 3 6 packs last night. I may not make it all the way through this diet...


What kind though? Beer has _some_ nutritional value!


----------



## Ble_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> What kind though? Beer has _some_ nutritional value!


Brown ales and trippels.


----------



## vee043324

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2018/05/03/nj-superintendent-arrested-pooped-high-school-track-daily/576982002/

currently making my coworkers laugh.


----------



## knight1fox3

Meanwhile over in Hawaii presently....



> *Level:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Advisory*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Location:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Hawaii *- United States
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Category:*
> 
> 
> 
> Volcanic eruption, Exclusion zone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *   Last Updated: 04 May 2018 06:31 (GMT) *
> 
> Members on or travelling to Hawaii island (Hawaii state) *in the* *coming days* should exercise caution and follow all official directives due to increased activity at the Kilauea volcano since 1 May. A portion of Hawaii Volcanoes National Park has been temporarily closed and officials have said that an eruption may affect the nearby communities of Nanawale Estates, Leilani Estates or Kapoho (Puna district). A mandatory evacuation order has been issued for Leilani Estates and Lanipuna Gardens (Puna) due to lava emissions on Mohala Street in Leilani. Members should maintain flexible itineraries due to the possibility of short-notice flight disruption.


----------



## Ble_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Meanwhile over in Hawaii presently....


They've been seeing an increase in activity over there for a while now and this wasn't entirely unexpected but it's still crazy. Here's a drone shot of the fracture. Crazy stuff!!


----------



## leggo PE

Friday spam, the best kind of spam!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ble_PE said:


> They've been seeing an increase in activity over there for a while now and this wasn't entirely unexpected but it's still crazy. Here's a drone shot of the fracture. Crazy stuff!!


Lava spam span!


----------



## knight1fox3

Ble_PE said:


> They've been seeing an increase in activity over there for a while now and this wasn't entirely unexpected but it's still crazy. Here's a drone shot of the fracture. Crazy stuff!!


That's what it sounds like based on the reports I've seen. But still, definitely a crazy spectacle to see.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Thinking of going to the drive-in tonight. What do you think of the new Avengers movie?

Last one in Sacramento, I like to pop by once in a while. Plus I can bring potent potables and snackables.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Jeez, doesn't anyone work around here?


----------



## Ble_PE

squaretaper said:


> Jeez, doesn't anyone work around here?


On Friday? No.


----------



## knight1fox3

squaretaper said:


> Jeez, doesn't anyone work around here?


On a Friday, when there is an active spam thread? I think you underestimate our lack of dedication. :thumbs:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I love this place.


----------



## knight1fox3

squaretaper said:


> I love this place.


After you get your exam results, stick around. EB gets better and better. :thumbs:


----------



## Ble_PE

squaretaper said:


> I love this place.






knight1fox3 said:


> After you get your exam results, stick around. EB gets better and better. :thumbs:


He hasn't gotten his exam results? I've already received mine in NC.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Oh I got mine last year! However, they misspelled PASS as "unsuccessful attempt."


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

They'll hire just about anybody, I guess.


----------



## leggo PE

The new Avengers movie was fun! Especially if you are familiar with the characters from past movies.


----------



## leggo PE

Raisin focaccia mmmm!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> The new Avengers movie was fun! Especially if you are familiar with the characters from past movies.


I think I'll watch it anyway. Drive-in is pretty cheap.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Lady Squaretaper likes it and we have Squaretaper doggo in the back seat.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Raisin focaccia mmmm!


Mmm! I've been going to Liguria Bakery in San Francisco since I was a kid. Excellent, excellent focaccia!


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting close to quittin' time!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ble_PE said:


> Getting close to quittin' time!!


Lucky!!! I still have 5 hours to go.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

The Bay Area?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I wish. No, just the hot, hot, hot central valley.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'm not rich like @leggo PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3 hours to go.  Sigh.


----------



## knight1fox3

vhab49_PE said:


> 3 hours *minutes* to go.  Sigh.


Fixt.


----------



## Ble_PE

Tick, tock, tick, tock.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Zzz.....


----------



## leggo PE

Spammmmm!


----------



## leggo PE

What are everyone's weekend plans?

I'm stoked to be going kayak camping, as mentioned elsewhere on this site.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Brewing beer, touring some houses, booking a campsite for the end of the month. Where are you kayaking? I had a blast in Tomales Bay a couple years back. Picked up some yummy oysters at Tomales Bay Oyster Company.


----------



## Ble_PE

Coaching mini-ble's soccer game (ready for the season to be over!) and taking in a minor league ball game with the family.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Fixt.


Yer the best KF.  I'm outie.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ble_PE said:


> Coaching mini-ble's soccer game (ready for the season to be over!) and taking in a minor league ball game with the family.


My brain read "mini-ble" as "marble".  Really did not make sense.


----------



## P-E

Camping for me


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> Where are you kayaking? I had a blast in Tomales Bay a couple years back. Picked up some yummy oysters at Tomales Bay Oyster Company.


We're doing the exact same thing! Well, the oysters aren't guaranteed, but are likely to happen.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> We're doing the exact same thing! Well, the oysters aren't guaranteed, but are likely to happen.


If you do it, get them small or extra small. Even for someone who loves oysters, the medium ones are flippin' huge and it's all just kind of gross.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> If you do it, get them small or extra small. Even for someone who loves oysters, the medium ones are flippin' huge and it's all just kind of gross.


Haha k, thanks for the tip!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

How are we doing on posts?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

We need a bit more than 13k more.


----------



## envirotex

Never enough.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> We need a bit more than 13k more.


Holy mackerel!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

What the heck are other people doing all day??


----------



## P-E

I could post 13000 number 3s over the next four hours but that would be obnoxious.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993 that's all I know from memory.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

1


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

2


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

M80    y    -1    %50


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Right then.


----------



## knight1fox3

Oysters are gross....  uke:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Truth. Mostly.


----------



## P-E

knight1fox3 said:


> Oysters are gross....  uke:


They're better with bacon


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

P-E said:


> They're better with bacon


Everything is better with bacon, except bacon, it is still just as good as bacon. Unless the new bacon is hickory smoked, or maple bacon.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

We go high class at casa Squaretaper. Guanciale all the way!


----------



## leggo PE

@squaretaper, do you mean guacamole? That's what I'm talking about, or at least more likely to be found talking about.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@leggo PE Don't get me wrong, I love me some guacamole. Guanciale is cheek/jowl, whereas pancetta/bacon is belly. I dunno, I just like all food. Explains a lot about my physique.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Speaking of...who's up for second lunch?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The engineering team usually goes out for lunch on Fridays. We rotate around, but our most frequent spots are in Little Saigon in south Sacramento. Excellent fare.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Do we have a food thread? If not, we should.


----------



## knight1fox3

P-E said:


> They're better with bacon





vhab49_PE said:


> Everything is better with bacon, except bacon, it is still just as good as bacon. Unless the new bacon is hickory smoked, or maple bacon.


What about turkey bacon??? :dunno:



squaretaper said:


> Do we have a food thread? If not, we should.


A number of them exist in the STB forum. :thumbs:


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Friday 4pm spam.


----------



## Slay the P.E.

roughly 12.5% of the way to 15K spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why was six afraid of seven?


----------



## leggo PE

Brought to you by BEER!


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## vee043324

happy Friday from me and my statistics takehome exam. and my White Claw.


----------



## bidave91

Results are up for April.......................................2017 and October 2017(I passed 1st try)


----------



## knight1fox3

vee043324 said:


> happy Friday from me and my statistics takehome exam. and my White Claw.


I've heard good things about that drink. Any good?


----------



## Voomie

Morning run spam!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Begin each spam day as if it were on purpose


----------



## User1

Saturday afternoon nap spam


----------



## Voomie

Eating pizza and watching hockey spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Cub Scout camping with mini P-E


----------



## knight1fox3

Beer-thirty spam?


----------



## Voomie

Bed spam. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Seems like a turkey bacon kind of morning...


----------



## Voomie

knight1fox3 said:


> Seems like a turkey bacon kind of morning...


More like imposter bacon!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

night wood


----------



## P-E

Voomie said:


> More like imposter bacon!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


yup facon


----------



## P-E

final beer of the weekend


----------



## P-E

final beer of the weekend


----------



## P-E

final beer of the weekend


----------



## P-E

final beer of the weekend


----------



## P-E

final beer of the weekend


----------



## P-E

final beer of the weekend


----------



## P-E

final beer of the weekend


----------



## P-E

final beer of the weekend


----------



## P-E

final beer of the weekend


----------



## P-E

final beer of the weekend


----------



## P-E

final beer of the weekend


----------



## P-E

final beer of the weekend


----------



## P-E

final beer of the weekendfinal beer of the weekend


----------



## P-E

final beer of the weekend


----------



## P-E

final beer of the weekend


----------



## P-E

final beer of the weekend


----------



## P-E

final beer of the weekend


----------



## P-E

final beer of the weekend


----------



## P-E

final beer of the weekend


----------



## P-E

final beer of the weekend


----------



## P-E

final beer of the weekend


----------



## P-E

final beer of the weekend


----------



## P-E

final beer of the weekend


----------



## P-E

final beer of the weekend


----------



## P-E

final beer of the weekend


----------



## P-E

final beer of the weekend


----------



## P-E

final beer of the weekend


----------



## P-E

final beer of the weekend


----------



## P-E

final beer of the weekend


----------



## P-E

final beer of the weekend


----------



## P-E

final beer of the weekend


----------



## P-E

final beer of the weekend


----------



## P-E

final beer of the weekend


----------



## P-E

final beer of the weekend


----------



## P-E

final beer of the weekend


----------



## P-E

final beer of the weekend


----------



## P-E

final beer of the weekend


----------



## P-E

trillium *Pier*


----------



## P-E

trillium *Pier*


----------



## P-E

trillium *Pier*


----------



## P-E

trillium *Pier*


----------



## P-E

trillium *Pier*


----------



## P-E

trillium *Pier*


----------



## P-E

trillium *Pier*


----------



## P-E

trillium *Pier*


----------



## P-E

trillium *Pier*


----------



## P-E

trillium *Pier*


----------



## P-E

trillium *Pier*


----------



## P-E

trillium *Pier*


----------



## P-E

trillium *Pier*


----------



## P-E

trillium *Pier*


----------



## P-E

trillium *Pier*


----------



## P-E

trillium *Pier*


----------



## P-E

trillium *Pier*


----------



## P-E

trillium *Pier*


----------



## P-E

trillium *Pier*


----------



## P-E

trillium *Pier*


----------



## P-E

trillium *Pier*


----------



## P-E

trillium *Pier*


----------



## P-E

trillium *Pier*


----------



## P-E

trillium *Pier*


----------



## P-E

trillium *Pier*


----------



## P-E

Wheat Ale


----------



## P-E

Wheat Ale


----------



## P-E

Wheat Ale


----------



## P-E

Wheat Ale


----------



## P-E

Wheat Ale


----------



## P-E

Wheat Ale


----------



## P-E

Wheat Ale


----------



## P-E

Wheat Ale


----------



## P-E

Wheat Ale


----------



## P-E

Wheat Ale


----------



## P-E

Wheat Ale


----------



## P-E

Wheat Ale


----------



## P-E

Wheat Ale


----------



## P-E

Wheat Ale


----------



## P-E

Wheat Ale


----------



## P-E

Wheat Ale


----------



## P-E

Wheat Ale


----------



## P-E

Wheat Ale


----------



## P-E

Wheat Ale


----------



## P-E

Wheat Ale


----------



## P-E

Wheat Ale


----------



## P-E

Wheat Ale


----------



## P-E

Wheat Ale


----------



## P-E

Wheat Ale


----------



## P-E

Wheat Ale


----------



## P-E

It was okay


----------



## P-E

It was okay


----------



## P-E

It was okay


----------



## P-E

It was okay


----------



## P-E

It was okay


----------



## P-E

It was okay


----------



## P-E

It was okay


----------



## P-E

It was okay


----------



## P-E

It was okay


----------



## P-E

It was okay


----------



## P-E

It was okay


----------



## P-E

It was okay


----------



## P-E

It was okay


----------



## P-E

It was okay


----------



## P-E

It was okay


----------



## P-E

It was okay


----------



## P-E

It was okay


----------



## P-E

It was okay


----------



## P-E

17000!


----------



## P-E

It was okay


----------



## P-E

It was okay


----------



## P-E

It was okay


----------



## P-E

It was okay


----------



## P-E

It was okay


----------



## P-E

It was okay


----------



## P-E

Supposed to be working on something


----------



## P-E

Supposed to be working on something


----------



## P-E

Supposed to be working on something


----------



## P-E

Supposed to be working on something


----------



## P-E

Supposed to be working on something


----------



## P-E

Supposed to be working on something


----------



## P-E

Supposed to be working on something


----------



## P-E

Supposed to be working on something


----------



## P-E

Supposed to be working on something


----------



## P-E

Supposed to be working on something


----------



## P-E

Supposed to be working on something


----------



## P-E

Supposed to be working on something


----------



## P-E

Supposed to be working on something


----------



## P-E

Supposed to be working on something


----------



## P-E

Supposed to be working on something


----------



## P-E

Supposed to be working on something


----------



## P-E

Supposed to be working on something


----------



## P-E

Supposed to be working on something


----------



## P-E

Supposed to be working on something


----------



## P-E

Supposed to be working on something


----------



## P-E

Supposed to be working on something


----------



## P-E

Supposed to be working on something


----------



## P-E

Supposed to be working on something


----------



## P-E

Supposed to be working on something


----------



## P-E

Supposed to be working on something


----------



## P-E

but spamming instead


----------



## P-E

but spamming instead


----------



## P-E

but spamming instead


----------



## P-E

but spamming instead


----------



## P-E

but spamming instead


----------



## P-E

but spamming instead


----------



## P-E

but spamming instead


----------



## P-E

but spamming instead


----------



## P-E

but spamming instead


----------



## P-E

but spamming instead


----------



## P-E

but spamming instead


----------



## P-E

but spamming instead


----------



## P-E

but spamming instead


----------



## P-E

but spamming instead


----------



## P-E

but spamming instead


----------



## P-E

but spamming instead


----------



## P-E

but spamming instead


----------



## P-E

but spamming instead


----------



## P-E

but spamming instead


----------



## P-E

but spamming instead


----------



## P-E

but spamming instead


----------



## P-E

but spamming instead


----------



## P-E

but spamming instead


----------



## P-E

but spamming instead


----------



## P-E

but spamming instead


----------



## P-E

beer break


----------



## vee043324

knight1fox3 said:


> I've heard good things about that drink. Any good?


I am OBSESSED. 5% alcohol, no carbs, 100 calories per can. Tastes like fruit-flavored sparkling water and is not at all too sweet. I am basically waiting for the company to sponsor me at this point. So yes, highly recommend.

Also, it's worth nothing that all of the other sparkling seltzer brands taste like chemicals.. especially Truly. That stuff is absolute garbage.


----------



## P-E

but spamming instead


----------



## P-E

time to spam this thing vee


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## vee043324

sorry to interrupt your streak!  :laugh:


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

vee043324 said:


> sorry to interrupt your streak!  :laugh:


do interrupt


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

_need to finish this_


----------



## P-E

need to finish this


----------



## P-E

need to finish this


----------



## vee043324

P-E said:


> do interrupt


i just finished my statistics exam. i still need to do laundry. want to go to bed. 

why are you working so late?


----------



## P-E

need to finish this


----------



## P-E

need to finish this


----------



## P-E

vee043324 said:


> i just finished my statistics exam. i still need to do laundry. want to go to bed.
> 
> why are you working so late?


corp taxes due  - non profit i'm treasurer of


----------



## vee043324

P-E said:


> need to finish this


and what are you working on?


----------



## P-E

need to finish this


----------



## vee043324

P-E said:


> corp taxes due  - non profit i'm treasurer of


an engineering organization i hope.


----------



## P-E

vee043324 said:


> and what are you working on?


taxes


----------



## P-E

vee043324 said:


> an engineering organization i hope.


environmental group


----------



## vee043324

P-E said:


> environmental group


woo wooo! which one?


----------



## P-E

need to finish this


----------



## P-E

vee043324 said:


> woo wooo! which one?


local town thing


----------



## P-E

bit of tree hugging


----------



## P-E

i;m the token right leaning guy


----------



## P-E

that's prob why i'm in charge of the money


----------



## P-E

need to finish this


----------



## P-E

need to finish this


----------



## P-E

need to finish this


----------



## P-E

need to finish this


----------



## P-E

need to finish this


----------



## P-E

need to finish this


----------



## P-E

need to finish this


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

new spam


----------



## P-E

new spam


----------



## P-E

new spam


----------



## P-E

new spam


----------



## P-E

new spam


----------



## P-E

new spam


----------



## P-E

new spam


----------



## P-E

new spam


----------



## P-E

new spam


----------



## P-E

new spam


----------



## P-E

new spam


----------



## P-E

new spam


----------



## P-E

new spam


----------



## P-E

new spam


----------



## P-E

new spam


----------



## P-E

new spam


----------



## P-E

new spam


----------



## P-E

new spam


----------



## P-E

new spam


----------



## P-E

new spam


----------



## P-E

new spam


----------



## P-E

new spam


----------



## P-E

new spam


----------



## P-E

new spam


----------



## P-E

new spam


----------



## P-E

old spam


----------



## P-E

old spam


----------



## P-E

old spam


----------



## P-E

old spam


----------



## P-E

old spam


----------



## P-E

old spam


----------



## P-E

old spam


----------



## P-E

old spam


----------



## P-E

old spam


----------



## P-E

old spam


----------



## P-E

old spam


----------



## P-E

old spam


----------



## P-E

old spam


----------



## P-E

old spam


----------



## P-E

old spam


----------



## P-E

old spam


----------



## P-E

old spam


----------



## P-E

old spam


----------



## P-E

old spam


----------



## P-E

old spam


----------



## P-E

old spam


----------



## P-E

old spam


----------



## P-E

old spam


----------



## P-E

old spam


----------



## P-E

old spam


----------



## P-E

another beer break


----------



## P-E

that was tasty


----------



## P-E

that was tasty


----------



## P-E

that was tasty


----------



## P-E

that was tasty


----------



## P-E

that was tasty


----------



## P-E

that was tasty


----------



## P-E

that was tasty


----------



## P-E

that was tasty


----------



## P-E

that was tasty


----------



## P-E

that was tasty


----------



## P-E

that was tasty


----------



## P-E

that was tasty


----------



## P-E

that was tasty


----------



## P-E

that was tasty


----------



## P-E

that was tasty


----------



## P-E

that was tasty


----------



## P-E

that was tasty


----------



## P-E

that was tasty


----------



## P-E

that was tasty


----------



## P-E

that was tasty


----------



## P-E

that was tasty


----------



## P-E

that was tasty


----------



## P-E

that was tasty


----------



## P-E

that was tasty


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

ive had one


----------



## P-E

and still not done


----------



## P-E

more beer more beer more beer


----------



## P-E

ive had two


----------



## P-E

and I'm not through


----------



## P-E

more beer more beer more beer


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

need another sip


----------



## P-E

okay all good


----------



## P-E

okay all good


----------



## P-E

okay all good


----------



## P-E

okay all good


----------



## P-E

okay all good


----------



## P-E

okay all good


----------



## P-E

okay all good


----------



## P-E

okay all good


----------



## P-E

okay all good


----------



## P-E

okay all good


----------



## P-E

okay all good


----------



## P-E

okay all good


----------



## P-E

okay all good


----------



## P-E

okay all good


----------



## P-E

okay all good


----------



## P-E

okay all good


----------



## P-E

okay all good


----------



## P-E

okay all good


----------



## P-E

okay all good


----------



## P-E

okay all good


----------



## P-E

okay all good


----------



## P-E

okay all good


----------



## P-E

okay all good


----------



## P-E

okay all good

90 pages top :bananalama: :40oz:


----------



## P-E

go Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Celticsgo Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Celticsgo Celticsgo Celticsgo Celticsgo Celticsgo Celticsgo Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Celtics


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

no sleep


----------



## P-E

no sleep


----------



## P-E

no sleep


----------



## P-E

no sleep


----------



## P-E

no sleep


----------



## P-E

no sleep


----------



## P-E

no sleep


----------



## P-E

no sleep


----------



## P-E

no sleep


----------



## P-E

no sleep


----------



## P-E

no sleep


----------



## P-E

no sleep


----------



## P-E

no sleep


----------



## P-E

no sleep


----------



## P-E

no sleep


----------



## P-E

no sleep


----------



## P-E

no sleep


----------



## P-E

no sleep


----------



## P-E

no sleep


----------



## P-E

no sleep


----------



## P-E

no sleep


----------



## P-E

no sleep


----------



## P-E

no sleep


----------



## P-E

no sleep


----------



## P-E

no sleep


----------



## P-E

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## P-E

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## P-E

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## P-E

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## P-E

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## P-E

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## P-E

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## P-E

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## P-E

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## P-E

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## P-E

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## P-E

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## P-E

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## P-E

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## P-E

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## P-E

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## P-E

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## P-E

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## P-E

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## P-E

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## P-E

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## P-E

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## P-E

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## P-E

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## P-E

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## P-E

More posts


----------



## P-E

More posts


----------



## P-E

More posts


----------



## P-E

More posts


----------



## P-E

More posts


----------



## P-E

More posts


----------



## P-E

More posts


----------



## P-E

More posts


----------



## P-E

More posts


----------



## P-E

More posts


----------



## P-E

More posts


----------



## P-E

More posts


----------



## P-E

More posts


----------



## P-E

More posts


----------



## P-E

More posts


----------



## P-E

More posts


----------



## P-E

More posts


----------



## P-E

More posts


----------



## P-E

More posts


----------



## P-E

More posts


----------



## P-E

More posts


----------



## P-E

More posts


----------



## P-E

More posts


----------



## P-E

More posts


----------



## P-E

More posts


----------



## P-E

almost page 100


----------



## P-E

almost page 100


----------



## P-E

almost page 100


----------



## P-E

almost page 100


----------



## P-E

almost page 100


----------



## P-E

almost page 100


----------



## P-E

almost page 100


----------



## P-E

almost page 100


----------



## P-E

almost page 100


----------



## P-E

almost page 100


----------



## P-E

almost page 100


----------



## P-E

almost page 100


----------



## P-E

almost page 100


----------



## P-E

almost page 100


----------



## P-E

almost page 100


----------



## P-E

almost page 100


----------



## P-E

almost page 100


----------



## P-E

almost page 100


----------



## P-E

almost page 100


----------



## P-E

almost page 100


----------



## P-E

almost page 100


----------



## P-E

almost page 100


----------



## P-E

almost page 100


----------



## P-E

almost page 100


----------



## P-E

almost page 100


----------



## P-E

but not yet


----------



## P-E

but not yet


----------



## P-E

but not yet


----------



## P-E

but not yet


----------



## P-E

but not yet


----------



## P-E

but not yet


----------



## P-E

but not yet


----------



## P-E

but not yet


----------



## P-E

but not yet


----------



## P-E

but not yet


----------



## P-E

but not yet


----------



## P-E

but not yet


----------



## P-E

but not yet


----------



## P-E

but not yet


----------



## P-E

but not yet


----------



## P-E

but not yet


----------



## P-E

but not yet


----------



## P-E

but not yet


----------



## P-E

but not yet


----------



## P-E

but not yet


----------



## P-E

but not yet


----------



## P-E

but not yet


----------



## P-E

but not yet


----------



## P-E

but not yet


----------



## P-E

but not yet


----------



## P-E

party like it's page 99


----------



## P-E

party like it's page 99


----------



## P-E

party like it's page 99


----------



## P-E

party like it's page 99


----------



## P-E

party like it's page 99


----------



## P-E

party like it's page 99


----------



## P-E

party like it's page 99


----------



## P-E

:multiplespotting:


----------



## P-E

party like it's page 99


----------



## P-E

party like it's page 99


----------



## P-E

party like it's page 99


----------



## P-E

party like it's page 99


----------



## P-E

party like it's page 99


----------



## P-E

party like it's page 99


----------



## P-E

party like it's page 99


----------



## P-E

party like it's page 99


----------



## P-E

party like it's page 99


----------



## P-E

party like it's page 99


----------



## P-E

party like it's page 99


----------



## P-E

party like it's page 99


----------



## P-E

party like it's page 99


----------



## P-E

party like it's page 99


----------



## P-E

party like it's page 99


----------



## P-E

party like it's page 99


----------



## P-E

Top :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

just a few more


----------



## P-E

just a few more


----------



## P-E

just a few more


----------



## P-E

just a few more


----------



## P-E

just a few more


----------



## P-E

just a few more


----------



## P-E

just a few more


----------



## P-E

just a few more


----------



## P-E

just a few more


----------



## P-E

just a few more


----------



## P-E

just a few more


----------



## P-E

just a few more


----------



## P-E

just a few more


----------



## P-E

just a few more


----------



## P-E

just a few more


----------



## P-E

just a few more


----------



## P-E

just a few more


----------



## P-E

just a few more


----------



## P-E

just a few more


----------



## P-E

just a few more


----------



## P-E

just a few more


----------



## P-E

just a few more


----------



## P-E

just a few more


----------



## P-E

just a few more


----------



## P-E

Now repeat 6 times


----------



## knight1fox3

vee043324 said:


> I am OBSESSED. 5% alcohol, no carbs, 100 calories per can. Tastes like fruit-flavored sparkling water and is not at all too sweet. I am basically waiting for the company to sponsor me at this point. So yes, highly recommend.
> 
> Also, it's worth nothing that all of the other sparkling seltzer brands taste like chemicals.. especially Truly. That stuff is absolute garbage.


Wow! That's great. And since I'm typically on very strict calorie regiment, no carbs and only 100 cal is excellent! Thanks for the feedback.  :40oz:



P-E said:


> go Celtics


LOL @ basketball...


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Voomie

Monday spam!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

knight1fox3 said:


> Wow! That's great. And since I'm typically on very strict calorie regiment, no carbs and only 100 cal is excellent! Thanks for the feedback.  :40oz:
> 
> LOL @ basketball...


After what happened in Tampa, yeah go Cs


----------



## ruggercsc

Sushi Watch Week 3:  It is still in the fridge at work.


----------



## Voomie

Does it show any evidence of intelligence?



ruggercsc said:


> Sushi Watch Week 3:  It is still in the fridge at work.


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> What about turkey bacon??? :dunno:


Are you sick, man?  Poor substitute, and a disgrace to the bacon name.


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## Supe

Toasties


----------



## Master slacker

skfdsafdsfdfdj


----------



## knight1fox3

Bruins out of it spam. LOL


----------



## P-E

Gee that hurts


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Are you sick, man?  Poor substitute, and a disgrace to the bacon name.


Haha, I actually like turkey bacon! Grew up eating it, and converted my husband to eating it (kind of.  He'd still prefer the real thing).


----------



## leggo PE

Finally, some halfway decent spam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Food truck spam.


----------



## ruggercsc

Voomie said:


> Does it show any evidence of intelligence?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Definitely,

Self Preservation mode.


----------



## leggo PE

Kayak camping was fun! I got the blisters to prove it, too.


----------



## knight1fox3

txjennah said:


> Haha, I actually like turkey bacon! Grew up eating it, and converted my husband to eating it (kind of.  He'd still prefer the real thing).


YES!!!! WIN!

But don't tell @Ble_PE or @Supe.


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo PE said:


> Kayak camping *Mountains of yard work *was fun! I got the blisters to prove it, too.


Fixt. :thumbs:


----------



## Supe

knight1fox3 said:


> YES!!!! WIN!
> 
> But don't tell @Ble_PE or @Supe.


Ban you both for calling that shit bacon.


----------



## Ble_PE

txjennah said:


> Haha, I actually like turkey bacon! Grew up eating it, and converted my husband to eating it (kind of.  *He'd still prefer the real thing*).






knight1fox3 said:


> YES!!!! WIN!
> 
> But don't tell @Ble_PE or @Supe.


Sounds to me like the husband is sane but wants to keep the wife happy. Happy wife, happy life.


----------



## vee043324

I just got all my work done for the day. lets talk!


----------



## leggo PE

Well @vee043324, what are you going to do with the rest of your day then?


----------



## txjennah PE

Ble_PE said:


> Sounds to me like the husband is sane but wants to keep the wife happy. Happy wife, happy life.


Haha, that is probably part of it.  He's also trying to eat healthier. But I think I wore him down over the years by never buying actual bacon. Turkey bacon actually tastes really good when it is nice and crispy.


----------



## vee043324

leggo PE said:


> Well @vee043324, what are you going to do with the rest of your day then?


I literally don't know. I should probably reach out to my coworkers and see if any of them need help.. 

my statistics class just wrapped up yesterday (wooo!) so usually in my down time I'd work on homework and now, for once,  I don't have that anymore.


----------



## NJmike PE

did they release the results yet?


----------



## sambisu

NJmike PE said:


> did they release the results yet?


yes


----------



## envirotex

txjennah said:


> Haha, that is probably part of it.  He's also trying to eat healthier. But I think I wore him down over the years by never buying actual bacon. Turkey bacon actually tastes really good when it is nice and crispy.


Quick...Delete all of these posts.  People get all crazy around here about turkey bacon.


----------



## sambisu

Look my results are up!

View attachment 11158


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Crazy wicked!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

@sambisu Congrats!


----------



## Master slacker

dfgsdfg


----------



## Supe

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORED


----------



## txjennah PE

ruggercsc said:


> Sushi Watch Week 3:  It is still in the fridge at work.


It's gonna need a biohazard sign at this point.


----------



## knight1fox3

txjennah said:


> He's also trying to eat healthier. But I think I wore him down over the years by never buying actual bacon. Turkey bacon actually tastes really good when it is nice and crispy.


In all honesty, comparing the nutritional value between the 2 choices is actually a moot point. One may be higher in saturated fat, but the other is packed full of nitrates and other "non-food" items. Everything in moderation is what I typically say. I like them both, but again, in moderation of course. :thumbs:


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORED


Shouldn't you be looking at potential design ideas to add cooling to your garage?


----------



## Supe

knight1fox3 said:


> Shouldn't you be looking at potential design ideas to add cooling to your garage?


What do you think I've been doing the last 2 1/2 hours?


----------



## Ble_PE

Supe said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORED


Yep.


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> What do you think I've been doing the last 2 1/2 hours?


LOL...hopefully by now you have a layout drawing that looks something like this...


----------



## Supe

Nope.  Earth doesn't have two suns.


----------



## capengineer




----------



## txjennah PE

knight1fox3 said:


> In all honesty, comparing the nutritional value between the 2 choices is actually a moot point. One may be higher in saturated fat, but the other is packed full of nitrates and other "non-food" items. Everything in moderation is what I typically say. I like them both, but again, in moderation of course. :thumbs:


Lol true...but my stomach can handle the nitrates better than it can handle the saturated fats,   so turkey bacon it is.


----------



## knight1fox3

txjennah said:


> Lol true...but my stomach can handle the nitrates better than it can handle the saturated fats,   so turkey bacon it is.


Turkey also typically as roughly the same amount of saturated fat. What they will do is simply cut the serving size in 1/2 to account for this. So essentially, 2 slices of real bacon = 1 slice of turkey bacon = same nutritional content.


----------



## txjennah PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Turkey also typically as roughly the same amount of saturated fat. What they will do is simply cut the serving size in 1/2 to account for this. So essentially, 2 slices of real bacon = 1 slice of turkey bacon = same nutritional content.


True, but total fat content is still lower with turkey bacon, which = happier tummy for me.


----------



## Supe

It only upsets your tummy because you've programmed your guts to accept that trash known as turkey facon.  It doesn't know what to do with real food.


----------



## Ble_PE

We've wasted way too much space talking about the abomination that is turkey bacon.


----------



## Voomie

I know this is the spam thread but why are we talking about that liar bacon?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

txjennah said:


> True, but total fat content is still lower with turkey bacon, which = happier tummy for me.


For conventional bacon yes. But there are other lean/low sodium alternatives which tend to be a wash concerning fat content.

However, I'm not complaining since I now have another turkey bacon advocate! :thumbs:


----------



## knight1fox3

Is it Friday yet? 

Who's buying the first round?


----------



## envirotex

:bananalama:

Ugh.  Mondays. Bleh.


----------



## leggo PE

Wow, I never thought I'd hear @knight1fox3 basically admit to liking regular bacon AND arguing with a fellow turkey bacon supporter, all within the span of a few posts!


----------



## knight1fox3

Anything goes in the spam thread! 

Shall we now discuss soy bacon? :dunno:


----------



## leggo PE

No.

But I did have soyrizo mixed with scrambled eggs and veggies in a breakfast burrito yesterday, prepped on the beach before we kayaked back to the rental place. That, while not the same as chorizo, was way better than I was expecting!


----------



## Voomie

knight1fox3 said:


> Anything goes in the spam thread!
> Shall we now discuss soy bacon? :dunno:


I call that sadness bacon. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

About ready for a nap. Also, booked our Fourth plans! Lake Tahoeeee here I come, for an extended weekend! Airbnbing two nights, and camping two nights, with friends coming up from LA.


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost quittin' time!!


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> Wow, I never thought I'd hear @knight1fox3 basically admit to liking regular bacon AND arguing with a fellow turkey bacon supporter, all within the span of a few posts!


This is the most I've ever talked about turkey bacon in my life.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> But I did have soyrizo mixed with scrambled eggs and veggies in a breakfast burrito yesterday, prepped on the beach before we kayaked back to the rental place. That, while not the same as chorizo, was way better than I was expecting!


@leggo PE, are you veg? Lady Squaretaper is, and that stuff is pretty good!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Hope your trip was awesome. The weather was great this weekend.


----------



## Master slacker

post goatse


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> @leggo PE, are you veg? Lady Squaretaper is, and that stuff is pretty good!


Nope, I'm not veg. But the people in charge of making breakfast before we left our campsite yesterday were both veg!

And yep, the weather was nice! It could have been a tad warmer, or sunnier, but really, I can't complain at all.


----------



## leggo PE

And some friends and I did stop to get oysters! Best decision made of the trip!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LUCKYYYYYY


----------



## leggo PE

So good!


----------



## leggo PE

Just two more hours...


----------



## leggo PE

C'mon, spammers. We're only 17% of the way to the goal. Do you want your results or not??


----------



## P-E

Nope.   I just want to go home.


----------



## P-E

I have to go to a meeting in 20 min


----------



## P-E

Maybe I should look at the agenda.


----------



## P-E

Or have a beer first


----------



## knight1fox3

Ewwww oysters....  uke:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Kickoff meetings are the best.


----------



## leggo PE

P-E said:


> I have to go to a meeting in 20 min


Dinner meeting?


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Ewwww oysters....  uke:


False!


----------



## SacMe24

I'm having Italian for dinner... with copious amounts of wine....


----------



## leggo PE

We're having a veggie and tofu stirfry for dinner. Probably no wine.


----------



## P-E

leggo PE said:


> Dinner meeting?


Town committee meeting.


----------



## Voomie

Bed spam

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Supe

Mega sore back spam.


----------



## Supe

Gimme a B.


----------



## Supe

O


----------



## Supe

R


----------



## Supe

E


----------



## Supe

D


----------



## Supe

What does it spell?


----------



## Supe

F*ck this sh*t.


----------



## Supe

Boooooorn in the USAAAAA


----------



## Voomie

Military grade spam!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'!


----------



## ruggercsc

Sushi watch:  Still in the fridge, but getting less identifiable as sushi.  It is now either a superfund site or protected as a unique environment with it's own ecosystem.


----------



## Supe

ruggercsc said:


> Sushi watch:  Still in the fridge, but getting less identifiable as sushi.  It is now either a superfund site or protected as a unique environment with it's own ecosystem.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Road Guy

Morning


----------



## Supe

Wood


----------



## matt267 PE

morning


----------



## matt267 PE

this this thing still rules free?


----------



## Supe

Better to ask forgiveness than permission.


----------



## ruggercsc

Supe said:


> View attachment 11161


What was Dilbert's Cut score?


----------



## Supe

Dilbert is not a licensed PE.  Exempt industry.


----------



## Master slacker

poast

and a surprise TOP! :bananalama:


----------



## Ble_PE

Second cup of coffee.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I hate contractors.  Ugh.  At least its not monday.


----------



## Supe

It FEELS like Monday.


----------



## Ble_PE

Supe said:


> It FEELS like Monday.


Yep.


----------



## Supe

Mmhmm.


----------



## Ble_PE

Roger that.


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 PE said:


> this this thing still rules free?


Yep. And the Bruins lost. LOL


----------



## vee043324

*big yawn*

*accidentally dislocates jaw*

*fumbles in panic, tries to close and open mouth repeatedly, hoping no one is looking*

*gets jaw back in line, vows to never yawn again*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Coffee, coffee, coffee....


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Good morning, sunshine.


----------



## knight1fox3

squaretaper said:


> Coffee, coffee, coffee....


@ptatohed, I believe we have a punctuation error here. Please review at your earliest inconvenience and provide feedback accordingly.


----------



## P-E

knight1fox3 said:


> Yep. And the Bruins lost. LOL


Unfortunately the Celtics did too.


----------



## P-E

Go Sox


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Mmm...company coffee. I'm moving up in the world. First job had no-name coffee, third job had Folgers, fifth job had "Cool Beans," now it's Tully's.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

How's everyone today?


----------



## Master slacker

'pml;


----------



## knight1fox3

Spamalicious. How are you?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Master slacker said:


> 'pml;


Wow, that good, eh?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I love this place.


----------



## Master slacker

zfdcbdf


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

What's everyone working on today?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Obviously, don't divulge details that could land you in trouble.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Just curious about the variety of projects y'all work on.


----------



## txjennah PE

Supe said:


> It FEELS like Monday.


It does. My inbox exploded on me this morning.


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper said:


> What's everyone working on today?


A couple of different reports (I'm in remediation).


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah said:


> It does. My inbox exploded on me this morning.


I'll take a pile of emails over meetings ANY day. Not that I'm asking for more email, just saying if it came down to a choice.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah said:


> A couple of different reports (I'm in remediation).


Do we like reports?


----------



## SacMe24

It DOES feel like a Monday... luckily I'm off on Friday so today is already my Wednesday... confused yet?


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper said:


> I'll take a pile of emails over meetings ANY day. Not that I'm asking for more email, just saying if it came down to a choice.


Definitely - I'm just not a fan of the "I'm stressing out over something, so I'll send you a bunch of emails within a 15 minute time span" approach, which is what my inbox offered me this morning.


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper said:


> Do we like reports?


I do!


----------



## knight1fox3

squaretaper said:


> I love this place.


And what do you like about it?


----------



## knight1fox3

txjennah said:


> I do!


You wouldn't enjoy writing/reading test reports!


----------



## matt267 PE

squaretaper said:


> Do we like reports?


Nope. This is why I just approve them all.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

knight1fox3 said:


> And what do you like about it?


I love the massive amount of brainpower used to cook up SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

matt267 PE said:


> Nope. This is why I just approve them all.


OMG. This.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah said:


> Definitely - I'm just not a fan of the "I'm stressing out over something, so I'll send you a bunch of emails within a 15 minute time span" approach, which is what my inbox offered me this morning.


Some places definitely have an email fetish. Especially prevalent with non-technical project managers.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Today I'm cooking up an MCC, switchgear, and PLC panel lineup.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ooh, I forgot about the ATS.


----------



## knight1fox3

squaretaper said:


> Some places definitely have an email fetish. Especially prevalent with non-technical project managers.


The best is the misuses of the "reply-all" email function. &lt;smh&gt;



squaretaper said:


> Today I'm cooking up an MCC, switchgear, and PLC panel lineup.


What voltage(s)? Center-fed, top-fed, or bottom-fed? And what controller for the PLC?


----------



## Dean Agnostic

English please!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

knight1fox3 said:


> What voltage(s)? Center-fed, top-fed, or bottom-fed? And what controller for the PLC?


It varies. Typically it's 480/3-ph, top fed. Most of the water/wastewater biz is like that (from what I've seen, but I'm new-ish here). This job is pretty typical. Allen-Bradley ControlLogix all day baby, they're the best.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'm the one mechanical (ok, there's two of us) engineer among a sea of electricals.


----------



## matt267 PE

squaretaper said:


> OMG. This.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like this one:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

matt267 PE said:


> I like this one:


I'm amazed by how you people find this stuff. :rotflmao: :rotflmao:


----------



## matt267 PE

squaretaper said:


> I'm amazed by how you people find this stuff. :rotflmao: :rotflmao:


Google


----------



## leggo PE

Morning, folks!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

matt267 PE said:


> Google


What a time to be alive.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Morning, folks!


Guten Morgen! Ich wünsche dir ein schöner Tag.


----------



## knight1fox3

squaretaper said:


> It varies. Typically it's 480/3-ph, top fed. Most of the water/wastewater biz is like that (from what I've seen, but I'm new-ish here). This job is pretty typical. Allen-Bradley ControlLogix all day baby, they're the best.


Nice. Sounds pretty conventional indeed.

Good selection with Allen-Bradley! That's my employer! Consequently, I work in product development for the LV MCC business. :thumbs:

EDIT: And a ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Hast du deiner Kaffee getrunken?


----------



## leggo PE

I'm working on some C.A. stuff for a small multi-unit apartment building. Then will move onto C.A. stuff for an excavation shoring job that's nearing the end of construction (thankfully).


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Nice. Sounds pretty conventional indeed.
> 
> Good selection with Allen-Bradley! That's my employer! Consequently, I work in product development for the LV MCC business. :thumbs:
> 
> EDIT: And a ToP! :bananalama:


Where's the kf discount??


----------



## NJmike PE

squaretaper said:


> Guten Morgen! Ich wünsche dir ein schöner Tag.


false. today is a pile of shit. steamy hot dog shit


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Nice. Sounds pretty conventional indeed.
> 
> Good selection with Allen-Bradley! That's my employer! Consequently, I work in product development for the LV MCC business. :thumbs:
> 
> EDIT: And a ToP! :bananalama:


Whaaat?? Awesome! I'm not kidding, I don't know why anyone uses anything else.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> Hast du deiner Kaffee getrunken?


Guten Morgen! Und nein, ich trinke keinen Kaffee! Nur wasser fuer mich, danke.


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo PE said:


> Where's the kf discount??


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> I'm working on some C.A. stuff for a small multi-unit apartment building. Then will move onto C.A. stuff for an excavation shoring job that's nearing the end of construction (thankfully).


Forgive my ignorance, what does C.A. mean?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ooh, and I need to cook up a drawing for a seismic analysis. Shoot, who needs Structurals anyway @leggo PE? It's all just going to be a bunch of 3/4" Hilti bolts anyway. :rotflmao: :rotflmao:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NJmike PE said:


> false. today is a pile of shit. steamy hot dog shit


Someone get this man a beer!


----------



## vee043324

squaretaper said:


> What's everyone working on today?


massaging my own neck out because apparently I slept incredibly wrong last night. le ouch.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

"Sehr viel Bier, das lob ich mir!"


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> massaging my own neck out because apparently I slept incredibly wrong last night. le ouch.


Ouch! Please be careful! I have nerve pain in my neck from a sports injury. It's literally a pain in the neck so I get it. Feel better!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Heat packs are good. Also, morphine. :rotflmao: :rotflmao:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Nice. Sounds pretty conventional indeed.
> 
> Good selection with Allen-Bradley! That's my employer! Consequently, I work in product development for the LV MCC business. :thumbs:
> 
> EDIT: And a ToP! :bananalama:


Man, lead times are really bad for almost all MCC vendors. Seems like everyone is backlogged. Economy is booming.


----------



## knight1fox3

squaretaper said:


> Man, lead times are really bad for almost all MCC vendors. Seems like everyone is backlogged. Economy is booming.


If only you had specified the appropriate CENTERLINE 2100 equipment from AB's quick-ship program. :thumbs:


----------



## matt267 PE

squaretaper said:


> Someone get this man a beer!


No, just leave him be.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

knight1fox3 said:


> If only you had specified the appropriate CENTERLINE 2100 equipment from AB's quick-ship program. :thumbs:


I will next time I have an open spec! Most of the water districts have explicit vendor requirements (I guess so they don't have to retrain their operators and can minimize the number of spare parts).


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'm listening to rain sounds on noise canceling headphones in my cubicle. People with loud voices should know they carry.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> Forgive my ignorance, what does C.A. mean?


Construction Administration. Aka, all the crap you deal with when a project's in construction.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> Ooh, and I need to cook up a drawing for a seismic analysis. Shoot, who needs Structurals anyway @leggo PE? It's all just going to be a bunch of 3/4" Hilti bolts anyway. :rotflmao: :rotflmao:


Ahem! Just you wait and see when the next big one hits!


----------



## Supe

The big what?  Kale fart?


----------



## Master slacker

nothing wrong with kale farts


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunch post.


----------



## Master slacker

post lunch post


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> No, just leave him be.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Covfefe.


----------



## leggo PE

Agua.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Supe

Master slacker said:


> nothing wrong with kale farts


It implies you ate kale.  Plenty wrong with that.


----------



## Supe

Master slacker said:


> nothing wrong with kale farts


It implies you ate kale.  Plenty wrong with that.


----------



## NJmike PE

FTS


----------



## NJmike PE

FTS


----------



## NJmike PE

FTS


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Today I am working on a roof enclosure. And a platform.  And foundations for a REALLY big crane.  Ahh, industry.  Oh, and issuing some specs for a project that is starting construction that they have decided to bid the masonry with the steel and concrete desipte that being a different bid package, so have to get the architects to edit since aside from one wall none of it is load bearing.


----------



## Supe

If you have no sense of taste, does poop still smell as bad?


----------



## leggo PE

One would think no...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Today I am working on a roof enclosure. And a platform.  And foundations for a REALLY big crane.  Ahh, industry.  Oh, and issuing some specs for a project that is starting construction that they have decided to bid the masonry with the steel and concrete desipte that being a different bid package, so have to get the architects to edit since aside from one wall none of it is load bearing.


Neat! That sounds pretty cool!


----------



## leggo PE

My contact is annoying my eye.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper said:


> Neat! That sounds pretty cool!


Eh.  It can be.  Right now I just want it to go away.  And the project that is under construction will soon be burying me in shop drawings.  eww.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Eh.  It can be.  Right now I just want it to go away.  And the project that is under construction will soon be burying me in shop drawings.  eww.


Feel free to send them my way. I'm going camping so I'll need some tinder!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> My contact is annoying my eye.


Boo...


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> Feel free to send them my way. I'm going camping so I'll need some tinder!


Where ya headed?

I'm going camping over Memorial Day weekend. Up in Mendocino County somewhere, I think.

PS, know any good canoe camping spots, by chance?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I was thinking of Hodgdon Meadows in Yosemite. They're first come, first served,  but I've had good luck there if I leave early enough. Unfortunately, it's pretty tricky to find trails that are dog-friendly. Leider, I haven't camped much in Mendocino, sorry! At the time, it was a B&amp;B type of visit.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> I was thinking of Hodgdon Meadows in Yosemite. They're first come, first served,  but I've had good luck there if I leave early enough. Unfortunately, it's pretty tricky to find trails that are dog-friendly. Leider, I haven't camped much in Mendocino, sorry! At the time, it was a B&amp;B type of visit.


Oops, I was unclear. We're not canoe camping up in Mendocino, just regular car camping.

I meant canoe camping (or kayak camping again) in CA in general. Basing this question simply off of the fact that you have kayak camped in Tomales before.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Oops, I was unclear. We're not canoe camping up in Mendocino, just regular car camping.
> 
> I meant canoe camping (or kayak camping again) in CA in general. Basing this question simply off of the fact that you have kayak camped in Tomales before.


Gotcha! Still, haven't done much camping up in Mendocino, period. Lady Squaretaper and I have wanted to check it out, we just picked closer places over the years. We expect a full report!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> I meant canoe camping (or kayak camping again) in CA in general. Basing this question simply off of the fact that you have kayak camped in Tomales before.


I just went the one time. Definitely want to go again!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I should probably get back to work. Bis später, liebe EB'ers!


----------



## vee043324

squaretaper said:


> Heat packs are good. Also, morphine. :rotflmao: :rotflmao:


will definitely be using heat tonight! might skip on the morphine..


----------



## matt267 PE

Tell your friends, no results until 15k is reached.

Edit: TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Tell your friends, no results until 15k is reached.


----------



## matt267 PE

Tell your friends, no results until 15k is reached.


----------



## matt267 PE

Tell your friends, no results until 15k is reached.


----------



## matt267 PE

Tell your friends, no results until 15k is reached.


----------



## matt267 PE

Tell your friends, no results until 15k is reached.


----------



## matt267 PE

Tell your friends, no results until 15k is reached.


----------



## matt267 PE

Tell your friends, no results until 15k is reached.


----------



## matt267 PE

Tell your friends, no results until 15k is reached.


----------



## matt267 PE

Tell your friends, no results until 15k is reached.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I don't care.


----------



## matt267 PE

Tell your friends, no results until 15k is reached.


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I don't care.


You heart less soul.


----------



## leggo PE

To keep the cheddar bunnies at work, or bring home to share with the S.O....


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> To keep the cheddar bunnies at work, or bring home to share with the S.O....


These are the trying times in a relationship.


----------



## leggo PE

I thought the trying times were in the double kayak (aka the "divorcemaker") over the weekend!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Who passed the most gas in the kayak?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Methane is lighter than air. Shouldn't that make the kayak more buoyant? :rotflmao: :rotflmao:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> I thought the trying times were in the double kayak (aka the "divorcemaker") over the weekend!


I always get put in the kayak with the 10 year old.  Who doesn't paddle. And likes to see what pretty patterns the paddle makes when you put it in the water.  Then yells at me for steering into the reeds.

And lets not talk about the first time we went canoeing, and I had no freaking idea what I was doing.  And someone decided to put my boat in the water first.  Sigh.  Eventually we figured it out, without tipping over even.


----------



## Supe

leggo PE said:


> To keep the cheddar bunnies at work, or bring home to share with the S.O....


Why is this even a question?  What he doesn't know won't hurt him.


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it quittin' time yet?


----------



## Voomie

Crashing AutoCAD spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Voomie said:


> Crashing AutoCAD spam.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Regular AutoCAD or AutoCAD Electrical? I'm using the latter and it's super buggy.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Every time I turn on/off ortho or grid snap it freezes. Then I have to tab out of AutoCAD. Tab back in. Hit F8 or F9 again, and then it'll do what I ask. Super annoying.


----------



## knight1fox3

vhab49_PE said:


> And foundations for a REALLY big crane.  Ahh, industry.


Any idea of the capacity of said crane???

&lt;----- former material handling employee for the nuclear industry



leggo PE said:


> My contact is annoying my eye.


Then contact someone else who is less annoying.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Any idea of the capacity of said crane???
> 
> &lt;----- former material handling employee for the nuclear industry


Yeah! Pictures!

Edit: Cool! Top!


----------



## Supe

Ble_PE said:


> Is it quittin' time yet?


It fookin' needs to be.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

knight1fox3 said:


> &lt;----- former material handling employee for the nuclear industry


So many cool people on EB.


----------



## knight1fox3

squaretaper said:


> Regular AutoCAD or AutoCAD Electrical? I'm using the latter and it's super buggy.





squaretaper said:


> Every time I turn on/off ortho or grid snap it freezes. Then I have to tab out of AutoCAD. Tab back in. Hit F8 or F9 again, and then it'll do what I ask. Super annoying.


Sounds like someone has been negligent on their software updates. And/or needs a new PC that can handle it all well. :thumbs:


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> It fookin' needs to be.


Is it wing night tonight?


----------



## Supe

knight1fox3 said:


> Is it wing night tonight?


Sadly, no.  Coworker is out of town, and I've been blowing it off because racecar


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Sounds like someone has been negligent on their software updates. And/or needs a new PC that can handle it all well. :thumbs:


Not me! We don't have authority to do updates on our work computers. I think it's something to do with how it polls the server. Something, something, network. I don't know, I'll have to talk to IT.


----------



## Supe

Speaking of shitty computers... after YEARS of no upgrades, my boss said FTS and got 4 new ones from the project site today, to bring back to the office on Thursday.  So what email do I get 2 hours ago?  "Please drop your laptop off at X to be upgraded" from our shitty ass corporate IT.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Any idea of the capacity of said crane???
> 
> &lt;----- former material handling employee for the nuclear industry


Uh, 25 ton I think.  No pictures, not designed yet.  In the overall scheme of where I typically have been designing crane systems, it is big (they are typically in the 500lb-5ton range) but last year I got to design a crane girder that was 80 feet long and had the high possibility of having (2) 50 tons, (2) 30 tons and (1) 75 ton crane on it.  It was a fracking beast of a girder.


----------



## Ble_PE

Where are we going?


----------



## knight1fox3

vhab49_PE said:


> Uh, 25 ton I think.  No pictures, not designed yet.  In the overall scheme of where I am typically have been designing crane systems, it is big (they are typically in the 500lb-5ton range) but last year I got to design a crane girder that was 80 feet long and had the high possibility of having (2) 50 tons, (2) 30 tons and (1) 75 ton crane on it.  It was a fracking beast of a girder.


What was the girder thickness? The polar crane that we worked on at FPL in St. Lucie was 115 ft span, and 200 ton. :thumbs:  

You want to see something even bigger? Here's a crane that a friend of mine worked on at Manitowoc Cranes called the "31000". The picture depicts it's *5,500,000 lb test lift*.  Its the biggest outdoor crane I've ever encountered. It has 55m (180ft) of boom in the pictures and 44 parts of *50mm diameter rope*. And to give you an idea of the sheer size of this beast, the entire *engineering dept* stood on the crane to get an idea of scale.    @Ble_PE (or any other structurals) any guesses as to how thick the concrete test pad had to be?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> What was the girder thickness? The polar crane that we worked on at FPL in St. Lucie was 115 ft span, and 200 ton. :thumbs:
> 
> You want to see something even bigger? Here's a crane that a friend of mine worked on at Manitowoc Cranes called the "31000". The picture depicts it's *5,500,000 lb test lift*.  Its the biggest outdoor crane I've ever encountered. It has 55m (180ft) of boom in the pictures and 44 parts of *50mm diameter rope*. And to give you an idea of the sheer size of this beast, the entire *engineering dept* stood on the crane to get an idea of scale.    @Ble_PE (or any other structurals) any guesses as to how thick the concrete test pad had to be?
> 
> View attachment 11169
> 
> 
> View attachment 11170


This is a big crane.  I don't work on that kind of crane.     That may very well be bigger than the building my crane is going in.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

That is a big crane.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I always get put in the kayak with the 10 year old.  Who doesn't paddle. And likes to see what pretty patterns the paddle makes when you put it in the water.  Then yells at me for steering into the reeds.
> 
> And lets not talk about the first time we went canoeing, and I had no freaking idea what I was doing.  And someone decided to put my boat in the water first.  Sigh.  Eventually we figured it out, without tipping over even.


And you can't even divorce the 10 year old!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> And you can't even divorce the 10 year old!


No, but you CAN challenge them to feats of strength!


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> What was the girder thickness? The polar crane that we worked on at FPL in St. Lucie was 115 ft span, and 200 ton. :thumbs:
> 
> You want to see something even bigger? Here's a crane that a friend of mine worked on at Manitowoc Cranes called the "31000". The picture depicts it's *5,500,000 lb test lift*.  Its the biggest outdoor crane I've ever encountered. It has 55m (180ft) of boom in the pictures and 44 parts of *50mm diameter rope*. And to give you an idea of the sheer size of this beast, the entire *engineering dept* stood on the crane to get an idea of scale.    @Ble_PE (or any other structurals) any guesses as to how thick the concrete test pad had to be?
> 
> View attachment 11169
> 
> 
> View attachment 11170


Was the test pad upwards of 3' thick? I'm thinking it must've been. Maybe 4' or 5'?


----------



## leggo PE

Or maybe higher. I don't have any experience designing crane test panels, though I know others in my office have.


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo PE said:


> Or maybe higher. I don't have any experience designing crane test panels, though I know others in my office have.


I believe it was either 5 or 6' thick. Crazy amount of poured concrete!


----------



## SacMe24

We have an official APR 2018 Results thread !!!

http://engineerboards.com/forum/149-apr-2018/


----------



## caychanh

Yeah with a spammed first thread!


----------



## leggo PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## knight1fox3

Spam? Where?!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam ya later, gators!


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## envirotex

Well, then.


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Supe

Since we're playing "whose is bigger"... 

The Bigge HLD.  One at both project sites, now decommissioned.  2.28M lbs on the hook in this picture for an actual lift.  Rated at 7500 tons capacity.  At the time, it was the tallest structure in South Carolina.  No counterweights, it connected via a MASSIVE cable system that had the other end buried deep in the ground.

I think they've got a couple Liebherr 13000's now that all of the biggest lifts are done.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'



P-E said:


> Wood


----------



## ruggercsc

Sushi(t) Watch - Day ((last time I checked) +1D)):  Still there


----------



## Ble_PE

Post


----------



## Supe

Toasties


----------



## Ble_PE

Coffee time!


----------



## caychanh

Spam is tasteless salt


----------



## Master slacker

toast posties


----------



## vee043324

who else has zero windows by their desk? #jailcell #cubes


----------



## NJmike PE

I have a window, 4' above my desk, 4 walls and no door. As close to an office as I'll get for now.


----------



## Ble_PE

NJmike PE said:


> I have a window, 4' above my desk, 4 walls and no door. As close to an office as I'll get for now.


So do you climb into the window to get to your desk?


----------



## txjennah PE

Not firing on all cylinders today.  Still feels like a Monday.  Good morning everyone!


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


> So do you climb into the window to get to your desk?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> who else has zero windows by their desk? #jailcell #cubes


Not me, I have a teeeny tiny section of a cubicle. These used to be quad cubicles, but we've run out of space so they changed the partitions and now they're quintuples.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, good morning all.


----------



## Master slacker

asdf sdf


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Master slacker said:


> asdf sdf


Keeping true to your name.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Steel Reserve is not appropriate for mimosas.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Probably.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ruggercsc said:


> Sushi(t) Watch - Day ((last time I checked) +1D)):  Still there


Ew.


----------



## vee043324

squaretaper said:


> Not me, I have a teeeny tiny section of a cubicle. These used to be quad cubicles, but we've run out of space so they changed the partitions and now they're quintuples.


I have a big mural of a green leafy plant on one of my jailcell cube walls to keep me less depressed cheery. it helps.


----------



## SacMe24

vee043324 said:


> who else has zero windows by their desk? #jailcell #cubes


Me.... in my 21-year career the closest I've been to a "window-seat" was about 10 ft....


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> I have a big mural of a green leafy plant on one of my jailcell cube walls to keep me less depressed cheery. it helps.


This. I have a teeny, baby chili pepper plant I'm trying to grow. He chills on top of the partition soaking in the fluorescent light.


----------



## txjennah PE

SacMe24 said:


> Me.... in my 21-year career the closest I've been to a "window-seat" was about 10 ft....


Haha been here for 10 years in my cube and I can see a window inside someone else's office.  We have lots of empty offices with no one in them.  There are people in cubes who are more deserving of an office than I am, so I don't expect to get one anytime soon.


----------



## vee043324

@squaretaper that reminds me: DOES ANYONE KNOW OF ANY PLANT THAT CAN SURVIVE WITH JUST ABOUT ZERO SUNLIGHT? I can move it to a window on the weekends when I'm out of the office. HELP.


----------



## vee043324

txjennah said:


> Haha been here for 10 years in my cube and I can see a window inside someone else's office.  We have lots of empty offices with no one in them.  There are people in cubes who are more deserving of an office than I am, so I don't expect to get one anytime soon.


you are very deserving of an office with a window!


----------



## SacMe24

txjennah said:


> Haha been here for 10 years in my cube and I can see a window inside someone else's office.  We have lots of empty offices with no one in them.  There are people in cubes who are more deserving of an office than I am, so I don't expect to get one anytime soon.


I'm telling you... this is fudgery.... FUDGERY   I say... maybe when I get my license I'll get a window seat


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> @squaretaper that reminds me: DOES ANYONE KNOW OF ANY PLANT THAT CAN SURVIVE WITH JUST ABOUT ZERO SUNLIGHT? I can move it to a window on the weekends when I'm out of the office. HELP.


Get an air plant. You literally don't need to water it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, they're usually in glass bulbs so they're decorative and nice in the office.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Looks super classy.


----------



## vee043324

Rare image of the corner of my cube (leafy green mural). Plus the Gina Haspel hearing.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Holy mackerel, you already have a classy office.


----------



## knight1fox3

vee043324 said:


> I have a big mural of a green leafy plant on one of my jailcell cube walls to keep me less depressed cheery. it helps.


You could also employ one of @tj_PE's methods and keep a bottle of whiskey in your drawer. Helps keep her cheery as well. :thumbs:



txjennah said:


> Haha been here for 10 years in my cube and I can see a window inside someone else's office.  We have lots of empty offices with no one in them.  There are people in cubes who are more deserving of an office than I am, so I don't expect to get one anytime soon.


Nonsense. No one ever got anywhere by waiting around. If you want something, go get it! ldman:


----------



## txjennah PE

knight1fox3 said:


> You could also employ one of @tj_PE's methods and keep a bottle of whiskey in your drawer. Helps keep her cheery as well. :thumbs:
> 
> Nonsense. No one ever got anywhere by waiting around. If you want something, go get it! ldman:


Yeah, all in due time.  There are people with certifications that I don't have without an office.  I'm all for fighting for what I want, but I need to make sure I have everything lined up first.


----------



## knight1fox3

txjennah said:


> Yeah, all in due time.  There are people with certifications that I don't have without an office.  I'm all for fighting for what I want, but I need to make sure I have everything lined up first.


Copy that! In that case kudos to you for giving others their opportunity first. :thumbs:


----------



## Ble_PE

Quick lunch between meetings post.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ble_PE said:


> Quick lunch between meetings post.


Hi! Bye!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ble_PE said:


> Quick lunch between meetings post.


¡Buen provecho!


----------



## Ble_PE

squaretaper said:


> ¡Buen provecho!


¡Gracias!


----------



## txjennah PE

What's for lunch?  I've got tacos.  Except the taco shells are broken, so nachos.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Steamed green beans and chicken. Trying to cut back on going out with coworkers. Fun, but unhealthy.


----------



## leggo PE

Hi spammers!


----------



## leggo PE

Road Guy said:


>


That hits close to home!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ooh, correction: I forgot I actually stir fried the green beans with black bean garlic sauce. So bomb!


----------



## Supe

Super shitty shrimp and grits for lunch in cafeteria. 

More like grimp and shits.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Supe said:


> Super shitty shrimp and grits for lunch in cafeteria.
> 
> More like grimp and shits.


What the heck kind of cafeteria do you have access to?


----------



## Supe

A very tiny, poor one.


----------



## leggo PE

I'm having.... Wait for it!

A TJ's salad and an apple.


----------



## leggo PE

But not until at least an hour from now. Probably not before the afternoon.

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

Paging @tj_PE @vhab49_PE @thekzieg @envirotex @csb for maximal spamming from lady spammers. The young spammers need help!


----------



## matt267 PE

@leggo PE to the rescue!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

To spam, or not to spam!


----------



## leggo PE

That is NEVER a question!


----------



## caychanh

ncees dashboard shows date of test (April 13th, 2018)

Does that mean results coming out today or tomorrow?


----------



## leggo PE

There's a new company moving in upstairs in our building!

They're a tech startup.


----------



## caychanh

So F5 is the button to press for Spam?


----------



## caychanh

Tech startups can show 1000000% profit, because they didn't spend any spam the first week.

Next month a different story.


----------



## matt267 PE

caychanh said:


> ncees dashboard shows date of test (April 13th, 2018)
> 
> Does that mean results coming out today or tomorrow?


Sorry, but no results until this threat is at 15k.


----------



## leggo PE

Exactly what @matt267 PE said.


----------



## leggo PE

So really, you cannot reasonably expect results any time in the next several weeks, at this rate.


----------



## caychanh

Hmm at this rate it will be May 2019.


----------



## caychanh

Are the spam rules back in effect or are they laxed?


----------



## leggo PE

The rules have been out of effect for a while now, because the spam rate is so low.


----------



## caychanh

Quad spams are definitely better and helps relieve stress


----------



## caychanh

With the activity level lately I thought they were back


----------



## Supe

To eat an ice cream twix bar, or not to eat an ice cream twix bar?  That is the question.


----------



## caychanh

I'd eat a few ice cream twix bar and sneaker bars now.  They are expensive at the convenience stores.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> To spam, or not to spam!


The answer is actually Vienna sausage.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> The answer is actually Vienna sausage.


Don't doubt the spam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Then spam it is!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spama-lama-ding-dong.


----------



## caychanh

Spam is for winners


----------



## Master slacker

lalalalalalalalalalalsa


----------



## caychanh

I heard spam burgers are good

Another TOP!


----------



## Master slacker

sadf


----------



## caychanh

Too late spammers


----------



## caychanh

Latest spam news:

Smartphone screens broken due to spamming texting.  PCs and keyboards are coming back


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@leggo PE I am here... for a few minutes.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Have become very busy and important since earning PE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

If only that were true.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Well, at least the important part.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Cold brewed coffee is the best coffee.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Busy is accurate.


----------



## caychanh

Break time


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Very behind on work as well as spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Husband has been traveling these past two weeks.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Have become very busy and important since earning PE.


@vhab49_PE You are very important!

That will be $10.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I am sole hab in charge of mini-habs.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

And mini-hab 2.0 is playing baseball this season, thus mama hab has been spending much time at ball field.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Shh, don't tell her I called her 2.0  Or, more don't tell 1.0 that he is the beta.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Shh, don't tell her I called her 2.0  Or, more don't tell 1.0 that he is the beta.


OMFG. This.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper said:


> OMFG. This.


Haha.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@vhab49_PE You are a patient one. When I was a kid Squaretaper Senior just sent me out with a bike and said to be home by dinner.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

At any rate, girl child ( which is how I normally refer to hab2.0) is a pretty good ball player, and he biggest hangup going into the season was that she was the only girl.  Who is better than 75% of the boys on her team, at least.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

She's not so upset about being the only girl any more.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper said:


> @vhab49_PE You are a patient one. When I was a kid Squaretaper Senior just sent me out with a bike and said to be home by dinner.


Ha. Patient.  Right.  Neither of my kids has any concept of time. I can tell them it will be time for dinner in 10 minutes and they'd still be late.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> At any rate, girl child ( which is how I normally refer to hab2.0) is a pretty good ball player, and he biggest hangup going into the season was that she was the only girl.  Who is better than 75% of the boys on her team, at least.


Lady Squaretaper had the same experience growing up. Lonely at the top, but formative.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

When I was girl childs age I cam home to an empty house and went out to play with my friends.  Now its not so legal for her to stay home alone.  I mean, I turned out fine.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Mostly fine anyway.

Oooh!  TOP!


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it quittin time yet?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ish.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

OK, back to doing some paid work.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> When I was girl childs age I cam home to an empty house and went out to play with my friends.  Now its not so legal for her to stay home alone.  I mean, I turned out fine.


My folks were immigrants, so I think they figured if you're not clever enough to survive on your own. You're not clever enough to survive, period.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

So now I spend my day on EB.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> OK, back to doing some paid work.


Same, hasta lasagna EBers.


----------



## Supe

Ble_PE said:


> Is it quittin time yet?


I don't know how I'm going to make it almost another 2 hours.


----------



## Ble_PE

I'll be out of here in about 105 minutes!


----------



## caychanh

interesting spam reading we have today


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I have 3.25 hours to go!


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Mostly fine anyway.
> 
> Oooh!  TOP!


Seeeee? It pays to spam!


----------



## leggo PE

I have oh, just, like five more hours to go.


----------



## leggo PE

And I'm getting volunteered to do things! Work things. Love that.


----------



## caychanh

Errands are over rated.  Nothing gets done if noone is willing to run errands.  Copying and scanning is are very valuable skills


----------



## caychanh

I'm not looking forward to the 5 o-clock traffic spams


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> To eat an ice cream twix bar, or not to eat an ice cream twix bar?  That is the question.


No question. It's not P90x approved. Permission denied.



vhab49_PE said:


> Husband has been traveling these past two weeks.


Who's babysitting the kids? :dunno:


----------



## Supe

Permission granted.  I ate it.  Now I'm eating pistachios.


----------



## Ble_PE

I could use a beer.


----------



## envirotex

Supe said:


> I don't know how I'm going to make it almost another 2 hours.


At least you're not in the central time zone...I have 2 hours and 42 minutes until the cell block opens up.


----------



## Supe

envirotex said:


> At least you're not in the central time zone...I have 2 hours and 42 minutes until the cell block opens up.


Fun fact - The Cell Block is also a seedy night club in Williamsport, PA that used to be a prison.


----------



## Ble_PE

That doesn't sound very fun...


----------



## Supe

Au contraire - some of my finest shenanigans took place in that establishment one All Hallows Eve...


----------



## knight1fox3

But do they have good wings? :dunno:


----------



## Ble_PE

Was it still a prison then?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> No question. It's not P90x approved. Permission denied.
> 
> Who's babysitting the kids? :dunno:


The public school system.  Also, cumulatively, they are 20 years old, so don't need watching.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

envirotex said:


> At least you're not in the central time zone...I have 2 hours and 42 minutes until the cell block opens up.


I am too in central.  And 2 hours to go!


----------



## Master slacker

dfsdaf


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting closer to quittin' time!


----------



## frazil

I quit early


----------



## Master slacker

sadfaskdlfj


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm about to.


----------



## frazil

Do it...everyone else is


----------



## Master slacker

unload


----------



## knight1fox3

vhab49_PE said:


> so don't need watching.


Famous last words...



frazil said:


> Do it...everyone else is


Can we forward any potential complaints to you?


----------



## Master slacker

sadasfd


----------



## knight1fox3

God bless you


----------



## Master slacker

asdfafg


----------



## Ble_PE

Good afternoon, good evening, and good night.


----------



## knight1fox3

Ble_PE said:


> Good afternoon, good evening, and good night.


----------



## caychanh

Another hour to go


----------



## caychanh

There no break in SPAM


----------



## caychanh

Internet junk mail = spam

I'm not so sure about that.

spam = fun trolling


----------



## TWJ PE

Not even going to reach 5K by the time results are released.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Hey, I'm trying.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

But not really.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

This time I have no skin in the game.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

If there was a post for every view, we would be cooking.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Alas, no such luck.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

TO be fair, I have looked but not posted.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

But I was not sure if the rules were in effect at that time.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

So I did not post for fear of the Ban Hammer.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Or losing a post from my post count.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

While I do enjoy spending time here in the spam space, it gets a little old conversing with myself.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

And like I said, I already got my green pass, and I spammed my heart out last time.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I don't feel the same desire for the noobs to get results this time.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Maybe they are already busy and important.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Speaking of busy and important, I have not seen @EhmayWuntee, P.E. in a while.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I like 3d scans.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

THey make my job easier.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sometimes.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

> How did I not realize I could fake quote?


I don't know vhab, how did you not know this?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I don't know vhab, how did you not know this?


I just didn't. My head is filled with other useless info I guess.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Anyway, I have to write a letter to my pen pal.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Like with a pen.  On paper.  It is a very strange thing to do.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Good grief these pages are long.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I will do a couple more.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

And then I will go do something productive.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Or something.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Or not.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Because I can.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Can't I?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Why not?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Because I said so.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Fun fact, my kids both have middle names that start with O, so I can call them my little O'Habs.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

And yes, I do overthink things sometimes.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Famous last words...


Well, they are going to burn the house down or push each other down the stairs if I am watching them or not.  Might as well not.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Spam!


Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Spam.


Spam?


----------



## leggo PE

Agreed, it's not much fun spamming by oneself. Unless you're in the mood to spam for pages and pages and pages.


----------



## leggo PE

Which admittedly, I've been lacking in too.


----------



## leggo PE

Because I'm not waiting on results, either.


----------



## leggo PE

So it's the job of the newbies!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Spam :rotflmao: Spam


----------



## leggo PE

Those who are waiting on results.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam your little hearts out!


----------



## leggo PE

It will significantly up your chances for a pass.


----------



## leggo PE

And not only that, but it will be a fun way to pass the time while you wait!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I have to keep it up because someday I will be waiting on results again.


----------



## leggo PE

@vhab49_PE, ugh, me too.


----------



## leggo PE

Thankfully not yet, though.


----------



## leggo PE

But seriously, where are all the S.E. exam spammers?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> @vhab49_PE, ugh, me too.


But lets not think about that right now, because WE can spam for fun, not results THIS cycle.


----------



## leggo PE

Are they too serious to spam or something?


----------



## leggo PE

That's a darned shame if so!


----------



## leggo PE

One should never be to serious to spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> But seriously, where are all the S.E. exam spammers?


Mentally broken and crying under a rock somewhere.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Mentally broken and crying under a rock somewhere.


At least that is where I will be when I get to that point.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> But lets not think about that right now, because WE can spam for fun, not results THIS cycle.


Oh yes, this spam is purely for fun! Not even to help pass the time in a wait that lasts for as long as it can until it's over.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> At least that is where I will be when I get to that point.


Me too.

EDIT: Topsies! Woohoo!  :bananalama:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Damn.  WTG!


----------



## leggo PE

So @vhab49_PE, what else is new? When's the husband getting back?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Late tomorrow.  Hopefully. Things are good.


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo PE said:


> But seriously, where are all the S.E. exam spammers?


Once you become an S.E., you relinquish any glimpse of having free time. Which unfortunately includes spamming time.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

We bought a new bed. Super stoked to get that.


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Once you become an S.E., you relinquish any glimpse of having free time. Which unfortunately includes spamming time.


But those who took the exam this past April aren't S.E.'s yet, so they have no reason not to spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Going for the old folk adjustable bed with a super comfy mattress.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Late tomorrow.  Hopefully. Things are good.


Good to hear! On all fronts.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> We bought a new bed. Super stoked to get that.


New mattress? Mind me asking where you are getting it from, if so?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> But those who took the exam this past April aren't S.E.'s yet, so they have no reason not to spam!


That's right, and every reason TO spam.


----------



## leggo PE

We're in the market for a new mattress. I get inundated with those online mattress companies, particularly Leesa and Casper.


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo PE said:


> But those who took the exam this past April aren't S.E.'s yet, so they have no reason not to spam!


Still no time. Making preparations for all the work that they will assume once granted their S.E. title.


----------



## leggo PE

I don't know which one is better, nor if there's another company out there that I should consider.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> New mattress? Mind me asking where you are getting it from, if so?


We bought it at Nebraska Furniture Mart during their shareholder days.  Its a Sealy Posturepedic Silverchill Hybrid Mattress.


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Still no time. Making preparations for all the work that they will assume once granted their S.E. title.


Poor excuse.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Its a Sealy Posturepedic Silverchill Hybrid Mattress.


That sounds super duper fancy!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Still no time. Making preparations for all the work that they will assume once granted their S.E. title.


Did they pay you to say that?


----------



## knight1fox3

vhab49_PE said:


> Did they pay you to say that?


Negative. But I know a handful of S.E.'s. Some barely have time to take lunch.


----------



## leggo PE

Our current mattress is a hand-me-down, but not exactly. We got it with the bedframe (that is now severely scratched, thanks to a certain he-Devil kitty cat) from a lady whose job it is/was to furnish show units in hotels.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> That sounds super duper fancy!


It's like laying on a cloud.  Except dry.  Now we just have to wait forever for them to deliver it.  They only come out our way once a month.  But hey, I'll take it, they gave us free shipping.


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Negative. But I know a handful of S.E.'s. Some barely have time to take lunch.


I work with a handful of S.E.'s, and they take lunch literally every day.


----------



## leggo PE

Free shipping for a mattress sounds like an excellent deal!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Our current mattress is a hand-me-down, but not exactly. We got it with the bedframe (that is now severely scratched, thanks to a certain he-Devil kitty cat) from a lady whose job it is/was to furnish show units in hotels.


We have a memory foam matteress currently, and it was neither expensive no high quality, and there are well defined divots in it now.


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo PE said:


> I work with a handful of S.E.'s, and they take lunch literally every day.


Barely.... :thumbs:


----------



## leggo PE

Ours doesn't have divots, but it's also definitely not memory foam. I don't actually know what our current mattress is.

EDIT: Wheeee, topsies againsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> I work with a handful of S.E.'s, and they take lunch literally every day.


I work with a handful also, and they range all over the place.  One takes a lunch every day, one works every waking hour.  I think it is less the SE than the mentality of the person, myself.


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Barely.... :thumbs:


Barely?


----------



## leggo PE

Bearly?


----------



## leggo PE




----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I work with a handful also, and they range all over the place.  One takes a lunch every day, one works every waking hour.  I think it is less the SE than the mentality of the person, myself.


Agreed.

I also work for a more casual company. It's quite nice!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Free shipping for a mattress sounds like an excellent deal!


It is actually the mattress, two bases (cause we are getting a king size) and two chairs for our living room.


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo PE said:


> Barely?


I said they barely had time. Not that they didn't take lunch at all. :thumbs:


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> It is actually the mattress, two bases (cause we are getting a king size) and two chairs for our living room.


That sounds like an upgrade!


----------



## leggo PE

King sizes beds are huuuge. California king sized beds might as well be an entire continent.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> That sounds like an upgrade!


It is.  ALLLLL the real estate.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> King sizes beds are huuuge. California king sized beds might as well be an entire continent.


Now the kid can crawl in bed and have her own square footage.  Instead of being all up in my business.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> It is.  ALLLLL the real estate.


Nice! We don't really have room for a king right now. Well, I suppose we could have one if we really wanted one, but no need at the moment. Just a new queen would do.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ALthough I am hopefully that will stop soonish.  She is 9 already.


----------



## leggo PE

I did just upgrade our bedding, however. New sheets, shams, quilt, and blanket! I'm in love.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Nice! We don't really have room for a king right now. Well, I suppose we could have one if we really wanted one, but no need at the moment. Just a new queen would do.


Our room in our new house is abnormally long, so I think the king will work well.


----------



## leggo PE

It's almost my afternoon snack time.


----------



## knight1fox3

Ya, no kids and no pets allowed in the bed. The rule was enforced early on. :thumbs:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> I did just upgrade our bedding, however. New sheets, shams, quilt, and blanket! I'm in love.


I bought a whole bunch of king sheets on black friday... just in case.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Our room in our new house is abnormally long, so I think the king will work well.


Did you move recently? I'm sorry, I'm not up on all of the news, apparently.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Ya, no kids and no pets allowed in the bed. The rule was enforced early on. :thumbs:


Sometimes I don't notice till she's been there a while.


----------



## knight1fox3

vhab49_PE said:


> Sometimes I don't notice till she's been there a while.


That's creepy...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Did you move recently? I'm sorry, I'm not up on all of the news, apparently.


Uh, no.  We've been there about a year and a half.  So new to us, but I've lived there most of the time since I've been on EB.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Sometimes I don't notice till she's been there a while.


Pretty soon you'll never notice!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> That's creepy...


Its creepy when she stands at the side of the bed and stares at you while you sleep.  Thankfully she outgrew that a long time ago.


----------



## knight1fox3

vhab49_PE said:


> Its creepy when she stands at the side of the bed and stares at you while you sleep.  Thankfully she outgrew that a long time ago.









EDIT: And a ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> EDIT: And a ToP! :bananalama:


That.  Exactly.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

My son came downstairs one night and told me there was a hole in the roof.  Which freaked me out until I realized he was asleep still.  Then I just told him to go back to bed we'd fix it in the morning.


----------



## leggo PE

It's been decided, the cheddar bunnies are staying at work.


----------



## leggo PE

Dang, I just realized I have to go somewhere completely out of my way tomorrow after work, to pick up a bib for a fitness event I'm doing this weekend.


----------



## leggo PE

Tomorrow is also Bike to Work Day...


----------



## leggo PE

Hmm, maybe not a bad idea to NOT bike tomorrow, to avoid all the idiots who have no idea how to bike in this city suddenly putting themselves on a bicycle to try to get to and from work.


----------



## leggo PE

And now I'm all alone.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

What bike are you riding @leggo PE?


----------



## leggo PE

Oh my gosh, I'm not alone!


----------



## leggo PE

Hi, @squaretaper!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

View attachment 11176


----------



## leggo PE

I ride a Raleigh Grand Sport. Nothing to fancy, but it is my baby. I love it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I just installed the awesomest, bestest tires. Schwalbe Marathon Plus 700x35c. They're amazing.


----------



## leggo PE

I'm all about the drop bars and clipless pedals!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Good choice!


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> I just installed the awesomest, bestest tires. Schwalbe Marathon Plus 700x35c. They're amazing.


I just got Marathons on my bike last week! I only was able to fit 32's though. But they're awesome!


----------



## leggo PE

What do you ride, @squaretaper?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Remember this stupid fad? Teeny tiny bars.View attachment 11177


----------



## txjennah PE

Can someone tell this noob what ToP means?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I have a Surly Pacer in "Disco Tomato Red." It's thparkly.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I think it's when your latest post is the top of the next page?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> I just got Marathons on my bike last week! I only was able to fit 32's though. But they're awesome!


Actually, my rear is 32, but the front is 38! I have a Cetma rack in front. It's amazeballs.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam.

Edit: Yay! Top?


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah said:


> Can someone tell this noob what ToP means?






squaretaper said:


> I think it's when your latest post is the top of the next page?


Yes! Just a fancy way to right top.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> I have a Surly Pacer in "Disco Tomato Red." It's thparkly.


Nice! I think my fiance was considering a similar bike (the color was at least similar, I don't remember if it was that exact one). As mentioned elsewhere on this site, he went with a SOMA Pescadero.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I *think* top also means somthing else in San Francisco.


----------



## leggo PE

@squaretaper, I don't know what to think about you fudgey-ing my post where I said what kind of bike I have.


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> Yes! Just a fancy way to right top.


oh LMAO thanks.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Nice! I think my fiance was considering a similar bike (the color was at least similar, I don't remember if it was that exact one). As mentioned elsewhere on this site, he went with a SOMA Pescadero.


Ohhh yeahhhh, we discussed this. " _Memories_ Light the _corners of my mind_ Misty watercolor _memories_ Of the way we were..."


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> @squaretaper, I don't know what to think about you fudgey-ing my post where I said what kind of bike I have.


I just think the Fudgey face is hilarious!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Is Fudgey bad?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> fudgey-ing my post


Hoo boy...I think "fudgey-ing my post," still also means something different in San Francisco.


----------



## leggo PE

I suppose fudgey means something different to everyone, but I always took it to mean slight distaste or disagreement with what has been said.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Oh boy, I'm gonna pay for that one.


----------



## leggo PE

Oh, just found out a project deliverable deadline that was supposed to be May 15th will be extended! We'll find out the new deadline tomorrow.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fixt! Truce? :rotflmao: :rotflmao:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Oh, just found out a project deliverable deadline that was supposed to be May 15th will be extended! We'll find out the new deadline tomorrow.


Woo! More time for spam.


----------



## leggo PE

I wonder what I should make next with my sourdough starter. I already have plans to bake more bread this weekend, but what else?


----------



## leggo PE

Maybe sourdough brownies?


----------



## leggo PE

Sourdough bagels?


----------



## leggo PE

I think I need to remake the bomb sourdough banana bread I made a few weeks ago. That was SO good.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> I wonder what I should make next with my sourdough starter. I already have plans to bake more bread this weekend, but what else?


Did you buy direct from King Arthur? How is it packaged? What is the starter, exactly?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Sourdough bagels?


This sounds bomb. Also, I'm super hungry. It's the 3pm slump.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> Did you buy direct from King Arthur? How is it packaged? What is the starter, exactly?


Yes, I did buy directly from them. It comes in a little screw top plastic jar (it's very small), and comes in liquid form (vs. dried like you will find elsewhere). The starter is simply water and flour! You can build it yourself (there are lots of guides available online), but generally, the more mature a starter is, the healthier and more interesting flavor it can provide. I definitely took the easy route in getting KAF's starter. They've had theirs going for a very long time, and I was able to use it for my first bakes within a week, I think.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Yes, I did buy directly from them. It comes in a little screw top plastic jar (it's very small), and comes in liquid form (vs. dried like you will find elsewhere). The starter is simply water and flour! You can build it yourself (there are lots of guides available online), but generally, the more mature a starter is, the healthier and more interesting flavor it can provide. I definitely took the easy route in getting KAF's starter. They've had theirs going for a very long time, and I was able to use it for my first bakes within a week, I think.


@leggo PE You would do so well on the frontier.


----------



## leggo PE

@squaretaper, just give me a dutch oven and a fire!


----------



## leggo PE

None of this crazy Instant Pot mania, that I will soon find myself experimenting with.


----------



## leggo PE

La di da.

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

I think our central timezone friends have left us.


----------



## leggo PE

And I think I might try this loaf this weekend:

https://www.theperfectloaf.com/fifty-fifty-whole-wheat-sourdough-bread/


----------



## Violator

central time zone sucks


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> crazy Instant Pot mania


This is a great band name. @leggo PE is on fire today.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> I think our central timezone friends have left us.


So ronery...


----------



## P-E

leggo PE said:


> @squaretaper, just give me a dutch oven and a fire!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> @squaretaper, just give me a dutch oven and a fire!


I'm thinking of getting an enameled cast iron dutch oven. Worth it?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Le Creuset is the big name, but I like Lodge's pricing better...


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> I'm thinking of getting an enameled cast iron dutch oven. Worth it?


I think so. I have a Staub and love it. It's what I have been using to bake my bread, and I also make awesome soups in it. I haven't yet used it for much else, but I could do some sort of roast in it too, I'm sure.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> I think so. I have a Staub and love it. It's what I have been using to bake my bread, and I also make awesome soups in it. I haven't yet used it for much else, but I could do some sort of roast in it too, I'm sure.


$$$ Are you made of money???


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> $$$ Are you made of money???


I got it as a present! Haha.


----------



## leggo PE

I'd say Lodge is fine! Our cast iron pan is Lodge, and I love that danged thing to bits.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'm definitely making a cast iron pizza tonight. The dough lasts for a week in the fridge and holds its shape better with time.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I got the Victorinox Fibrox chef's knife recently. It's awesome, I tossed my old knives (from college!).


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Moving up in the world.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> And I think I might try this loaf this weekend:
> 
> https://www.theperfectloaf.com/fifty-fifty-whole-wheat-sourdough-bread/


I will try, too.


----------



## leggo PE

I still have my same knife block set that I bought when I was in college. Thankfully, I wasn't an idiot and bought myself a halfway decent set of knives. No need to replace them at the moment.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I basically do whatever America's Test Kitchen tells me to do.


----------



## leggo PE

Looking at the recipe again, I might make the banana bread tonight!


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> I basically do whatever America's Test Kitchen tells me to do.


Can't go wrong there!


----------



## leggo PE

The Lodge 6 quart dutch oven looks very pretty! I'd get that if I didn't already have the Staub.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Looking at the recipe again, I might make the banana bread tonight!


Do you use real vanilla? I used it for ice cream once. It was freaking awesome.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> The Lodge 6 quart dutch oven looks very pretty! I'd get that if I didn't already have the Staub.


Look lady, I just want to fry ALL THE THINGS.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Oh boy, my beer ingredients just shipped! Hellooo bourbon barrel porter!


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> Do you use real vanilla? I used it for ice cream once. It was freaking awesome.


What do you mean when you say real vanilla? I'm guessing I didn't, as the recipe I use calls for vanilla extra.

Hey, now that I think of it, I believe I have some bourbon maple syrup in the cabinet that needs to be used.

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> Oh boy, my beer ingredients just shipped! Hellooo bourbon barrel porter!


Um, yum. That sounds delicious!


----------



## envirotex

vhab49_PE said:


> I am too in central.  And 2 hours to go!


Stayed past, dammit.


----------



## envirotex

I guess that means I can leave early tomorrow...


----------



## envirotex

5985


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> What do you mean when you say real vanilla? I'm guessing I didn't, as the recipe I use calls for vanilla extra.
> 
> Hey, now that I think of it, I believe I have some bourbon maple syrup in the cabinet that needs to be used.
> 
> EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


You buy the vanilla bean and you scrape the inside into your food item.


----------



## envirotex

5986


----------



## envirotex

5987


----------



## envirotex

5988


----------



## envirotex

5989


----------



## envirotex

5990


----------



## envirotex

5991


----------



## envirotex

5992


----------



## envirotex

5993


----------



## envirotex

5994


----------



## envirotex

5995


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Um, yum. That sounds delicious!


Do you brew, also?

I might try kombucha next, kinda scared. I only know beer. Can't be that different...


----------



## envirotex

5996


----------



## envirotex

5997


----------



## envirotex

5998


----------



## envirotex

5999


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> You buy the vanilla bean and you scrape the inside into your food item.


Ah yes, that. I do have some vanilla beans I could use.


----------



## envirotex

6000


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I can make 15 gallons at a time, but really that's 3x5gal. So I typically have 3 things going at once. Took a long hiatus when I was studying.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> Do you brew, also?
> 
> I might try kombucha next, kinda scared. I only know beer. Can't be that different...


Nope, no brewing here. I mainly bake and cook. Though have been considering starting to pickle. That's one thing that I think is very hard to mess up!


----------



## leggo PE

Um, post?

EDIT: Yay, topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Nope, no brewing here. I mainly bake and cook. Though have been considering starting to pickle. That's one thing that I think is very hard to mess up!


Truf.


----------



## leggo PE

envirotex said:


> 6000


Nicely done!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Um, post?
> 
> EDIT: Yay, topsies!  :bananalama:


HOW???


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> HOW???


That was luck. But there is a way to see what post number we're at in this thread....


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I love my Lodge cast iron. I love the Lodge carbon steel pan even more as a daily driver.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I...can't seem to figure it out. Other than looking at the forum index.


----------



## leggo PE

Might that be the way, then?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Now I want banana bread, a ton of butter, and some hot coffee.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Lady Squaretaper and I recently signed up to foster doggos and kittehs at the animal shelter. Picking up our first foster tonight. Poor thing was neglected and dumped.


----------



## leggo PE

Aww, poor thing! Is it a dog or a cat?


----------



## Violator

7


----------



## Violator

padding


----------



## Violator

post count


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming is an excellent way to pad the post count!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Aww, poor thing! Is it a dog or a cat?


It's a girl doggo. We have our own resident doggo, two cats, and four guinea pigs. But we have a separate room to quarantine (shelter rules) the foster doggo.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Unfortunately, the shelter is overflowing.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> It's a girl doggo. We have our own resident doggo, two cats, and four guinea pigs. But we have a separate room to quarantine (shelter rules) the foster doggo.


That's a lot of pets! But probably good for the fostered pet, if they're going to ever be socialized... How long does the quarantine have to last?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> That's a lot of pets! But probably good for the fostered pet, if they're going to ever be socialized... How long does the quarantine have to last?


It's just ten days and really it's to protect the resident critters. That's about enough time for the incubation period for the main communicable diseases to present themselves.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@leggo PE So when does this Bluetooth wonder cooker arrive?


----------



## leggo PE

I saw a person biking home the other day who had their parakeet in a cage attached to a rack on the back of their bike! I thought that was pretty nuts.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Kinda curious...


----------



## Violator

SJP


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> I saw a person biking home the other day who had their parakeet in a cage attached to a rack on the back of their bike! I thought that was pretty nuts.


Only in California.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> @leggo PE So when does this Bluetooth wonder cooker arrive?


The one I ordered doesn't have bluetooth. But supposedly Friday.


----------



## leggo PE

I'm also always impressed by the cats (or, like I saw the other day, chihuahua) who will perch on their owners shoulders while they bike around. I've seen that on both sides of the country.

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:

You people need to pay more attention to post counts!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> The one I ordered doesn't have bluetooth. But supposedly Friday.


Neat!


----------



## leggo PE

I might not actually get to use it until next week though. I plan to bike to work on Friday, and there's little way for me to get that home on my bike! It's gonna be too big and bulky.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> I might not actually get to use it until next week though. I plan to bike to work on Friday, and there's little way for me to get that home on my bike! It's gonna be too big and bulky.


The answer is easy. Just carry it on your shoulders.


----------



## csb

I used to spam the crap out of these.


----------



## leggo PE

We'll see about that.


----------



## leggo PE

csb said:


> I used to spam the crap out of these.


Precisely why I called for your help.


----------



## leggo PE

There are NO RULES RIGHT NOW, PEOPLE!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'd better get back to work. Y'all need Jesus.


----------



## leggo PE

Work work work.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Well....maybe just one more.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost quittin' time!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Hasta lasagna!


----------



## P-E

Beer time


----------



## P-E

Celtics blew a nice lead


----------



## P-E

Losing now


----------



## P-E

Sox just blew the lead too.  Ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

ugh


----------



## P-E

double ugh


----------



## P-E

double ugh


----------



## P-E

double ugh


----------



## P-E

double ugh


----------



## P-E

double ugh


----------



## P-E

double ugh


----------



## P-E

double ugh


----------



## P-E

double ugh


----------



## P-E

double ugh


----------



## P-E

double ugh


----------



## P-E

double ugh


----------



## P-E

double ugh


----------



## P-E

double ugh


----------



## P-E

double ugh


----------



## P-E

double ugh


----------



## P-E

double ugh


----------



## P-E

double ugh


----------



## P-E

double ugh


----------



## P-E

double ugh


----------



## P-E

double ugh


----------



## P-E

double ugh


----------



## P-E

double ugh


----------



## P-E

double ugh


----------



## P-E

double ugh


----------



## P-E

double ugh


----------



## P-E

need to do some work


----------



## P-E

i think i'll have a beer instead


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

@vhab49_PE I am still around, sort of... 

Too busy and unmotivated to spam, plus the one getting shut down just before the end last time rubbed me the wrong way.

On a positive note, my birthday is coming up on the 19th so I keep getting all these emails from restaurants I signed up for that have specials and free food for me the next few weeks!


----------



## P-E

beer here


----------



## P-E

ehmay is back


----------



## P-E

beer here


----------



## P-E

beer here


----------



## P-E

beer here


----------



## P-E

beer here


----------



## P-E

beer here


----------



## P-E

beer here


----------



## P-E

beer here


----------



## P-E

beer here


----------



## P-E

beer here


----------



## P-E

beer here


----------



## P-E

beer here


----------



## P-E

beer here


----------



## P-E

beer here


----------



## P-E

beer here


----------



## P-E

beer here


----------



## P-E

beer here


----------



## P-E

beer here


----------



## P-E

beer here


----------



## P-E

beer here


----------



## P-E

beer here

ToP :40oz: :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

hope for Cs


----------



## P-E

not so much for sox


----------



## P-E

beer break


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

10 sec left


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: 4 sec left

ToP


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

page 200 by tomorrow?


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

2 sec left


----------



## P-E

1 point game


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

C's win!


----------



## P-E

cs:


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

few more pages


----------



## P-E

few more pages


----------



## P-E

few more pages


----------



## P-E

few more pages


----------



## P-E

few more pages


----------



## P-E

few more pages


----------



## P-E

few more pages


----------



## P-E

few more pages


----------



## P-E

few more pages


----------



## P-E

few more pages


----------



## P-E

few more pages


----------



## P-E

few more pages


----------



## P-E

few more pages


----------



## P-E

few more pages


----------



## P-E

few more pages


----------



## P-E

few more pages


----------



## P-E

few more pages


----------



## P-E

few more pages


----------



## P-E

few more pages


----------



## P-E

few more pages


----------



## P-E

few more pages


----------



## P-E

few more pages


----------



## P-E

few more pages


----------



## P-E

few more pages


----------



## P-E

few more pages


----------



## P-E

one more


----------



## P-E

one more


----------



## P-E

one more


----------



## P-E

one more


----------



## P-E

one more


----------



## P-E

one more


----------



## P-E

one more


----------



## P-E

one more


----------



## P-E

one more


----------



## P-E

one more


----------



## P-E

one more


----------



## P-E

one more


----------



## P-E

one more


----------



## P-E

one more


----------



## P-E

one more


----------



## P-E

one more


----------



## P-E

one more


----------



## P-E

one more


----------



## P-E

one more


----------



## P-E

one more


----------



## P-E

one more


----------



## P-E

one more


----------



## P-E

one more


----------



## P-E

one more


----------



## P-E

one more


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper said:


> Lady Squaretaper and I recently signed up to foster doggos and kittehs at the animal shelter. Picking up our first foster tonight. Poor thing was neglected and dumped.


We foster kittens.  Its a lot of fun but so hard to send them back to the shelter.  But I can't keep them all!


----------



## Violator

Dead on the night shift here eh


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'



P-E said:


> Wood


----------



## P-E

Foggy morning here


----------



## P-E

Or was that from the beer


----------



## Ble_PE

Yes


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Sushi(t) Watch:  Day oo +1:  Still There.  It is getty pretty nasty


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## Voomie

Has the sushi started growing a beard?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Supe

Ble_PE said:


> Post.


Toasties


----------



## Ble_PE

Word to ya mutha.


----------



## caychanh

spam sushi, yuck


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Morning from the midwest!  Donuts today since one of our peoples are leaving us.


----------



## Supe

Sweet.  What car were you driving?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Just checked, mine still says PASS!


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Posted in wrong thread.  Oops.  At any rate, it does still say pass.  Just updating my NCEES record.


----------



## knight1fox3

How is it not Friday yet?! :dunno:



vhab49_PE said:


> Morning from the midwest!  Donuts *Veggie tray *today since one of our peoples are leaving us.


Fixt. :thumbs:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> How is it not Friday yet?! :dunno:
> 
> Fixt. :thumbs:


I don't know how it's not Friday. I was very sure when I left the house this morning it was. The fact that its not Friday has kind of been screwing up my whole week.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Still quiet in here.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Morning meeting was cancelled.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I don't like writing about what I do at work.


----------



## txjennah PE

Good morning!  Also very quiet in at work.  Here's to hoping that this doesn't feel like another Monday.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah said:


> Good morning!  Also very quiet in at work.  Here's to hoping that this doesn't feel like another Monday.


I am done with Monday. I had 3 this week, does that mean I can skip next week's?


----------



## knight1fox3

vhab49_PE said:


> I don't like writing about what I do at work.


Which means you're not really working. Wait....dammit. Then neither am I.  SPAM ON!


----------



## Ble_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> How is it not Friday yet?! :dunno:


Seriously.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Which means you're not really working. Wait....dammit. Then neither am I.  SPAM ON!


No, I was "working"... on my record.   Boring.  Rather just do work, not tell people what I did.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Now I am off to work... on my work.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

And maybe eat some yogurt.


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I am done with Monday. I had 3 this week, does that mean I can skip next week's?


I hear you! Same here.  Earned my money this week.


----------



## knight1fox3

txjennah said:


> Earned my money this week.


Good! First round is on you then.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Good! First round is on you then.


I'm in! *glug glug*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Guten Morgen alle zusammen!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Bonjour à tous!


----------



## ME_VT_PE

i want my results and I want them now


----------



## knight1fox3

squaretaper said:


> I'm in! *glug glug*


Also note, EB.com has a "drunk tank" thread. There's really only one rule for that one. Post while either slightly or fully inebriated but no backspace allowed during posting. Usually makes for some fairly entertaining posts the following day. :thumbs:


----------



## knight1fox3

ME_VT said:


> i want my results and I want them now


Then post/spam you shall! :thumbs:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Also note, EB.com has a "drunk tank" thread. There's really only one rule for that one. Post while either slightly or fully inebriated but no backspace allowed during posting. Usually makes for some fairly entertaining posts the following day. :thumbs:


Cool! I love it. Challenge accepted!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Then post/spam you shall! :thumbs:


I came here for the thoughtful discussion.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I stayed for the depraved spamming.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, PE scores.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Bunch of crafty mofos here.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper said:


> Bunch of crafty mofos here.


Who you calling mofos, mofo?


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tsop


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Who you calling mofos, mofo?


I meant to say...mofo-letta? Mmm...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam.

Edit: Yay! ToP!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper said:


> Also, PE scores.


Those can't be found here.  Only at texas state board.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I wish all we needed to get licensed was a good head shot.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, can I borrow someone's head shots.


----------



## ME_VT_PE

squaretaper said:


> Also, can I borrow someone's head shots.


you can borrow mine


----------



## Master slacker

TOST


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TORT


----------



## ME_VT_PE

FAAHHHKKKKK


----------



## ME_VT_PE

GIVE ME MY SCORE NCEES!!!!!!


----------



## P-E

Lunch


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SORT


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SORE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TORE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TARE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

CARE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RARE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RATE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RATS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

CATS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

COTS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ROTS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOTS


----------



## ME_VT_PE

I dont even get lunch today. We have sales reps here to try and win us over....and didn't bring lunch....


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOTE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ME_VT said:


> I dont even get lunch today. We have sales reps here to try and win us over....and didn't bring lunch....


Bad, bad bizdev.


----------



## ME_VT_PE

squaretaper said:


> Bad, bad bizdev.


we had some reps from Maine last week. They caught lobster that morning and drove it here. Thats how you do business...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ROTE


----------



## txjennah PE

ME_VT said:


> I dont even get lunch today. We have sales reps here to try and win us over....and didn't bring lunch....


Wait, you have sales rep but they didn't cover lunch?  Not cool.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MOTE


----------



## txjennah PE

At my company, anything that's a "brown bag lunch" has historically low attendance.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper said:


> Also, can I borrow someone's head shots.


Mine is fantastic.


----------



## ME_VT_PE

txjennah said:


> Wait, you have sales rep but they didn't cover lunch?  Not cool.


I dont think so. I haven't made it down to the conference room yet. Normally its stated in the meeting/outlook event that they have food. IMA BE PISSEDD


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ME_VT said:


> I dont even get lunch today. We have sales reps here to try and win us over....and didn't bring lunch....


SO.. why would you go?  Sorry, I can research my own products to spec, but if you want me to use my time to learn about your product when I DON'T have a current need to spec it, there oughta be some food, or something.



txjennah said:


> Wait, you have sales rep but they didn't cover lunch?  Not cool.


Not cool at all, bruh.


----------



## SacMe24

At my previous job, whenever I asked peers to give up their lunch hour to meet with a vendor for a "show and tell", I made sure they were offered lunch...attendance was always good....


----------



## txjennah PE

ME_VT said:


> I dont think so. I haven't made it down to the conference room yet. Normally its stated in the meeting/outlook event that they have food. IMA BE PISSEDD


Maaaan food should be the bare minimum if they want your business.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah said:


> Maaaan food should be the bare minimum if they want your business.


Funny thing for us is, especially for specialty instrumentation or VFDs, they _already have_ my business. I'll take a free lunch though.


----------



## leggo PE

Catching up on spam. G'morning, spammers.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Catching up on spam. G'morning, spammers.


View attachment 11182


----------



## leggo PE

@P-E that was a crazy game last night. Congrats to the Celtics though! Would love to see a Warriors-Celtics final, but I don't consider the chances high.


----------



## ruggercsc

Voomie said:


> Has the sushi started growing a beard?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


If I answer that I will have to pay HR a visit.


----------



## ruggercsc

I do like my sushi "clean shaven".


----------



## P-E

leggo PE said:


> @P-E that was a crazy game last night. Congrats to the Celtics though! Would love to see a Warriors-Celtics final, but I don't consider the chances high.


They might be able to beat Cleveland


----------



## txjennah PE

Who's been posting about the sushi in the work fridge?  Is it still there?


----------



## ruggercsc

txjennah said:


> Who's been posting about the sushi in the work fridge?  Is it still there?


Yes.  It is still there.  Yummy.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ruggercsc said:


> Yes.  It is still there.  Yummy.


Uh...that's rough.


----------



## txjennah PE

ruggercsc said:


> Yes.  It is still there.  Yummy.


Oh god  uke: :laugh:


----------



## matt267 PE

Where the hell is that dancing bird thing?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where the hell is that dancing bird thing?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where the hell is that dancing bird thing?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where the hell is that dancing bird thing?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where the hell is that dancing bird thing? 

TOP :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Where the hell is that dancing bird thing?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where the hell is that dancing bird thing?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where the hell is that dancing bird thing?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where the hell is that dancing bird thing?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where the hell is that dancing bird thing?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where the hell is that dancing bird thing?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where the hell is that dancing bird thing?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where the hell is that dancing bird thing?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where the hell is that dancing bird thing?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where the hell is that dancing bird thing?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where the hell is that dancing bird thing?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where the hell is that dancing bird thing?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where the hell is that dancing bird thing?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where the hell is that dancing bird thing?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where the hell is that dancing bird thing?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where the hell is that dancing bird thing?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where the hell is that dancing bird thing?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where the hell is that dancing bird thing?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where the hell is that dancing bird thing?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where the hell is that dancing bird thing?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where the hell is that dancing bird thing?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where the hell is that dancing bird thing?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where the hell is that dancing bird thing?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where the hell is that dancing bird thing?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where the hell is that dancing bird thing? 

Top :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

P-E said:


> They might be able to beat Cleveland


Yeah, I just don't know if the Warriors are going to beat the Rockets. I think either series is kind of 50-50.


----------



## leggo PE

View attachment 9471


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo PE said:


> View attachment 9471


Here birdie birdie birdie birdie....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> View attachment 9471


Birdie I have missed you so!


----------



## Master slacker

asldkjfidfio


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Gotta go run a conference call.


----------



## Ble_PE

After lunch post.


----------



## leggo PE

Way before lunch post.


----------



## caychanh

so hungry for spam


----------



## caychanh

This thread is finally ramping up a bit.  Who knows we might hit 15k by Friday

June 1st


----------



## caychanh

Potbellys sandwich would be great right now.

Hit submit order


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Has the thread not reached 4k yet? You guys really don't want you results anytime soon.


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Has the thread not reached 4k yet? You guys really don't want you results anytime soon.


If there is only one thing that is clear, it is this.


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## SacMe24

I sense a disturbance in the force...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Elevenses post.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Elevenses post.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Elevenses post.


----------



## knight1fox3

squaretaper said:


> Funny thing for us is, especially for specialty instrumentation or VFDs, they _already have_ my business.


Like AB PowerFlex? 



SacMe24 said:


> I sense a disturbance in the force...


Don't give in to your hate about not receiving results. That leads to the dark side...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Like AB PowerFlex?
> 
> Don't give in to your hate about not receiving results. That leads to the dark side...


Sometimes! Lift stations, sludge, and sewage definitely do!


----------



## Ble_PE

Work, work, work.


----------



## vee043324

anxiety is high today.


----------



## vee043324

i've actually been so stressed that i've been working way too efficiently at work and now i'm literally out of stuff to do


----------



## vee043324

also i've been working out every night so please don't tell me to do that.


----------



## vee043324

OKAY ACTUALLY i need advice (see next post)


----------



## vee043324

I need to get a gift for the now Past-President of ASCE from my local section as a thank you. what should i get him?? he's an aviation engineer if that makes a difference.


----------



## knight1fox3

vee043324 said:


> I need to get a gift for the now Past-President of ASCE from my local section as a thank you. what should i get him?? he's an aviation engineer if that makes a difference.


The standard EB.com response here is "hookers and blow". You're welcome. :thumbs:


----------



## vee043324

I got him a beer koozy (sp?) and am going to write him a note thanking him for his work and saying he deserves a drink


----------



## vee043324

but i feel like he needs more than a koozy.


----------



## vee043324

he's also a good friend of mine so I want the gift to be good. 

also he's married so hookers and blow may not be best but A+ advice @knight1fox3 :laugh:


----------



## vee043324

what have you all gotten as gifts for like, bosses or coworkers? those kind of suggestions are basically what i need here.


----------



## vee043324

something more personal than a giftcard though.


----------



## vee043324

(BTW look at me, I'm spamming!!!!)


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## Supe

Toasties


----------



## txjennah PE

vee043324 said:


> also i've been working out every night so please don't tell me to do that.


Are you into crafting at all? Crochet or knitting? Honestly that's helped my anxiety a ton (besides exercise).

Edit: GRAMMAR.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vee043324 said:


> i've actually been so stressed that i've been working way too efficiently at work and now i'm literally out of stuff to do


How does that work?  Any good at structural design?  I need halp.


----------



## Ble_PE

txjennah said:


> Are you into crafting at all? Crochet or knitting? Honestly that's help my anxiety a ton (besides exercise).


Alcohol helps mine.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vee043324 said:


> I need to get a gift for the now Past-President of ASCE from my local section as a thank you. what should i get him?? he's an aviation engineer if that makes a difference.


when I was on the SWE board, we were given a stained glass suncatcher.  Probably not what you are looking for.    How about something locally made.  Not sure what that would look like where you are.  Also, do you have a budget?


----------



## Violator

Lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> The standard EB.com response here is "hookers and blow". You're welcome. :thumbs:


Don't forget the bacon.


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers


----------



## NJmike PE

bacon


----------



## NJmike PE

blow


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 PE said:


> Don't forget the bacon.


Indeed. Can't forget the turkey bacon. Thanks matt!


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it quittin' time yet?


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> bacon


turkey


----------



## Ble_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Indeed. Can't forget the turkey bacon. Thanks matt!


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> turkey


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


> Is it quittin' time yet?


beer o'clock

EDIT:  annnnnnnnd ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Ble_PE

Oh good Lord...


----------



## txjennah PE

NJmike PE said:


>


I scrolled down very quickly.


----------



## NJmike PE

why? that' is safe for work, kinda...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah said:


> I scrolled down very quickly.


As did I.

God, It burns.  It BUUUUUUUUURRRRRRNS MY EYES!


----------



## Ble_PE

txjennah said:


> I scrolled down very quickly.


But yet you quoted the post...


----------



## vee043324

vhab49_PE said:


> How does that work?  Any good at structural design?  I need halp.


no sorry i work for the government now and do very little engineering work


----------



## vee043324

txjennah said:


> Are you into crafting at all? Crochet or knitting? Honestly that's helped my anxiety a ton (besides exercise).
> 
> Edit: GRAMMAR.


the closest to that that I've come is coloring.. i have an adult coloring book and a huge set of colored pencils.. i think i'm going to force myself to do that tonight.


----------



## txjennah PE

Ble_PE said:


> But yet you quoted the post...


I know!  I immediately regretted that decision but forged ahead.


----------



## knight1fox3

vee043324 said:


> no sorry i work for the government now and do very little engineering work


Just like @matt267 PE! J/k.....sort of.


----------



## NJmike PE

txjennah said:


> I know!  I immediately regretted that decision but forged ahead.


many things in life work this way. also, they include alcohol


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Just like @matt267 PE! J/k.....not really.


fixt


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vee043324 said:


> the closest to that that I've come is coloring.. i have an adult coloring book and a huge set of colored pencils.. i think i'm going to force myself to do that tonight.


I suggested adult coloring books for something at work once... and people thought I meant... erm, ADULT coloring books.


----------



## NJmike PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I suggested adult coloring books for something at work once... and people thought I meant... erm, ADULT coloring books.


again, nothing wrong there either


----------



## txjennah PE

vee043324 said:


> no sorry i work for the government now and do very little engineering work


I do very little engineering work too.  

And so I don't spam you with replies, coloring books are fun! I bought a pouch this weekend to hold all my colored pencils.  It says "Embrace your inner unicorn."


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I suggested adult coloring books for something at work once... and people thought I meant... erm, ADULT coloring books.


Ahahah. I'm sure they exist somewhere.


----------



## NJmike PE

txjennah said:


> I do very little engineering work too.
> 
> And so I don't spam you with replies, coloring books are fun! I bought a pouch this weekend to hold all my colored pencils.  It says "Embrace your inner unicorn."


you're enviro, of course there's no REAL engineering work...


----------



## vee043324

vhab49_PE said:


> I suggested adult coloring books for something at work once... and people thought I meant... erm, ADULT coloring books.


that thought crossed my mind as I was typing it and I was just like whelp hope everyone knows what I really mean here


----------



## vee043324

NJmike PE said:


> you're enviro, of course there's no REAL engineering work...


how kind. you're sweeping me off my feet.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah said:


> Ahahah. I'm sure they exist somewhere.


I am sure they do... not really what I was suggesting for an office activity though.


----------



## leggo PE

Time to move onto the next page.


----------



## leggo PE

Time to move onto the next page.


----------



## leggo PE

Time to move onto the next page.


----------



## leggo PE

Time to move onto the next page.

EDIT: That didn't take long. Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

Only 300 more posts to 4k.


----------



## txjennah PE

NJmike PE said:


> you're enviro, of course there's no REAL engineering work...


----------



## NJmike PE

vee043324 said:


> how kind. you're sweeping me off my feet.


now now, only kidding. someone has to save the bog turtles and indiana bats


----------



## Ble_PE

Say what?


----------



## Ble_PE

Say what?


----------



## Ble_PE

Say what?


----------



## Ble_PE

Say what?


----------



## Ble_PE

Say what?


----------



## Ble_PE

Say what?


----------



## Ble_PE

Say what?


----------



## Ble_PE

Say what?


----------



## Ble_PE

Say what?


----------



## Ble_PE

Say what?


----------



## Ble_PE

Say what?


----------



## NJmike PE

what


----------



## Ble_PE

Say what?


----------



## Ble_PE

Say what?


----------



## NJmike PE

what


----------



## Ble_PE

Say what?


----------



## NJmike PE

what


----------



## Ble_PE

Dale!


----------



## NJmike PE

what


----------



## Ble_PE

Dale!


----------



## NJmike PE

what


----------



## Ble_PE

Dale!


----------



## NJmike PE

what


----------



## Ble_PE

Dale!


----------



## Ble_PE

Dale!


----------



## Ble_PE

Dale!


----------



## Ble_PE

Dale!


----------



## Ble_PE

Dale!


----------



## Ble_PE

Dale!


----------



## Ble_PE

Dale!


----------



## Ble_PE

Dale!


----------



## Ble_PE

Dale!


----------



## Ble_PE

Dale!


----------



## Ble_PE

Dale!


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I am sure they do... not really what I was suggesting for an office activity though.


For some reason this discussion is reminding me of a white elephant years back at the start of my career...The client brought edible underwear as a gift, and of course I was the one who opened it.  I was soooo embarrassed.


----------



## Ble_PE

Dale!


----------



## Ble_PE

Dale!


----------



## Ble_PE

Dale!


----------



## vee043324

NJmike PE said:


> now now, only kidding. someone has to save the bog turtles and indiana bats


and maybe the water we drink and the air we breathe but agreed on the turtles and the bats.

cc: @txjennah


----------



## Ble_PE

Dale!


----------



## Ble_PE

Dale!


----------



## Ble_PE

Dale!


----------



## Ble_PE

Dale!


----------



## Ble_PE

Dale!


----------



## Ble_PE

Dale!


----------



## Ble_PE

Dale!


----------



## Ble_PE

Dale!


----------



## NJmike PE

txjennah said:


> For some reason this discussion is reminding me of a white elephant years back at the start of my career...The client brought edible underwear as a gift, and of course I was the one who opened it.  I was soooo embarrassed.


thong or not? I'm painting a mental picture


----------



## Ble_PE

Dale!


----------



## Ble_PE

Dale!


----------



## Ble_PE

Dale!


----------



## Ble_PE

Dale!


----------



## Ble_PE

Dale!


----------



## Ble_PE

Dale!


----------



## Ble_PE

Dale!


----------



## Ble_PE

Dale!


----------



## Ble_PE

Dale!


----------



## Ble_PE

Dale!


----------



## Ble_PE

Dale!


----------



## Ble_PE

Dale!


----------



## Ble_PE

Dale!


----------



## Ble_PE

Dale!


----------



## Ble_PE

Dale!


----------



## Ble_PE

Dale!


----------



## Ble_PE

Dale!


----------



## Ble_PE

Dale!


----------



## Ble_PE

Dale!


----------



## Ble_PE

Dale!


----------



## Ble_PE

Dale!


----------



## Ble_PE

Dale!


----------



## txjennah PE

NJmike PE said:


> thong or not? I'm painting a mental picture


Honestly don't remember much about it, I was so embarrassed when I opened it. One of the older engineers took pity and switched gifts with me, so I got a pack of Criss Angel magic cards instead. hahahaha.


----------



## Ble_PE

Dale!


----------



## vee043324

txjennah said:


> For some reason this discussion is reminding me of a white elephant years back at the start of my career...The client brought edible underwear as a gift, and of course I was the one who opened it.  I was soooo embarrassed.


----------



## txjennah PE

vee043324 said:


>


It was totally a Michael Scott move!!


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting closer to quittin' time!


----------



## NJmike PE

even closer now


----------



## Violator

What are you an indigo girls fan or something?


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp, there it is!


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp, there it is!


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp, there it is!


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp, there it is!


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp, there it is!


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp, there it is!


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp, there it is!


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp, there it is!


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp, there it is!


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp, there it is!


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp, there it is!


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp, there it is!


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp, there it is!


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp, there it is!


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp, there it is!


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp, there it is!


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp, there it is!


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp, there it is!


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp, there it is!


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp, there it is!


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp, there it is!


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp, there it is!


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp, there it is!


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp, there it is!


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp, there it is!


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp, there it is!


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp, there it is!


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp, there it is!


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp, there it is!


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp, there it is!


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp, there it is!


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp, there it is!


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp, there it is!


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp, there it is!


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp, there it is!


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp, there it is!


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp, there it is!


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp, there it is!


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp, there it is!


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp, there it is!


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp, there it is!


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp, there it is!


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp, there it is!


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp, there it is!


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp, there it is!


----------



## Violator

What is the charge number for th spam thread?


----------



## leggo PE

Post lunch spamabama.


----------



## vee043324

Violator said:


> What is the charge number for th spam thread?


woof I don't miss consulting / billable hours.


----------



## Supe

Tick tock tick tock


----------



## leggo PE

Post.


----------



## txjennah PE

I have a hair appointment on May 21st and I can't wait to cut my hair! I've been growing it out for my wedding, but it's too long now.


----------



## Supe

I love the Bobby Hill Facebook page.


----------



## Ble_PE

Supe said:


> Tick tock


ya don't stop


----------



## Ble_PE

Well, I'm about to call it a day.


----------



## Master slacker

sadfasdf


----------



## SacMe24

Post lunch post...


----------



## Master slacker

gtfhtdhtdrdhrf


----------



## Ble_PE

Zippity do da


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Supe said:


> Toasties


Forgive my ignorance. What does "toasties," mean?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I don't get the internet, sometimes.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'm a dinosaur.


----------



## Ble_PE

Time to run!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, why was the quota set at 15k? Weren't the others 10k?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I am very confused in my post-lunch stupor.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, foster doggo is doing well. She was napping when I stopped at home for lunch. Went for a quick walk. She seems to be perking up. She's really very sweet.View attachment 11186
View attachment 11187


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Still recovering from surgery (she was fixed only 2 days ago!). Pretty tough.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

As you can probably tell, severely malnourished, poor thing.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

She's just skin and bones. She was dumped somewhere and found in a lot.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

She is a foster after all, if anyone is interested in adopting! We're testing her for compatibility with other doggos and kittehs.


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah said:


> I have a hair appointment on May 21st and I can't wait to cut my hair! I've been growing it out for my wedding, but it's too long now.


I've been lowkey growing my hair out for going on two years for my wedding that is next summer. But by lowkey, I mean I started with hair that was probably somewhere around the nape of my neck, and now I'm maybe 5" longer than that? I get my hair cut pretty regularly, every 8-10 weeks. Actually just scheduled my next cut earlier today, for a month from now.

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

Aww @squaretaper she is so cute! Pit bulls are so adorable, and get such a bad rap.


----------



## leggo PE

How long do you think you'll have her?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> How long do you think you'll have her?


Pretty much until she's adopted. Part of my and Lady Squaretaper's responsibility is to bring her out in public and get her adopted. She's so beaten and sad that she doesn't present well in the animal shelter, not to mention there's literally no room at the shelter for her.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Could be 90 seconds. Could be 2 years.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Aww @squaretaper she is so cute! Pit bulls are so adorable, and get such a bad rap.


Our resident dog (Squaretaper doggo photo in my avatar) is also a pibble mix. She's amazing.


----------



## SacMe24

This site is going to L-I-G-H-T  U-P next Thursday....should be fun... :B


----------



## SacMe24

squaretaper said:


> Our resident dog (Squaretaper doggo photo in my avatar) is also a pibble mix. She's amazing.


We have a Weimaraner-Pit mix and she's the sweetest dog, also a rescue from the SPCA and we got soooo lucky. Very well trained and she's great with kids, other dogs and cats...


----------



## leggo PE

SacMe24 said:


> This site is going to L-I-G-H-T  U-P next Thursday....should be fun... :B


Maybe someone will finally find the fire under their butt to get this thing to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> Pretty much until she's adopted. Part of my and Lady Squaretaper's responsibility is to bring her out in public and get her adopted. She's so beaten and sad that she doesn't present well in the animal shelter, not to mention there's literally no room at the shelter for her.


Ah, gotcha! I wasn't sure if you were fostering her just until she was healthy, then she might go back.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SacMe24 said:


> We have a Weimaraner-Pit mix and she's the sweetest dog, also a rescue from the SPCA and we got soooo lucky. Very well trained and she's great with kids, other dogs and cats...


*tip of the hat* we should probably get our doggos together. She's definitely bored at home while I'm at work. I feel terrible every time I leave in the morning.


----------



## SacMe24

We should start a new thread with the title "VIEW YOUR NCEES EXAM SCORE HERE"... and then paste a link to the main site bahaha...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SacMe24 said:


> We should start a new thread with the title "VIEW YOUR NCEES EXAM SCORE HERE"... and then paste a link to the main site bahaha...


You are a cruel, cruel man.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Ah, gotcha! I wasn't sure if you were fostering her just until she was healthy, then she might go back.


Makes sense! Some people do that, others end up as "foster failures" and just keep the critter.


----------



## SacMe24

squaretaper said:


> *tip of the hat* we should probably get our doggos together. She's definitely bored at home while I'm at work. I feel terrible every time I leave in the morning.


Tell me about it.. I don't live far from work and I try to go home for lunch a few times a week so I can walk/play with her... I'm sure she appreciates it.


----------



## leggo PE

I've never had a dog, but would like to get one when I eventually have outdoor space

I've basically told my fiance I want almost any kind of dog. He grew up with German Shepherds, but I think we'd more likely get something from the SPCA or ACC. Again, when we have outdoor space!


----------



## leggo PE

Their is a guy who must live (or work) somewhere close to my office who I have consistently seen walking the cutest collie around. I always wonder how people in this city even manage to have dogs, let alone big ones.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Violator said:


> What is the charge number for th spam thread?


02genadm


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

GOH001


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Their is a guy who must live (or work) somewhere close to my office who I have consistently seen walking the cutest collie around. I always wonder how people in this city even manage to have dogs, let alone big ones.


Watch out for those land mines.


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> I've been lowkey growing my hair out for going on two years for my wedding that is next summer. But by lowkey, I mean I started with hair that was probably somewhere around the nape of my neck, and now I'm maybe 5" longer than that? I get my hair cut pretty regularly, every 8-10 weeks. Actually just scheduled my next cut earlier today, for a month from now.
> 
> EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


Nice!  I get really lazy with my hair maintenance. When I was in my 20s I dyed it all the time, but have taken a step back from that!  I'd love to have really short hair, but I don't think I have the features for it haha.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## txjennah PE

I bought my husband Primus/Mastodon tickets for his birthday and told him that if he couldn't find anyone to go with him, I'd go again. But now I'm realllllly hoping he finds someone because it will be my third time seeing each band - and I like both, just not feeling another show so soon, since I saw them both in October. Then again, I've made my husband see the Foo Fighters three times since we've been together, so it's only fair I guess.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Oh man...here comes the 3pm slump.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah said:


> I bought my husband Primus/Mastodon tickets for his birthday and told him that if he couldn't find anyone to go with him, I'd go again. But now I'm realllllly hoping he finds someone because it will be my third time seeing each band - and I like both, just not feeling another show so soon, since I saw them both in October. Then again, I've made my husband see the Foo Fighters three times since we've been together, so it's only fair I guess.


Awesome! I'll be at the Thundey Valley show!


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper said:


> Awesome! I'll be at the Thundey Valley show!


Sweet!

Edit: ToP  arty-smiley-048:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Edit: ToP  arty-smiley-048:


Gahh! I keep missing it!


----------



## caychanh

I'm planning to light up this board/thread in the future.


----------



## caychanh

I will try to be a good member after I pass the exam. 

What's the percentage of EB members that stay after passing exam?  10%?


----------



## caychanh

This is a sign of delusional stage 4 Post test syndrone.  
Hallucinations about passing before results are out.


----------



## caychanh

Unconsciously spamming EB in the after hours.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.




----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.




----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.




----------



## caychanh

Happy hour is near.  Just pre-celebrate this weekend and forget about PE already.  We can still have fun spamming.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Hoo boy, if it's green: All's my coworkers will see is a cloud of dust and a spinning chair.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Hmm, kind of toasty today in Sacramento. 83F.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Feels hotter though.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

In other fun news: both Squaretaper doggo and foster doggo got doses of CBD oil during lunch! So, Lady Squaretaper might come home to a canine reggae chill fest.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Pizza's on the way, and we're half done with all the Flamin' Hot Cheetos.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Shades are drawn, and Black Uhuru are playing in the background.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## leggo PE

Trying to figure out how to roll over my old 401k into my current 401k. I've been pretty lazy about this.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

This was definitely on regular rotation when I worked at the bike shop.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Trying to figure out how to roll over my old 401k into my current 401k. I've been pretty lazy about this.


Talk to your current 401k broker about it. They can roll it all together for you. They just need the contact info for the broker/administrator for your old account. It's pretty easy.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> Talk to your current 401k broker about it. They can roll it all together for you. They just need the contact info for the broker/administrator for your old account. It's pretty easy.


I know I have to fill out a form with my old bank, so they can initiate it. I'm currently one email out to our plan administrator person to figure out whether I need to have a check cut, or can electronically transfer it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

In 1 year I had to roll three accounts together. I had to collect a little paperwork, but the agent/broker does the rest.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> I know I have to fill out a form with my old bank, so they can initiate it. I'm currently one email out to our plan administrator person to figure out whether I need to have a check cut, or can electronically transfer it.


Hmm..that's interesting. I didn't need to do that through my bank. Every company is different though, I guess.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> I've been lowkey growing my hair out for going on two years for my wedding that is next summer. But by lowkey, I mean I started with hair that was probably somewhere around the nape of my neck, and now I'm maybe 5" longer than that? I get my hair cut pretty regularly, every 8-10 weeks. Actually just scheduled my next cut earlier today, for a month from now.
> 
> EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


@leggo PE and @txjennah I'm headed to the barber this afternoon. Suggestions for cuts? Definitely got pretty scruffy while stuDYING for the PE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Lady Squaretaper says as long as it's not too short (no buzzcut).

Edit: Yay! ToP! @leggo PE Am I doing it right?


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> Lady Squaretaper says as long as it's not too short (no buzzcut).
> 
> Edit: Yay! ToP! @leggo PE Am I doing it right?


You're only missing the non-obligatory, but very satisfactory,  :bananalama: !


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> @leggo PE and @txjennah I'm headed to the barber this afternoon. Suggestions for cuts? Definitely got pretty scruffy while stuDYING for the PE.


I think my fiance does something called the high fade? It's pretty short on the sides.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

OMG there's always something.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> I think my fiance does something called the high fade? It's pretty short on the sides.


Ooook, I have never asked for that.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> Ooook, I have never asked for that.


Woah, if you google it, it looks pretty intense. My guy does not leave it super long on top, so it must be some sort of modified high fade.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I...think I can pull that off. (&lt;--- this never ends well)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Yeah, I don't think I'll leave it quite that long on top. Just long enough to avoid a spikey look. Just need to look (but not act) profesh for the office.


----------



## leggo PE

His looks more like this:


----------



## leggo PE

How do you normally cut your hair, @squaretaper? Any fade at all? Could be good for the Sac heat!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> How do you normally cut your hair, @squaretaper? Any fade at all? Could be good for the Sac heat!


I typically do one of these, but not because I asked for it. I just roll in and say, "dear Sir or Madam, I would like a haircut." I know, I'm a real details man.

View attachment 11194


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Seems like the other enginerds around the office my age (early 30s) do what Mr. Leggo does. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Crap, Lady Squaretaper reminded me I'm actually mid-30s. Boo.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Actually, the "undercut fade" might work better for thick, straight hair.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Uh, definitely never looked this up before. So many styles.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Can I go home yet?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

@squaretaper, you could always go and ask the hairstylist what they think would be better, high fade or undercut fade or whatever fade!


----------



## SacMe24

I'm off tomorrow so I won't be checking this site until next Monday the 14th when I'm sure there will be LOTS to catch up on... :laugh:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah said:


> Nice!  I get really lazy with my hair maintenance. When I was in my 20s I dyed it all the time, but have taken a step back from that!  I'd love to have really short hair, but I don't think I have the features for it haha.


I take a very laid back approach to my hair also. I wash it comb it and put it in a bun.  Its maybe 5" below my shoulders? Ive been making an effort to at least start the day with my hair down. Last year I made my daughter cut her hair because hlshe wouldn't comb or brush it. Then she cried because she hated it (she looked adorable) so I went and had 8 inches cut off mine.  It was mid back at that point.


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Just like @matt267 PE! J/k.....sort of.


Truth


----------



## matt267 PE

How did the spam thread digress to hair cut styles?


----------



## matt267 PE

Anyway, i use a #1 guide and buzz my whole head.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

matt267 PE said:


> How did the spam thread digress to hair cut styles?


It was my fault. I got scruffy and asked for the public's opinion.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, good night SPAM!


----------



## P-E

Wood.  Top


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'



P-E said:


> Wood.  Top


----------



## P-E

leggo PE said:


> Woah, if you google it, it looks pretty intense. My guy does not leave it super long on top, so it must be some sort of modified high fade.


I go with the total fade


----------



## NJmike PE

squaretaper said:


> @leggo PE and @txjennah I'm headed to the barber this afternoon. Suggestions for cuts? Definitely got pretty scruffy while stuDYING for the PE.









any questions?


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I take a very laid back approach to my hair also. I wash it comb it and put it in a bun.  Its maybe 5" below my shoulders? Ive been making an effort to at least start the day with my hair down. Last year I made my daughter cut her hair because hlshe wouldn't comb or brush it. Then she cried because she hated it (she looked adorable) so I went and had 8 inches cut off mine.  It was mid back at that point.


Aww that's so cute that you cut your hair short like your daughter's!


----------



## Ble_PE

My hair style:


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

How did I miss the fact that there was a test???


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ken PE 3.1 said:


> How did I miss the fact that there was a test???


Test?


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm ready for the weekend! It's getting close to beach weather!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah said:


> Aww that's so cute that you cut your hair short like your daughter's!


It was a silly move, but I just felt so dang bad for her.  She never said anything, but she had tears running down her face while the lady cut her hair.  It wasn't' super short, it was a bit above her shoulders, and like i said it was so cute.  She is still crap at brushing her hair though.


----------



## csb

Is it done yet?


----------



## Ble_PE

csb said:


> Is it done yet?


You sound like my wife.


----------



## csb

Ble_PE said:


> My hair style:


Dale


----------



## matt267 PE

csb said:


> Is it done yet?


Yup, I finished about 5 seconds in.


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> It was a silly move, but I just felt so dang bad for her.  She never said anything, but she had tears running down her face while the lady cut her hair.  It wasn't' super short, it was a bit above her shoulders, and like i said it was so cute.  She is still crap at brushing her hair though.


That's so cute.  Was she able to grow it back out, or did she get used to having short hair? I think it was the opposite when I first cut my hair...I was so excited to have it short (I was 8 or 9), but I think my dad was sad I was cutting it all off. Lol.


----------



## Ble_PE

csb said:


> Dale


Mr. Worldwide!!


----------



## csb

Hay cuidado


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah said:


> That's so cute.  Was she able to grow it back out, or did she get used to having short hair? I think it was the opposite when I first cut my hair...I was so excited to have it short (I was 8 or 9), but I think my dad was sad I was cutting it all off. Lol.


WE have been keeping it an inch or two below shoulders, long enough to pull back, but short enough to brush out easily.


----------



## Ble_PE

Mr. 305


----------



## ruggercsc

Ble_PE said:


> My hair style:


I am bald too.

I also like my sushi bald (unlike the sushi in our breakroom fridge that is still there.)


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunchtime!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunchtime!


----------



## leggo PE

Friday spam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Couldn't wait until lunch. Got a snack from the roach coach.


----------



## leggo PE

Also, I just realized I'm not going to have time to bake bread this weekend, and I'm very sad about it. I want fresh homemade sourdough, dammit!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Bummer!


----------



## leggo PE

You don't know til you know!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

It is freaking cold in here today.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I just did an NCEES survey. Woot.


----------



## Ble_PE

Post


----------



## vee043324

Currently laying out on my roof. #mentalhealthday


----------



## leggo PE

It's a lovely day here today. High of 70, and sunny!


----------



## leggo PE

What's everyone up to this weekend?


----------



## NJmike PE

is it time yet?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Uh, baseball, Mothers Day, baseball.  Also, going to switch some furniture around to prepare for the delivery of the new bed.  Whoop!


----------



## NJmike PE

vee043324 said:


> Currently laying out on my roof. #mentalhealthday


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## leggo PE

Happy early Mother's Day to all the EB mamas!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Happy early Mother's Day to all the EB mamas!!


Thanks lady!  By the by, I was perusing the "I just passed the test can I change my credential" thread, and I must have not gone back and read it after I passed.  I like the "She's a lady... purposely mystical. Haha!


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo PE said:


> Also, I just realized I'm not going to have time to bake bread this weekend, and I'm very sad about it. I want fresh homemade sourdough, dammit!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

This is the week that will never end.


----------



## envirotex

Sure feels like it...


----------



## NJmike PE

I have  to babysit my 3 kids tonight


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NJmike PE said:


> I have  to babysit my 3 kids tonight


Do you get paid for that?


----------



## NJmike PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Do you get paid for that?


I should


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Still 2.73 hours to go.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NJmike PE said:


> I should


How much?  Cash Money?


----------



## NJmike PE

negative. I will be leaving in about 15 minutes


----------



## NJmike PE

vhab49_PE said:


> How much?  Cash Money?


something. cash or favors in return, but something


----------



## vee043324

NJmike PE said:


> pics or it didn't happen


With the Snapchat geofilter for proof.

View attachment 11196


----------



## vee043324

NJmike PE said:


> pics or it didn't happen


Also:

View attachment 11197


----------



## txjennah PE

vee043324 said:


> With the Snapchat geofilter for proof.
> 
> View attachment 11196


That's a pretty nice view!  Good for you for taking a mental health day.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Neat! We should have a separate thread for people to show off where they live. Enginerds in their natural habitats.


----------



## leggo PE

I have literally never taken a mental health day. I think I'd just feel guilty for not being at work.

Yet I have no shame when it comes to spamming while at work! Funny how the world works.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> I have literally never taken a mental health day. I think I'd just feel guilty for not being at work.
> 
> Yet I have no shame when it comes to spamming while at work! Funny how the world works.


Sounds like someone has their priorities straight.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> I have literally never taken a mental health day. I think I'd just feel guilty for not being at work.
> 
> Yet I have no shame when it comes to spamming while at work! Funny how the world works.


I used to do a "skip" day with my Sisters-in-law.  We'd take a day off between Thanksgiving and Christmas to do some Christmas shopping at a location halfway between where we live. (We were about 6 hours apart)  Then one of them moved 6 hours the opposite direction and now we don't do it anymore.


----------



## vee043324

txjennah said:


> That's a pretty nice view!  Good for you for taking a mental health day.


It has been very, very nice. Hoping I won’t feel the need for a mental health month in the upcoming week.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vee043324 said:


> It has been very, very nice. Hoping I won’t feel the need for a mental health month in the upcoming week.


I hope so too.


----------



## txjennah PE

vee043324 said:


> It has been very, very nice. Hoping I won’t feel the need for a mental health month in the upcoming week.


I hope not either!


----------



## txjennah PE

Our wedding video came in!  We used this app called WeddingMix to compile clips of our wedding into a short video.  It was much, much, much cheaper than a videographer.  It came out pretty well!  Now that we're on the other side of wedding planning, I don't regret not having a videographer or DJ (Spotify FTW!)


----------



## vee043324

txjennah said:


> Our wedding video came in!  We used this app called WeddingMix to compile clips of our wedding into a short video.  It was much, much, much cheaper than a videographer.  It came out pretty well!  Now that we're on the other side of wedding planning, I don't regret not having a videographer or DJ (Spotify FTW!)


That’s amazing! Also I want to see a pic of your dress!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah said:


> Our wedding video came in!  We used this app called WeddingMix to compile clips of our wedding into a short video.  It was much, much, much cheaper than a videographer.  It came out pretty well!  Now that we're on the other side of wedding planning, I don't regret not having a videographer or DJ (Spotify FTW!)


Squeee! I wish we would have had an option of that route.  I paid for a videographer, and they did a great job (husband didn't talk loud enough for the mics to pick up him saying his vows so they came over and had him dub in the words), but we have only watched the video like 2-3 times in 13 years.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vee043324 said:


> That’s amazing! Also I want to see a pic of your dress!!


Yes!  Always want to see the dress!


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Squeee! I wish we would have had an option of that route.  I paid for a videographer, and they did a great job (husband didn't talk loud enough for the mics to pick up him saying his vows so they came over and had him dub in the words), but we have only watched the video like 2-3 times in 13 years.


Oh wow, I didn't realize they would do overdubbing afterward...very cool!



vhab49_PE said:


> Yes!  Always want to see the dress!






vee043324 said:


> That’s amazing! Also I want to see a pic of your dress!!


I'll PM you guys a photo


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Yes!  Always want to see the dress!


Oh boo, it wouldn't let me send you a message


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Mine was very similar to this:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah said:


> Oh boo, it wouldn't let me send you a message


Try again, I deleted some.


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Mine was very similar to this:


That's beautiful!  I love the red with it.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah said:


> That's beautiful!  I love the red with it.


I liked it... I look awful in white/light colors, so it made me not look like a dead fish or something.    Plus it is pretty, and made me feel like a princess.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah said:


> That's beautiful!  I love the red with it.


I should also add, I don't look like her.  Haha!


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I liked it... I look awful in white/light colors, so it made me not look like a dead fish or something.    Plus it is pretty, and made me feel like a princess.


I hear you, I rarely wear anything white myself!  It is definitely a princess dress, love it!


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah said:


> Oh wow, I didn't realize they would do overdubbing afterward...very cool!
> 
> I'll PM you guys a photo


Me too, please!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Can I go home yet?


----------



## leggo PE

Yes!


----------



## P-E

Go home


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Have drank beers.  So glad this week is over.  Night EB.


----------



## ruggercsc

Going to Inlaws for Mother's Day Spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

So cold today.  At least baseball practice was cancelled.


----------



## knight1fox3

txjennah said:


> Oh boo, it wouldn't let me send you a message


Technology fail. Pic can be hosted then link shared without consuming forum storage space. :thumbs:



vhab49_PE said:


> So cold today.  At least baseball practice was cancelled.


What is your definition of cold? Mid 50's here so I went with shorts. 

Also this...@vee043324


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Technology fail. Pic can be hosted then link shared without consuming forum storage space. :thumbs:
> 
> What is your definition of cold? Mid 50's here so I went with shorts.
> 
> Also this...@vee043324
> 
> View attachment 11201


I must live under a rock. Until EB I never even heard of White Claw, but sounds awesome. Seems handy for picnics and tubing.


----------



## knight1fox3

squaretaper said:


> I must live under a rock. Until EB I never even heard of White Claw, but sounds awesome. Seems handy for picnics and tubing.


It's fairly new and I only recently heard of it. But then based on feedback from @vee043324, decided to try it. Really great. Normally during the day for lunch at work I try to have very low cal beverages including flavored seltzer (though non-alcoholic of course!) and Bai. But on the weekends, this is a nice alternative!


----------



## knight1fox3

@squaretaper, any luck with that Kydex contact I gave you? :dunno:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper said:


> I must live under a rock. Until EB I never even heard of White Claw, but sounds awesome. Seems handy for picnics and tubing.


There are a couple brands of these..... They are tasty and quite refreshing.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Technology fail. Pic can be hosted then link shared without consuming forum storage space. :thumbs:
> 
> What is your definition of cold? Mid 50's here so I went with shorts.




It was a private message and my message store was at 160% somehow.

We got to mid 50's, but it is drizzly rain. And I think that is why it feels so cold.


----------



## knight1fox3

vhab49_PE said:


> There are a couple brands of these..... They are tasty and quite refreshing.


Yes but some are otherwise just overly sugared malt beverage. This one in particular has no other additives/coloring. Which I'm a huge fan of. :thumbs:


----------



## knight1fox3

vhab49_PE said:


> It was a private message and my message store was at 160% somehow.


Right. But even then, you can still use the "Insert other media" feature when posting. And it can be a link instead of an attachment which won't consume any of the allotted forum storage space for the respective user account. :thumbs:

The more you know...


----------



## knight1fox3

Bears......Beets......Battlestar Galactica


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

> I'm a know it all...


You said it!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Impromptu date night.  Went to dinner and two new local breweries.  Slightly drinky now.


----------



## Violator

Is anyone a marine biologist!


----------



## knight1fox3

vhab49_PE said:


> Impromptu date night.  Went to dinner and two new local breweries.  Slightly drinky now.


What you drinkin?



Violator said:


> Is anyone a marine biologist!


Yes. What do you need?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> What you drinkin?


i had a Cacao Nitro Porter, a Cherry Cider and. Kolche. Oh, and a blackberry sangria with dinner.


----------



## vee043324

knight1fox3 said:


> Technology fail. Pic can be hosted then link shared without consuming forum storage space. :thumbs:
> 
> What is your definition of cold? Mid 50's here so I went with shorts.
> 
> Also this...@vee043324
> 
> View attachment 11201


Yesss @knight1fox3!!!!!!  Did you like it?? Black cherry is the best flavor


----------



## vee043324

knight1fox3 said:


> It's fairly new and I only recently heard of it. But then based on feedback from @vee043324, decided to try it. Really great. Normally during the day for lunch at work I try to have very low cal beverages including flavored seltzer (though non-alcoholic of course!) and Bai. But on the weekends, this is a nice alternative!


The company should be sponsoring me at this point because I have gotten so many people on to it.

They should also sponsor me because I drink it every single weekend.


----------



## vee043324

vhab49_PE said:


> There are a couple brands of these..... They are tasty and quite refreshing.


Truly tastes like chemical waste. I refuse to drink it. #seltzersnob


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vee043324 said:


> Truly tastes like chemical waste. I refuse to drink it. #seltzersnob


Haha!  I don't remember what kinds I have had.  I have had one of the truly flavors which was... Interesting.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Words and stuff


----------



## Violator

MILF's


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'



P-E said:


> Wood


----------



## P-E

Gonna need coffee


----------



## P-E

Mornings are so hard


----------



## P-E

It's still weekend until I get there


----------



## Ble_PE

P-E said:


> Gonna need *a pot of* coffee


Fixt.


----------



## P-E

two or so of these ought to do it


----------



## vee043324

morning spam! this could be a big week!  :wacko:


----------



## Supe

squaretaper said:


> Forgive my ignorance. What does "toasties," mean?


Post Toasties


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## NJmike PE

vee043324 said:


> That’s amazing! Also I want to see a pic of your dress!!






vhab49_PE said:


> Yes!  Always want to see the dress!






txjennah said:


> Oh wow, I didn't realize they would do overdubbing afterward...very cool!
> 
> I'll PM you guys a photo






txjennah said:


> Oh boo, it wouldn't let me send you a message


@knight1fox3, isn't there some kind of chicks only forum here that they can post about dresses?!?!


----------



## NJmike PE

P-E said:


> Morning woods are so hard


fixt


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NJmike PE said:


> @knight1fox3, isn't there some kind of chicks only forum here that they can post about dresses?!?!


There is a chicks only forum, this is true.  Bur Spam is open season also.


----------



## NJmike PE

vhab49_PE said:


> There is a chicks only forum, this is true.  Bur Spam is open season also.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NJmike PE said:


>


----------



## NJmike PE

vhab49_PE said:


>


correct. I may need to implement a "Girls Rule"


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NJmike PE said:


> correct. I may need to implement a "Girls Rule"


----------



## vee043324

NJmike PE said:


> @knight1fox3, isn't there some kind of chicks only forum here that they can post about dresses?!?!


Oh for the love of god suck it up cupcake


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> Me too, please!!


I'll send you one!


----------



## txjennah PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Technology fail. Pic can be hosted then link shared without consuming forum storage space. :thumbs:
> 
> What is your definition of cold? Mid 50's here so I went with shorts.
> 
> Also this...@vee043324
> 
> View attachment 11201


We got it figured out!


----------



## NJmike PE

vee043324 said:


> Oh for the love of god suck it up cupcake








@knight1fox3 a personal favorite


----------



## Supe

We just had a roach in the office that was so big, you could have thrown a saddle on its back and hitched a ride to town.


----------



## txjennah PE

Aw man, I just realized I'll be in the field this Thursday.  I'll have to check on this site in the evening....but if results come out then, I'm hoping you guys pass!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I'll be in the office when results are released.  Unless I'm not. 

Edit:  Yay ToPs!  :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

Lunch


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Not lunch yet.  And I'm grumpy, so may not come back after lunch today.


----------



## csb

Yet?


----------



## P-E

How about now?


----------



## akwooly

tea time


----------



## SacMe24

You guys are talking about lunch and I just barely finished my 2nd cup of coffee.... :wacko: ....it's gonna be one of those Mondays...


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch over. is it 5 yet?


----------



## knight1fox3

How is this thread still going???


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> How is this thread still going???


I know right. you give these EITs a forum w/o rules, you'd think it would be killed by now. back in my day.....


----------



## leggo PE

Hello, spammers!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam.


----------



## leggo PE

I made carrot muffins yesterday!


----------



## leggo PE

They are so, so, good!


----------



## leggo PE

Just had one.


----------



## leggo PE

Link to recipe:


----------



## leggo PE

*https://cookieandkate.com/2015/healthy-carrot-muffins-recipe/*


----------



## leggo PE

Pretty healthy, too.


----------



## leggo PE

I mean, it does have "healthy" in the title.


----------



## leggo PE

Also, anyone else here watching the current Westworld season?


----------



## leggo PE

Because the episode last night!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally things are starting to make _some_ sense.


----------



## leggo PE

But that show is still kind of driving me nuts.


----------



## leggo PE

Also also, I SoulCycled for this first time on Saturday.


----------



## leggo PE

Which was an interesting experience for this bike babe.


----------



## Szar

We have 15000 views... if that counts?


----------



## leggo PE

It wasn't exactly a true SoulCycle experience in that it was outdoors with blue skies and the Golden Gate Bridge in the background, and it was a 60 minute class, not 40.


----------



## leggo PE

But otherwise, the class was the same.


----------



## leggo PE

So SoulCycle is spinning, but they also incorporate moves with lighter free weights.


----------



## leggo PE

I had 5 lb weights.


----------



## leggo PE

I didn't realize until almost the very end of the 10-15 ish minute arm workout that everyone else had 3 lb weights.


----------



## leggo PE

Gah!


----------



## leggo PE

My arms were pretty must toast!


----------



## leggo PE

But it was a good challenge.


----------



## leggo PE

I can see why people like SoulCycle.


----------



## leggo PE

It was a very positive experience, and definitely an intense workout.


----------



## leggo PE

Very different from biking outdoors.


----------



## leggo PE

But it's so damned expensive!


----------



## leggo PE

I will stick with my regular old bike.


----------



## leggo PE




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## leggo PE

Edit: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

OMG, @leggo PE, you're a nutcase.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, I put cross knobbies on my bike this weekend and jammed around the levees here in Sac. So awesome! Come up for a ride sometime. We have amazing bike trails.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> OMG, @leggo PE, you're a nutcase.


Is this in relation to my comment that I'm going nuts?


----------



## leggo PE

@squaretaper what kind of trails are you talking about? I don't do too much offroading, but theoretically am better suited to now that I have Marathons!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Is this in relation to my comment that I'm going nuts?


First of all, SoulCycle, you're a beast. Second, your epic volume of smiley posts.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> @squaretaper what kind of trails are you talking about? I don't do too much offroading, but theoretically am better suited to now that I have Marathons!


Just plain road cycling. The American River Bike Trail (aka Jedediah Smith bike trail) runs along the river for &gt;30 miles, completely separate from the vehicle roads. It's safe, scenic, and awesome.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

You might encounter some errant deer, ducklings, and wild turkey. No, not Wild Turkey.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> First of all, SoulCycle, you're a beast. Second, your epic volume of smiley posts.


Well thank ya!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also raccoons, who are mean.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> Just plain road cycling. The American River Bike Trail (aka Jedediah Smith bike trail) runs along the river for &gt;30 miles, completely separate from the vehicle roads. It's safe, scenic, and awesome.


That sounds awesome! But how early do you have to do the ride before the heat of Sacramento becomes unbearable?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also geese, who are REALLY mean.


----------



## leggo PE

Raccoons are the WORST!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> That sounds awesome! But how early do you have to do the ride before the heat of Sacramento becomes unbearable?


7ish is OK. You can peel off and/or make whatever loop you want. You don't have to go for miles and miles if you don't want. Usually when I take friends out we take the light rail to Folsom and ride back into downtown for post ride brews.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> 7ish is OK. You can peel off and/or make whatever loop you want. You don't have to go for miles and miles if you don't want. Usually when I take friends out we take the light rail to Folsom and ride back into downtown for post ride brews.


I have to be in Sacramento by 7? UGH!


----------



## leggo PE

I mean, there wouldn't be much traffic, but still, UGH. Haha!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Not on the weekend! Plus, even if it is hot you can dip in the river (which is all snowmelt) about 3/4 of the way.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, you're ruining my day. I want to hop on the bike now. You're lucky you can bike commute. New gig here is in a super sketchy part of the city, too dangerous to ride and I bike everywhere!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

There's (I think) 4 or 5 ghost bikes within 3 blocks of my office.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Interesting, the new Nuclear PE exam is 85 questions. You get an extra 30 minutes for the 5 extra questions.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

knight1fox3 said:


> @squaretaper, any luck with that Kydex contact I gave you? :dunno:


Whoops! Didn't see this. Yes, cooking up a design. Deciding how I want to carry.


----------



## leggo PE

Where the spammers at?


----------



## Ble_PE

It's been a shitty Monday so far.


----------



## NJmike PE

in


----------



## NJmike PE

out


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Jeez, not even up to 4150 posts yet. Results aint happenin' this month


----------



## leggo PE

Ble_PE said:


> It's been a shitty Monday so far.


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Jeez, not even up to 4150 posts yet. Results aint happenin' this month


I know, right? There are precious few new spammers, though I can think of a couple.


----------



## leggo PE

@tj_PE has been basically MIA.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'm trying!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

But I have work to do, too!


----------



## NJmike PE

leggo PE said:


> @tj_PE has been basically MIA.


@tj_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, heading out to relieve foster doggo.


----------



## vee043324

i'm very bored at work.


----------



## vee043324

the weather sucks today too.


----------



## vee043324

clouds make me sleepy.


----------



## vee043324

leaving at 4:50pm today for a personal appointment.


----------



## vee043324

thank god.


----------



## vee043324

zzzzz.


----------



## vee043324

one of my coworkers gave me a high five today because we just finished a small project together and i really don't like him and the physical contact made me nauseous.


----------



## Supe

Should have "too slow'd" him.


----------



## envirotex

That's yucky.


----------



## Szar

Yeah! 
Come on, come on, come on, come on
Now SPAM me, baby


----------



## Szar

Can't you see that I am not afraid?
What was that SPAM that you made?


----------



## Szar

Why won't you tell me what she said?
What was that SPAM that you made?


----------



## Szar

Now, I'm gonna SPAM you
Till the heavens stop the rain


----------



## Szar

I'm gonna SPAM you
Till the stars fall from the sky for you and I


----------



## Szar

Come on, come on, come on, come on
Now SPAM me, baby


----------



## Szar

Can't you see that I am not afraid?
What was that SPAM that you made?


----------



## Szar

Why won't you tell me what she said?
What was that SPAM that you made?


----------



## Szar

I'm gonna SPAM you
Till the heavens stop the rain


----------



## Szar

I'm gonna SPAM you
Till the stars fall from the sky for you and I


----------



## Szar

I'm gonna SPAM you
Till the heavens stop the SPAM


----------



## SacMe24

Ok.... lunch time for those of us on the west coast...


----------



## Szar

I'm gonna SPAM you
Till the stars fall from the sky for you and I


----------



## Szar

!!!!!


----------



## P-E

How about now?


----------



## P-E

Or now?


----------



## P-E

RBHeadge PE said:


> Jeez, not even up to 4150 posts yet. Results aint happenin' this month


The sad part is I may have 20% of them.


----------



## Supe

Gotta peeeee


----------



## P-E

Coffee work pee


----------



## P-E

Coffee work pee


----------



## P-E

Coffee work pee


----------



## P-E

Coffee work pee


----------



## P-E

Coffee work pee


----------



## P-E

Coffee work pee


----------



## P-E

Coffee work pee


----------



## P-E

Coffee work pee


----------



## P-E

Coffee work pee


----------



## P-E

Coffee work pee


----------



## P-E

Spamming on the management floor


----------



## P-E

Coffee work pee


----------



## P-E

Coffee work pee


----------



## P-E

Coffee work pee


----------



## P-E

Coffee work pee


----------



## P-E

Coffee work pee


----------



## P-E

Managing principal just walked by


----------



## P-E

Coffee work pee


----------



## P-E

Coffee work pee


----------



## P-E

Coffee work pee


----------



## P-E

Coffee work pee


----------



## P-E

Coffee work pee


----------



## P-E

Coffee work pee


----------



## P-E

Coffee work pee


----------



## P-E

Coffee work pee


----------



## P-E

Coffee work pee


----------



## vee043324

*big yawn*


----------



## vee043324

can't stay awake today.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Well, today is shaping up to be a crappy Monday.  Hope it is not indicative of the week to come.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I should have stayed home today.


----------



## Szar

vhab49_PE said:


> I should have stayed home today.


That bad, eh?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Well, not great. I think I need a mental health day.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost time for a 3 day weekend.... but not quite.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sigh.  Looks like it is about to storm.


----------



## vee043324

vhab49_PE said:


> Well, not great. I think I need a mental health day.


yaaaaas do it!


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Well, today is shaping up to be a crappy Monday.  Hope it is not indicative of the week to come.


I'm sorry


----------



## vee043324

vhab49_PE said:


> Well, today is shaping up to be a crappy Monday.  Hope it is not indicative of the week to come.


it's definitely not. today just sucks all around.


----------



## txjennah PE

Client meeting complete and went fairly well. Phew.  Can mentally relax for the rest of the day.


----------



## txjennah PE

vee043324 said:


> it's definitely not. today just sucks all around.


I'm sorry!


----------



## new_at_this

*txjennah*



Vice President

 





Supporting Member







 97

604 posts

Interests:crafts, talking about my dog, not passing the PE

Discipline:Enviro





Report post

 

 

Posted 1 minute ago





  3 minutes ago, vee043324 said:
it's definitely not. today just sucks all around. 


I'm sorry


----------



## NJmike PE

brown chicken brown cow

EDIT: ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

new_at_this said:


> *txjennah*
> 
> 
> 
> Vice President
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supporting Member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 97
> 
> 604 posts
> 
> Interests:crafts, talking about my dog, not passing the PE
> 
> Discipline:Enviro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Report post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted 1 minute ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 minutes ago, vee043324 said:
> it's definitely not. today just sucks all around.


 I'm sorry






That's a creepy quoting right there! But welcome!


----------



## leggo PE

Also, I'm sorry to hear you're not having a good day, @vhab49_PE. At least it's winding it's way towards being done.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah said:


> Client meeting complete and went fairly well. Phew.  Can mentally relax for the rest of the day.


Nice!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Also, I'm sorry to hear you're not having a good day, @vhab49_PE. At least it's winding it's way towards being done.


Sub 2 hours to go.  And its raining now.  At least I remembered my umbrella.


----------



## Szar

leggo PE said:


> Also, I'm sorry to hear you're not having a good day, @vhab49_PE. At least it's winding it's way towards being done.


Unless they are located on the West Coast.  

Then their day just got 3 hours longer.


----------



## vee043324

leggo PE said:


> That's a creepy quoting right there! But welcome!


hahaha creepy AF.


----------



## vee043324

any crazy office gossip going around today? entertain us all..


----------



## leggo PE

Szar said:


> Unless they are located on the West Coast.
> 
> Then their day just got 3 hours longer.


But I know vhab is not located on the West Coast.

Now I'm the creepy one!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> But I know vhab is not located on the West Coast.
> 
> Now I'm the creepy one!


Creeper be creeping.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Less than 1 hour people.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> any crazy office gossip going around today? entertain us all..


Couple of staffers were laid off. No explanation.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Mostly in sales.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

They sort of just got "disappeared."


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper said:


> Couple of staffers were laid off. No explanation.


Hmm.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Only a few days ago we were all just BSing in the hallways, then poof!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

And also one of my field dudes was let go, too. In the middle of a massive project with tons of field work, so trying to recover.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'm just keeping my head down, spamming EB, and churning out work.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper said:


> And also one of my field dudes was let go, too. In the middle of a massive project with tons of field work, so trying to recover.


Oh, scrap.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

We had two architects leave in the last month.


----------



## NJmike PE

peace out peeps


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Just lots of internal changes, not necessarily bad. We can't hire enough people in the Engineering Dept, we're so slammed.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> We had two architects leave in the last month.


Voluntary? Or otherwise?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Oh, oh! In other juicy gossip, we have a new biological experiment in the break room fridge! Monitoring closer now...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

It's uh...pretty fuzzy.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NJmike PE said:


> peace out peeps


Later days.

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

We had our semi-annual meeting with the president a couple weeks ago, and he mentioned the fact that company wide first quarter the turnover was really low, and only 6 people had left company wide first quarter.  Our office lost 5 in April/May. Whoops.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper said:


> Voluntary? Or otherwise?


Those were voluntary.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> We had our semi-annual meeting with the president a couple weeks ago, and he mentioned the fact that company wide first quarter the turnover was really low, and only 6 people had left company wide first quarter.  Our office lost 5 in April/May. Whoops.


Ouch!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, Squaretaper little sister is looking for a project coordinator or project admin or planner/scheduler job in the Bay Area. Anybody hiring?


----------



## txjennah PE

Some people were let go recently too, though not in the location I work out of.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> We had our semi-annual meeting with the president a couple weeks ago, and he mentioned the fact that company wide first quarter the turnover was really low, and only 6 people had left company wide first quarter.  Our office lost 5 in April/May. Whoops.


He jinxed you!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> He jinxed you!


Maybe, but at that point 4 of them had put in their notice/got shit canned.


----------



## leggo PE

Oh, well then, he should have checked his facts first.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Oh, well then, he should have checked his facts first.


Well, his first quarter facts were solid.  I guess.     We just blew the curve on second quarter though.


----------



## SacMe24

For those of you celebrated Mother's Day yesterday... wher did you take your mom? We went to a place called Black Bear Diner


----------



## P-E

SacMe24 said:


> For those of you celebrated Mother's Day yesterday... wher did you take your mom? We went to a place called Black Bear Diner


Hooters


----------



## SacMe24

P-E said:


> Hooters


Niiiice... we used to have a few in town but I think there's only 1 left now...


----------



## P-E

It was awkward.


----------



## txjennah PE

SacMe24 said:


> Niiiice... we used to have a few in town but I think there's only 1 left now...






P-E said:


> It was awkward.


I had a project manager take our team to a Hooter's lunch one time. I think she wanted to show the guys on our team that she was ~cool~

It was very awkward.  They just kept their eyes on the table the whole time


----------



## P-E

Wouldn't have been that bad except grandma was working that night.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah said:


> I had a project manager take our team to a Hooter's lunch one time. I think she wanted to show the guys on our team that she was ~cool~
> 
> It was very awkward.  They just kept their eyes on the table the whole time


Awkward PM is awkward.


----------



## SacMe24

This afternoon is going SO SLOW at work today.... I'm draaaaagging ... -_-


----------



## P-E

SacMe24 said:


> This afternoon is going SO SLOW at work today.... I'm draaaaagging ... -_-


Great idea!!  Drag show for Father's Day.


----------



## SacMe24

-_-   -_-   -_- -_-


----------



## SacMe24

P-E said:


> Great idea!!  Drag show for Father's Day.


:beerbang:


----------



## SacMe24

There are some pretty "interesting" emoticons on here...like these  :Banane262:    :mf_Flush:    :hung: ... and let's not talk about this one  :wanker:


----------



## leggo PE

Cheddar bunniesssss!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Cheddar bunniesssss!


I love carbs.


----------



## SacMe24

Funny how this board goes kind of quiet after 3 pm Pacific.... :true:


----------



## Road Guy

East coast clock watchers


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: Says who? 

Not ToP


----------



## SacMe24

P-E said:


> Says who?


You must be working late tonight....


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SacMe24 said:


> Funny how this board goes kind of quiet after 3 pm Pacific.... :true:


These submittals need to go out, that's why!


----------



## P-E

Nope home


----------



## P-E

Thinking of which beer I might want.


----------



## P-E

Almost dinner time


----------



## SacMe24

P-E said:


> Thinking of which beer I might want.


What's the weather like outside?


----------



## leggo PE

Overcast.


----------



## leggo PE

No wait, I lied. Somewhere between partly and mostly cloudy.


----------



## SacMe24

P-E said:


> Almost dinner time


We're having Mexican tonight .. :th_rockon:


----------



## leggo PE

What kind of beer do I want??


----------



## leggo PE

SacMe24 said:


> We're having Mexican tonight .. :th_rockon:


Tequila tequila!


----------



## P-E

SacMe24 said:


> What's the weather like outside?


60s clear sky


----------



## SacMe24

leggo PE said:


> Overcast.


We need to help @P-Emake a decision on what type of beer to have based on the weather...


----------



## SacMe24

P-E said:


> 60s clear sky


See... that makes me want to have a nice stout...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The nearest one!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Carbs for dinner.  Spag and garlic bread. Yummo.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> What kind of beer do I want??


Cold, free, stout.


----------



## leggo PE

SacMe24 said:


> We need to help @P-Emake a decision on what type of beer to have based on the weather...


I know. I want recommendations, too!


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Cold, free, stout.


Thank ya!


----------



## leggo PE

Lotsa stout recommendations.


----------



## leggo PE

At least, two.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> At least, two.


Cause stout is tasty.  Was going to suggest an IPA, but changed my mind.


----------



## SacMe24

vhab49_PE said:


> Carbs for dinner.  Spag and garlic bread. Yummo.


If I am blessed enough to pass, I plan of celebrating at this place in San Francisco and having LOTS of carbs...

https://thestinkingrose.com/

Their spaghetti and garlic bread are AMAZING...not to mention the meat loaf and other apetizers..


----------



## P-E

My bad 74F


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SacMe24 said:


> If I am blessed enough to pass, I plan of celebrating at this place in San Francisco and having LOTS of carbs...
> 
> https://thestinkingrose.com/
> 
> Their spaghetti and garlic bread are AMAZING...not to mention the meat loaf and other apetizers..


Take me with you!!!


----------



## SacMe24

squaretaper said:


> Take me with you!!!


I'm telling you... this place is the bomb.com ....we should definitely plan a celebration if we all pass...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SacMe24 said:


> I'm telling you... this place is the bomb.com ....we should definitely plan a celebration if we all pass...


As long as one person goes to the hospital, it was a successful party.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Quittin' time. Seeya suckas!


----------



## leggo PE

Mmmm carbs!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Mmmm carbs!


They're wonderful.


----------



## leggo PE

And essential! Gotta stock up before my ride home, ya know?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Strawberry rhubarb dessert getting ready for the oven. yum.


----------



## P-E

Go sox


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Go A's


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Strawberry rhubarb dessert getting ready for the oven. yum.


Your house is probably the best smelling house on the block.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Working at my side hustle SPAM.


----------



## Violator

Qwerty


----------



## Voomie

Spam bed


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

vhab49_PE said:


> We had two architects leave in the last month.


Probably no loss there...lol


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'



P-E said:


> Wood


----------



## knight1fox3

East coast time this week...


----------



## Ble_PE

East coast time every week!


----------



## Supe

Eeeeeeeeeeeast Cooooooooooooast


----------



## RBHeadge PE

it's quiet, too quiet


----------



## Ble_PE

Need more coffee.


----------



## Supe

Ble_PE said:


> Need more coffee.


This.  So much this.


----------



## vee043324

Good morning spam!!! Doctors appointments this morning.. I think I’d rather be at work?


----------



## vee043324

vhab49_PE said:


> Strawberry rhubarb dessert getting ready for the oven. yum.


That sounds amazing


----------



## vee043324

leggo PE said:


> What kind of beer do I want??


White claw, always.

- their brand ambassador, Vee


----------



## caychanh

Only on page 174?  How do we see how many spams so far?


----------



## caychanh

I heard from the trolls that Texas, Colorado, and Illinois results are out.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vee043324 said:


> That sounds amazing


It was quite tasty.  And for breakfast I put a scoop on my homemade yogurt.  Yummo!


----------



## caychanh

I see they started adding a couple PE licenses in Texas this morning.  Could it be a sign?


----------



## caychanh

Or only 5 ppl passed?


----------



## Szar

caychanh said:


> Or only 5 ppl passed?


Texan's are a little slow.  Not surprised.


----------



## caychanh

Maybe the rockets


----------



## caychanh

This spam thread is really slow.


----------



## caychanh

Morning sip of whiskey right now would be nice to excite the spammers


----------



## caychanh

Why is morning traffic so bad.


----------



## Szar

Ahhhh, morning traffic.  

Best part of living in a quite little town and biking to work.


----------



## txjennah PE

Morning everyone!


----------



## caychanh

If only homes near downtown are affordable so I can bike.  I'm not sure if I can ride straight in the bike lane tho.  Could be disasterous I'd stick with driving.


----------



## txjennah PE

caychanh said:


> If only homes near downtown are affordable so I can bike.  I'm not sure if I can ride straight in the bike lane tho.  Could be disasterous I'd stick with driving.


Yeah, homes downtown where I live are ridiculously expensive.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

caychanh said:


> Why is morning traffic so bad.


Because they are building a new bridge.  Oh, wait, you didn't mean here, did you?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Good morning, sunshine.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Oops, I meant good morning SPAMMERS.


----------



## Master slacker

blumpkin


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Master slacker said:


> blumpkin


Really.


----------



## Master slacker

cleveland steamer?


----------



## txjennah PE

There are a lot of F-bombs being dropped in the office next to my cube. I guess some people aren't having a good morning!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

We just watched Harold &amp; Kumar Escape from Guantanamo Bay the other day.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah said:


> There are a lot of F-bombs being dropped in the office next to my cube. I guess some people aren't having a good morning!


Yikes.  Of course, that is me every day.


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Yikes.  Of course, that is me every day.


Yeah since I'm in a cube, any f bombs on my end have to be really quiet


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## User1

Sorry! New job and vaca starts today! I haven't forgotten!



leggo PE said:


> [mention=32589]tj_PE[/mention] has been basically MIA.


----------



## Szar

So is your new Job vacationing?  Trying to figure out how _both _start today.


----------



## vee043324

txjennah said:


> Yeah, homes downtown where I live are ridiculously expensive.


I pay an embarrassingly high amount for a 300 sqft studio...


----------



## vee043324

txjennah said:


> There are a lot of F-bombs being dropped in the office next to my cube. I guess some people aren't having a good morning!


I actually get worried if I don’t hear people throwing the F-bomb around the office. #politics


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Stop, in the name of SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah said:


> Yeah since I'm in a cube, any f bombs on my end have to be really quiet


So, it's an F-cluster munition? How adorable!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah said:


> There are a lot of F-bombs being dropped in the office next to my cube. I guess some people aren't having a good morning!


Just another day in paradise.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> I actually get worried if I don’t hear people throwing the F-bomb around the office. #politics


If you don't fight, you don't care.


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> I actually get worried if I don’t hear people throwing the F-bomb around the office. #politics


Situation Normal


----------



## SacMe24

WEST COAST is in da house !!!


----------



## SacMe24

:appl: :beerbang:


----------



## Szar

About time you slackers got to work.  East coast cant carry you forever.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Gotta put in a new ladder.  Hmm.


----------



## envirotex

Government cubicles are the worst.


----------



## envirotex

Waiting for a time stamp...


----------



## leggo PE

Catching up on spam.


----------



## envirotex

Feeling sorry for our public servants.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

envirotex said:


> Government cubicles are the worst.


Husband has private gov't office.  Window too.


----------



## envirotex

Old, crappy, and small. No wonder they can’t hire or keep anyone here.


----------



## envirotex

vhab49_PE said:


> Husband has private gov't office.  Window too.


He must be elected...


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> Sorry! New job and vaca starts today! I haven't forgotten!


It's okay, I guess....


----------



## akwooly

happy tuesday


----------



## SacMe24

Szar said:


> About time you slackers got to work.  East coast cant carry you forever.


We pick up where you left off after 5 Eastern... :th_rockon:


----------



## leggo PE

envirotex said:


> Old, crappy, and small. No wonder they can’t hire or keep anyone here.


When I was working at the state (of Vermont, way back when), they decided to transition everyone to an open floorplan. We got to choose the style of our desks, and I chose a standing desk. But once they actually installed it all (which took months), i unsurprisingly turned out that an open floor plan for a floor that had 200ish people on it was not the most productive environment. You could literally hear EVERYTHING.


----------



## envirotex

Yep. Better than Monday. That’s what I always say.


----------



## leggo PE

It's nice to see a fairly strong West Coast (particularly California) contingent this time around. Normally, I feel there aren't so many of us!


----------



## envirotex

leggo PE said:


> When I was working at the state (of Vermont, way back when), they decided to transition everyone to an open floorplan. We got to choose the style of our desks, and I chose a standing desk. But once they actually installed it all (which took months), i unsurprisingly turned out that an open floor plan for a floor that had 200ish people on it was not the most productive environment. You could literally hear EVERYTHING.


Tax dollars at work...


----------



## envirotex

leggo PE said:


> It's nice to see a fairly strong West Coast (particularly California) contingent this time around. Normally, I feel there aren't so many of us!


Too many computer and data scientists...not as many engineers.


----------



## SacMe24

Hello from Sacramento @leggo PE... @squaretaper is also in town....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

envirotex said:


> He must be elected...


Nope.  USACE civillan.  Not sure why he gets an office.


----------



## SacMe24

What time do you fine folks think NCEES will release results? From previous experience, this can happen between 10am-12pm Pacific...


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> When I was working at the state (of Vermont, way back when), they decided to transition everyone to an open floorplan. We got to choose the style of our desks, and I chose a standing desk. But once they actually installed it all (which took months), i unsurprisingly turned out that an open floor plan for a floor that had 200ish people on it was not the most productive environment. You could literally hear EVERYTHING.


I would hate open concept.  I like hiding in my cube.  I heard my company is eventually moving towards it, and I'm like nooooooo.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Norcal Representin'!


----------



## leggo PE

Norcal &gt; SoCal


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Norcal &gt; SoCal


Water = no cal


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SacMe24 said:


> Hello from Sacramento @leggo PE... @squaretaper is also in town....


Ahoy!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> It's nice to see a fairly strong West Coast (particularly California) contingent this time around. Normally, I feel there aren't so many of us!


We're working, that's why! Probably.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

envirotex said:


> Too many computer and data scientists...not as many engineers.


What even IS "data science??"


----------



## ME_VT_PE

leggo PE said:


> When I was working at the state (of Vermont, way back when), they decided to transition everyone to an open floorplan. We got to choose the style of our desks, and I chose a standing desk. But once they actually installed it all (which took months), i unsurprisingly turned out that an open floor plan for a floor that had 200ish people on it was not the most productive environment. You could literally hear EVERYTHING.


Sounds like Vermont Government hard at work


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> When I was working at the state (of Vermont, way back when), they decided to transition everyone to an open floorplan. We got to choose the style of our desks, and I chose a standing desk. But once they actually installed it all (which took months), i unsurprisingly turned out that an open floor plan for a floor that had 200ish people on it was not the most productive environment. You could literally hear EVERYTHING.


They're going to pack us six to a cubicle pretty soon. We're hiring like crazy.


----------



## vee043324

envirotex said:


> Government cubicles are the worst.


have you seen mine though?? I made it so pretty


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SacMe24 said:


> What time do you fine folks think NCEES will release results? From previous experience, this can happen between 10am-12pm Pacific...


10am-ish, as I recall.


----------



## ME_VT_PE

squaretaper said:


> 10am-ish, as I recall.


always on a Thursday or a Monday?


----------



## vee043324

squaretaper said:


> 10am-ish, as I recall.


It was around 4pm eastern for me..


----------



## SacMe24

ME_VT said:


> always on a Thursday or a Monday?


Yes... as I recall it's always been on a Monday or Thursday...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Uhm...you're really testing my memory now. If it weren't for all those IIPAs...


----------



## SacMe24

vee043324 said:


> It was around 4pm eastern for me..


Did you receive an email from NCEES or from your state board?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

If I pass, I think I'll start my first tire fire.

Edit: Ooh! Neat! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## vee043324

envirotex said:


> Feeling sorry for our public servants.


stress level is much lower than consulting though.

....and so is the pay. but it's fine. really. it's fine.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

If I don't pass, I think I'll just change careers and be a "data scientist." Bwahahaha.


----------



## vee043324

SacMe24 said:


> Did you receive an email from NCEES or from your state board?


NCEES. I made my nonengineer friend call my state board and ask when the results would be release. we were one of the last released of the first day.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Or I'll just start a me fire.


----------



## SacMe24

vee043324 said:


> stress level is much lower than consulting though.
> 
> ....and so is the pay. but it's fine. really. it's fine.


I agree...so worth the pay cut....MUCH lower stress AND, after 5:30 pm, the rest of the day is mine as are the weekends...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Bringing self-immolation back, son.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SacMe24 said:


> I agree...so worth the pay cut....MUCH lower stress AND, after 5:30 pm, the rest of the day is mine as are the weekends...


Working on it.


----------



## SacMe24

squaretaper said:


> If I pass, I think I'll start my first tire fire.


If we both pass we can send smoke signals from across town hahaha...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Don't you people have work to do?


----------



## vee043324

SacMe24 said:


> I agree...so worth the pay cut....MUCH lower stress AND, after 5:30 pm, the rest of the day is mine as are the weekends...


yessss I come in at 9:30 and leave at 5:30 regularly.

and during congressional recess... that's a whole different animal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

For that matter...I guess I *could* open Outlook. Or I might not.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> yessss I come in at 9:30 and leave at 5:30 regularly.
> 
> and during congressional recess... that's a whole different animal.


@vee043324Do let us know when the silo under the White House opens up.


----------



## SacMe24

squaretaper said:


> Don't you people have work to do?


Of course... I have 2 screens, on the left is work, on the right... THIS !! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Tuesday mornings are the PM/Engineering management meetings and they always have coffee and bagels left over. But they're still talking. We're all eyeballing the bagels.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I want that dill spread.


----------



## SacMe24

squaretaper said:


> Tuesday mornings are the PM/Engineering management meetings and they always have coffee and bagels left over. But they're still talking. We're all eyeballing the bagels.


Haha... when I was in the private sector we used to do the same thing, especially after lunch-meetings...raid the left overs !!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SacMe24 said:


> Haha... when I was in the private sector we used to do the same thing, especially after lunch-meetings...raid the left overs !!


I mentioned this in another post, but at least twice a week we'll have piles of pizza and sandwiches leftover. I wouldn't mind if I never saw Pizza Guys or Togos ever again.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I don't go for it, but the smell wafts around when people bring it back to their cubes. It's gross if you're not the one eating.


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## ME_VT_PE

SacMe24 said:


> Of course... I have 2 screens, on the left is work, on the right... THIS !! :bananalama:


----------



## SacMe24

Do you guys remember who was the first state or entity to report results last October? If I'm not mistaken, I remember a fellow from Saudi Arabia posting his result first... he also said it was his fifth time taking the exam.. glad he finally passed.


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## SacMe24

ME_VT said:


> View attachment 11210


Ha !... that's awesome...


----------



## ME_VT_PE

SacMe24 said:


> Ha !... that's awesome...


same exact situation haha


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ME_VT said:


> View attachment 11210


OMG, WE GET IT. YOU HAVE DOPE MONITORS. TAKE IT DOWN A PEG.

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, super jelly at @ME_VT's 4K monitors. I hate you.


----------



## Szar

Geez.  This is why I pay a balz-illion dollars in taxes?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@ME_VT doesn't work for the government. He just has extremely high-rez goofing off.


----------



## ME_VT_PE

squaretaper said:


> @ME_VT doesn't work for the government. He just has extremely high-rez goofing off.


THATS RIGHT!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ME_VT said:


> THATS RIGHT!


Dude, *IF* we have to do this again, bring the family and we can hit up Yosemite.


----------



## Szar

Must get work through Gov. Contracts or Public Utilities then.

I only get two tablets.  And they don't even give me the chisels to carve them!


----------



## ME_VT_PE

squaretaper said:


> Dude, *IF* we have to do this again. Bring the family and we can hit up Yosemite.


I actually had a dream last night I was in Yosemite at the top of the Nose/El Cap climbing. It was glorious and terrifying...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, the microbrew/nanobrew scene in Sacramento is blowing up. Every corner has super fancy beers now, it's pretty cool.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I do like me some Alchemist though.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

squaretaper said:


> Also, the microbrew/nanobrew scene in Sacramento is blowing up. Every corner has super fancy beers now, it's pretty cool.


I agree. Fancy food in Norcal as well, no MSG, Organic, fat free, Gluten Free, sugar free, and taste free.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Dean Agnostic said:


> I agree. Fancy food in Norcal as well, no MSG, Organic, fat free, Gluten Free, sugar free, and taste free.


It's so true. That's why you have to hit up the fancy food trucks. So good.


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunch post.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Dean Agnostic said:


> Norcal Representin'!


@Dean Agnostic Cool! Are you a Bay Area EBer? Or Sac valley? Or further north (i.e. State of Jefferson)?


----------



## txjennah PE

vee043324 said:


> stress level is much lower than consulting though.
> 
> ....and so is the pay. but it's fine. really. it's fine.


I really want to move into a regulator role eventually...but yeah, it would be an income slash for sure.


----------



## txjennah PE

SacMe24 said:


> Do you guys remember who was the first state or entity to report results last October? If I'm not mistaken, I remember a fellow from Saudi Arabia posting his result first... he also said it was his fifth time taking the exam.. glad he finally passed.


I remember that! And I remembering responding along the lines of "NICE TRY, TROLL."  Oops.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taco Tuesday!


----------



## vee043324

txjennah said:


> I remember that! And I remembering responding along the lines of "NICE TRY, TROLL."  Oops.


Lmaoooo


----------



## vee043324

vhab49_PE said:


> Taco Tuesday!


Smell of tacos is currently wafting over to my cube thanks to my coworkers lunch...


----------



## leggo PE

Headyyyy Topperrrrrr!


----------



## leggo PE

I am heading to VT twice this year (for weddings) and might need to mail myself some back.


----------



## leggo PE

Or I could just get a friend to mail me some.


----------



## leggo PE

Also, I miss Citizen Cider!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Headyyyy Topperrrrrr!


OMG, yum! @leggo PE I'm brewing this weekend! I'll save some for you.


----------



## SacMe24

txjennah said:


> I remember that! And I remembering responding along the lines of "NICE TRY, TROLL."  Oops.


Yes... but he did turn out to be legit  :true:


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> OMG, yum! @leggo PE I'm brewing this weekend! I'll save some for you.


You're brewing Heady Topper?? 

EDIT: Yay, topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> You're brewing Heady Topper??
> 
> EDIT: Yay, topsies!  :bananalama:


A clone.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

That freakin' banana guy cracks me up.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> A clone.


Cool!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, back to work. You all are going to be me into trouble.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Hasta lasagna!


----------



## leggo PE

We'll see how long you last away!


----------



## envirotex

Mmmm. Lasagna.

View attachment 11211


----------



## ME_VT_PE

leggo PE said:


> Headyyyy Topperrrrrr!


How do people know about heady topper? I just finished the design work for Lawsons new Brewery and taproom buildings...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Lady Square and I used to live in upstate NY, so I got to build my liquid jacket with a variety of potent potables.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

EC and WC beers are pretty different, I sorta like the EC brews to start, and then end with WC brews. Doesn't *really* matter anyway. After the 5th one they all taste the same.


----------



## ME_VT_PE

I didnt think it even made it that far haha


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@ME_VT I dunno, what did you think the difference was when you came out here?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

You mofos are making me thisty.


----------



## ME_VT_PE

They get you shitfaced for sure. Schwastey McWasted ARGHHhhh


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

It's only Tuesday.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Need to get this submittal out.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Don't wanna.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

But gotta.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, 3 more minutes of this EB nonsense.


----------



## ME_VT_PE

squaretaper said:


> @ME_VT I dunno, what did you think the difference was when you came out here?


I was in the bag after 3 pints of whatever the hell we were drinking. I didn't have anything while I was studying.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'm at 1.25L of coffee so far.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> you might when results get released..


Ohh the peanut gallery goes wild!


----------



## leggo PE

ME_VT said:


> How do people know about heady topper? I just finished the design work for Lawsons new Brewery and taproom buildings...


I went to college and worked in VT for a few years. Not sure how @squaretaper knows, except it has a very high score on whatever beer rating website?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I don't think my neighbors appreciate my mechanical keyboard.


----------



## ME_VT_PE

I'm going to get wrecked after results are released. In celebration or in anger, either way...


----------



## leggo PE

I'm done after two Heady Toppers, if I can even make it through the second.

Or I move on, to very questionable hard liquor choices!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ME_VT said:


> I'm going to get wrecked after results are released. In celebration or in anger, either way...


I'm right there with you.


----------



## ME_VT_PE

leggo PE said:


> I went to college and worked in VT for a few years. Not sure how @squaretaper knows, except it has a very high score on whatever beer rating website?


oh Nice!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> I'm done after two Heady Toppers, if I can even make it through the second.
> 
> Or I move on, to very questionable hard liquor choices!


This. This is leadership.


----------



## leggo PE

I was thinking I'd been to Lawson's, but actually, I was thinking of Hill Farmstead. Such a pretty location up in the NEK!


----------



## leggo PE

But my Heady Topper days are few and far between these days.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> I went to college and worked in VT for a few years. Not sure how @squaretaper knows, except it has a very high score on whatever beer rating website?


I made friends with a group of beer nerds when I lived in upstate NY. People would bring cans of whatever fancy stuff to wait out the snowpocalypse.


----------



## ME_VT_PE

If I pass I'll polish off a 24 pack. Fail, a 30 (of keystones)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ME_VT said:


> If I pass I'll polish off a 24 pack. Fail, a 30 (of keystones)


If you're not tasting dinner twice, you're not doing it right.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Argh, you guys are too distracting. I'm supposed to work.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, hasta lasagna! For reals this time.


----------



## SacMe24

That's it... I'm calling NCEES right now and demanding to know my results... :waitwall:


----------



## ME_VT_PE

SacMe24 said:


> That's it... I'm calling NCEES right now and demanding to know my results... :waitwall:


I've been playing with the "chat" feature on the NCEES website. They don't have much of a sense of humor those guys...


----------



## Szar

Well I know two people who's exams will be lost mysteriously... 

Why anger the NCEES overlords?!


----------



## SacMe24

ME_VT said:


> I've been playing with the "chat" feature on the NCEES website. They don't have much of a sense of humor those guys...


haha.. well what have you been telling them?


----------



## SacMe24

Szar said:


> Well I know two people who's exams will be lost mysteriously...
> 
> Why anger the NCEES overlords?!


Is your new profile picture an angry pear holding a pair of [SIZE=12pt]Scissors[/SIZE] ?


----------



## Szar

SacMe24 said:


> Is your new profile picture an angry pear holding a pair of [SIZE=12pt]Scissors[/SIZE] ?


Indeed Good Sir!


----------



## ME_VT_PE

Szar said:


> Well I know two people who's exams will be lost mysteriously...
> 
> Why anger the NCEES overlords?!


I Automatically fail


----------



## Szar

SacMe24 said:


> Is your new profile picture an angry pear holding a pair of [SIZE=12pt]Scissors[/SIZE] ?


And do not forget the Shield and Podium!


----------



## ME_VT_PE

SacMe24 said:


> haha.. well what have you been telling them?


I told them that they should give me my result because I'm the man


----------



## txjennah PE

I know that the waiting sucks...I about went crazy the first time around.  The second time around, I was dreading the results/surprised that they were released earlier than expected.


----------



## SacMe24

ME_VT said:


> I Automatically fail


Oh c'mon... have a little faith...I sincerely wish all of you guys the best...


----------



## SacMe24

Szar said:


> And do not forget the Shield and Podium!


did you make it?


----------



## ME_VT_PE

SacMe24 said:


> Oh c'mon... have a little faith...I sincerely wish all of you guys the best...


I passed but then pissed off ncees so they docked 50 points


----------



## Szar

SacMe24 said:


> did you make it?


Of course!  I cannot draw, sculpt or paint but lord help me I can construct!


----------



## SacMe24

ME_VT said:


> I passed but then pissed off ncees so they docked 50 points


That must've been quite an insult for them to knock off 50 points out of 80  :huh:


----------



## SacMe24

Szar said:


> Of course!  I cannot draw, sculpt or paint but lord help me I can construct!


Haha... that's awesome... I think it's an accurate depiction of how most of us are feeling about waiting for these results !


----------



## JohnLee

I can't function with over my head.... Come ! ON!!! NCEES!!!!


----------



## Szar

SacMe24 said:


> Haha... that's awesome... I think it's an accurate depiction of how most of us are feeling about waiting for these results !


It actually all started because my Wife sent me to work with a Pear.  I don't eat pears for lunch.  I eat oranges for lunch.

So I proceeded to Facebook update her on the construction status of the "Killer Pear".


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Szar said:


> It actually all started because my Wife sent me to work with a Pear.  I don't eat pears for lunch.  I ear oranges for lunch.
> 
> So I proceeded to Facebook update her on the status of the "Killer Pear".


This. This is why we went to university.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Dang, just heard back about a job. They went with the other guy, but I was/am the runner up. I'm the #1, #2. LOL!


----------



## SacMe24

squaretaper said:


> Dang, just heard back about a job. They went with the other guy, but I was/am the runner up. I'm the #1, #2. LOL!


Wait until you get your PE in a few days and then you can shove it in their face....


----------



## SacMe24

JohnLee said:


> I can't function with over my head.... Come ! ON!!! NCEES!!!!


I know right?... geez ...patience... patience I keep telling myself..


----------



## SacMe24

What is everyone having for lunch? It's grilled pork tenderloin, grilled peppers and Farro for me today....


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SacMe24 said:


> Wait until you get your PE in a few days and then you can shove it in their face....


That's the plan! "You'll *_hic_* live to re-*_hic_*-gret this!"


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SacMe24 said:


> What is everyone having for lunch? It's grilled pork tenderloin, grilled peppers and Farro for me today....


Spring rolls from the Vietnamese roach coach that comes by the office. So good!


----------



## SacMe24

squaretaper said:


> Spring rolls from the Vietnamese roach coach that comes by the office. So good!


We have food-truck Thursdays around here... they're pretty good...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah said:


> I know that the waiting sucks...I about went crazy the first time around.  The second time around, I was dreading the results/surprised that they were released earlier than expected.


I agree.  It really screwed with my week that they came out when they did, but was so thrilled they came out when they did.  And I think deep down I knew all the troll posts were real, I got the horrible shakes about 10 minutes before I got the email.


----------



## knight1fox3

squaretaper said:


> OMG, WE GET IT. YOU HAVE DOPE MONITORS. TAKE IT DOWN A PEG.
> 
> Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


Only 2 monitors. That's cute. Even at home I have 4 monitors. But then again, I do have my own computer business. :thumbs:



ME_VT said:


> If I pass I'll polish off a 24 pack. Fail, a 30 (of keystones)


Yes! 30 stones always does the trick! :thumbs:


----------



## Szar

knight1fox3 said:


> Only 2 monitors. That's cute. Even at home I have 4 monitors. But then again, I do have my own computer business. :thumbs:


I just had another pixel on my monitor die.  I am told its not enough reason to get a new work monitor.


----------



## SacMe24

I brought my lunch today but someone here said it was "taco tuesday" and I HAD to get some from the truck... DAMN you .. and THANK you at the same time... :bananalama:


----------



## ME_VT_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Only 2 monitors. That's cute. Even at home I have 4 monitors. But then again, I do have my own computer business. :thumbs:
> 
> Yes! 30 stones always does the trick! :thumbs:


thirty dirty stones done dirt cheap


----------



## knight1fox3

Szar said:


> I just had another pixel on my monitor die.  I am told its not enough reason to get a new work monitor.


_&lt;Leans forward to inspect potentially faulty pixel and spills beverage on monitor causing it to fail&gt;_

That ought to do it! :thumbs:


----------



## Szar

knight1fox3 said:


> _&lt;Leans forward to inspect potentially faulty pixel and spills beverage on monitor causing it to fail&gt;_
> 
> That ought to do it! :thumbs:


You are clearly no run-of-the-mill IT jockey.  You skill indicates Manager or Director level.


----------



## vee043324

ME_VT said:


> I've been playing with the "chat" feature on the NCEES website. They don't have much of a sense of humor those guys...


screenshots or it didn't happen.


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm trying so hard not to fall asleep


----------



## ME_VT_PE

vee043324 said:


> screenshots or it didn't happen.


It wont let me upload. Just ask @squaretaper


----------



## caychanh

Nice spam activity today.  I almost forgot results are coming out soon.  Nice day outside to have a couple cold beverages.


----------



## knight1fox3

ME_VT said:


> It wont let me upload. Just ask @squaretaper


So host the image and the use the "Insert other media" feature. :thumbs:

No need to consume valuable forum space.


----------



## caychanh

Being preoccupied greatly helps anxiety, I'm at ease no matter the outcome.

Fail --- wait one year before attempting again so no studying anytime soon

Pass -- no more studying for exam.  

Either way congrats to me, I can spend time on more productive work.

Like knocking out thin set mortar from crappy tiles

TOP post!!


----------



## caychanh

Drinking my favorite cold beverages and enjoying family life.

Party time


----------



## caychanh

Minivan shopping yay!  

Boring waiting for results


----------



## caychanh

Quitting time already?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

caychanh said:


> Minivan shopping yay!
> 
> Boring waiting for results


I put 350,000 miles on my 1998 Toyota Sienna. Worth every penny.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ME_VT said:


> It wont let me upload. Just ask @squaretaper


ACKNOWLEDGEMENTS: I hereby certify the above statements are true.

Signed,

◘▲


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ASCE junk mail day.


----------



## SacMe24

I predict that this board is going to LIGHT-UP on Thursday between 10-12 Pacific.... :holyness:


----------



## vee043324

why isn't it 5:30 yet...


----------



## SacMe24

vee043324 said:


> why isn't it 5:30 yet...


Hush... you're just 45 min away from that... we on the other hand have to wait another 3:45 hrs.... ugh....


----------



## txjennah PE

I just realized I can make my very last student loan payment this Friday.   arty-smiley-048:


----------



## vee043324

txjennah said:


> I just realized I can make my very last student loan payment this Friday.   arty-smiley-048:


woooooo that's amazing! congrats!


----------



## vee043324

SacMe24 said:


> Hush... you're just 45 min away from that... we on the other hand have to wait another 3:45 hrs.... ugh....


ummm but hello you got to sleep in three hours this morning.


----------



## SacMe24

vee043324 said:


> ummm but hello you got to sleep in three hours this morning.


I hope those 30 min go by fast for you... :beerbang:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah said:


> I just realized I can make my very last student loan payment this Friday.   arty-smiley-048:


Well done! I am...50 payments away!


----------



## vee043324

SacMe24 said:


> I hope those 30 min go by fast for you... :beerbang:


----------



## P-E

squaretaper said:


> I do like me some Alchemist though.


I have some heady toppers for tomorrow.


----------



## vee043324

does anyone else feel the internal struggle of wanting to leave work without being the FIRST person to leave? because that's me every day after 5:20pm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Going to pick up foster kitteh!


----------



## leggo PE

vee043324 said:


> does anyone else feel the internal struggle of wanting to leave work without being the FIRST person to leave? because that's me every day after 5:20pm.


Never!

But I'm also never the first person to leave. We have a somewhat flexible work schedule, so some people leave around 4.


----------



## leggo PE

Now who's gonna get this thing at least to 5000 posts??


----------



## leggo PE

Me?


----------



## leggo PE

Me?


----------



## leggo PE

Me?


----------



## leggo PE

Me?


----------



## leggo PE

Me?

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

Me?


----------



## leggo PE

Me?


----------



## leggo PE

Me?


----------



## leggo PE

Me?


----------



## leggo PE

Me?


----------



## leggo PE

Me?


----------



## leggo PE

Me?


----------



## leggo PE

Me?


----------



## leggo PE

Me?


----------



## leggo PE

Me?


----------



## leggo PE

Me?


----------



## leggo PE

Me?


----------



## leggo PE

Me?


----------



## leggo PE

Me?


----------



## leggo PE

Me?


----------



## leggo PE

Me?


----------



## leggo PE

Me?


----------



## leggo PE

Me?


----------



## leggo PE

Me?


----------



## leggo PE

Me?


----------



## leggo PE

Me?


----------



## leggo PE

Me?


----------



## leggo PE

Me?


----------



## leggo PE

Me?


----------



## leggo PE

Me?

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

Me?


----------



## leggo PE

Me?


----------



## leggo PE

Me?


----------



## leggo PE

Me?


----------



## leggo PE

Me?


----------



## leggo PE

Me?


----------



## leggo PE

Me?


----------



## leggo PE

Me?


----------



## leggo PE

Me?


----------



## SacMe24

vee043324 said:


> does anyone else feel the internal struggle of wanting to leave work without being the FIRST person to leave? because that's me every day after 5:20pm.


Anytime after 5:35 is fair...


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?


----------



## leggo PE

You?

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

Who?


----------



## leggo PE

Who?


----------



## leggo PE

Who?


----------



## leggo PE

Who?


----------



## leggo PE

Who?


----------



## leggo PE

Who?


----------



## leggo PE

Who?


----------



## leggo PE

Who?


----------



## leggo PE

Who?


----------



## leggo PE

Who?


----------



## leggo PE

Who?


----------



## leggo PE

Who?


----------



## leggo PE

Who?


----------



## leggo PE

Who?


----------



## leggo PE

Who?


----------



## leggo PE

Who?


----------



## leggo PE

Who?


----------



## leggo PE

Who?


----------



## leggo PE

Who?


----------



## leggo PE

Who?


----------



## leggo PE

Who?


----------



## leggo PE

Who?


----------



## leggo PE

Who?


----------



## leggo PE

Who?


----------



## leggo PE

Who?

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

Post


----------



## SacMe24

What's for dinner fellas? :laugh:


----------



## leggo PE

Who?


----------



## leggo PE

Who?


----------



## leggo PE

Who?


----------



## leggo PE

Lentil salad!


----------



## leggo PE

Lentil salad!


----------



## leggo PE

Lentil salad!


----------



## leggo PE

Lentil salad!


----------



## leggo PE

Lentil salad!


----------



## leggo PE

Lentil salad!


----------



## leggo PE

Lentil salad!


----------



## leggo PE

Lentil salad!


----------



## leggo PE

Lentil salad!


----------



## leggo PE

Lentil salad!


----------



## leggo PE

Lentil salad!


----------



## leggo PE

Lentil salad!


----------



## leggo PE

Lentil salad!


----------



## leggo PE

Lentil salad!


----------



## leggo PE

Lentil salad!


----------



## leggo PE

Lentil salad!


----------



## leggo PE

Lentil salad!


----------



## leggo PE

Lentil salad!


----------



## leggo PE

Lentil salad!


----------



## leggo PE

Lentil salad!

EDIT: Topsies!


----------



## leggo PE

Lentil salad!


----------



## leggo PE

Lentil salad!


----------



## leggo PE

Lentil salad!


----------



## leggo PE

Lentil salad!


----------



## leggo PE

Lentil salad!


----------



## leggo PE

Lentil salad!


----------



## leggo PE

Lentil salad!


----------



## leggo PE

Lentil salad!


----------



## leggo PE

Lentil salad!


----------



## leggo PE

Lentil salad!


----------



## leggo PE

Lentil salad!


----------



## leggo PE

Lentil salad!


----------



## leggo PE

Lentil salad!


----------



## leggo PE

Lentil salad!


----------



## leggo PE

Lentil salad!


----------



## leggo PE

Lentil salad!


----------



## leggo PE

Lentil salad!


----------



## leggo PE

Lentil salad!


----------



## leggo PE

Lentil salad!


----------



## leggo PE

Lentil salad!


----------



## leggo PE

Lentil salad!


----------



## leggo PE

Lentil salad!


----------



## leggo PE

Lentil salad!


----------



## leggo PE

Lentil salad!


----------



## leggo PE

Lentil salad!

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> And homemade sourdough bread.


I would like to commission a loaf next time you're up here. Do you take Venmo?

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

And homemade sourdough bread.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> I would like to commission a loaf next time you're up here. Do you take Venmo?


I am not a seasoned enough baker to charge for my bread, yet.


----------



## leggo PE

Sourdough!


----------



## leggo PE

Sourdough!


----------



## leggo PE

Sourdough!


----------



## leggo PE

Sourdough!


----------



## leggo PE

Sourdough!


----------



## leggo PE

Sourdough!


----------



## leggo PE

Sourdough!


----------



## leggo PE

Sourdough!


----------



## leggo PE

Sourdough!


----------



## leggo PE

Sourdough!


----------



## leggo PE

Sourdough!


----------



## leggo PE

Sourdough!


----------



## leggo PE

Sourdough!


----------



## leggo PE

Sourdough!


----------



## leggo PE

Sourdough!


----------



## leggo PE

Sourdough!


----------



## leggo PE

Sourdough!


----------



## leggo PE

Sourdough!


----------



## leggo PE

Sourdough!


----------



## leggo PE

Sourdough!


----------



## leggo PE

Sourdough!


----------



## leggo PE

Sourdough!


----------



## leggo PE

Sourdough!

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:  (after @squaretaper swiped the last one from me, amidst my spamming)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> I am not a seasoned enough baker to charge for my bread, yet.


Farmers' Market people can't tell.


----------



## leggo PE

Sourdough!


----------



## leggo PE

The itch to bake is real!


----------



## leggo PE

The itch to bake is real!


----------



## leggo PE

The itch to bake is real!


----------



## leggo PE

The itch to bake is real!


----------



## leggo PE

The itch to bake is real!


----------



## leggo PE

The itch to bake is real!


----------



## leggo PE

The itch to bake is real!


----------



## leggo PE

The itch to bake is real!


----------



## leggo PE

The itch to bake is real!


----------



## leggo PE

The itch to bake is real!


----------



## leggo PE

The itch to bake is real!


----------



## leggo PE

The itch to bake is real!


----------



## leggo PE

The itch to bake is real!


----------



## leggo PE

The itch to bake is real!


----------



## leggo PE

The itch to bake is real!


----------



## leggo PE

The itch to bake is real!


----------



## leggo PE

The itch to bake is real!


----------



## leggo PE

The itch to bake is real!


----------



## leggo PE

The itch to bake is real!


----------



## leggo PE

The itch to bake is real!


----------



## leggo PE

The itch to bake is real!


----------



## leggo PE

The itch to bake is real!


----------



## leggo PE

The itch to bake is real!


----------



## leggo PE

The itch to bake is real!


----------



## leggo PE

The itch to bake is real!


----------



## leggo PE

The itch to bake is real!


----------



## leggo PE

The itch to bake is real!


----------



## leggo PE

The itch to bake is real!


----------



## leggo PE

The itch to bake is real!


----------



## leggo PE

The itch to bake is real!


----------



## leggo PE

The itch to bake is real!


----------



## leggo PE

The itch to bake is real!


----------



## leggo PE

The itch to bake is real!


----------



## leggo PE

The itch to bake is real!


----------



## leggo PE

The itch to bake is real!


----------



## leggo PE

The itch to bake is real!


----------



## leggo PE

The itch to bake is real!


----------



## leggo PE

The itch to bake is real!


----------



## leggo PE

The itch to bake is real!


----------



## leggo PE

The itch to bake is real!


----------



## leggo PE

The itch to bake is real!


----------



## leggo PE

The itch to bake is real!


----------



## leggo PE

The itch to bake is real!


----------



## leggo PE

The itch to bake is real!


----------



## leggo PE

The itch to bake is real!


----------



## leggo PE

The itch to bake is real!


----------



## leggo PE

The itch to bake is real!


----------



## leggo PE

The itch to bake is real!

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Blob.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost there.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost there.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost there.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost there.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost there.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost there.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost there.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost there.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost there.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost there.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost there.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost there.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost there.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost there.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost there.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost there.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost there.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost there.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost there.

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

Almost there.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost there.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost there.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost there.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost there.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost there.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost there.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost there.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost there.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost there.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost there.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost there.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost there.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost there.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost there.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost there.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost there.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost there.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost there.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost there.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost there.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost there.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost there.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost there.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost there.

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

So close!

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

5000!

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

There ya go, folks. That's an example of some spamming.


----------



## leggo PE

And it got this darned thread to 5k, which, I'll remind you, is only 1/3 of the way to results being released.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> And it got this darned thread to 5k, which, I'll remind you, is only 1/3 of the way to results being released.


@leggo PE You are a complete nutcase. My hats off to you!


----------



## leggo PE

Now boo to me missing what will probably be most of (if not all of) the first half of tonight's Celtics-Cavs game.


----------



## leggo PE

Because it starts at 5:30! And I probably won't be home til 6 or 6:30.


----------



## P-E

Go Celtics


----------



## SacMe24

leggo PE said:


> And it got this darned thread to 5k, which, I'll remind you, is only 1/3 of the way to results being released.


Whoa... kudos to you for such an admirable effort !!


----------



## P-E

10k by morning


----------



## P-E

Could be done in about 90 minutes.


----------



## P-E

Problem is all the stopping for beer though.


----------



## P-E

Mini p-e and I are listening to ozzy.


----------



## P-E

Oh no he changed it to one republic.


----------



## P-E

Sox will be delayed.


----------



## P-E

Buckets here.


----------



## P-E

Cats


----------



## P-E

And dogs


----------



## leggo PE

@P-E is an excellent spammer.

While conversational spamming is nice, it does not get the job done.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> @P-E is an excellent spammer.
> 
> While conversational spamming is nice, it does not get the job done.


Got it!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Make.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Like.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@P-E!


----------



## leggo PE

Almost quittin' time...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

https://imgur.com/gallery/5NRaL3

Fosta kitteh.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sorry apparently I fail at getting photo to show.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Photo fail


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Photo fail


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Photo fail


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Photo phail


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Photo fail


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Photo fail


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cellos ready


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sun in my eyes


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Fail photos


----------



## leggo PE

Oh my goodness, soooo cute!


----------



## leggo PE

Also, still at work.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I did it!  Yay!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

He is a little lover too.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

This one might test the limits of returning foster kitteh's


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

off to snuggle


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Now he just wants to explore.


----------



## P-E

spam this thing


----------



## P-E

spam this thing


----------



## P-E

spam this thing


----------



## P-E

spam this thing


----------



## P-E

spam this thing


----------



## P-E

spam this thing


----------



## P-E

spam this thing


----------



## P-E

spam this thing


----------



## P-E

spam this thing


----------



## P-E

spam this thing


----------



## P-E

spam this thing


----------



## P-E

spam this thing


----------



## P-E

spam this thing


----------



## P-E

spam this thing


----------



## P-E

spam this thing


----------



## P-E

spam this thing


----------



## P-E

spam this thing


----------



## P-E

spam this thing


----------



## P-E

spam this thing


----------



## P-E

spam this thing


----------



## P-E

spam this thing


----------



## P-E

spam this thing


----------



## P-E

spam this thing


----------



## P-E

spam this thing


----------



## P-E

spam this thing


----------



## P-E

spam this thing


----------



## P-E

spam this thing


----------



## P-E

spam this thing


----------



## P-E

spam this thing


----------



## P-E

spam this thing


----------



## P-E

:40oz: spam this thing :bananalama:

ToP


----------



## P-E

spam this thingspam this thing


----------



## P-E

sox and C's losing boo


----------



## P-E

sox and C's losing boo


----------



## P-E

sox and C's losing boo


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tired


----------



## P-E

sox and C's losing boo


----------



## P-E

sox and C's losing boo


----------



## P-E

sox and C's losing boo


----------



## P-E

sox and C's losing boo


----------



## P-E

sox and C's losing boo


----------



## P-E

sox and C's losing boo


----------



## P-E

sox and C's losing boo


----------



## P-E

sox and C's losing boo


----------



## P-E

sox and C's losing boo


----------



## P-E

sox and C's losing boo


----------



## P-E

sox and C's losing boo


----------



## P-E

sox and C's losing boo


----------



## P-E

sox and C's losing boo


----------



## P-E

sox and C's losing boo


----------



## P-E

sox and C's losing boo


----------



## P-E

sox and C's losing boo


----------



## P-E

sox and C's losing boo


----------



## P-E

sox and C's losing boo


----------



## P-E

sox and C's losing boo


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: ToP 

sox and C's losing boo


----------



## P-E

vhab49_PE said:


> Tired


i took a nap


----------



## P-E

beer break


----------



## P-E

yum Trillium


----------



## P-E

yum Trillium


----------



## P-E

yum Trillium


----------



## P-E

yum Trillium


----------



## P-E

yum Trillium


----------



## P-E

yum Trillium


----------



## P-E

yum Trillium


----------



## P-E

yum Trillium


----------



## P-E

yum Trillium


----------



## P-E

yum Trillium


----------



## P-E

yum Trillium


----------



## P-E

yum Trillium


----------



## P-E

yum Trillium


----------



## P-E

yum Trillium


----------



## P-E

yum Trillium


----------



## P-E

yum Trillium


----------



## P-E

yum Trillium


----------



## P-E

yum Trillium


----------



## P-E

yum Trillium


----------



## P-E

yum Trillium


----------



## P-E

yum Trillium


----------



## P-E

yum Trillium


----------



## P-E

yum Trillium


----------



## P-E

has  there ever been a switch pitcher?


----------



## P-E

has  there ever been a switch pitcher?


----------



## P-E

has  there ever been a switch pitcher?


----------



## P-E

has  there ever been a switch pitcher?


----------



## P-E

has  there ever been a switch pitcher?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

This is one sleepy kitty.


----------



## P-E

has  there ever been a switch pitcher?


----------



## P-E

has  there ever been a switch pitcher?


----------



## P-E

vhab49_PE said:


> This is one sleepy kitty.


zzzzzz


----------



## P-E

has  there ever been a switch pitcher?


----------



## P-E

has  there ever been a switch pitcher?


----------



## P-E

has  there ever been a switch pitcher?


----------



## P-E

has  there ever been a switch pitcher?


----------



## P-E

has  there ever been a switch pitcher?


----------



## P-E

has  there ever been a switch pitcher?


----------



## P-E

has  there ever been a switch pitcher?


----------



## P-E

has  there ever been a switch pitcher?


----------



## P-E

has  there ever been a switch pitcher?


----------



## P-E

has  there ever been a switch pitcher?


----------



## P-E

has  there ever been a switch pitcher?


----------



## P-E

has  there ever been a switch pitcher?


----------



## P-E

has  there ever been a switch pitcher?


----------



## P-E

has  there ever been a switch pitcher?


----------



## P-E

has  there ever been a switch pitcher?


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: ToP

has  there ever been a switch pitcher?


----------



## P-E

six pitchers it seems


----------



## P-E

six pitchers it seems


----------



## P-E

six pitchers it seems


----------



## P-E

six pitchers it seems


----------



## P-E

six pitchers it seems


----------



## P-E

six pitchers it seems


----------



## P-E

six pitchers it seems


----------



## P-E

six pitchers it seems


----------



## P-E

six pitchers it seems


----------



## P-E

six pitchers it seems


----------



## P-E

six pitchers it seems


----------



## P-E

six pitchers it seems


----------



## P-E

six pitchers it seems


----------



## P-E

six pitchers it seems


----------



## P-E

six pitchers it seems


----------



## P-E

six pitchers it seems


----------



## P-E

six pitchers it seems


----------



## P-E

six pitchers it seems


----------



## P-E

six pitchers it seems


----------



## P-E

six pitchers it seems


----------



## P-E

six pitchers it seems


----------



## P-E

six pitchers it seems


----------



## P-E

six pitchers it seems


----------



## P-E

six pitchers it seems


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: ToP

six pitchers it seems


----------



## P-E

beer break :40oz:


----------



## P-E

DDH IPA


----------



## P-E

DDH IPA


----------



## P-E

DDH IPA


----------



## P-E

DDH IPA


----------



## P-E

DDH IPA


----------



## P-E

DDH IPA


----------



## P-E

DDH IPA


----------



## P-E

DDH IPA


----------



## P-E

DDH IPA


----------



## P-E

DDH IPA


----------



## P-E

DDH IPA


----------



## P-E

DDH IPA


----------



## P-E

DDH IPA


----------



## P-E

DDH IPA


----------



## P-E

DDH IPA


----------



## P-E

DDH IPA


----------



## P-E

DDH IPA


----------



## P-E

DDH IPA


----------



## P-E

DDH IPA


----------



## P-E

DDH IPA


----------



## P-E

DDH IPA


----------



## P-E

DDH IPA


----------



## P-E

DDH IPA


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: ToP

DDH IPA


----------



## envirotex

Yanny or Laurel?


----------



## P-E

not laurel


----------



## P-E

not laurel


----------



## P-E

not laurel


----------



## P-E

not laurel


----------



## P-E

not laurel


----------



## P-E

not laurel


----------



## P-E

not laurel


----------



## P-E

not laurel


----------



## P-E

not laurel


----------



## P-E

not laurel


----------



## P-E

not laurel


----------



## P-E

not laurel


----------



## P-E

not laurel


----------



## P-E

not laurel


----------



## P-E

not laurel


----------



## P-E

not laurel


----------



## P-E

not laurel


----------



## P-E

not laurel


----------



## P-E

not laurel


----------



## P-E

not laurel


----------



## P-E

not laurel


----------



## P-E

not laurel


----------



## P-E

not laurel


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: ToP

not laurel


----------



## P-E

Not yanny either


----------



## P-E

Not yanny either


----------



## P-E

Not yanny either


----------



## P-E

Not yanny either


----------



## P-E

Not yanny either


----------



## P-E

Not yanny either


----------



## P-E

Not yanny either


----------



## P-E

Not yanny either


----------



## P-E

Not yanny either


----------



## P-E

Not yanny either


----------



## P-E

Not yanny either


----------



## P-E

Not yanny either


----------



## P-E

Not yanny either


----------



## P-E

Not yanny either


----------



## P-E

Not yanny either


----------



## P-E

Not yanny either


----------



## P-E

Not yanny either


----------



## P-E

Not yanny either


----------



## P-E

Not yanny either


----------



## P-E

Not yanny either


----------



## P-E

Not yanny either


----------



## P-E

Not yanny either


----------



## P-E

Not yanny either


----------



## P-E

Not yanny either


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: ToP

Not yanny either


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## P-E

here


----------



## P-E

here


----------



## P-E

here


----------



## P-E

here


----------



## P-E

here


----------



## P-E

herehere


----------



## P-E

here


----------



## P-E

here


----------



## P-E

here


----------



## P-E

herehereherehereherehere


----------



## P-E

here


----------



## P-E

here


----------



## P-E

here


----------



## P-E

here


----------



## P-E

here


----------



## P-E

here


----------



## P-E

here


----------



## P-E

here


----------



## P-E

here


----------



## P-E

here


----------



## P-E

here


----------



## P-E

here


----------



## P-E

here


----------



## P-E

here


----------



## P-E

here


----------



## P-E

near


----------



## P-E

near


----------



## P-E

near


----------



## P-E

near


----------



## P-E

near


----------



## P-E

near


----------



## P-E

near


----------



## P-E

near


----------



## P-E

near


----------



## P-E

near


----------



## P-E

near


----------



## P-E

near


----------



## P-E

near


----------



## P-E

near


----------



## P-E

near


----------



## P-E

near


----------



## P-E

near


----------



## P-E

near


----------



## P-E

near


----------



## P-E

near


----------



## P-E

near


----------



## P-E

near


----------



## P-E

near


----------



## P-E

near


----------



## P-E

near


----------



## P-E

spammers wanted


----------



## P-E

spammers wanted


----------



## P-E

spammers wanted


----------



## P-E

spammers wanted


----------



## P-E

spammers wanted


----------



## P-E

spammers wanted


----------



## P-E

spammers wanted


----------



## P-E

spammers wanted


----------



## P-E

spammers wanted


----------



## P-E

spammers wanted


----------



## P-E

spammers wanted


----------



## P-E

spammers wanted


----------



## P-E

spammers wanted


----------



## P-E

spammers wanted


----------



## P-E

spammers wanted


----------



## P-E

spammers wanted


----------



## P-E

spammers wanted


----------



## P-E

spammers wanted


----------



## P-E

spammers wanted


----------



## P-E

spammers wanted


----------



## P-E

spammers wanted


----------



## P-E

spammers wanted


----------



## P-E

spammers wanted


----------



## P-E

spammers wanted


----------



## P-E

need beer  :40oz: ToP :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

celtics doing better


----------



## P-E

celtics doing better


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL @ basketball


----------



## P-E

tie game


----------



## P-E

knight1fox3 said:


> LOL @ basketball


hockey season over here


----------



## P-E

Cs are down a couple starter and still doing great


----------



## P-E

Cs have a better D this year


----------



## P-E

Sox got a run


----------



## P-E

C's on a roll


----------



## P-E

C's on a roll


----------



## P-E

C's on a roll


----------



## P-E

C's on a roll


----------



## P-E

C's on a roll


----------



## P-E

C's on a roll


----------



## P-E

C's on a roll


----------



## P-E

C's on a roll


----------



## P-E

C's on a roll


----------



## P-E

C's on a roll


----------



## P-E

C's on a roll


----------



## P-E

C's on a roll


----------



## P-E

C's on a roll


----------



## P-E

C's on a roll


----------



## P-E

C's on a roll


----------



## P-E

C's on a roll


----------



## P-E

C's on a roll


----------



## P-E

C's on a roll


----------



## P-E

C's on a roll


----------



## P-E

C's on a roll


----------



## P-E

C's on a roll


----------



## P-E

C's on a roll


----------



## P-E

C's on a roll


----------



## P-E

C's on a roll


----------



## P-E

C's on a roll


----------



## P-E

C's on a roll


----------



## P-E

C's on a roll


----------



## P-E

C's on a roll


----------



## P-E

james misses haha


----------



## P-E

C's on a roll


----------



## P-E

C's on a roll


----------



## P-E

C's on a roll


----------



## P-E

C's on a roll


----------



## P-E

C's on a roll


----------



## P-E

C's on a roll


----------



## P-E

C's on a roll


----------



## P-E

C's on a roll


----------



## P-E

C's on a roll


----------



## P-E

C's on a roll


----------



## P-E

C's on a roll


----------



## P-E

C's on a roll


----------



## P-E

C's on a roll ToP :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

beer break :40oz:


----------



## P-E

lot of ads for Solo @knight1fox3   Gonna be good?


----------



## P-E

4th quarter


----------



## P-E

4th quarter


----------



## P-E

4th quarter


----------



## P-E

4th quarter


----------



## P-E

4th quarter


----------



## P-E

4th quarter


----------



## P-E

4th quarter


----------



## P-E

4th quarter


----------



## P-E

4th quarter


----------



## P-E

4th quarter


----------



## P-E

4th quarter


----------



## P-E

4th quarter


----------



## P-E

4th quarter


----------



## P-E

4th quarter


----------



## P-E

4th quarter


----------



## P-E

4th quarter


----------



## P-E

4th quarter


----------



## P-E

4th quarter


----------



## P-E

4th quarter


----------



## P-E

4th quarter


----------



## P-E

4th quarter


----------



## P-E

4th quarter


----------



## P-E

4th quarter


----------



## P-E

up by 11


----------



## P-E

up by 11


----------



## P-E

up by 11


----------



## P-E

up by 11


----------



## P-E

up by 11


----------



## P-E

up by 11


----------



## P-E

up by 11


----------



## P-E

up by 11


----------



## P-E

up by 11


----------



## P-E

up by 11


----------



## P-E

up by 11


----------



## P-E

up by 11


----------



## P-E

up by 11


----------



## P-E

up by 11


----------



## P-E

up by 11


----------



## P-E

up by 11


----------



## P-E

up by 11


----------



## P-E

up by 11


----------



## P-E

up by 11


----------



## P-E

up by 11


----------



## P-E

up by 11


----------



## P-E

up by 11


----------



## P-E

up by 11


----------



## P-E

up by 11


----------



## P-E

:40oz: BOP

up by 11


----------



## P-E

great beer


----------



## P-E

great beer


----------



## P-E

great beer


----------



## P-E

great beer


----------



## P-E

great beer


----------



## P-E

great beer


----------



## P-E

great beer


----------



## P-E

great beer


----------



## P-E

great beer


----------



## P-E

great beer


----------



## P-E

great beer


----------



## P-E

great beer


----------



## P-E

great beer


----------



## P-E

great beer


----------



## P-E

great beer


----------



## P-E

great beer


----------



## P-E

great beer


----------



## P-E

great beer


----------



## P-E

great beer


----------



## P-E

great beer


----------



## P-E

great beer


----------



## P-E

great beer


----------



## P-E

great beer


----------



## P-E

great beer


----------



## P-E

great beer


----------



## P-E

great beer


----------



## P-E

great beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

:40oz:


----------



## P-E

Sox got 2


----------



## P-E

Sox got 2


----------



## P-E

Sox got 2


----------



## P-E

Sox got 2


----------



## P-E

Sox got 2


----------



## P-E

Sox got 2


----------



## P-E

Sox got 2


----------



## P-E

Sox got 2


----------



## P-E

Sox got 2


----------



## P-E

Sox got 2


----------



## P-E

Sox got 2


----------



## P-E

Sox got 2


----------



## P-E

Sox got 2


----------



## P-E

Sox got 2


----------



## P-E

Sox got 2


----------



## P-E

Sox got 2


----------



## P-E

Sox got 2


----------



## P-E

Sox got 2


----------



## P-E

Sox got 2


----------



## P-E

Sox got 2


----------



## P-E

Sox got 2


----------



## P-E

Sox got 2


----------



## P-E

Sox got 2


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: ToP

Sox got 2


----------



## P-E

C's still up by 11


----------



## P-E

C's still up by 11


----------



## P-E

C's still up by 11


----------



## P-E

C's still up by 11


----------



## P-E

C's still up by 11


----------



## P-E

C's still up by 11C's still up by 11


----------



## P-E

C's still up by 11


----------



## P-E

C's still up by 11


----------



## P-E

C's still up by 11


----------



## P-E

C's still up by 11


----------



## P-E

C's still up by 11


----------



## P-E

C's still up by 11


----------



## P-E

C's still up by 11


----------



## P-E

C's still up by 11


----------



## P-E

C's still up by 11


----------



## P-E

C's still up by 11


----------



## P-E

C's still up by 11


----------



## P-E

C's still up by 11


----------



## P-E

C's still up by 11


----------



## P-E

C's still up by 11


----------



## P-E

C's still up by 11


----------



## P-E

C's still up by 11


----------



## P-E

C's still up by 11


----------



## P-E

C's still up by 11


----------



## P-E

C's still up by 11


----------



## P-E

:40oz:


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few morefew more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

dirty foul?


----------



## P-E

yup


----------



## P-E

Sox still down 1


----------



## P-E

up by 12 and the ball


----------



## P-E

14


----------



## P-E

one on and 1 out


----------



## P-E

one on and 1 out


----------



## P-E

one on and 1 out


----------



## P-E

one on and 1 out


----------



## P-E

one on and 1 out


----------



## P-E

one on and 1 out


----------



## P-E

one on and 1 out


----------



## P-E

one on and 1 out


----------



## P-E

one on and 1 out


----------



## P-E

one on and 1 out


----------



## P-E

one on and 1 out


----------



## P-E

one on and 1 out


----------



## P-E

one on and 1 out


----------



## P-E

one on and 1 outone on and 1 out


----------



## P-E

one on and 1 out


----------



## P-E

one on and 1 out


----------



## P-E

one on and 1 out


----------



## P-E

one on and 1 out


----------



## P-E

one on and 1 out


----------



## P-E

one on and 1 out


----------



## P-E

lots of game left


----------



## P-E

lots of game left


----------



## P-E

lots of game left


----------



## P-E

lots of game left


----------



## P-E

lots of game left


----------



## P-E

lots of game left


----------



## P-E

lots of game left


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

P-E said:


> zzzzzz


----------



## P-E

lots of game left


----------



## P-E

aaaaaaaa


----------



## P-E

minute left


----------



## P-E

minute left


----------



## P-E

minute left


----------



## P-E

minute left


----------



## P-E

minute left


----------



## P-E

minute left


----------



## P-E

minute left


----------



## P-E

minute left


----------



## P-E

minute left


----------



## P-E

minute left


----------



## P-E

minute left


----------



## P-E

minute left


----------



## P-E

minute left


----------



## P-E

minute left


----------



## P-E

minute left


----------



## P-E

Celtics Win!!


----------



## P-E

Celtics Win!!


----------



## P-E

Celtics Win!!


----------



## P-E

Celtics Win!!


----------



## P-E

Celtics Win!!


----------



## P-E

Celtics Win!!


----------



## P-E

Celtics Win!!


----------



## P-E

Celtics Win!!


----------



## P-E

Celtics Win!!


----------



## P-E

Celtics Win!!


----------



## P-E

Celtics Win!!


----------



## P-E

Celtics Win!!


----------



## P-E

Celtics Win!!


----------



## P-E

Celtics Win!!


----------



## P-E

Celtics Win!!


----------



## P-E

Celtics Win!!


----------



## P-E

Celtics Win!!


----------



## P-E

Celtics Win!!


----------



## P-E

Celtics Win!!


----------



## P-E

Celtics Win!!


----------



## P-E

Celtics Win!!


----------



## P-E

Celtics Win!!


----------



## P-E

Celtics Win!!


----------



## P-E

Celtics Win!!


----------



## P-E

Celtics Win!!


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

go Sox


----------



## P-E

new post


----------



## P-E

new post


----------



## P-E

new post


----------



## P-E

new post


----------



## P-E

new post


----------



## P-E

new post


----------



## P-E

new post


----------



## P-E

new post


----------



## P-E

new post


----------



## P-E

new post


----------



## P-E

new post


----------



## P-E

new post


----------



## P-E

new post


----------



## P-E

new post


----------



## P-E

new post


----------



## P-E

new post


----------



## P-E

new post


----------



## P-E

new post


----------



## P-E

new post


----------



## P-E

new post


----------



## P-E

new post


----------



## P-E

new post


----------



## P-E

new post


----------



## P-E

new post


----------



## P-E

new post


----------



## P-E

old post


----------



## P-E

old post


----------



## P-E

old post


----------



## P-E

old post


----------



## P-E

old post


----------



## P-E

old post


----------



## P-E

old post


----------



## P-E

old post


----------



## P-E

old post


----------



## P-E

old post


----------



## P-E

old post


----------



## P-E

old post


----------



## P-E

old post


----------



## P-E

old post


----------



## P-E

old post


----------



## P-E

old post


----------



## P-E

old post


----------



## P-E

old post


----------



## P-E

old post


----------



## P-E

old post


----------



## P-E

old post


----------



## P-E

old post


----------



## P-E

old post


----------



## P-E

old post


----------



## P-E

old post


----------



## P-E

ending at soon


----------



## P-E

old post


----------



## P-E

old post


----------



## P-E

old post


----------



## P-E

old post


----------



## P-E

old post


----------



## P-E

old postold post


----------



## P-E

old post


----------



## P-E

old post


----------



## P-E

old post


----------



## P-E

old post


----------



## P-E

old post


----------



## P-E

old post


----------



## P-E

old post


----------



## P-E

old post


----------



## P-E

old post


----------



## P-E

old post


----------



## P-E

old post


----------



## P-E

old post


----------



## P-E

old post


----------



## P-E

old post


----------



## P-E

old post


----------



## P-E

old post


----------



## P-E

old post


----------



## P-E

old post


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

need a snack


----------



## P-E

final posts


----------



## P-E

final posts


----------



## P-E

final posts


----------



## P-E

final posts


----------



## P-E

final posts


----------



## P-E

final posts


----------



## P-E

final posts


----------



## P-E

final posts


----------



## P-E

final posts


----------



## P-E

final posts


----------



## P-E

final posts


----------



## P-E

final posts


----------



## P-E

final posts


----------



## P-E

final posts


----------



## P-E

final posts


----------



## P-E

final posts


----------



## P-E

final posts


----------



## P-E

final posts


----------



## P-E

final posts


----------



## P-E

final posts


----------



## P-E

final posts


----------



## P-E

final posts


----------



## P-E

final posts


----------



## P-E

final posts


----------



## P-E

final posts


----------



## P-E

final posts


----------



## P-E

final posts


----------



## P-E

final posts


----------



## P-E

final posts


----------



## P-E

final posts


----------



## P-E

final posts


----------



## P-E

final posts


----------



## P-E

final posts


----------



## P-E

final posts


----------



## P-E

final posts


----------



## P-E

final posts


----------



## P-E

final posts


----------



## P-E

final posts


----------



## P-E

final posts


----------



## P-E

final posts


----------



## P-E

final posts


----------



## P-E

final posts


----------



## P-E

final posts


----------



## P-E

final posts


----------



## P-E

final posts


----------



## P-E

final posts


----------



## P-E

19000


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

More


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

More


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

More


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

More


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

More


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

More


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

More


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

More


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

More


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

More


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

More


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

More


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

More


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

More


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

More


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

More


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

More


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

More


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

More


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

More


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

More


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

More


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

More


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

More


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

More


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

More


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

No more. Tops!


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'



P-E said:


> Wood


----------



## Supe

Workin' from home today wood.


----------



## Ble_PE

Supe said:


> Workin' from home today wood.


Is that your way of protesting with the teachers?


----------



## Voomie

Doctor appointment spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Supe

Ble_PE said:


> Is that your way of protesting with the teachers?


It was my way to pretend I had to watch Junior even though Mrs. Supe is home...


----------



## Ble_PE

Supe said:


> It was my way to pretend I had to watch Junior even though Mrs. Supe is home...


----------



## Master slacker

werl;serl;goserf


----------



## P-E

You don't say


----------



## Master slacker

kerfuffle


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

My my my.


----------



## caychanh

yo yo


----------



## caychanh

wish there were still cars with 5 speed manual transmission.

A minivan with stick shift now I'd pay good money for that.


----------



## knight1fox3

Spamtastic!


----------



## Ble_PE

caychanh said:


> A minivan with stick shift now I'd pay good money for that.


Said no one ever.


----------



## caychanh

Rig one to replace the automatic transmission with manual.  





Honda even has the push button transmission.  

Hmm which button to press to drive.


----------



## caychanh

Did i break any spam rules?


----------



## caychanh

I need this minivan.


----------



## knight1fox3

caychanh said:


> Did i break any spam rules?


Not yet. But it's still early.... :thumbs:


----------



## caychanh

Need to find a way to jump start this thread. 

Morning coffee would be a good start.


----------



## caychanh

WOOHOO now we spamming.  Kids will never be late again.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Not yet. But it's still early.... :thumbs:


You sniped my reply!


----------



## P-E

caychanh said:


> wish there were still cars with 5 speed manual transmission.
> 
> A minivan with stick shift now I'd pay good money for that.


My car is


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Not even halfway there


----------



## caychanh

By 9 mins.  No banning on spam thread

On a roll.  Top!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

but still livin' on a prayer


----------



## RBHeadge PE

caychanh said:


> By 9 mins.  No banning on spam thread
> 
> On a roll.  Top!


I'm doing too many things at once this morning. Can't reply and do actual work fast enough


----------



## caychanh

I'm kind of working on something


----------



## Mr. Zane

caychanh said:


> I'm kind of working on something


We can assign you a work.....to keep hitting F5....


----------



## caychanh

I'm already hitting F5 everywhere


----------



## RBHeadge PE

alright, time to get back to real work... for a few min


----------



## Ble_PE

post


----------



## caychanh

Everytime I press F5, 

NCEES pings youtube for Mr. Stine video

IT thinks i'm on youtube all day.

That's not healthy.


----------



## caychanh

Real spam is healthy.

Such soothing feeling here


----------



## caychanh

F5

F5

F5

F5

F5

F5

F5

F5


----------



## caychanh

caychanh said:


> F5
> 
> F5
> 
> F5
> 
> F5
> 
> F5
> 
> F5
> 
> F5
> 
> F5


----------



## caychanh

Nice i can quote myself here


----------



## caychanh

Need more coffee


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bridge is super backed up today.  Living room working for the time being.  With bonus kitten.


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## RBHeadge PE

caychanh said:


> Nice i can quote myself here


fourth wall break inside a fourth wall break, that's like sixteen walls!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

1015 spam


----------



## txjennah PE

Good morning!

Field work Thursday and Friday, booo, so I'll have to do all my spamming today!

Is it the weekend yet?


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## P-E

Post


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Weird weather today. Toasty all week, and now it's raining pretty hard in south Sac.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Awesome. Epic thunder happening. Can you hear from your office @pjavery? Or @SacMe24?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

F5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

F5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

F-key hotkeys are the best thing. F1 is Excel, F2 is AutoCAD Electrical, F4 is Outlook.

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Quote.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Are we Pentel P205, P207, or P209 users?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'm partial to the P209 for field notes. Big lines are handy and the thick lead won't break while I'm taking notes and being yelled at by the client. P205 is great for colored pencil lead for redlines and markups. You can find colored mechanical pencil lead at art stores. My field markups are the best.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Nothing's worse than trying to cook up As-Founds, As-Builts, or As-Installed with undecipherable markups. Is that a pipe tap? Or were you just testing the pen? Why did you scan in B/W? Why did the handwriting mysteriously change? Why put comments about a different project on these drawings?


----------



## Broncineer

No way results are coming soon. Y'all aren't anywhere near 15k.

Kids these days.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAN


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAT


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPOT


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SOOT


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SOON


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NOON


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MOON


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MOOT


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MOST


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MOSS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOSS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOES


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

GOES


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

FOES


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

FEES


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SEES


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LEES


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LETS

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

METS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NETS


----------



## Broncineer

Weird. Guess they're lax with the rules now. Used to be you couldn't have consecutive replies like that.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NEWS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

It's an easier way (for me) to spam. The word morph game is handy because it takes a lot of space to play.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NEWT


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I'm done. Someone else go.


----------



## SacMe24

squaretaper said:


> Awesome. Epic thunder happening. Can you hear from your office @pjavery? Or @SacMe24?


YES !.... and I also got wet walking from the parking lot to my building... LOVE this weather !


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The doggos are NOT going to like the thunder. I might come home to a mess.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Bridge is super backed up today.  Living room working for the time being.  With bonus kitten.


I missed something here. Where are the kittens???


----------



## leggo PE

Now THIS is some real spam!


----------



## leggo PE

P-E said:


> not laurel


Definitely Yanny.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> I missed something here. Where are the kittens???


Go back to page 202ish! Vhab is fostering a new kitten! So adorable.


----------



## vee043324

Morning! I’m traveling home today for my little sisters graduation on Friday. She is still mentally 12 so it’s confusing that she’s  graduating college...


----------



## vee043324

leggo PE said:


> Definitely Yanny.


HOW???? I feel like everyone is just pretending to hear Yanny


----------



## vee043324

Who wants to donate $5.99 to me so I can spam from the plane this afternoon?  #underpaid #governmentworker


----------



## leggo PE

P-E said:


> dirty foul?


Really dirty! Smith pushing the Celtics guy (name is escaping me) out of bounds while in mid-air? Thought it should have been Flagrant II!

EDIT: Smith, not Paul.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

caychanh said:


> wish there were still cars with 5 speed manual transmission.
> 
> A minivan with stick shift now I'd pay good money for that.


Manual transmissions are pretty pointless with modern cars. The arguments about price, reliability, and gas mileage are pretty much moot with the quality of automatic transmissions, even on cheap econoboxes. At this point, driving a stick is more of a statement than a practical matter. For normal driving/commuting, I'll take an auto any day.


----------



## Broncineer

leggo PE said:


> Really dirty! Paul pushing the Celtics guy (name is escaping me) out of bounds while in mid-air? Thought it should have been Flagrant II!


JR Smith was the pusher, Horford the pushee.

And yes, absolutely Flagrant II.


----------



## vee043324

Also my grandmother called me yesterday and this basically happened:

Her: honey, have you gotten your resul-

me:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> Morning! I’m traveling home today for my little sisters graduation on Friday. She is still mentally 12 so it’s confusing that she’s  graduating college...


Pretty much any dude is also mentally 12.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper said:


> I missed something here. Where are the kittens???


I got a foster kitten yesterday.  Only one kitten.  He is a bonus.


----------



## vee043324

And for the record, I am exercising daily and staying busy as possible. *big sigh*


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I got a foster kitten yesterday.  Only one kitten.  He is a bonus.


Awesome! Good luck! Foster doggo had an accident yesterday because I couldn't stop by at lunch. Oops.

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

Broncineer said:


> Weird. Guess they're lax with the rules now. Used to be you couldn't have consecutive replies like that.


The rules are currently suspended.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vhab49_PE said:


>


Kitten bump.


----------



## vee043324

squaretaper said:


> Pretty much any dude is also mentally 12.


Ugh. She just started seeing someone and he’s going to be at the graduation. He better have a copy of his transcript, resume, and full medical records handy because I will be grilling him.


----------



## SacMe24

vee043324 said:


> HOW???? I feel like everyone is just pretending to hear Yanny


I saw that on the Today show this morning... I definitely hear Yanny... no way it's Laurel...


----------



## leggo PE

vee043324 said:


> HOW???? I feel like everyone is just pretending to hear Yanny


Well, really, I hear something more like "Yannely" or "Yannley".


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vee043324 said:


> HOW???? I feel like everyone is just pretending to hear Yanny


I def heard yanny.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Kitten bump.


You're going to break the internet with that photo. Well done.


----------



## leggo PE

Broncineer said:


> JR Smith was the pusher, Horford the pushee.
> 
> And yes, absolutely Flagrant II.


Gosh, I apparently can't remember anyone's name!


----------



## vee043324

vhab49_PE said:


> I def heard yanny.


@SacMe24 @leggo PE well i guess it’s clear that i failed the exam because I heard laurel fml


----------



## SacMe24

vhab49_PE said:


> Kitten bump.


He looks like my Logan !!


----------



## leggo PE

Also, tip for those who are pressing F5 over and over again.

Download the auto refresh button extension thingamijig!


----------



## leggo PE

Also, also...


----------



## leggo PE

View attachment 9471


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

also.... need birdie.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> also.... need birdie.


I'm a mind reader.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

hahahahaha @leggo PE that is perfect!


----------



## caychanh

ok F5, F%, F%, dfsajklopijnelna;

auto refresh thingamagigi not working

crashed my comp

SPAM, SPAM, SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> Ugh. She just started seeing someone and he’s going to be at the graduation. He better have a copy of his transcript, resume, and full medical records handy because I will be grilling him.


Is this fool the same age? Then he's probably 8. Yes, make that a drunk 8 year old. I know from experience.


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> Definitely Yanny.


I heard Laurel from my computer, then I heard Yanny from my husband's computer.  My brother heard both. I think it has to do with the bass levels on whatever device you're listening to it from.


----------



## vee043324

K I need to finish packing and get to the airport. Chic-fil-a waffle fries are waiting at DCA  

talk to you all soon!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> K I need to finish packing and get to the airport. Chic-fil-a waffle fries are waiting at DCA
> 
> talk to you all soon!


Bon voyage! Gute Reise!


----------



## Broncineer

leggo PE said:


> The rules are currently suspended.


TFTI!


----------



## new_at_this

Yanny


----------



## caychanh

Spam to your greatest content


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> K I need to finish packing and get to the airport. Chic-fil-a waffle fries are waiting at DCA
> 
> talk to you all soon!


There's a chik-fil-a there? Which terminal?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

caychanh said:


> ok F5, F%, F%, dfsajklopijnelna;
> 
> auto refresh thingamagigi not working
> 
> crashed my comp
> 
> SPAM, SPAM, SPAM


Maybe you're taking my advice too seriously


----------



## caychanh

Too hungry to continue hitting F5

SPAM is more fun here


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Oh yeah! Just booked my flight to Taiwan. Definitely going to check out Taipei 101 and the tuned mass damper. You structurals are so smart. @vhab49_PE @leggo PE@tj_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

caychanh said:


> Too hungry to continue hitting F5
> 
> SPAM is more fun here


Just got chicken n rice plate from the Viet food truck. Yum!


----------



## caychanh

I had a pepperoni pizza from food truck the other day.  It was actually pretty good tasting.


----------



## caychanh

Today leftovers

no spam left


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> You structurals are so smart. @vhab49_PE @leggo PE


You can say that again!


----------



## leggo PE

@ruggercsc what's the status of the fridge?


----------



## leggo PE

@tj_PE is structural too. And it's her birthday!


----------



## SacMe24

vee043324 said:


> K I need to finish packing and get to the airport. Chic-fil-a waffle fries are waiting at DCA
> 
> talk to you all soon!


Safe travels !


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> @tj_PE is structural too. And it's her birthday!


Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag @tj_PE!!


----------



## SacMe24

squaretaper said:


> Just got chicken n rice plate from the Viet food truck. Yum!


For breakfast???


----------



## leggo PE

Flapjack in a cup!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SacMe24 said:


> For breakfast???


What, I was hungry!


----------



## SacMe24

squaretaper said:


> What, I was hungry!


Have you had Vietnamese pancakes?... YUMMERS !!...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SacMe24 said:


> Have you had Vietnamese pancakes?... YUMMERS !!...


You mean Banh Xeo? If yes, then yes!

View attachment 11218


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

South Sacramento has the best Viet food. The north side doesn't offer much of anything ethnic. And the downtown foodies wouldn't know good food outside of fusion if it slapped them in the face.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, I'm still hungry. This is why I'm fat.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> Ugh. She just started seeing someone and he’s going to be at the graduation. He better have a copy of his transcript, resume, and full medical records handy because I will be grilling him.


Give him the Yanny test!


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> Also, I'm still hungry.


How's your water intake this morning? Dehydration can represent itself as hunger.


----------



## leggo PE

I'd suggest drinking a glass of water and waiting to see if you're still hungry.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> How's your water intake this morning? Dehydration can represent itself as hunger.


Truf. I'm at...1.5L so far


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> I'd suggest drinking a glass of water and waiting to see if you're still hungry.


The Doctor is in!


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> Truf. I'm at...1.5L so far


Oohhh that's pretty good! So maybe you are still hungry?

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## SacMe24

squaretaper said:


> Also, I'm still hungry. This is why I'm fat.


The PE exam made me gain weight.... :true:


----------



## caychanh

Ice cold beer and I'm good


----------



## leggo PE

Though I'd still recommend waiting a bit to eat anything else, to let your stomach digest.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> I'd suggest drinking a glass of water and waiting to see if you're still hungry.


To be honest, I think it's just stress. Lots of moving parts today.


----------



## caychanh

Its always about the exam here


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Though I'd still recommend waiting a bit to eat anything else, to let your stomach digest.


Agree. I'll sit here quietly and SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

caychanh said:


> Ice cold beer and I'm good


This. This I like.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SacMe24 said:


> The PE exam made me gain weight.... :true:


I gained the most weight in grad school, but this is a very close second.


----------



## caychanh

I work in downtown Houston where some restaurants have beer/wine on ice in the order line.  If only lunch time and quitting time is the same time.


----------



## vee043324

RBHeadge PE said:


> There's a chik-fil-a there? Which terminal?


Before TSA! I always buy it and then take it through security.


----------



## vee043324

SacMe24 said:


> The PE exam made me gain weight.... :true:


Failing the PE made me gain like 5lbs. Straight up depression weight.


----------



## vee043324

The best part about airports is that it’s never too early to drink.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> The best part about airports is that it’s never too early to drink.


What's the destination? Er, where's the graduation?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Hopefully University of French Polynesia in Tahiti???


----------



## vee043324

squaretaper said:


> What's the destination? Er, where's the graduation?


She’s graduating from University of New Hampshire. Heading up to Maine with my best friend for a few days after that


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> She’s graduating from University of New Hampshire. Heading up to Maine with my best friend for a few days after that


So...not Tahiti...


----------



## vee043324

squaretaper said:


> So...not Tahiti...


No but v close geographically and in name.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vee043324 said:


> No but v close geographically and in name.


v close indeed.


----------



## Ble_PE

Need some coffee to make it through the afternoon.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Need...coffee...


----------



## SacMe24

vee043324 said:


> Failing the PE made me gain like 5lbs. Straight up depression weight.


But this time we're all going to gain 5 lb. in the days after the exam ....we'll be busy celebrating and eating to our hearts content !!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SacMe24 said:


> But this time we're all going to gain 5 lb. in the days after the exam ....we'll be busy celebrating and eating to our hearts content !!


This one knows what's up.


----------



## vee043324

Speaking of gaining weight... The amount of salt i put on my fries might kill me one day but it’s just so good..


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> No but v close geographically and in name.


Bored at the airport?


----------



## SacMe24

squaretaper said:


> This one knows what's up.


AND....AND.... enjoying our favorite adult beverage of course... red wine for me !


----------



## SacMe24

vee043324 said:


> Speaking of gaining weight... The amount of salt i put on my fries might kill me one day but it’s just so good..


Have you tried seasoned salt on fries?... OMG !!


----------



## SacMe24

Ok now Im hella hungry and I'm craving RIBS...


----------



## caychanh

just ate some left over korean bbq ribs


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Dinosaur BBQ in Syracuse has the best ribs (I'm asking for trouble here).


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

pjavery said:


> It's really weirding me out since it's May. Why is it raining in May?


The sky is crying for the PE score, too.


----------



## vee043324

SacMe24 said:


> Have you tried seasoned salt on fries?... OMG !!


I have and it’s soooo good


----------



## SacMe24

caychanh said:


> just ate some left over korean bbq ribs


The best !!


----------



## vee043324

SacMe24 said:


> AND....AND.... enjoying our favorite adult beverage of course... red wine for me !


Or white claw!!


----------



## SacMe24

vee043324 said:


> Or white claw!!


What is white claw anyway? I've heard it mentioned here several times... I'm really curious now... can we get it in California?


----------



## vee043324

squaretaper said:


> Bored at the airport?


Always. But you guys make it so much better!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> Or white claw!!


I have to try this stuff.


----------



## caychanh

Results come out early to avoid rain induced traffic


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SacMe24 said:


> What is white claw anyway? I've heard it mentioned here several times... I'm really curious now... can we get it in California?


Yeah, can we get it in CA? I've never seen it before.


----------



## caychanh

red red wine u make me feel so fine


----------



## vee043324

SacMe24 said:


> What is white claw anyway? I've heard it mentioned here several times... I'm really curious now... can we get it in California?


It’s spiked seltzer. Kind of tastes like a really good vodka soda. Not too sweet. 100 cals per can and 5% alc. I’m their unofficial brand ambassador, clearly.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'm guessing...Total Wine? That place is awesome.


----------



## caychanh

I'm about to pass

OUT


----------



## SacMe24

Well it's after 11:30am Pacific..... guess we're not going to get our results today people..... ugh....TOMORROW fo-sho !!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> It’s spiked seltzer. Kind of tastes like a really good vodka soda. Not too sweet. 100 cals per can and 5% alc. I’m their unofficial brand ambassador, clearly.


Would I get the same thing if I added vodka to La Croix? Pamplemousse!


----------



## caychanh

5pm is the time to beat.  However it did come out right at lunch time on that lunar monday months ago


----------



## caychanh

F%, F5, F5 F5 F#JFMSDFPOWEIJ


----------



## SacMe24

squaretaper said:


> I'm guessing...Total Wine? That place is awesome.


Total Wine is like Toys'R'Us for adults...


----------



## vee043324

You should be able to find it in Whole Foods. Go to their website and put in your zipcode and you can find the store nearest  you! I also convinced a liquor store in DC to start carrying it because I couldn’t find it anywhere after i moved there. I asked them every weekend for like a month and finally they ordered some and carry it regularly now


----------



## caychanh

Date taken hasn't changed yet so maybe not today

Still April 13, 2018

Everytime I hit F5 it loads youtube again.

This guy has been on youtube all day watching Mr. Stine

Edit:  TOP DOG!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> You should be able to find it in Whole Foods. Go to their website and put in your zipcode and you can find the store nearest  you! I also convinced a liquor store in DC to start carrying it because I couldn’t find it anywhere after i moved there. I asked them every weekend for like a month and finally they ordered some and carry it regularly now


The market forces of one determined self-medicating EBer!


----------



## SacMe24

vee043324 said:


> You should be able to find it in Whole Foods. Go to their website and put in your zipcode and you can find the store nearest  you! I also convinced a liquor store in DC to start carrying it because I couldn’t find it anywhere after i moved there. I asked them every weekend for like a month and finally they ordered some and carry it regularly now


There's a Whole Paycheck by my house... Imma have to check this weekend... OR tomorrow after we get our results


----------



## vee043324

Kid next to me is eating a brownie and I’m suddenly overcome with jealousy. Omg. Need a brownie now. 

Also I swear I am not pregnant.


----------



## caychanh

Whats so interesting on that website anyway?  

Our servers are down


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> Kid next to me is eating a brownie and I’m suddenly overcome with jealousy. Omg. Need a brownie now.
> 
> Also I swear I am not pregnant.


By your visual estimation, are you stronger than the kid? If so, just take the brownie! Er..."appropriate" the brownie.


----------



## caychanh

That whole foods store can really eat your wallet.  Half the stuff I end up throwing away, never again will I set foot in a Whole paycheck store again


----------



## SacMe24

vee043324 said:


> Kid next to me is eating a brownie and I’m suddenly overcome with jealousy. Omg. Need a brownie now.
> 
> Also I swear I am not pregnant.


Some friends of mine were over for dinner last week and they brought brownies made with Ghirardelli brownie mix they got at CostCo...I'm telling you, I could feel the tears of joy welling up in my eyes with every bite that I took....I need to get some next time I go there...


----------



## txjennah PE

All this talk about food is making me hungry for juuuuunk food.

But I had my healthy lunch and I have with me for snacks are fruit and applesauce  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Eminent bromaine.


----------



## caychanh

Sweet tarts skulls and bones from halloween yummy


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Catch you after lunch spammers. Need to head home and relieve foster doggo. Don't want another accident...


----------



## caychanh

No healthy foods on result day

It will be washed down with bottles and bottles of alcohol anyway


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ciao!


----------



## SacMe24

How come I'm still Principal in Charge with over 300 posts.... I call Fudgery !


----------



## caychanh

I like being principal in charge.  is it not good?


----------



## SacMe24

caychanh said:


> I like being principal in charge.  is it not good?


Wouldn't you rather be Vice President like @txjennah ?


----------



## Voomie

Getting chewed out from the boss is never fun spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SacMe24

Voomie said:


> Getting chewed out from the boss is never fun spam.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


uh huh... what happened?


----------



## ME_VT_PE

Voomie said:


> Getting chewed out from the boss is never fun spam.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Were you wearing your eye patch at least?


----------



## caychanh

vice president have to follow rules.  I'm spamming without any limits


----------



## caychanh

Hmm so we become PE after being vice president.  I'll take that


----------



## vee043324

SacMe24 said:


> Some friends of mine were over for dinner last week and they brought brownies made with Ghirardelli brownie mix they got at CostCo...I'm telling you, I could feel the tears of joy welling up in my eyes with every bite that I took....I need to get some next time I go there...


I just died a little reading this...


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## vee043324

squaretaper said:


> Ciao!


Say hello to the doggo for me!!

tops!


----------



## caychanh

Boss chews me out all the time.  Then give a good review!

You don't want any hidden agendas from bosses


----------



## caychanh

Almost got three top posts today.  UGGH

Would have been a record for a principal


----------



## SacMe24

vee043324 said:


> I just died a little reading this...


And it's only 10 bucks for 3 batches !!


----------



## vee043324

SacMe24 said:


> And it's only 10 bucks for 3 batches !!


I just spent $9 for a bag of chocolate chip cookies (couldn’t find individuals).

DCA: 1.

Vee: 0.


----------



## vee043324

So apparently my flight doesn’t have a flight crew at the moment...


----------



## caychanh

Those brownies had a little extra lagniappe in them


----------



## caychanh

I'm officially out of snacks need to go buy some.   free expired roasted almonds in the break room were nasty


----------



## vee043324

Update: flight crew just entered the plane. Fingers crossed that we will be boarding soon!!


----------



## ME_VT_PE

this sucks


----------



## vee043324

ME_VT said:


> this sucks


??


----------



## ME_VT_PE

vee043324 said:


> ??


waiting


----------



## caychanh

Checking results while in flight with unlimited drinks in first class priceless


----------



## ME_VT_PE

where has @Ramnares P.E. been? He hasn't scolded anyone in like 6 days...


----------



## SacMe24

ME_VT said:


> waiting


Right there with you man.... that's why we're here comiserating .....I have hopes for tomorrow...


----------



## caychanh

Ive had ten "spam likely" calls the last 30 minutes.  Something I didn't know about?


----------



## caychanh

I see nothing wrong with a little drink and spam


----------



## caychanh

have to resort to this bottle of coca cola


----------



## leggo PE

Peace out, spammers! Off to a baseball game and happy hour afterwards.


----------



## vee043324

ME_VT said:


> waiting


I know. I feel you. Just try to:


----------



## caychanh

I've been working so hard today.

Time for a coffee snack break


----------



## vee043324

leggo PE said:


> Peace out, spammers! Off to a baseball game and happy hour afterwards.


Get some white claw for me!!


----------



## caychanh

R   E   L   A   X

have some spam

or keep pressing F5 F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## caychanh

Cant wait for happy hour


----------



## caychanh

100 posts a day I might be vice president by the end of the day


----------



## vee043324

caychanh said:


> Checking results while in flight with unlimited drinks in first class priceless


That sounds luxurious tbh. I love when i upgrade to first. Although one time the flight attendant definitely overserved me (it was both of our faults) and then I arrived pretty drunk at DCA and took the wrong metro home. Ended up in Virginia before I realized I was very far from where i needed to be in DC. $30 Uber solved it.

tops again


----------



## caychanh

TOP TOP TOP

F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 

Post Post Posties


----------



## caychanh

ooh so close


----------



## caychanh

Well at least it was memorable and u have a good time.


----------



## vee043324

Sorry @caychanh


----------



## caychanh

I should have stopped at post instead of posties


----------



## vee043324

caychanh said:


> Well at least it was memorable and u have a good time.


Honestly they REALLY overserved me so i Don’t remember too much other than calling my friend at a metro stop in VA and telling him I drank too much wine on the plane and needed to get home ASAP.


----------



## caychanh

Spammers:

Any suggestions for a good afternoon snack?

No alcohol


----------



## vee043324

caychanh said:


> Spammers:
> 
> Any suggestions for a good afternoon snack?
> 
> No alcohol


Pistachios. Honey roasted peanuts if you’re craving something sweet. Beef jerky. Popcorn. Banana with PB.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

ME_VT said:


> where has @Ramnares P.E. been? He hasn't scolded anyone in like 6 days...


I'm around, not as active due to work.  I hadn't realized I acquired a reputation for scolding... @knight1fox3


----------



## vee043324

My flight is delayed. Please talk to me.


----------



## ME_VT_PE

vee043324 said:


> My flight is delayed. Please talk to me.


What day next week do you think exam results will come out?


----------



## caychanh

pistachios would be nice, but so expensive.

a whole bag of roasted peanuts for $1 would be nice


----------



## caychanh

I ended up with some gatorade instead


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vee043324 said:


> My flight is delayed. Please talk to me.


Did you eat all the cookies yet?


----------



## caychanh

Do they offer any extra snacks for the flight delay?


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## caychanh

Free wine for all adults on delayed flights could help alleviate the tension.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> My flight is delayed. Please talk to me.


Ask your neighbors when they think the results will come out!


----------



## knight1fox3

vee043324 said:


> My flight is delayed. Please talk to me.


----------



## vee043324

ME_VT said:


> What day next week do you think exam results will come out?


Never. Next question.


----------



## vee043324

caychanh said:


> Free wine for all adults on delayed flights could help alleviate the tension.


Honestly why don’t they do that?? It would make me so much happier.


----------



## vee043324

squaretaper said:


> Ask your neighbors when they think the results will come out!


I am on the plane and the guy next to me is reading an article that says “can your cat be vegan?” ...so I’m a hard pass on that one.


----------



## vee043324

vhab49_PE said:


> Did you eat all the cookies yet?


I ate two and they were great. Tate’s. Highly recommend!


----------



## Szar

I've confirmed they have not released my Exam score yet.
 

I will check again in 5 minutes.


----------



## vee043324

caychanh said:


> Do they offer any extra snacks for the flight delay?


I feel like Southwest would but American is not so gracious   but I am all snacked out at this point anyways.

tops again


----------



## caychanh

Top here!!

Results still pending.  

Free beer the airplane would need more restrooms


----------



## Voomie

ME_VT said:


> Were you wearing your eye patch at least?


No. If I did, he might of made me walk the plank.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## vee043324

Szar said:


> I've confirmed they have not released my Exam score yet.
> 
> 
> I will check again in 5 minutes.


Keep doing God’s Work.


----------



## knight1fox3

caychanh said:


> Free wine *White Claw* for all adults on delayed flights could help alleviate the tension.





vee043324 said:


> Honestly why don’t they do that?? It would make me so much happier.


Fixt. :thumbs:


----------



## SacMe24

caychanh said:


> I ended up with some gatorade instead


Boo... I was going to suggest a Haagen Dazs ice-cream bar.


----------



## caychanh

U beat me to it again.  
Nice move


----------



## knight1fox3

Voomie said:


> No. If I did, he might of made me walk the plank.


Don't knock it until you try it...


----------



## Szar

vee043324 said:


> Keep doing God’s Work.


:holyness:


----------



## vee043324

@caychanh not intentional!!


----------



## Voomie

SacMe24 said:


> uh huh... what happened?


I didn't address some comments from the city on a set of plans correctly because I was a little lost on how to address them correctly.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## caychanh

All we have here is mcdonalds snow cone/sundae

or Wendy's frosties

Tough choices


----------



## caychanh

Comments are over rated.  They are never considered and just noted in a black book/spreadsheet somewhere anyway.


----------



## vee043324

caychanh said:


> All we have here is mcdonalds snow cone/sundae
> 
> or Wendy's frosties
> 
> Tough choices


Frosties are $0.50 this week. Maybe just in DC?


----------



## SacMe24

caychanh said:


> All we have here is mcdonalds snow cone/sundae
> 
> or Wendy's frosties
> 
> Tough choices


Wendy's frosty for sure...


----------



## caychanh

OK another break

Frosty Run its urgent


----------



## caychanh

Frosty for the road


----------



## Szar

Voomie said:


> I didn't address some comments from the city on a set of plans correctly because I was a little lost on how to address them correctly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Eh, most City planner comments are stupid.  That would be my defense.


----------



## vee043324

I think we’re finally moving!!!


----------



## vee043324

let’s go to NH!


----------



## caychanh

vee043324 said:


> I think we’re finally moving!!!


Awesome!


----------



## Szar

vee043324 said:


> I think we’re finally moving!!!


Or maybe the earth is moving faster then you?  :blink:


----------



## caychanh

It must be nice in NH during this time of year


----------



## Szar

vee043324 said:


> let’s go to NH!


What brings you up the land of the Free?


----------



## caychanh

one more month until my family's first vacation in 5 years.


----------



## Szar

caychanh said:


> It must be nice in NH during this time of year


Its gorgeous.  Little cold actually still.  

But the bugs are starting to come out...


----------



## vee043324

Szar said:


> What brings you up the land of the Free?


Little sisters graduation from UNH!

tops again!


----------



## caychanh

Mosquitos up there too?  

They are everywhere here since April.


----------



## vee043324

No tops


----------



## Szar

caychanh said:


> Mosquitos up there too?
> 
> They are everywhere here since April.


Only just recently.  Like yesterday recently.

But its like 60 and windy at times so nothing today.


----------



## vee043324

Szar said:


> Its gorgeous.  Little cold actually still.
> 
> But the bugs are starting to come out...


You’re from NH?


----------



## caychanh

We are really spamming today without repeat posts


----------



## vee043324

I thought we were going to be taxied but we’re still at the gate


----------



## Szar

vee043324 said:


> You’re from NH?


Originally no.

Moved there to escape the People Republik of New Jersey.  Best decision I ever made.


----------



## vee043324

caychanh said:


> We are really spamming today without repeat posts


The best kind of spam!!


----------



## caychanh

I only get to see NH from HGTV sometimes.

I cut cable/sling tv so haven't watch tv much for awhile.


----------



## vee043324

Szar said:


> Originally no.
> 
> Moved there to escape the People Republik of New Jersey.  Best decision I ever made.


NH has a special place in my heart. Plus my boss represents NH so that makes me love it even more.


----------



## vee043324

But tbh I am obsessed with Maine. 

And Stowe Mountain Lodge in Vermont.


----------



## caychanh

The earth is definitely moving faster than your plane.


----------



## vee043324

@Szar are you northern or southern NH?


----------



## caychanh

I must take notes.

Sounds like some amazing places to visit one day.


----------



## Szar

vee043324 said:


> NH has a special place in my heart. Plus my boss represents NH so that makes me love it even more.


I mean... considering The DC area is basically a toxic mud puddle....


----------



## caychanh

Topsies coming up.

I must get it this time


----------



## SacMe24

@squaretaper.. how did the doggie do today?


----------



## Szar

More Central then anything.


----------



## Szar

Well, OK, South i guess.


----------



## caychanh

Never been to DC.  My parents went there last month to see cherry blossoms.


----------



## caychanh

Would love the area to visit once the kids get older.


----------



## caychanh

I hate plane rides tho.  A week long road trip would be ideal


----------



## Szar

caychanh said:


> Would love the area to visit once the kids get older.


DC has like 5 beautiful streets.  Then its like Mad Max beyond thunder-dome dangerous.


----------



## SacMe24

I haven't had a very productive day at work today.... ugh....can this wait PLEASE be over soon?


----------



## caychanh

How long has your delay been?


----------



## caychanh

SacMe24 said:


> I haven't had a very productive day at work today.... ugh....can this wait PLEASE be over soon?


runner up three times in a row.  

2nd Tops


----------



## vee043324

Szar said:


> DC has like 5 beautiful streets.  Then its like Mad Max beyond thunder-dome dangerous.


I must say I am fortunate to live on one of those 5 beautiful streets....


----------



## caychanh

I've been working on something.  From my emails I've been very busy

Alot of posts and emails all day


----------



## vee043324

Original flight was at 3pm and it changed to 4:45   could be worse.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SacMe24 said:


> @squaretaper.. how did the doggie do today?


Good! I think foster doggo is not used to having to hold it during business hours.


----------



## vee043324

Okay I’m going to airplane mode now and watching the office. Talk to you soon, friends!


----------



## caychanh

I remember trying to get a parking space in Boston.  I need to practice aggressive driving before going to the Northeast


----------



## caychanh

Bon Voyage for real now!


----------



## Szar

vee043324 said:


> I must say I am fortunate to live on one of those 5 beautiful streets....


Naturally I may be exaggerating!   

Happy travels and the weather should be great (Except Saturday).


----------



## caychanh

I need to take a spam leave for the day.

Back to F5 F5 F5 F5 F5ing


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Humuhumunukunukuapua'a.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

How neat would it be to have an "engineer-off." Like a dance-off, but it's PE problems and you can do sports betting.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Or, chess boxing, but with PE problems in between boxing matches.


----------



## Szar

squaretaper said:


> How neat would it be to have an "engineer-off." Like a dance-off, but it's PE problems and you can do sports betting.


Announcer:

We are 15 minutes in on this differential equation problem with Szar in the lead.

Oh no!  Szar was in the lead but his pencil broke.

Now Squaretaper is taking the lead.

This is so intense!  It might just be a photo finish in 5 more minutes!  

Stay tuned for this word from our Sponsor, TI.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Szar said:


> Announcer:
> 
> We are 15 minutes in on this differential equation problem with Szar in the lead.
> 
> Oh no!  Szar was in the lead but his pencil broke.
> 
> Now Squaretaper is taking the lead.
> 
> This is so intense!  It might just be a photo finish in 5 more minutes!
> 
> Stay tuned for this word from our Sponsor, TI.


Or, or, we have to solve problems from other people's disciplines. Now THAT would be hilarious!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Szar said:


> Announcer:
> 
> We are 15 minutes in on this differential equation problem with Szar in the lead.
> 
> Oh no!  Szar was in the lead but his pencil broke.
> 
> Now Squaretaper is taking the lead.
> 
> This is so intense!  It might just be a photo finish in 5 more minutes!
> 
> Stay tuned for this word from our Sponsor, TI.


But oh no! Squaretaper changed his answer and the new pencil eraser smudges! @Szar wins on a technicality!


----------



## vee043324

Szar said:


> Announcer:
> 
> We are 15 minutes in on this differential equation problem with Szar in the lead.
> 
> Oh no!  Szar was in the lead but his pencil broke.
> 
> Now Squaretaper is taking the lead.
> 
> This is so intense!  It might just be a photo finish in 5 more minutes!
> 
> Stay tuned for this word from our Sponsor, WHITE CLAW, BROUGHT TO US BY OUR MEMBER, VEE.


Fixt.


----------



## vee043324

Vee has landed safely! No passengers sucked out of windows on this trip.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> Before TSA! I always buy it and then take it through security.


Must be terminal A. I'm almost always in B/C with gates 35-45.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> Honestly why don’t they do that?? It would make me so much happier.


Never been on a flight with a violent drunk huh?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> Vee has landed safely! No passengers sucked out of windows on this trip.


Great success! *Borat voice*


----------



## Szar

vee043324 said:


> Vee has landed safely! No passengers sucked out of windows on this trip.


Enjoy Manchester Airport!


----------



## vee043324

RBHeadge PE said:


> Must be terminal A. I'm almost always in B/C with gates 35-45.


No it’s by B/C!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

caychanh said:


> Checking results while in flight with unlimited drinks in first class priceless









tops, like a boss


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> No it’s by B/C!


Is everyone on EB made of money? Who can afford airport food?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ME_VT said:


> What day next week do you think exam results will come out?


Who says it will be next week?

It won't be a weekend day.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> I am on the plane and the guy next to me is reading an article that says “can your cat be vegan?” ...so I’m a hard pass on that one.


Cats can be vegans. Just not for very long...


----------



## Szar

vee043324 said:


> Vee has landed safely! No passengers sucked out of windows on this trip.


Oh, if you in Manchester for a while try a pizza place called 900 degrees.  Really good food.

I cannot recommend anything else in Manchester... don't go there enough!


----------



## txjennah PE

Alrighty spammers, I'm off to the field tomorrow. If results come out tomorrow, I hope you all pass!!! If you pass, I celebrate with you! If you don't pass, then I'll be studying along with you for the October exam!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Szar said:


> DC has like 5 beautiful streets.  Then its like Mad Max beyond thunder-dome dangerous.


LOL no, it's bad but not that bad. I've been to far far worse.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper said:


> Is everyone on EB made of money? Who can afford airport food?


People who live in the DC area.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

caychanh said:


> I remember trying to get a parking space in Boston.  I need to practice aggressive driving before going to the Northeast


We just call it "driving" up here.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah said:


> Alrighty spammers, I'm off to the field tomorrow. If results come out tomorrow, I hope you all pass!!! If you pass, I celebrate with you! If you don't pass, then I'll be studying along with you for the October exam!


Safe travels @txjennah! Don't forget your PPE! I've had to borrow someone else's gross hard hat only once and never made that mistake again.


----------



## SacMe24

vee043324 said:


> Vee has landed safely! No passengers sucked out of windows on this trip.


That was fast.. glad you made it safe... was it a puddle jumper?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> No it’s by B/C!


I can't seem to recall it.


----------



## vee043324

Szar said:


> Oh, if you in Manchester for a while try a pizza place called 900 degrees.  Really good food.
> 
> I cannot recommend anything else in Manchester... don't go there enough!


Haha thank you for the recommendation. I must confess something: Manchester is my hometown. Agree with your recommendation though!!


----------



## vee043324

RBHeadge PE said:


> People who live in the DC area.


I barely make minimum wage. Fast food is cheap!


----------



## ruggercsc

leggo PE said:


> @ruggercsc what's the status of the fridge?


I was out a couple of days and the sushi is gone.  After three weeks+, I did not ask what happened to it.


----------



## SacMe24

Apparently, California just announced the results of the State Seismic exam,  I know this is not linked to NCEES but man I sure hope our results are released tomorrow...


----------



## Szar

vee043324 said:


> Haha thank you for the recommendation. I must confess something: Manchester is my hometown. Agree with your recommendation though!!


That's kind of cheating isnt it...?

Oh well.  Perhaps i should ask you then... whats some good foodage in Manchester? 

I have some appointments coming up there and cant hit 900 degrees each time!


----------



## vee043324

Szar said:


> That's kind of cheating isnt it...?
> 
> Oh well.  Perhaps i should ask you then... whats some good foodage in Manchester?
> 
> I have some appointments coming up there and cant hit 900 degrees each time!


Omfg go to mint for sushi. It’s THE BEST. And then go to Szechuan house for cheap but amazing Chinese food.. it looks weird but it’s not, I promise. Chophouse for an expensive steak dinner. The foundry is pretty good. 815 has great drinks. Backroom chicken tenders are a must.


----------



## ruggercsc

I just renewed my license ($549 this year in TN for Annual Privilege Tax and semi-annual renewal fee and $409 in non-renewal years, yes it sucks) and noticed in my initial licensing, the results were out toward the end of week 5.  I think initial results will be out tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## vee043324

You guys stop, my heart is going to explode. Sigh.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Daughter just pitched her first inning. Ever.  One strike (kid swung at least) Best part is she didn't hit anyone!


----------



## vee043324

@Szar just picked up a Greek salad and chicken tenders from backroom.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Daughter just pitched her first inning. Ever.  One strike (kid swung at least) Best part is she didn't hit anyone!


Hooray no casualties!


----------



## knight1fox3

vee043324 said:


> No tops


Topless spamming? :huh:

That's a new one...


----------



## SacMe24

30 min and I'm outta here....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Longest game ever.


----------



## Szar

vee043324 said:


> @Szar just picked up a Greek salad and chicken tenders from backroom.


Nothing like the sweet taste of home!


----------



## Szar

vhab49_PE said:


> Longest game ever.


But did they win?


----------



## Szar

and still no update to NCEES websites at 9 PM...


----------



## ruggercsc

I hear Laurel, wife hears Yanny


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Szar said:


> But did they win?


Uh, no 10 run ruled.


----------



## Mr. Zane

Szar said:


> and still no update to NCEES websites at 9 PM...


Are you expecting someone will work after 5pm?  :mf_Flush:


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


> Mornin'


wood


----------



## caychanh

Good morning today could be a big day


----------



## RBHeadge PE

only 6500 posts.


----------



## caychanh

We can do another 8500 posts today.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Get spamming if you think it is today.


----------



## caychanh

starting now spam on F5


----------



## ME_VT_PE

I have a few things I'd like to say to NCEES spam


----------



## caychanh

instead of spamming NCEES 

This is more fun


----------



## caychanh

Maybe someone here can relay the message to NCEES

and SPAM them to wake up


----------



## ME_VT_PE

use the chat feature. Ask them if we're getting results today and they will all say the same thing.


----------



## caychanh

They are used to the SPAM


----------



## Ble_PE

More coffee please.


----------



## shmoe




----------



## Szar

Spam-burger Hamburger


----------



## caychanh

Sonic Spam Boom


----------



## caychanh

How sad I'm still only a principal in charge.

Let's see what's next in store for me once I get another 200 posts today


----------



## caychanh

What's for dinner?


----------



## ME_VT_PE

caychanh said:


> What's for dinner?


the F5 key

(top post top shelf top cheddar packin' dingers)


----------



## caychanh

Coffee break for everyone to catch up on spam


----------



## caychanh

Haven't visited NCEES site yet today


----------



## Szar

I have.  4 Times.


----------



## ME_VT_PE

Szar said:


> I have.  4 Times.


only 4? Those are rookie numbers. you gotta get those numbers up!


----------



## ruggercsc

I still hear Laurel.


----------



## caychanh

Instead of hitting F5 today I'm going to spam today.

10K posties is a very attainable goal for today.


----------



## ruggercsc

My wife hears Yanny.  I am told I am hearing it wrong.


----------



## vee043324

morning spam. working from the state office today.


----------



## vee043324

is today the big day??


----------



## vee043324

probably not.


----------



## vee043324

also i heard yanny last night.


----------



## vee043324

so maybe i'm going to pass!!


----------



## vee043324

will be nervously spamming all day. heads up.


----------



## vee043324

except from 9:30-10:30 when I have a dr. appt.


----------



## caychanh

vee043324 said:


> except from 9:30-10:30 when I have a dr. appt.


That might be when results get posted.  Well at least recent history shows it usually happen right after lunch time.


----------



## caychanh

NCEES prepares the scores and then press submit after lunch and go home for the day.  Must be nice


----------



## vee043324

@caychanh BIG SIGH.


----------



## caychanh

Work half day and have a nice 3 or 4 day weekend.  I guess that's y it always seem to be right before Memorial Day.


----------



## vee043324

I didn't get my results for Oct. exam until like 4pm EST.


----------



## caychanh

If the results are released today the NCEES folks get to have over a week long vacation and come back after memorial day.  That's a great incentive to release results today


----------



## vee043324

lets hope so!!


----------



## ruggercsc

vee043324 said:


> also i heard yanny last night.


Did you see a white dress or blue dress.


----------



## vee043324

*nervous twitch*


----------



## caychanh

Is this dream interpretation spam?


----------



## caychanh

Busy day today, but everyone must be too nervous to spam this thread today.

Finally a top again.


----------



## vee043324

i really don't want to get results while i'm in Maine on vacation next week...


----------



## caychanh

So let's strive to get to 10k posts and get results today!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Wohoooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Wohoooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Wohoooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Wohoooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Wohoooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Wohoooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Wohoooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Wohoooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Wohoooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Wohoooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Wohoooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Wohoooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Wohoooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Wohoooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Wohoooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Wohoooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Wohoooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Wohoooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Wohoooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Wohoooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Wohoooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Wohoooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Wohoooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Wohooooooooooooooo! my cousin Passed!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Pass!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

She passed!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

She passed!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

She passed!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

She passed!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

She passed!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

She passed!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

She passed!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

She passed!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

She passed!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

She passed!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

She passed!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

She passed!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

She passed!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

She passed!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

She passed!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

She passed!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

She passed!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

She passed!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

She passed!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

She passed!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

She passed!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

She passed!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

She passed!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Yes! Finally, She passed!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Yes! Finally, She passed!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Yes! Finally, She passed!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Yes! Finally, She passed!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Yes! Finally, She passed!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Yes! Finally, She passed!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Yes! Finally, She passed!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Yes! Finally, She passed!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Yes! Finally, She passed!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Yes! Finally, She passed!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Yes! Finally, She passed!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Yes! Finally, She passed!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Yes! Finally, She passed!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Yes! Finally, She passed!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Yes! Finally, She passed!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Yes! Finally, She passed!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Yes! Finally, She passed!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Yes! Finally, She passed!


----------



## Master slacker

asdfasdff


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Yes! Finally, She passed!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Yes! Finally, She passed!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Yes! Finally, She passed!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Yes! Finally, She passed!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Yes! Finally, She passed!


----------



## ME_VT_PE

Dean Agnostic said:


> Yes! Finally, She passed!


Dean I'm jealous of your free time! can I have some?


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Sure, Lol! My cousin Passed!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Took her 6 months to prepare and study for this exam. It's her 3rd try.


----------



## vee043324

Spam from dr office waiting room. Zzz


----------



## vee043324

Kelly and Ryan morning show is on tv


----------



## vee043324

It is trash.


----------



## vee043324

My doctor just walked in so apparently I was here before him. FUN.


----------



## vee043324

Real profesh!!!!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

vee043324 said:


> My doctor just walked in so apparently I was here before him. FUN.


Good times.


----------



## caychanh

Hmm whats going on?  results?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Forums are jumping today.

Too bad the results won't be out until Tuesday or Wednesday


----------



## caychanh

OK.  It will be out if we hit 15k post today guaranteed.


----------



## caychanh

SPAM, SPAM, SPAM

F% F5 F5 F5 F5 F5

Yay yay yay

nononnononononononono


----------



## caychanh

caychanh said:


> SPAM, SPAM, SPAM
> 
> F% F5 F5 F5 F5 F5
> 
> Yay yay yay
> 
> nononnononononono


----------



## caychanh

Fish soup and rice for dinner if I pass.

Same if I fail yay


----------



## Dean Agnostic

My Cousin Passed. She has 2 kids and no husband.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Working it today.

Not stressed out about results at all.


----------



## caychanh

Thanks for not stressing out on test results.  you already got your green box right?


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Pass!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Pass!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Pass!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Pass!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Pass!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Pass!


----------



## caychanh

Spammed out


----------



## Dean Agnostic

I couldn't reveal my cousin's name due to non-disclosure agreement, but she has passed the exam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

caychanh said:


> OK.  It will be out if we hit 15k post today guaranteed.


not even halfway there


----------



## caychanh

We can make it up in one day or two.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

The way they calculate the pass rates is not what I thought it was. I asked my cousin, a certified psychometrician, he said the computation of pass rates is a combination of statistics with Aristotelian concept/approach.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

caychanh said:


> Thanks for not stressing out on test results.  you already got your green box right?


Yes.  Thank goodness.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Iowa results were out at 11:04 AM central last cycle.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Dean Agnostic said:


> The way they calculate the pass rates is not what I thought it was. I asked my cousin, a certified psychometrician, he said the computation of pass rates is a combination of statistics with Aristotelian concept/approach.


including applying the laws of supply and demand from Economics, and Geopolitics.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

The way they calculate the pass rates is not what I thought it was. I asked my cousin, a certified psychometrician, he said the computation of pass rates is a combination of statistics with Aristotelian concept/approach, laws of supply and demand, and Geopolitics.


----------



## Szar

Dean Agnostic said:


> The way they calculate the pass rates is not what I thought it was. I asked my cousin, a certified psychometrician, he said the computation of pass rates is a combination of statistics with Aristotelian concept/approach, laws of supply and demand, and Geopolitics.


Or most likely...


----------



## vee043324

back from dr. appt.


----------



## vee043324

west coast needs to wake up.


----------



## vee043324

continuing this thought from last night but @Szar also be sure to go to Shorty's! great margs and nachos and tacos and mexican.


----------



## caychanh

Celebratory dinner with our favorite beverages to wash it down.  I'm ready


----------



## caychanh

Skip lunch and happy hour

Its party time


----------



## caychanh

PASS PASS

Out


----------



## caychanh

I can't believe this is my third time going through this agony.


----------



## vee043324

caychanh said:


> I can't believe this is my third time going through this agony.


hoping it's your last time!!!


----------



## caychanh

Thanks.

You too and everyone else awaiting results on this spam thread.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Szar said:


> Or most likely...
> 
> View attachment 11231


They want us to think that way. Consider this, if all MIT engineering students graduated, then all MIT engineering students are EIT's or PE's, perhaps not.


----------



## JohnLee

Please Just Let the score out cause i cant really waste time at work anymore


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> west coast needs to wake up.


I'm up! I'm up!


----------



## vee043324

yaaaay hi @squaretaper!!


----------



## caychanh

Mornin'


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> yaaaay hi @squaretaper!!


How's VeeSis doing? Stoked for graduation?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

caychanh said:


> Mornin'


Ahoyhoy!


----------



## caychanh

So I can get to be "Resident English Major" next?  Or is that just squaretaper

Tops two in a row today good start!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JohnLee said:


> Please Just Let the score out cause i cant really waste time at work anymore


Truf. I'm just staring at this submittal.


----------



## vee043324

squaretaper said:


> How's VeeSis doing? Stoked for graduation?


probably. probably more nervous about me meeting her new boyfriend.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

caychanh said:


> So I can get to be "Resident English Major" next?  Or is that just squaretaper
> 
> Tops two in a row today good start!


It's not up to me! But the real question is, do you have a degree in English? Because, like a dummy, I do! :true:


----------



## caychanh

Hmm I don't so what's next after Principal in charge.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JohnLee said:


> Please Just Let the score out cause i cant really waste time at work anymore


Like you are going to get anything done after either, regardless of results. Sad truth.


----------



## caychanh

Ahaha

It should be PE in charge after I get that green box "PASS" today.  

Can't imagine another fail red box.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

caychanh said:


> Hmm I don't so what's next after Principal in charge.


You can just make up something in your profile. Go to "edit profile." Have fun! Make up whatever you want!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Szar said:


> Or most likely...
> 
> View attachment 11231


lusone:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Like you are going to get anything done after either, regardless of results. Sad truth.


Ohhhh, @vhab49_PE with the heckling!


----------



## caychanh

spam spam spam

F5 F5 F5dlsj

asdjfkajeoijaelkfa

spam apaskl;kf

green box please


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

caychanh said:


> Ahaha
> 
> It should be PE in charge after I get that green box "PASS" today.
> 
> Can't imagine another fail red box.


You're in good company. Lots of 3, 4, 5-timers.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Like you are going to get anything done after either, regardless of results. Sad truth.


Truer words have never been typed


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper said:


> Ohhhh, @vhab49_PE with the heckling!


Not heckling, just truth.  Having been there for both sides of the results equation.


----------



## JohnLee

vhab49_PE said:


> Like you are going to get anything done after either, regardless of results. Sad truth.


I want to troll my coworkers... TODAY!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

caychanh said:


> green box please


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JohnLee said:


> I want to troll my coworkers... TODAY!


You can troll them today. It just won't be about the results.


----------



## caychanh

Thanks @RBHeadge PE


----------



## caychanh

Here at work if they have nothing for you to do they let u practice acting a job position for a few years and give the promotion to someone else.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

caychanh said:


> Here at work if they have nothing for you to do they let u practice acting a job position for a few years and give the promotion to someone else.


Its the same everywhere


----------



## caychanh

The most seamless way to let someone "go" feeling happy about picking up some useless experience.

Acting PE in charge feels good.


----------



## vee043324

can someone call their state board and ask when results are going to be released?


----------



## caychanh

SPAM SPAM

SPAM burger.

I don't think I want to eat my leftovers for lunch no matter pass or fail.

Lunch time yet, maybe a nice steak or get that frosty for dessert first


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## caychanh

Ring Ring Ring

6 to 8 weeks

I have had a bad experiences with Texas board.

I avoid them at all costs before I get the pass box


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Green box, delivered.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Green box, delivered.


----------



## caychanh

NO date Fail


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Green Box, Delivered.


----------



## caychanh

Thanks

green box spam


----------



## caychanh

It seems we're stuck on page 270.  Where can I see the current post count here?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I do have a decent shopped version.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Date posted.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

It feels wrong to actually post the whole thing.


----------



## caychanh

Thanks its a good start


----------



## caychanh

OK nap before meeting time


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> probably. probably more nervous about me meeting her new boyfriend.


Is VeeSis an enginerd, too? What about new BF? Actually, I'm just going to start calling him Test Balloon. I remember going through this with SquareSis. The reviews were mixed.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## caychanh

We all got our green boxes.  Time to party


----------



## vee043324

@squaretaper I wish little Vee was an engineer. She is double major sociology &amp; environmental sustainability. she is an incredible writer though I must admit.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> View attachment 11235


There's more to a box than just its color, you know. You've really got to look inside, get to know its contents. See what makes it tick, what gives it dignity.


----------



## caychanh

Alright that's deep


----------



## shmoe

squaretaper said:


> It's not up to me! But the real question is, do you have a degree in English? Because, like a dummy, I do! :true:


Haha me too! Why'd you do it? Do you use it? I did it to spite my mom ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## SacMe24

vee043324 said:


> west coast needs to wake up.


West Coast is here now !!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> @squaretaper I wish little Vee was an engineer. She is double major sociology &amp; environmental sustainability. she is an incredible writer though I must admit.


Sounds like LittleVee belongs in California with the rest of us liberal degenerates!


----------



## leggo PE

Omg it's a Thursday!


----------



## SacMe24

caychanh said:


> Ahaha
> 
> It should be PE in charge after I get that green box "PASS" today.
> 
> Can't imagine another fail red box.


I'm with you there ... this is my fourth time so praying for a GREEN box...good luck to you !


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

shmoe said:


> Haha me too! Why'd you do it? Do you use it? I did it to spite my mom ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I did it because I went to university to party, to be honest. Then shaped up and got into engineering. It's a fun icebreaker during interviews though, and I'm the resident editor for pretty much any documentation that goes out.

How'd you "do" engineering? Seems like there's more people doing that. Cubicle neighbor has a biz degree, and other cubicle neighbor has a psych degree.


----------



## caychanh

West coast is catching up.  Lets get this thing to 10k at least today.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> @squaretaper I wish little Vee was an engineer. She is double major sociology &amp; environmental sustainability. she is an incredible writer though I must admit.


Your mission, should you choose to accept it, is to have a little fun with Test Balloon and report back to us. More detail is better.

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## caychanh

I'm not even an engineering major.  I just work as an engineer kind of.


----------



## caychanh

Mission impossible?


----------



## caychanh

Its a quarter til 11am.

Nervous

Got a meeting at 11 am to take a break from spamming.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

caychanh said:


> I'm not even an engineering major.  I just work as an engineer kind of.


Biz is a chemical PE, and psych is a civil PE. Now it's up to me to be English with the mechanical PE. Fingers crossed!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@vee043324 Aren't you supposed to be hanging out with family? Why are you talking to EBers??


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Not that we don't appreciate it!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## caychanh

Nice.  Hopefully I'll be chem with a civil PE


----------



## leggo PE

caychanh said:


> All we have here is mcdonalds snow cone/sundae
> 
> or Wendy's frosties
> 
> Tough choices


Frosty ALL THE WAY. I haven't had one of those in forever!


----------



## SacMe24

Well now that I've caught up on reading all the SPAM.....ugh....we're all STILL waiting....I've already hit F5 10 times...


----------



## caychanh

I didn't get it yesterday so I save for maybe today after results come out.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

caychanh said:


> Nice.  Hopefully I'll be chem with a civil PE


ROFL. That's probably more of a stretch than me! :rotflmao: :rotflmao:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Frosty ALL THE WAY. I haven't had one of those in forever!


OMG I hate you. Now I need a Frosty!


----------



## SacMe24

I have staff meeting at 11 pacific and it would be fantastic if I could tell them all that I passed the PE exam..... c'mon NCEES... release those results !! :waitwall:

Pretty please??


----------



## vee043324

squaretaper said:


> Sounds like LittleVee belongs in California with the rest of us liberal degenerates!


v true. she is v extreme left and into politics.


----------



## SacMe24

It's incredible the amount of spamming that's happening today... and it's not even the "witching" hour yet...


----------



## Vette388

SacMe24 said:


> Well now that I've caught up on reading all the SPAM.....ugh....we're all STILL waiting....I've already hit F5 10 times...


I hit F5.. it froze for a second, got really scared then it still said results pending still lol.


----------



## vee043324

squaretaper said:


> @vee043324 Aren't you supposed to be hanging out with family? Why are you talking to EBers??


I'm working from my boss's state office today and for half day tomorrow. graduation is tomorrow at 2pm and then a lot of family activities after that and on saturday!


----------



## JohnLee

SacMe24 said:


> I have staff meeting at 11 pacific and it would be fantastic if I could tell them all that I passed the PE exam..... c'mon NCEES... release those results !! :waitwall:
> 
> Pretty please??


Can't be that easy... you must suffer


----------



## SacMe24

SPAM SPAM SPAM .....


----------



## SacMe24

Vette388 said:


> I hit F5.. it froze for a second, got really scared then it still said results pending still lol.


Oh I don't dare do F5 on the NCEES web site.. I do it from Outlook because then I KNOW I have a result ready for me to view....


----------



## JohnLee

I think if we voted California out of the Union things will move faster


----------



## vee043324

caychanh said:


> I'm not even an engineering major.  I just work as an engineer kind of.


I an an engineer major but now work in policy so idk where the F my life is going  :mellow:


----------



## shmoe

squaretaper said:


> I did it because I went to university to party, to be honest. Then shaped up and got into engineering. It's a fun icebreaker during interviews though, and I'm the resident editor for pretty much any documentation that goes out.
> 
> How'd you "do" engineering? Seems like there's more people doing that. Cubicle neighbor has a biz degree, and other cubicle neighbor has a psych degree.


Good move, English is a good party degree. I once asked a classmate to take notes for me during a class I would miss. He asked later if I needed them, I said nah, and he was like, "good, because I was like, super stoned that day soooo"  &lt;_&lt;

I had no idea what I wanted to do out of high school. I signed up as an English degree because that's what I knew I was good at. My mom pushed (okay, demanded) that I pursue a STEM degree as well. A friend at the time (now my husband, woo for nerds in love!) was doing Mechanical and suggested I look into it. I ended up opting for civil. Double degree, graduated on time.

Now I tutor English on the side and make more hourly than I do at my full time job.

When did you switch?


----------



## vee043324

we need more engineers on the hill! come join me!

Top! highlights the importance of this message.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Omg it's a Thursday!


It is!


----------



## Vette388

SacMe24 said:


> Oh I don't dare do F5 on the NCEES web site.. I do it from Outlook because then I KNOW I have a result ready for me to view....


That is smart then you can look anytime you want.


----------



## SacMe24

Vette388 said:


> That is smart then you can look anytime you want.


Yes !!... but more importantly.... you know the result is there...


----------



## vee043324

my hope for today is diminishing.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> I'm working from my boss's state office today and for half day tomorrow. graduation is tomorrow at 2pm and then a lot of family activities after that and on saturday!


"Working."  :rotflmao:


----------



## SacMe24

vee043324 said:


> my hope for today is diminishing.


Why? The last 2 times they've released between 10-12 Pacific... we're not even in that time range yet....don't lose hope !!


----------



## SacMe24

Ok... I'm going back and forth between this screen and Outlook... hitting F5 every time I switch screens...


----------



## vee043324

squaretaper said:


> "Working."  :rotflmao:


i've gotten two memos done today! and sorted a bunch of constituent mail! i'm actually doing pretty well.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> I an an engineer major but now work in policy so idk where the F my life is going  :mellow:


I know exactly where you're going! To Maine and getting SOGGY with friends!


----------



## knight1fox3

vee043324 said:


> can someone call their state board and ask when results are going to be released?


I just did. Nothing yet. But the good news is that I just saved a bunch of $$ by switching to Geico. :thumbs:


----------



## vee043324

squaretaper said:


> I know exactly where you're going! To Maine and getting SOGGY with friends!


Contemplating a power move = buying champagne for Maine.


----------



## SacMe24

Today is jd_chi02 's birthday.... web site says he's 111 years old !... wow...I need to know what he/she is doing..


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> Contemplating a power move = buying champagne for Maine.


Power move! Power move!


----------



## vee043324

squaretaper said:


> Power move! Power move!


i don't know if my confidence level is that high...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SacMe24 said:


> Today is jd_chi02 's birthday.... web site says he's 111 years old !... wow...I need to know what he/she is doing..


No smoking, very little red meat, and a lot of veggies.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SacMe24 said:


> Today is jd_chi02 's birthday.... web site says he's 111 years old !... wow...I need to know what he/she is doing..


And significant, significant volumes of red wine.


----------



## JohnLee

7000


----------



## JohnLee

7000


----------



## JohnLee

7000


----------



## JohnLee

7000


----------



## JohnLee

7000


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dyfunctional.


----------



## JohnLee

7000


----------



## JohnLee

7000


----------



## JohnLee

7000


----------



## JohnLee

7000


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Yes.


----------



## JohnLee

7000


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

No.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vhab49_PE said:


> No.


Yes.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Yes.


Maybe.


----------



## JohnLee

7000


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I am almost at 5000 posts.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I am almost at 5000 posts.


----------



## JohnLee

by Noon then


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

But not really.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One closer to 5000 posts.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One closer to 5000 posts.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One closer to 5000 posts.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One closer to 5000 posts.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One closer to 5000 posts.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One closer to 5000 posts.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One closer to 5000 posts.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One closer to 5000 posts.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One closer to 5000 posts.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I call BS.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One closer to 5000 posts.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One closer to 5000 posts.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One closer to 5000 posts.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One closer to 5000 posts.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One closer to 5000 posts.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One closer to 5000 posts.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One closer to 5000 posts.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One closer to 5000 posts.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One closer to 5000 posts.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JohnLee said:


> 7000


Holy macaroni! Where the heck did @JohnLee come from?? Awesome!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One closer to 5000 posts.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One closer to 5000 posts.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One closer to 5000 posts.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One closer to 5000 posts.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> One closer to 5000 posts.


@vhab49_PE Did LittleHab win yesterday?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One closer to 5000 posts.


----------



## JohnLee

vhab49_PE said:


> One closer to 5000 posts.


I guess you are showing how it done I'm a newbie


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper said:


> @vhab49_PE Did LittleHab win yesterday?


Nope.  Lost 0-11.  Pretty much how the season is going.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One closer to 5000 posts.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One closer to 5000 posts.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One closer to 5000 posts.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One closer to 5000 posts.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One closer to 5000 posts.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One closer to 5000 posts.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One closer to 5000 posts.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One closer to 5000 posts.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One closer to 5000 posts.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I feel like my coworkers are bragging they have Hilti Profis on thier PC's.  And I need it to design some dang anchors.


----------



## leggo PE

La la la.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One closer to 5000 posts.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One closer to 5000 posts.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One closer to 5000 posts.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I feel like my coworkers are bragging they have Hilti Profis on thier PC's.  And I need it to design some dang anchors.


I have Hilti Profis. And Simpson Anchor Designer.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> La la la.


So how is your PE treating you today?


----------



## ME_VT_PE

I'm kind of disappointed in all of you resident PE's not posting more fake results.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> I have Hilti Profis. And Simpson Anchor Designer.


I just got my PC re-imaged, and apparently that didn't make the cut. Waiting on IT now.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> So how is your PE treating you today?


It's just dandy!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ME_VT said:


> I'm kind of disappointed in all of you resident PE's not posting more fake results.


We (some of us) were there not that long ago.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One closer to 5000 posts.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One closer to 5000 posts.


----------



## leggo PE

How's yours treating you, @vhab49_PE?


----------



## leggo PE

Also, spammers, if you're not already, definitely think about becoming a supporting member!


----------



## ME_VT_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> We (some of us) were there not that long ago.


I like the fake result threads they're the most exciting thing on this forum


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I did make a  very convincing April Pass image.  Just not sure how I feel about actually posting it.


----------



## leggo PE

This board is run on people's unpaid time, particularly @Road Guy. It needs funds to keep going!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One closer to 5000 posts.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One closer to 5000 posts.


----------



## leggo PE

Also, pro tip:

Once @Baconator makes an appearance, results are coming very soon.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> This board is run on people's unpaid time, particularly @Road Guy. It needs funds to keep going!


Apparently I screwed up when I paid up this month and didn't do it right to get my sustaining member.


----------



## leggo PE

Here I am, making valuable spamming posts, and @vhab49_PE is just spamming to 5,000.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One closer to 5000 posts.



leggo PE said:


> Here I am, making valuable spamming posts, and @vhab49_PE is just spamming to 5,000.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One closer to 5000 posts.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Apparently I screwed up when I paid up this month and didn't do it right to get my sustaining member.


Ah bummer! Did you get it going again?

It does also feel nice to be a supporting member. 

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

shmoe said:


> Good move, English is a good party degree. I once asked a classmate to take notes for me during a class I would miss. He asked later if I needed them, I said nah, and he was like, "good, because I was like, super stoned that day soooo"  &lt;_&lt;
> 
> I had no idea what I wanted to do out of high school. I signed up as an English degree because that's what I knew I was good at. My mom pushed (okay, demanded) that I pursue a STEM degree as well. A friend at the time (now my husband, woo for nerds in love!) was doing Mechanical and suggested I look into it. I ended up opting for civil. Double degree, graduated on time.
> 
> Now I tutor English on the side and make more hourly than I do at my full time job.
> 
> When did you switch?


Wow! @shmoe you are a clever carrot!

After undergrad I went to community college after bumming around and traveling the world for a spell. Worked as a field tech full time during the day, took all the engineering prereqs at night. Applied to grad school. Finished the mech program. Boom, here I am. LadySquare was a champ and gave me the idea that I could do it in the first place. We met in French class and were like, "Oh, hello."


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Ah bummer! Did you get it going again?
> 
> It does also feel nice to be a supporting member.


I supported, just not correctly I guess.  If I was making those big PE dollars I could just drop another $25.


----------



## ME_VT_PE

leggo PE said:


> Also, spammers, if you're not already, definitely think about becoming a supporting member!


I'll support the shit out of EB if I can have my resultsssss NOW


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> I have Hilti Profis. And Simpson Anchor Designer.


We need a structural in house.


----------



## leggo PE

ME_VT said:


> I'll support the shit out of EB if I can have my resultsssss NOW


You should support the shit out of EB regardless!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper said:


> Wow! @shmoe you are a clever carrot!
> 
> After undergrad I went to community college after bumming around and traveling the world for a spell. Worked as a field tech full time during the day, took all the engineering prereqs at night. Applied to grad school. Finished the mech program. Boom, here I am. LadySquare was a champ and gave me the idea that I could do it in the first place. We met in French class and were like, "Oh, hello."


I was one class short of an English minor with my first degree.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> We need a structural in house.


What does your firm do, again? Are you trying to become a full service engineering firm?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> How's yours treating you, @vhab49_PE?


Oh, good. I sealed a thing.  Just one though.  Mainly out of protest that since result came out after salary and position adjustment, I am neither paid, or by job description obligated to do so.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> What does your firm do, again? Are you trying to become a full service engineering firm?


We make enclosures and panels for MCCs, switchboards, PLC controls, etc. We pay out the nose for outside structural review/stamping (because they're for utilities and need to meet seismic), all for 3/4" Hilti anchors (kidding!). But costs are high, so people are talking.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Oh, good. I sealed a thing.  Just one though.  Mainly out of protest that since result came out after salary and position adjustment, I am neither paid, or by job description obligated to do so.


Woahhhh you sealed something! I haven't sealed anything yet, and probably won't until I get my S.E. license. But that's cool! Even if it was out of protest.

Ugh, no bueno about the raises, though. I remember you mentioning that before. They'd better give you all the $$$ in your next raise!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Are you trying to become a full service engineering firm?


Definitely not, it's just a building full of electrical/power engineers and the seismic review is expensive and holds up projects.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> Definitely not, it's just a building full of electrical/power engineers and the seismic review is expensive and holds up projects.


Ah, gotcha.

Not super appealing sounding job as a structural person! Just doing those calcs over and over again? Variety is the spice of life!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Woahhhh you sealed something! I haven't sealed anything yet, and probably won't until I get my S.E. license. But that's cool! Even if it was out of protest.
> 
> Ugh, no bueno about the raises, though. I remember you mentioning that before. They'd better give you all the $$$ in your next raise!


Yeah,  I doubt it though. We shall see.  I have been told that any time I want to join the gov't machine, they have space for me (helps that the husband works there, and the people he works with like me.)  They are also hurting for structural engineers.  With no SE requirement, because, hey government can do whatever they want.  

I told husband give me 2 or 3 years and I'll be ready.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Ah, gotcha.
> 
> Not super appealing sounding job as a structural person! Just doing those calcs over and over again? Variety is the spice of life!


Agree, it sounds super boring. Just commenting that it would be optimal to have one in house. Never promised variety!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper said:


> Definitely not, it's just a building full of electrical/power engineers and the seismic review is expensive and holds up projects.


Yuck.  Sounds unpleasant.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Yuck.  Sounds unpleasant.


I'm mechanical so I'm like..what? Electrons?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Oh, just what I need!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> View attachment 11237
> 
> 
> Oh, just what I need!


I still get FE promos from them...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper said:


> I'm mechanical so I'm like..what? Electrons?


I'm an architect &amp;general engineer by degree.  Technically I could do, really, any of the things, but electrical makes my head hurt.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Poop.  200 posts takes forever to get.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Posting.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Posting.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Posting.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Posting.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper said:


> I'm mechanical so I'm like..what? Electrons?


We call them beta particles ( *β*-) in my field.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


>


OK, I don't know why but this made my day.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


>


Wow, I walk away for 5 minutes...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper said:


> Wow, I walk away for 5 minutes...


You should not do that.


----------



## knight1fox3

vhab49_PE said:


> I supported, just not correctly I guess.  If I was making those big PE dollars I could just drop another $25.


I thought all structurals made fatty $$?? :dunno:



ME_VT said:


> I'll support the shit out of EB if I can have my resultsssss NOW


Promise???



leggo PE said:


> Woahhhh you sealed something! I haven't sealed anything yet, and probably won't until I get my S.E. license. But that's cool! Even if it was out of protest.
> 
> Ugh, no bueno about the raises, though. I remember you mentioning that before. They'd better give you all the $$$ in your next raise!


I'll be sealing a few plans this weekend for the side contract engineering work I do. Remind me again why I do this on top of my regular job and running a business???  :screwloose:

On a side note, my new salary just took effect with my new position title.   



vhab49_PE said:


> I'm an architect &amp;general engineer by degree.  Technically I could do, really, any of the things, but electrical makes my head hurt.


LOL...I get that a lot. Especially when people read my test reports and technical publications? "Can't you just summarize it?" Is what I get asked a lot. Ha ha.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> I thought all structurals made fatty $$?? :dunno:
> 
> I'll be sealing a few plans this weekend for the side contract engineering work I do. Remind me again why I do this on top of my regular job and running a business???  :screwloose:
> 
> On a side note, my new salary just took effect with my new position title.
> 
> LOL...I get that a lot. Especially when people read my test reports and technical publications? "Can't you just summarize it?" Is what I get asked a lot. Ha ha.


Nope. Must have us confused with someone else.

You are crazy.

Lucky you. Good for you, braggy butt.

I do too.  My 10 pages gets summarized in 2 sentences, basically saying its ok, or fix it, or tear that shit down.


----------



## knight1fox3

vhab49_PE said:


> Lucky you.


False. Luck was not involved. Took quite a bit of effort and multiple days worth of interviews and presentations to get the position. :thumbs:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Nope. Must have us confused with someone else.
> 
> You are crazy.
> 
> Lucky you.
> 
> I do too.  My 10 pages gets summarized in 2 sentences, basically saying its ok, or fix it, or tear that shit down.


It's the age-old quandary:

Is it moving? Yes. Should it? No. Therefore, bad.

Is it not moving? Yes. Should it? No.

Therefore, bad.


----------



## ME_VT_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> I thought all structurals made fatty $$?? :dunno:
> 
> Promise???
> 
> I'll be sealing a few plans this weekend for the side contract engineering work I do. Remind me again why I do this on top of my regular job and running a business???  :screwloose:
> 
> On a side note, my new salary just took effect with my new position title.
> 
> LOL...I get that a lot. Especially when people read my test reports and technical publications? "Can't you just summarize it?" Is what I get asked a lot. Ha ha.


I'll give EB $150 if my results are released in the next 2 hours


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> False. Luck was not involved. Took quite a bit of effort and multiple days worth of interviews and presentations to get the position. :thumbs:


Well then I retract my statement. Edits have been made.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> We call them beta particles ( *β*-) in my field.


Ooh! A rare nuke!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sammich time.


----------



## Mack Eltarhoni

soo have we spammed enough for the results to come out?


----------



## SacMe24

Well folks, we've entered that time slot when NCEES has typically released results... the next 2 hours will be a nail-biting experience ! :waitwall:


----------



## knight1fox3

squaretaper said:


> Ooh! A rare nuke!


Based on my field experience, it's the gamma particles that you really have to watch out for. :thumbs:


----------



## Mack Eltarhoni




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Based on my field experience, it's the gamma particles that you really have to watch out for. :thumbs:


Based on my field experience, it's the street-walking gamma particles you really have to watch out for.


----------



## ruggercsc

Mack Eltarhoni said:


> soo have we spammed enough for the results to come out?


Somehow the results got tied up in the Russia, Stormy Daniels, Fake news, SNL skits, Micheal Cohen, Rudy Guliana, Seycellles meeting, Don Jr., Hillary email, Uranium One, inauguration attendance, illegal voters probe.

I would give it another year.


----------



## Mr. Zane

ruggercsc said:


> Somehow the results got tied up in the Russia, Stormy Daniels, Fake news, SNL skits, Micheal Cohen, Rudy Guliana, Seycellles meeting, Don Jr., Hillary email, Uranium One, inauguration attendance, illegal voters probe.
> 
> I would give it another year.


:hung:


----------



## knight1fox3

Mack Eltarhoni said:


> soo have we spammed enough for the results to come out?





Code:


IF number of posts&lt;15,000 posts THEN
  PRINT "Spam Not Finished. No Exam Results."
ELSEIF number&gt;15,000 posts THEN
  PRINT "Spamming Finished. Refer to Email for Your Exam Results!"
ELSE
  PRINT "Number is zero"
END IF


----------



## ME_VT_PE

my friend is trying to sign up for an EB account and the security question is "who gives the PE exam." NCEES is apparently wrong... is the answer "state board?"


----------



## knight1fox3

ME_VT said:


> my friend is trying to sign up for an EB account and the security question is "who gives the PE exam." NCEES is apparently wrong... is the answer "state board?"


Try all lowercase "ncees".


----------



## Mack Eltarhoni

ruggercsc said:


> Somehow the results got tied up in the Russia, Stormy Daniels, Fake news, SNL skits, Micheal Cohen, Rudy Guliana, Seycellles meeting, Don Jr., Hillary email, Uranium One, inauguration attendance, illegal voters probe.
> 
> I would give it another year.


I am gonna start looking through Hilary's emails. I bet the results are in those deleted emails haha


----------



## JohnLee

Mack Eltarhoni said:


> I am gonna start looking through Hilary's emails. I bet the results are in those deleted emails haha


that should buy you some time


----------



## vee043324

bored and restless. zzzz


----------



## ME_VT_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Try all lowercase "ncees".


still not working


----------



## knight1fox3

vee043324 said:


> bored and restless. zzzz


An acquaintance I have at NCEES suggested checking your email soon.


----------



## knight1fox3

ME_VT said:


> still not working


Try "Ncees"


----------



## vee043324

knight1fox3 said:


> An acquaintance I have at NCEES suggested checking your email soon.


please don't toy with my emotions.


----------



## JohnLee

knight1fox3 said:


> An acquaintance I have at NCEES suggested checking your email soon.


Nope not falling


----------



## knight1fox3

vee043324 said:


> please don't toy with my emotions.


I'm not doing anything other echoing what I've been told.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper said:


> Ooh! A rare nuke!


A wise man once didn't say:



> To see one nuclear engineer is a sign of a good fortune. To see more than one nuclear engineer in the same place is a very bad omen.


----------



## Szar

knight1fox3 said:


> An acquaintance I have at NCEES suggested checking your email soon.


Is that the American definition of "soon" or the Bill Clinton version of "soon".


----------



## JohnLee

knight1fox3 said:


> I'm not doing anything other echoing what I've been told.


with 19,000 posts you are an experienced troll... Im not buying it


----------



## knight1fox3

Szar said:


> Is that the American definition of "soon" or the Bill Clinton version of "soon".


Time will tell...


----------



## knight1fox3

JohnLee said:


> with 19,000 posts you are an experienced troll... Im not buying it


If that's your assessment, you are welcome to having an incorrect opinion.

I've generally provided updates to exam takers as I receive them. Though I imagine it's difficult to filter through what is trolling and what is actually valid information.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Based on my field experience, it's the gamma particles that you really have to watch out for. :thumbs:


Depends, most of my occupational exposure wasn't tracked but came from GCR and neutrons. The tracked portion was almost all gamma though.

But I spent most of my time protecting against alpha-emmiters.

topps


----------



## vee043324

i want a white claw.


----------



## JohnLee

knight1fox3 said:


> If that's your assessment, you are welcome to having an incorrect opinion.
> 
> I've generally provided updates to exam takers as I receive them. Though I imagine it's difficult to filter through what is trolling and what is actually valid information.


LOL Im heartbroken man... I cant do this


----------



## ruggercsc

Mack Eltarhoni said:


> I am gonna start looking through Hilary's emails. I bet the results are in those deleted emails haha


The results are there, but they are in Russian.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

If you can't trust @knight1fox3, then who can you trust?


----------



## Szar

RBHeadge PE said:


> If you can't trust @knight1fox3, then who can you trust?


The Mafia, Loan Sharks, The Russians to name a few more trustworthy individuals.


----------



## Master slacker

sdfgsfg


----------



## JohnLee

@knight1fox3 you reputation is on FLEEK not trying to take anything away from that


----------



## shmoe

squaretaper said:


> Wow! @shmoe you are a clever carrot!
> 
> After undergrad I went to community college after bumming around and traveling the world for a spell. Worked as a field tech full time during the day, took all the engineering prereqs at night. Applied to grad school. Finished the mech program. Boom, here I am. LadySquare was a champ and gave me the idea that I could do it in the first place. We met in French class and were like, "Oh, hello."


Awww that's cute... "oh, bonjour"

... Oui oui, je ne sais quoi, fromage, foie gras (more obligatory french nonsense)

Seriously, though, awesome job! Bet it took a lot of determination (the engineering thing, not the lady)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

shmoe said:


> Awww that's cute... "oh, bonjour"
> 
> ... Oui oui, je ne sais quoi, fromage, foie gras (more obligatory french nonsense)
> 
> Seriously, though, awesome job! Bet it took a lot of determination (the engineering thing, not the lady)


First part yes. LadySquare was pure, dumb luck.

View attachment 11244


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vee043324 said:


> i want a white claw.


I want a bear claw.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I want a bear claw.


Bear claw with White Claw. Breakfast of champions, that's for sure.


----------



## SacMe24

@squaretaper...I want a burger from The Squeeze Inn....


----------



## SacMe24

Time for a protein shake.... :th_rockon: V:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

TIme for a nap.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SacMe24 said:


> @squaretaper...I want a burger from The Squeeze Inn....


That place is awesome.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> My 10 pages gets summarized in 2 sentences, basically saying its ok, or fix it, or tear that shit down.


Yeah I hear that. I had to speak "management" or "executive" or "policy" a lot in my old job. I'd boil it down to those same few words. If I got challenged, next would come a 15 min powerpoint, then the 65 page executive summary, finally it would be the 2500 page phone book and 3 DVDs of PDF'd references.

Only once did it come down to the last part. Her eyes literally rolled into the back of her head. Not sure she ever opened it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yeah I hear that. I had to speak "management" or "executive" or "policy" a lot in my old job. I'd boil it down to those same few words. If I got challenged, next would come a 15 min powerpoint, then the 65 page executive summary, finally it would be the 2500 page phone book and 3 DVDs of PDF'd references.
> 
> Only once did it come down to the last part. Her eyes literally rolled into the back of her head. Not sure she ever opened it.


@RBHeadge PE droppin' science!


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## knight1fox3

Time to head to the airport. I'm done with this place they call Cleveland...


----------



## caychanh

So nothing yet?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The mistake by the lake.

Do me a favor and give it the finger as you're flying away.


----------



## vee043324

RBHeadge PE said:


> The mistake by the lake.
> 
> Do me a favor and give it the finger as you're flying away.


tell us how you really feel?


----------



## SacMe24

I'm starting to think that NCEES is going to make us wait until next week...I just hope the results give me a reason to celebrate this Memorial Day weekend...I have stuff to do at the beach and lots of wine to drink !  :bananalama:


----------



## ME_VT_PE

screw this I'm out


----------



## SacMe24

ME_VT said:


> screw this I'm out


Nooooo.... give it another 49 min... after noon Pacific then it's def. not happening today...


----------



## JohnLee

ME_VT said:


> screw this I'm out


Seinfeld .... Nofap contest !!!!


----------



## caychanh

that deadline is fast approaching


----------



## SacMe24

40 minutes of "prime-time" left folks....at noon I'm taking my lunch and going to Home Depot to buy some tools and blow-off steam....ughhh... :waitwall:


----------



## SacMe24

caychanh said:


> that deadline is fast approaching


Yeah I think that if it doesn't happen in the next 38 min. it ain't happening this week....


----------



## caychanh

hmm i'm trying to get some home depot tools right now too


----------



## caychanh

circular or recip saw


----------



## SacMe24

caychanh said:


> hmm i'm trying to get some home depot tools right now too


Whatcha looking for? I'm getting a new hedge trimmer and a timer for my path lights...


----------



## SacMe24

caychanh said:


> circular or recip saw


I'm sure you know Sears is closing lots of stores nationwide (sadly), 3 in Sacramento alone and they're all having blow-out sales... if there is a Sears in your town and is one of the ones affected, check them out.


----------



## caychanh

I wish i can browse around brick and mortar stores to go tool shopping.  Online is the only way for me


----------



## SacMe24

caychanh said:


> I wish i can browse around brick and mortar stores to go tool shopping.  Online is the only way for me


Do you live out in the boonies?


----------



## JohnLee

only 10 more minute before I give up for good


----------



## caychanh

naw I just have to be home to help wife watch our 3 kids after work and on weekends.

My only study time for PE is actually at work


----------



## caychanh

NO NCEES email yet

I guess the smearing eraser issue is worse than I thought


----------



## JohnLee

caychanh said:


> NO NCEES email yet
> 
> I guess the smearing eraser issue is worse than I thought


what was the issue?


----------



## ME_VT_PE

JohnLee said:


> what was the issue?


the eraser was causing scantron issues....


----------



## JohnLee

oh wow I did not know that


----------



## SacMe24

Ok kids... see you in a few....gonna do my part to increase the consumer spending index...


----------



## ME_VT_PE

JohnLee said:


> oh wow I did not know that


yea a bunch of misinterpretations/false readings...


----------



## caychanh

I used it once during the exam and it smeared one like 3 test problems.  My neighboring exam test taker was erasing frantically shaking my table numerous times.  Luckily I was just waiting by then.


----------



## caychanh

Tools I need more tools to do more


----------



## leggo PE

Guys, it's a Thursday. But not the Thursday.

Like I've mentioned, don't hold your breath until @Baconator chimes in.


----------



## JohnLee

@Baconator has been quiet


----------



## Szar

vee043324 said:


> continuing this thought from last night but @Szar also be sure to go to Shorty's! great margs and nachos and tacos and mexican.


Backroom may be this weekend with the wife.  Shes been craving greek... but a mexican place is also on the cravings list!


----------



## JohnLee

Aw man


----------



## JohnLee

finally 7,000


----------



## caychanh

8k to go


----------



## Mr. Zane

JohnLee said:


> finally 7,000


If the NCEES does not release the result, it will keep going till 70,000..

Seems not possible today.


----------



## caychanh

Oct 2017 results came after 8500 posts so we're actually close


----------



## caychanh

SPAM hasn't reached 15k since April 2017 exam.


----------



## caychanh

Just got an iced chai tea latte from starbucks. 

Not as good as it used to be


----------



## Mr. Zane

caychanh said:


> Just got an iced chai tea latte from starbucks.
> 
> Not as good as it used to be


Coffee does not work great as Cola Zero or Dr.Pepper Diet. They helped me out during that 8 hrs.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

caychanh said:


> NO NCEES email yet
> 
> I guess the smearing eraser issue is worse than I thought






JohnLee said:


> what was the issue?






ME_VT said:


> the eraser was causing scantron issues....






JohnLee said:


> oh wow I did not know that






ME_VT said:


> yea a bunch of misinterpretations/false readings...






caychanh said:


> I used it once during the exam and it smeared one like 3 test problems.  My neighboring exam test taker was erasing frantically shaking my table numerous times.  Luckily I was just waiting by then.


Yeah, from what I hear it's the pencil lead issue all over again.


----------



## caychanh

I knew I should have gotten that frosty.


----------



## caychanh

I prefer chai tea latte on the rocks


----------



## knight1fox3

ME_VT said:


> yea a bunch of misinterpretations/false readings...





RBHeadge PE said:


> Yeah, from what I hear it's the pencil lead issue all over again.


Yep. Which ultimately caused re-scans and a good amount of manual entry work. Bummer adding that much time on top of when the results would normally have been released. &lt;smh&gt;


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

caychanh said:


> I knew I should have gotten that frosty.


$.50 Frosty week! (day? IDK)


----------



## Mr. Zane

pjavery said:


> Also, am I the only person who didn't have a problem with the eraser?
> 
> My NCEES logo was also smudged, so I may have an unusually lucky pencil. I'm sticking to that theory if I passed.


Mine also messed up my answer card. But the invigilator said it would be fine.


----------



## knight1fox3

Frosties are NOT P90x approved....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Frosties are NOT P90x approved....


Screw P90x


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Frosties are NOT P90x approved....


Don't care.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

I'll take it for what it's worth. My cousin said she passed. Wohoooooooooooo!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Congrats @pjavery! Pass!


----------



## JohnLee

Dean Agnostic said:


> Congrats @pjavery! Pass!


YEA!


----------



## daydreambeliever

pjavery said:


> Also, am I the only person who didn't have a problem with the eraser?
> 
> My NCEES logo was also smudged, so I may have an unusually lucky pencil. I'm sticking to that theory if I passed.


Funny my very first post on the site is about pencil eraser smudging! Glad I'm not the only one. I about had a heart attack during the exam


----------



## SacMe24

Wait... what? @pjavery is in CA....if she already has her result great!...but it must've been a State exam...not NCEES


----------



## shmoe

PSA: Today is the Starbucks Happy Hour.

You're welcome.


----------



## SacMe24

That lunch I had wasn't satisfying enough... I"m going to the cafeteria frigde to supplement it with a burrito ... :th_rockon:


----------



## SacMe24

pjavery said:


> No they're just spamming. I don't have results yet.


Sheshh.... thanks !... the wait continues....


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Please see the attached file. Look at the overall account performance (orange graph) compare to S&amp;P 500 performance, it means that I could beat the S&amp;P 500 performance in the long term. Amazing!

View attachment Stock Portfolio.pdf


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Did some calcs today with my April 2017 pencil.  hopefully they are better than the ones I did during the April 2017 exam.


----------



## leggo PE

Obligatory spam.


----------



## Mr. Zane

leggo PE said:


> Obligatory spam.


16 minutes no more words, seems everyone is tired for today.


----------



## caychanh

Do we call it quits for today.  Quitting time


----------



## Mr. Zane

pjavery said:


> No I mean the logo itself was smudged. Not that it smudged my answer card.View attachment 11251


I meant for anything can make comment in this thread....


----------



## caychanh

Would be nice if results gets released at like 5pm.  

Perfect time for "happy" hour


----------



## caychanh

5:33pm Dec 8th, 2016 results were released in Texas for Oct 2016 exam so we still have 90 more mins to go.

Its been around 1 or 2pm the last two exam cycles tho


----------



## caychanh

Anyone called NCEES or their state board yet?


----------



## leggo PE

caychanh said:


> Anyone called NCEES or their state board yet?


Nope!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

caychanh said:


> Anyone called NCEES or their state board yet?


Not here either.


----------



## caychanh

Oh well in the meantime keep spamming


----------



## caychanh

I'm at over 500 posts now.  yay

PE in charge indeed


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Off to drink beer people!


----------



## caychanh

not quitting time yet.  Enjoying this frosty right now


----------



## caychanh

almost happy hour time

spam on tomorrow


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Off to drink beer people!


Vhab? More like Veenebriatedhab.


----------



## Mr. Zane

caychanh said:


> I'm at over 500 posts now.  yay
> 
> PE in charge indeed


how the title will change? by number of post?


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper said:


> Safe travels @txjennah! Don't forget your PPE! I've had to borrow someone else's gross hard hat only once and never made that mistake again.


Thanks @squaretaper!  Fortunately it was a local job.  LOL yeah wearing old hard hats is never fun.


----------



## txjennah PE

Aw man guys, I'm so sorry results weren't released today. I even checked the boards real quick when I had a break.    Hang in there!


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## P-E

Hungover today.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

7050 posts. At this rate the results will be released on June 23rd.

tops


----------



## vee043324

Stress spam


----------



## vee043324

Can’t sleep spam


----------



## vee043324

Well tbh I haven’t really tried to sleep yet


----------



## vee043324

Haven’t had a conversation with myself in a while though


----------



## vee043324

Now might be a good time to start


----------



## vee043324

I’m kinda stressed


----------



## vee043324

It’s really warm in my bedroom and I don’t like that


----------



## vee043324

I like to sleep at a temperature of 64 F.


----------



## vee043324

Has anyone tried a gravity blanket?


----------



## vee043324

I really want to try one.


----------



## vee043324

But they’re expensive as hell


----------



## vee043324

Like $250 for a blanket?????


----------



## vee043324

And yet I’m v close to just buying one.


----------



## vee043324

Also has anyone tried away luggage?


----------



## vee043324

Tempted to try that too


----------



## vee043324

Also expensive as hell


----------



## vee043324

Seeing a pattern here?


----------



## P-E

Post


----------



## vee043324




----------



## vee043324

Thanks for letting me know I’m not the only one here @P-E


----------



## vee043324

On this lonely Thursday night


----------



## vee043324

Jk I’m literally stressed as hell and would hit anyone if they were near me right now so being alone is amazing


----------



## vee043324

Also, you guys, I haven’t had white claw since Saturday


----------



## vee043324

Oh actually I take that back, I had two when I got to a friends house yesterday after my flight


----------



## vee043324

But still.... 

tops


----------



## vee043324

I don’t know why I use the derby horse emoji whenever I get tops


----------



## vee043324

It just feels really right to me


----------



## vee043324

My allergies suck right now.


----------



## vee043324

I wonder what life without allergies is like


----------



## vee043324

And I mean ALL allergies (including food)


----------



## vee043324

You could just be like hey, it’s the middle of May and that’s a beautiful grassy field, let’s go lay around in it! ....


----------



## vee043324

... and then let’s go eat ice cream! Because dairy is gentle to us!


----------



## vee043324

What a life.


----------



## vee043324

BTW - for those who want updates - little Vee’s boyfriend came to pick her up from our parents house tonight


----------



## vee043324

I wanted to go outside and slam both hands on the hood of his car and yell “GET OUT OF THE CAR AND GET DOWN ON THE GROUND SON”


----------



## vee043324

Little Vee did not endorse that idea.


----------



## vee043324

I think it would have made a great story.


----------



## vee043324

Can someone confirm that reading this thread is better than seeing pages of “spam” or “post” ?


----------



## vee043324

Because i think it is far more entertaining.


----------



## vee043324

Also, you guys....


----------



## vee043324

View attachment 11253


----------



## vee043324

Lololololololol.


----------



## vee043324

Okay guys I guess I’ll stop now...


----------



## vee043324

Or at least really soon


----------



## vee043324

Just until


----------



## vee043324

I get to


----------



## vee043324

The


----------



## vee043324

.......


----------



## Voomie

Spam

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## vee043324

TOP


----------



## Voomie

Spam?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## vee043324

Hope you enjoyed my thoughts, friends.


----------



## vee043324

Also if anyone has any friends at like the CIA or something casual, please let me know. Want to run a v small friendly background check on little Vee’s boyfriend.


----------



## vee043324

Voomie said:


> Spam?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You have more creativity in you.


----------



## vee043324

Use the force @Voomie


----------



## vee043324

Or your eye patch.


----------



## Voomie

That's where I keep my secret stash....



vee043324 said:


> Or your eye patch.


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## vee043324




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vee043324 said:


> Has anyone tried a gravity blanket?


I think I would hate it.  Unless it is easy to stick feet out of. I have a really heavy blanket my dad brought me from Korea That is great as long as I can Get my feet out.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vee043324 said:


> Also if anyone has any friends at like the CIA or something casual, please let me know. Want to run a v small friendly background check on little Vee’s boyfriend.


We have a division of homeland security on the top floor of our building.  Maybe they can helo.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dont leave me!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@vee043324 does your vee stand for something?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I have a niece who also has a vee name, and she tries to call me big v.  Nope.  Not a fan.


----------



## vee043324

vhab49_PE said:


> Dont leave me!


I’m here again!


----------



## vee043324

vhab49_PE said:


> @vee043324 does your vee stand for something?


V is the first letter of my very long, complicated last name. So I just went with Vee.


----------



## vee043324

vhab49_PE said:


> I think I would hate it.  Unless it is easy to stick feet out of. I have a really heavy blanket my dad brought me from Korea That is great as long as I can Get my feet out.


I feel like it would calm me down so much.


----------



## vee043324

But white claw calms me down too soo...


----------



## vee043324

Okay I really have to sleep! It’s late. I’m tired finally. Still too warm in this bedroom but oh well.


----------



## vee043324

Also if anyone has trouble sleeping - try the “sleep with me” podcast. It’s  AMAZING.


----------



## vee043324

And on that note...


----------



## vee043324




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Night night


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Night night






vee043324 said:


>


@vee043324, @vhab49_PE!!! I am here!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Helloooo!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Anybody!

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Hoo boy... It's going to be a long night.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

It was the best of times...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

It was the worst of times.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## Szar

No results at 6am spam.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## RBHeadge PE

P-E said:


> Wood


mornin'


----------



## vee043324

squaretaper said:


> @vee043324, @vhab49_PE!!! I am here!!!


Sorry we missed you!!


----------



## vee043324

I wish I could sleep for another 5 hours and not go to work today.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

4:51am spam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

We're just two lost souls swimming in a fish bowl.


----------



## Ble_PE

Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Doot doot doot doot.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sorry @squaretaper I had beer and was sleepy.


----------



## P-E

Post


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Sorry @squaretaper I had beer and was sleepy.


It's a free country!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Up now to take the hab1.0 to early orchestra!


----------



## caychanh

Nice spam ended late last night and start early today!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Up now to take the hab1.0 to early orchestra!


Good luck!


----------



## caychanh

I checked PE roster yesterday afternoon and didn't see my name.  I was bummed

Could today be the day?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I need my Magic 8 Ball.


----------



## Baconator

leggo PE said:


> Guys, it's a Thursday. But not the Thursday.
> 
> Like I've mentioned, don't hold your breath until @Baconator chimes in.


Hey eveyone.


----------



## Ble_PE

Where are we going?


----------



## caychanh

Hmm its sign.  Its today


----------



## caychanh

We are going to the big party in that corner office

TOPsies


----------



## ME_VT_PE

caychanh said:


> I checked PE roster yesterday afternoon and didn't see my name.  I was bummed
> 
> Could today be the day?


Have results ever come out on a Friday? I dont think so


----------



## caychanh

It could be.  Maybe the scoring ppl have to work friday now and not take off early after releasing results on thursday.

Last time results got released on Monday.  That's gotta be unprecedented


----------



## caychanh

Release today and get the whole week off for Memorial Day Weekend.  That's a good incentive


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

5am is no time to be awake. Alarm is 15 minutes from now.


----------



## caychanh

Maybe I'll call the state board today.  Someone would answer the phone at 7am?


----------



## ME_VT_PE

Results have never been released on a Friday. NCEES is still meeting today. Just assume its next week


----------



## Master slacker

sfrsaedr


----------



## caychanh

OK there's no point in spamming today then


----------



## caychanh

Time to get back to work

Nothing to see here


----------



## JohnLee

caychanh said:


> Time to get back to work
> 
> Nothing to see here


Absolutely nothing


----------



## caychanh

They should always release results on Friday.  

Pass --- start celebrating right away

Fail --- start mourning drinking


----------



## RBHeadge PE

caychanh said:


> I checked PE roster yesterday afternoon and didn't see my name.  I was bummed
> 
> Could today be the day?


I don't know of any state that updates the roster before releasing the results. Certainly not before any state has released



ME_VT said:


> Results have never been released on a Friday.


Is this true? I never thought of it this way. With a 20% chance any cycle, surely it's happened once?



caychanh said:


> OK there's no point in spamming today then


No, we must keep spamming.


----------



## JohnLee




----------



## JohnLee

that's between me and my results....


----------



## ruggercsc

I wonder if anyone has checked for thier results yet this morning?


----------



## ME_VT_PE

ruggercsc said:


> I wonder if anyone has checked for thier results yet this morning?


Only 12 times or so...


----------



## ruggercsc

ME_VT said:


> Only 12 times or so...


Only 12???


----------



## shmoe

I'm curious, anyone have like, personal deadlines for results? Obviously the sooner the better for me, but I'm giving a site tour on Wednesday to a bunch of design professionals. I already look like an intern, so it sure would give me a lot more credibility if I could introduce myself as a PE. 

I also have a dentist appointment on Thursday AM, but I could probably have him hit the refresh button on my phone every once in a while.


----------



## caychanh

Spam on but I'm not going to do 100 posts a day until next week


----------



## RBHeadge PE

shmoe said:


> Obviously the sooner the better for me, but I'm giving a site tour on Wednesday to a bunch of design professionals. I already look like an intern, so it sure would give me a lot more credibility if I could introduce myself as a PE.


*In all seriousness be careful about introducing yourself as a PE*. Just because you passed the test doesn't make you a PE. You aren't official until your local board says you are licensed and gives you a number. You could get in trouble for misrepresenting yourself if you claim to be a PE before you have a license. fines, revocation of future license, etc. The process to become licensed can take anywhere from hours to months after you get your passing result. Some states are slower than others.

You could say that you just passed the PE exam. That part would be true.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

shmoe said:


> I'm curious, anyone have like, personal deadlines for results? Obviously the sooner the better for me, but I'm giving a site tour on Wednesday to a bunch of design professionals. I already look like an intern, so it sure would give me a lot more credibility if I could introduce myself as a PE.
> 
> I also have a dentist appointment on Thursday AM, but I could probably have him hit the refresh button on my phone every once in a while.


I had a personal deadline of position &amp; salary adjustments, which were finalized the week before results came out.  BOOOOO!


----------



## vee043324

vee043324 said:


> I wanted to go outside and slam both hands on the hood of his car and yell “GET OUT OF THE CAR AND GET DOWN ON THE GROUND SON”






vee043324 said:


> BTW - for those who want updates - little Vee’s boyfriend came to pick her up from our parents house tonight






vee043324 said:


> Little Vee did not endorse that idea.


bumping for @squaretaper appreciation.


----------



## shmoe

RBHeadge PE said:


> *In all seriousness be careful about introducing yourself as a PE*. Just because you passed the test doesn't make you a PE. You aren't official until your local board says you are licensed and gives you a number. You could get in trouble for misrepresenting yourself if you claim to be a PE before you have a license. fines, revocation of future license, etc. The process to become licensed can take anywhere from hours to months after you get your passing result. Some states are slower than others.
> 
> You could say that you just passed the PE exam. That part would be true.


Oh good point, thanks! I'll be careful how I phrase it until it's official.


----------



## caychanh

I can always be "acting" PE


----------



## Voomie

Looking at buying a set of gold clubs so I can start playing.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Golf*

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

post


----------



## JohnLee

And that's why it takes so long


----------



## Road Guy

Morning


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Voomie said:


> Golf*
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I have a set of gold clubs actually.  Well, gold in color, not material.  That would not make an excellent golf club.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I can make it to 5000 today.  Maybe.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Only 96 to go!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Meeting in 40 minutes.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

GO.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Had a biscuit for breakfast.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I had a personal deadline of position &amp; salary adjustments, which were finalized the week before results came out.  BOOOOO!


Before, no. But now that I LadySquare and I want to have MiniSquares, pressure's on. It's a little goofy for me though, I have the experience and endorsements from a previous mech job, but my current position is all controls/electrical so it doesn't hold much *actual* engineering value but (I'm told) is appreciated by management insofar as it boosts the prestige of the company and that we *could* offer mech services.

In terms of timeline, I wanted to get the test over with such that my references don't get "stale" now that I don't work there anymore.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

And some OJ.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Got my Hilti installed this AM.  Whee!  I can design anchors not by hand again!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> bumping for @squaretaper appreciation.


I would have appreciated it MORE if you actually went through with it! Yes, Vee in a White Claw-fueled protective rage.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper said:


> I would have appreciated it MORE if you actually went through with it! Yes, Vee in a White Claw-fueled protective rage.


I was the little sister once.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Had a biscuit for breakfast.


English biscuit or American biscuit? Ours are not the same as theirs. Note: ElderSquares were British subjects so I had a really confusing first encounter.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Come to think of it, I've had multiple confusing first encounters.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper said:


> English biscuit or American biscuit? Ours are not the same as theirs. Note: ElderSquares were British subjects so I had a really confusing first encounter.


American.  Buttermilk.  With bacon &amp; egg.  As sammy.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper said:


> Come to think of it, I've had multiple confusing first encounters.


This is the truth.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper said:


> English biscuit or American biscuit? Ours are not the same as theirs. Note: ElderSquares were British subjects so I had a really confusing first encounter.






squaretaper said:


> Come to think of it, I've had multiple confusing first encounters.


I lived in jolly old England for 3 years.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> American.  Buttermilk.  With bacon &amp; egg.  As sammy.


View attachment 11262


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I lived in jolly old England for 3 years.


School? Family? Shenanigans?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I lived in jolly old England for 3 years.


I lived in France for shenanigans. Left the Socialism.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper said:


> View attachment 11262


I also got a strawberry shortcake biscuit for my morning snack.  Because it just makes sense to consume 150% of your caloric intake for the day before lunch


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper said:


> School? Family? Shenanigans?


Forced immigration?  Nah, my dad was in the Air Force and the powers that be deemed I shall move to new country for high school, because that time is not awkward enough as it is.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I also got a strawberry shortcake biscuit for my morning snack.  Because it just makes sense to consume 150% of your caloric intake for the day before lunch


Vhab, you are my dietary role model to achieve my goal of turning into a ball.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper said:


> Vhab, you are my dietary role model to achieve my goal of turning into a ball.


Haha.  The shape pretty much sums me up at this point.  Yikes.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Forced immigration?  Nah, my dad was in the Air Force and the powers that be deemed I shall move to new country for high school, because that time is not awkward enough as it is.


Neat! Explains a LOT. :40oz:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Oook, I should get back to work. This submittal is already 3 weeks late (not my fault!).


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Happy spamming, spammers. Fingers crossed for a green box.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper said:


> Neat! Explains a LOT. :40oz:


It really does.  My parents took me out drinking for my 18th birthday.  You know when I was legal.  I will say to move back to the US after being of age for almost a year was a bit, uh, shocking.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper said:


> Oook, I should get back to work. This submittal is already 3 weeks late (not my fault!).


Yes, this work is not doing itself.


----------



## shmoe

So far I've had 2 sprinkle cookies. Stress eating hooray!


----------



## Mr. Zane

shmoe said:


> So far I've had 2 sprinkle cookies. Stress eating hooray!


I ate lot this morning and I know nothing will happen today...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

shmoe said:


> So far I've had 2 sprinkle cookies. Stress eating hooray!


That is weak stress eating. I expected more, Shmoe. Lots more.


----------



## shmoe

squaretaper said:


> That is weak stress eating. I expected more, Shmoe. Lots more.


Well I'm saving myself for free office lunch.

This weekend, though...


----------



## knight1fox3

vee043324 said:


> Also if anyone has any friends at like the CIA or something casual, please let me know. Want to run a v small friendly background check on little Vee’s boyfriend.


No need for CIA. All I need is their email address and/or resolving IP address. :thumbs:



vhab49_PE said:


> American.  Buttermilk.  With bacon &amp; egg.  As sammy.


Also not P90x approved. Selection denied.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Mr. Zane said:


> I ate lot this morning and I know nothing will happen today...


@Mr. Zane is lowkey AF. Came outta nowhere!


----------



## Master slacker

asedfsad


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

shmoe said:


> Well I'm saving myself for free office lunch.
> 
> This weekend, though...


This is me at the local Indian/Pakistani spot. So good.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Electrical engineers are really, really weird.

Of course, I mean that in the best way. Super smart, but so weird.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'm looking at you @knight1fox3.


----------



## knight1fox3

squaretaper said:


> I'm looking at you @knight1fox3.


Allow me to clarify that some. Weird = extremely hard-working and quite intellectual

Thank you very little.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Allow me to clarify that some. Weird = extremely hard-working and quite intellectual
> 
> Thank you very little.


It's so true, I'm listening to my senior (let's call him Sparky) and it's amazing. Sparky's quoting the NEC from memory, verbatim. The Avengers have a Hulk. We have a Sparky. I just think it's neat.

It's my fault as a mechanical. I'm stunted from the get-go.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I see something shiny and I'm off to the next thing.


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Weird = extremely hard-working and quite intellectual


In that case, I'm not weird at all.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

matt267 PE said:


> In that case, I'm not weird at all.


This is where it would be a fun game to try and solve each other's PE problems. Bonus points for misapplication of formulae.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

*I* think it would be hilarious.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I'm out. Really have to work now. Hasta lasagna!


----------



## ruggercsc

Just checking in.   Anyone hit refresh lately?


----------



## caychanh

No chance today? 

5pm today I'll stop F5ing


----------



## caychanh

No green boxes today


----------



## vee043324

this is not fun.


----------



## vee043324

really not fun.


----------



## matt267 PE

vee043324 said:


> this is not fun.


I'm having fun.


----------



## vee043324

matt267 PE said:


> I'm having fun.


----------



## leggo PE

Gosh, I would've thought this thread would at least be to 300 pages by now...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Allow me to clarify that some. Weird = extremely hard-working and quite intellectual
> 
> Thank you very little.


Ok, one last thing. Just unboxed my new ControlLogix 5580 and a bunch of 1756 I/O modules. *SO PRETTY* I love the tiny display.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

A/B is the best.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Buuuuut, MCC lead times are KILLING me.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'm like, listen folks...I'm the system integrator. I'm the LAST IN LINE for these construction projects. All the project float has been eaten up by you dummies.


----------



## caychanh

not sure we even gonna be at 300 pages by the end of the day.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'm trying to cook up content that's not repetitive.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I want my SPAM wholesome.


----------



## leggo PE

vee043324 said:


> Also has anyone tried away luggage?


I haven't but know people who have it and love it. I'm tempted.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> I haven't but know people who have it and love it. I'm tempted.


Holy macaroni, that's expensive. My luggage is a $25 duffel from REI.


----------



## leggo PE

vee043324 said:


> You could just be like hey, it’s the middle of May and that’s a beautiful grassy field, let’s go lay around in it! ....






vee043324 said:


> ... and then let’s go eat ice cream! Because dairy is gentle to us!




Yes, this is exactly what it's like.


----------



## vee043324

leggo PE said:


> Yes, this is exactly what it's like.


currently drowning in jealousy.


----------



## knight1fox3

squaretaper said:


> Ok, one last thing. Just unboxed my new ControlLogix 5580 and a bunch of 1756 I/O modules. *SO PRETTY* I love the tiny display.


That controller is a beast! With the L8 (as compared to the L7) there's no longer a need to split resources with the time slice of the logic engine and the main processor. They are now split entities enabling it to be much more powerful and efficient in executing code. :thumbs:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> Gosh, I would've thought this thread would at least be to 300 pages by now...


People just don't want their results hard enough


----------



## Mr. Zane

caychanh said:


> No green boxes today


Why not chat with Ashelie again today?  :rotflmao:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Mr. Zane said:


> I ate lot this morning and I know nothing will happen today...


I'm not even stress eating.  Just eating.


----------



## vee043324

Mr. Zane said:


> Why not chat with Ashelie again today?  :rotflmao:


Ashlei. God, show some respect.


----------



## vee043324

JK Ashlei is the worst.


----------



## knight1fox3

I could try contacting my source to see if there are any updates for today... :dunno:

Edit: ToP :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

vee043324 said:


> currently drowning in jealousy.


I should say, I don't normally DO those things. But I could without the repercussions of you, or for that instance, my brother.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Time for my mid (err, late) morning biscuit.  American again.  Although I do enjoy me some chocolate digestives.


----------



## vee043324

leggo PE said:


> I should say, I don't normally DO those things. But I could without the repercussions of you, or for that instance, my brother.


currently getting allergy shots so eventually I will be able to roll in a grassy field and be okay. 

I don't know if the issue with ice cream will ever be resolved though..


----------



## RBHeadge PE

knight1fox3 said:


> I could try contacting my source to see if there are any updates for today... :dunno:
> 
> Edit: ToP :bananalama:


Not until this thread gets to 300 pages. They're not worthy of inside information yet


----------



## leggo PE

Yeah, I agree with the sentiment that those awaiting results don't truly _want_ their results, based on this paltry amount of spam.

NCEES took pity on those who took the test last October, because there were so few spammers, it was very sad. That's not going to happen two times in a row.


----------



## leggo PE

You guys KNOW how to spam! You just aren't doing it. I don't know what else I can say.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

knight1fox3 said:


> That controller is a beast! With the L8 (as compared to the L7) there's no longer a need to split resources with the time slice of the logic engine and the main processor. They are now split entities enabling it to be much more powerful and efficient in executing code. :thumbs:


So true. I love this stuff. Obviously this is for a work project. Do EBers get an EB discount? I want to automate SquareRanch once we close!


----------



## Master slacker

weqFAF


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Otherwise I will have to *gasp* use AutomationDirect!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Just kidding. First project was with a little Koyo. That little beast is still running.


----------



## leggo PE

A


----------



## leggo PE

B


----------



## leggo PE

C


----------



## leggo PE

D


----------



## leggo PE

E


----------



## leggo PE

F


----------



## leggo PE

G


----------



## leggo PE

H


----------



## leggo PE

I


----------



## leggo PE

J


----------



## leggo PE

K


----------



## leggo PE

L


----------



## leggo PE

M


----------



## leggo PE

N


----------



## leggo PE

O

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

P


----------



## leggo PE

Q


----------



## leggo PE

R


----------



## leggo PE

S


----------



## leggo PE

T


----------



## leggo PE

U


----------



## leggo PE

V


----------



## leggo PE

W


----------



## leggo PE

X


----------



## leggo PE

Y


----------



## leggo PE

Z


----------



## SacMe24

W


----------



## SacMe24

@leggo PE... sory I disrupted your flow...


----------



## caychanh

Nice spam on til results are out. 
Dont give up yet


----------



## leggo PE

SacMe24 said:


> @leggo PE... sory I disrupted your flow...


It's okay, just this once...


----------



## leggo PE

Z


----------



## leggo PE

Y


----------



## leggo PE

X


----------



## leggo PE

W


----------



## leggo PE

V


----------



## leggo PE

U


----------



## leggo PE

T


----------



## leggo PE

S


----------



## leggo PE

R


----------



## leggo PE

Q

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## caychanh

LeggoPE still got the whole ABC spam down.


----------



## leggo PE

P


----------



## leggo PE

O


----------



## leggo PE

N


----------



## leggo PE

M


----------



## leggo PE

L


----------



## leggo PE

K


----------



## caychanh

That's crazy i was close twice again for topsies


----------



## leggo PE

J


----------



## leggo PE

I


----------



## leggo PE

H


----------



## leggo PE

G


----------



## caychanh

Too many letters SPAM


----------



## leggo PE

F


----------



## leggo PE

E


----------



## leggo PE

D


----------



## leggo PE

C


----------



## leggo PE

B


----------



## leggo PE

A


----------



## caychanh

I'm sure we probably have some lurkers from NCEES here


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Want to register for webinar.  My account is broken.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

caychanh said:


> I'm sure we probably have some lurkers from NCEES here


We do.


----------



## leggo PE

caychanh said:


> Too many letters SPAM


Says you!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

caychanh said:


> I'm sure we probably have some lurkers from NCEES here


So be nice to the NCEES people.


----------



## leggo PE

caychanh said:


> I'm sure we probably have some lurkers from NCEES here






vhab49_PE said:


> We do.




Can confirm.

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## caychanh




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Just ate 4 cups of broccoli SPAM.


----------



## caychanh

*Grades for the April 2018 PE exam are not yet available*. Once we get the grades we will post them here.


----------



## caychanh

*Grades for the April 2018 PE exam are not yet available*. Once we get the grades we will post them here.


----------



## caychanh

PE Civil Water Resources and Environmental


*Date Taken:* April 13, 2018 *Location:* Houston Area 

Result Pending More information


----------



## vee043324

bored at work spam.


----------



## vee043324

i'm sure you're thinking, gee, Vee, don't you actually have work to do?


----------



## vee043324

no. no, i do not.


----------



## vee043324

i'm on vacation starting at like 3pm today.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I do. I do.


----------



## vee043324

which is unfortunate because i'll probably have a stress-induced stroke while in Maine trying to relax.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> i'm sure you're thinking, gee, Vee, don't you actually have work to do?


Work = hydrating with White Claw. I'm buying some after work today.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Have now sized my anchors.


----------



## vee043324

but you guys i'm going to be eating a lobster roll on Sunday!! WOOOOO FIRST OF THE SEASON


----------



## vee043324

squaretaper said:


> Work = hydrating with White Claw. I'm buying some after work today.


love. also buying some after Little Vee graduation today. We actually like to drink white claw together and then watch parks and rec and laugh way too hard.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Must now make anchor detail.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Have now sized my anchors.


Can you cook up a tutorial so us mechanicals can do calcs. Then a smart Structural can come along and review and tell us how dumb and ugly we are.


----------



## caychanh

I'm working very hard today


----------



## vee043324

in case all of you are wondering what the hot news on the hill is today:


----------



## vee043324

the Freedom Caucus sunk the Farm Bill.


----------



## caychanh

On something very important

I think


----------



## vee043324

per POLITICO Pro: 

The House today rejected a farm bill that would impose stricter work requirements on millions of Americans receiving food stamp benefits — a blow to the farm lobby and House Speaker Paul Ryan's welfare overhaul agenda.

The bill failed narrowly on party lines, 198-213.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> love. also buying some after Little Vee graduation today. We actually like to drink white claw together and then watch parks and rec and laugh way too hard.


That is flippin' adorable.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dangit.  One goes into a masonry wall. Gotta think on that for a mo.


----------



## Mack Eltarhoni

PE Civil Structural


*Date Taken:* April 13, 2018 *Location:* Fort Worth Area 

Result Pending More information


----------



## vee043324

why tho ^


----------



## vee043324

we already know.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LadySquare's sister's baby shower is on Sunday. Should be fun. Want to get to know baby daddy better.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

It's a co-ed baby shower.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'm there to lift heavy things.


----------



## vee043324

@squaretaper start with a warm handshake, then go in and whisper in his ear for full medical AND financial records. then pull away and wink and smile and say "alright then!" and pat him on the back before walking away.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I think I'll be paid in BBQ and White Claw, methinks.


----------



## vee043324

squaretaper said:


> I think I'll be paid in BBQ and White Claw, methinks.


pretty decent currency tbh.


----------



## JohnLee

@vhab49_PE so close to 5000 but yet so far lol


----------



## vee043324

@vhab49_PE just have a conversation with yourself like I did last night. v casual.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> @squaretaper start with a warm handshake, then go in and whisper in his ear for full medical AND financial records. then pull away and wink and smile and say "alright then!" and pat him on the back before walking away.


Or how about a sports butt slap?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I need my dang results so I can rage HARD this weekend.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Then detox.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Then fall off the wagon and go on a bender.


----------



## vee043324

squaretaper said:


> Or how about a sports butt slap?


yes. def better than a pat on the back.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Then detox and say I'll do better next time.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Then bender again.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Dangit.  One goes into a masonry wall. Gotta think on that for a mo.


Existing or new?


----------



## vee043324

squaretaper said:


> I need my dang results so I can rage HARD this weekend.






squaretaper said:


> Then detox.






squaretaper said:


> Then fall off the wagon and go on a bender.


an autobiography.


----------



## shmoe

Aaaaaand CAD just crashed. Happy friday!


----------



## vee043324

squaretaper said:


> Then detox and say I'll do better next time.






squaretaper said:


> Then bender again.


an autobiography, pt.2


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

shmoe said:


> Aaaaaand CAD just crashed. Happy friday!


AutoCAD or what platform? My AutoCAD Electrical is SUPER BUGGY.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

It just hangs if I hit the F keys for both ortho and grid snap. But if I click the actual icons, it works without freezing. Super weird. New machine, too.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Existing or new?


Existing.  Probably not grouted.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

So, I have to tab out of CAD, tab back in, then toggle. It's really weird.

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

My load is fairly low, it is just bracing a platform.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper said:


> So, I have to tab out of CAD, tab back in, then toggle. It's really weird.


Poltergiest.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper said:


> So, I have to tab out of CAD, tab back in, then toggle. It's really weird.


Or gremlin.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I miss SolidWorks.


----------



## shmoe

squaretaper said:


> AutoCAD or what platform? My AutoCAD Electrical is SUPER BUGGY.






squaretaper said:


> It just hangs if I hit the F keys for both ortho and grid snap. But if I click the actual icons, it works without freezing. Super weird. New machine, too.


AutoCAD LT 2018. Finally got my company to upgrade from LT 2012. I just shut the program down because I had saved everything anyway. I'll try the snap trick next time.

P.S. I have a gaming mouse with 2 side buttons, which I set to toggle ortho and object snap. Best decision ever.


----------



## vee043324

I don't want to do this anymore


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

shmoe said:


> AutoCAD LT 2018. Finally got my company to upgrade from LT 2012. I just shut the program down because I had saved everything anyway. I'll try the snap trick next time.
> 
> P.S. I have a gaming mouse with 2 side buttons, which I set to toggle ortho and object snap. Best decision ever.


I have the Logitech M705 "Marathon" with the side buttons, I could give that a shot!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I have a crappy mouse.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Hmm, the options are a little different between AutoCAD LT and Electrical. Consulting the Oracle...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I have a crappy mouse.


Get the Marathon. It's flippin' awesome and cheap.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I brought my own mouse and mechanical keyboard to the office.


----------



## SacMe24

vee043324 said:


> I don't want to do this anymore


ugh... right there with ya....


----------



## SacMe24

Anybody have fun weekend plans? I'm going wine-tasting tomorrow with friends...


----------



## shmoe

squaretaper said:


> I have the Logitech M705 "Marathon" with the side buttons, I could give that a shot!


If you're not using those side buttons for anything else, it definitely makes CAD stuff way easier. My coworker uses his for copy and move


----------



## JohnLee

SacMe24 said:


> Anybody have fun weekend plans? I'm going wine-tasting tomorrow with friends...


I wish but Im in Arkansas


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Tomorrow afternoon is vet appointment for foster doggo. Then we're going to a Celtic concert in Modesto in the evening. Sunday is in-law's baby shower.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

shmoe said:


> If you're not using those side buttons for anything else, it definitely makes CAD stuff way easier. My coworker uses his for copy and move


Well, they're mapped to do other stuff outside of CAD. So I'm trying go figure out how to map it in Electrical.


----------



## caychanh

SacMe24 said:


> Anybody have fun weekend plans? I'm going wine-tasting tomorrow with friends...


Oooh nice.  I have a sunday night get together.

Mow the lawn, some landscaping cutting down a tree to plant different tree.


----------



## caychanh

Weekend is pretty booked with honey doos.

I was told only one drink on parties that's very hard to do, but two is fine.


----------



## vee043324

SacMe24 said:


> Anybody have fun weekend plans? I'm going wine-tasting tomorrow with friends...


lobster rolls at a beachy resort in Maine starting Sunday. almost need it as badly as my exam results rn.


----------



## vee043324

but what i need the most


----------



## vee043324

right now


----------



## vee043324

is


----------



## vee043324

white claw. (surprise)


----------



## vee043324

or maybe just to leave work. 

Tops! :bananalama:


----------



## caychanh

After 5 or 6 I'm very sociable, but I was told not to be too nice and talk to ppl.

So now I don't have to talk to ppl anymore. 

I like that.


----------



## vee043324

i would stay at work longer if there was white claw here. new incentive program. should take it up with HR.


----------



## caychanh

Socializing too much no good

No socializing is perfect


----------



## RBHeadge PE

We're almost half way there.

I have to go to a meeting. We'll probably  get past the midway mark by the time I'm done.


----------



## caychanh

No results so far,

SPAM SPAM


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Existing.  Probably not grouted.


Oooo baby. That's fun. Pay special attention to your epoxy type, which I assume you are already.


----------



## vee043324

how does the white house have so many leakers and NCEES has none???


----------



## vee043324

to the kellyanne conway of NCEES: it's safe to come out now. please DM me.


----------



## leggo PE

Weekend plans entail Bay to Breakers and sailing for a friend's birthday!


----------



## leggo PE

vee043324 said:


> I don't want to do this anymore






SacMe24 said:


> ugh... right there with ya....




That's not the spirit.  

The spam board is supposed to be fun! And silly! And more fun!


----------



## SacMe24

leggo PE said:


> Weekend plans entail Bay to Breakers and sailing for a friend's birthday!


I did that a few years ago... lots of fun.... still puzzled by how some people can run that many miles barefooted and ...NEKKID.... :blink: ...


----------



## vee043324

@leggo PE you're right! just a little fried today.


----------



## vee043324

also i think i'm getting a little hangry.


----------



## vee043324

leaving work early today though so not taking a lunch.. didn't bring snacks with me


----------



## vee043324

critical mistake.


----------



## leggo PE

Sorry to hear about the hangriness, @vee043324. Goodness knows I'm a mean hangry person.


----------



## leggo PE

If you want a little other fun, go check out some of the others threads in this Games section! It's fun to have new people in those, too.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Oooo baby. That's fun. Pay special attention to your epoxy type, which I assume you are already.


Yep.  Trying to figure out a different way to brace it so I don't have to do that.  At least on that wall.  The other is going into a concrete beam/column.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Going to top off my spectacular food morning with ice cream for lunch.  Our local place is turning 85 this week, so they are selling 85 cent single scoop cones.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Yep.  Trying to figure out a different way to brace it so I don't have to do that.  At least on that wall.  The other is going into a concrete beam/column.


Wait, is it a beam, or a column??


----------



## leggo PE

Come on spammers, let's spam to 8000! Screw 7500 as a daily goal!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Woohoo vee!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000! we got this!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Woohoo, 7500! 800 is gonna be a piece of cake!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000! hey @leggo PE does your back hurt from carrying everyone with me through this?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

vee043324 said:


> Spam to 8000! hey @leggo PE does your back hurt from carrying everyone with me through this?


Not yet, but I've been working on those back muscles.


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Come on spammers, you can join in too!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

leggo PE said:


> Come on spammers, you can join in too!


FOR REAL, SOMEONE HELP US.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## knight1fox3

squaretaper said:


> Well, they're mapped to do other stuff outside of CAD. So I'm trying go figure out how to map it in Electrical.


It's easy. But don't you have EE's for that? Seems like you're venturing out far beyond your discipline. The results could be shocking...


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

I'll also point out, it's more fun to spam with other spammers!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

leggo PE said:


> I'll also point out, it's more fun to spam with other spammers!


agreed! lets go!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

The pages just melt away!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## knight1fox3

spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## knight1fox3

spam jam


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to 8000


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to 8000


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Yay, @JohnLee! Welcome!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000! go @JohnLee!


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to 8000


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## ME_VT_PE

I step away for 2 minutes and this...


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to 8000


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

ME_VT said:


> I step away for 2 minutes and this...
> 
> View attachment 11265


In case you couldn't tell, we're currently spamming to 8000.


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to 8000


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

knight1fox3 said:


> It's easy. But don't you have EE's for that? Seems like you're venturing out far beyond your discipline. The results could be shocking...


OMG. I see what you did there...


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to 8000


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to 8000


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to 8000


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to 8000


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Ten more pages!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to 8000


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to 8000


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to 8000


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to 8000


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to 8000


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to 8000


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## SacMe24

Spam to 8000!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to 8000


----------



## SacMe24

Spam to 8000!!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to 8000


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## SacMe24

Spam to 8000!!


----------



## leggo PE

Yayyy @SacMe24! Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## SacMe24

Spam to 8000!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to 8000


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## SacMe24

Spam to 8000!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to 8000


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## SacMe24

Spam to 8000!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000! this is a movement!!


----------



## SacMe24

Spam to 8000!!


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to 8000


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## SacMe24

Spam to 8000!!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

And @squaretaper! Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to 8000


----------



## SacMe24

I need a glass of wine..... Spam to 8000!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

View attachment 9471


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to 8000


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## SacMe24

Spam to 8000!!


----------



## vee043324

SacMe24 said:


> I need a glass of wine..... Spam to 8000!!


or a white claw! Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to 8000


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to 8000


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to 8000


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to 8000


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to 8000


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to 8000


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Invision Community is like...we didn't sign up for this.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

We're closing in!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to 8000


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to 8000


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## knight1fox3

spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to 8000


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to 8000


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

80 to go!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000! Spam to 8000! Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Wait, is it a beam, or a column??


One goes into a beam, one goes into a column.  both are concrete. There is a 3rd location that is currently into a masonry wall. (Yuck) I love industrial projects.


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to 8000


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000! Spam to 8000! Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000! Spam to 8000! Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000! Spam to 8000! Spam to 8000!


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to 8000


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to 8000


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000! Spam to 8000! Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000! Spam to 8000! Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000! Spam to 8000! Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000! Spam to 8000! Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000! Spam to 8000! Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000! Spam to 8000! Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000! Spam to 8000! Spam to 8000!


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to 8000


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000! Spam to 8000! Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000! Spam to 8000! Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000! Spam to 8000! Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000! Spam to 8000! Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Last page!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Spam to 8000!


If you work hard enough you could get to 8000 also!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000! Spam to 8000! Spam to 8000!


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to 8000


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000! Spam to 8000! Spam to 8000!


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to 8000


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000! Spam to 8000! Spam to 8000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 8000!

EDIT: *8000! *And topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 8000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 8000! Spam to 8000! Spam to 8000!


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to 8000


----------



## leggo PE

WAHOO!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Great work, spam team!!!


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to 8000


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DONE


----------



## JohnLee

Spam to 8000


----------



## vee043324

WOOOOOOO


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

*Steaming keyboard*


----------



## leggo PE

See what a little solid spamming can do?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

"We definitely lost money on this one." -Invision Community


----------



## vee043324




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

That was fun. OK, seriously, I have to get this submittal out.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Hasta lasagna!


----------



## vee043324

good luck @squaretaper!


----------



## vee043324

kudos to @leggo PE for getting that going!


----------



## vee043324

kudos to myself for joining!


----------



## envirotex

Just finished everything that I "have" to get done today...


----------



## envirotex

Yay.


----------



## envirotex

Now my motivation is completely gone though.  Friday afternoons. Bleh.


----------



## SacMe24

Nice teamwork !!


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> If you work hard enough you could get to 8000 also!


Yeah, I already got to 7000 on this thread.


----------



## vee043324

so i guess today is officially not happening.


----------



## vee043324

but hey we still killed it. 

Tops!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

No reason to stop spamming!


----------



## SacMe24

vee043324 said:


> so i guess today is officially not happening.


Yeah I don't think today is the day..... maybe Monday but more than likely Thursday....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ice cream


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam more!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

not spam ice cream


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

chocolate fudge brownie ice cream


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

lunch of champions.


----------



## shmoe

After saving my stress eating for the free office lunch, the takeout bag came back without my order!  

I'm going to the grocery store across the street and expensing whatever I buy. Anyone want snacks?


----------



## caychanh

The frosty yesterday tasted ok, but I needed some soda to wash it down


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Ooooh! My cousin really did passed!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Anchor


----------



## leggo PE

Dean Agnostic said:


> Ooooh! My cousin really did passed!


OMG no way! Me too!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dean Agnostic said:


> Ooooh! My cousin really did passed!


Mine didn't.  But our admin assistant did.


----------



## leggo PE

Question! Are you team lol, or team haha? I am firmly team haha. Team hahahahahaha if I'm actually laughing out loud.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

It's a sensitive data, but apparently there's leakage on the information. Yesterday she found out she passed.


----------



## vee043324

SacMe24 said:


> Yeah I don't think today is the day..... maybe Monday but more than likely Thursday....


Thursday??? I thought Tuesday?? I don’t want my results at work on Thursday, I’d rather get them in Maine


----------



## vee043324

leggo PE said:


> Question! Are you team lol, or team haha? I am firmly team haha. Team hahahahahaha if I'm actually laughing out loud.


Same team as you. Hahahaha really means something.


----------



## leggo PE

I never really connected with lol.


----------



## leggo PE

Or rofl.


----------



## ruggercsc

Has anyone heard from that guy in Saudi Arabia?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Question! Are you team lol, or team haha? I am firmly team haha. Team hahahahahaha if I'm actually laughing out loud.


I'm team *knowing chuckle* or team guffaw.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> I never really connected with lol.


I tend to go with HAHA, unless it is a little chuckle, then it is hehe.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

wow, 25 pages since I've been gone. good times


----------



## vee043324

Off to Little Vee’s graduation. Have a good afternoon everyone!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tops


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> Off to Little Vee’s graduation. Have a good afternoon everyone!


Please tell Little Vee congrats from random weirdos on EB!


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> Please tell Little Vee congrats from random weirdos on EB!


I second this!


----------



## Mack Eltarhoni

they put this on their twitter account when they release the results to the boards. So that's that!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Mack Eltarhoni said:


> they put this on their twitter account when they release the results to the boards. So that's that!
> 
> View attachment 11266


The day after.


----------



## SacMe24

vee043324 said:


> Thursday??? I thought Tuesday?? I don’t want my results at work on Thursday, I’d rather get them in Maine


I know.... Thursday would suck....I have plans to go to a concert that night and then on Fri morning we go to the Coast for the long weekend...I really don't want a repeat of last year


----------



## Mack Eltarhoni

vhab49_PE said:


> The day after.


you are right.. i did not read that


----------



## caychanh

Still nothing going on SPAM


----------



## ME_VT_PE

I heard you can call NCEES and ask if you passed or not...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SacMe24 said:


> Yeah I don't think today is the day..... maybe Monday but more than likely Thursday....


I'm really bullish on Monday - don't think its in the cards. I wouldn't rank Thursday as the most likely day next week.


----------



## caychanh

We're doing our part, NCEES need to do their part


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> so i guess today is officially not happening.


----------



## caychanh

I'm not sure if I want to call NCEES.


----------



## leggo PE

caychanh said:


> We're doing our part, NCEES need to do their part


If you were doing your part, this thread would be at 15k already. Just sayin'.


----------



## caychanh

I can't do it all by myself.  I've done about 300 or 400 posts so far the past few weeks.  I guess I should have posted at least 1k right?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> Thursday??? I thought Tuesday?? I don’t want my results at work on Thursday, I’d rather get them in Maine


Tuesday isn't my first choice either. Not that I know anything.


----------



## caychanh

Good concrete posts with fragmented sentences


----------



## SacMe24

I'm going to call Justin Stine, maybe he knows my score... :bananalama:


----------



## caychanh

This week is over next week is fine.  Maybe a goFundme page for NCEES to post results faster.


----------



## caychanh

I'm not sure if you want to know your score.  We dont know the score if its a green pass.


----------



## caychanh

Next TOPS


----------



## caychanh

TOPS


----------



## caychanh

TOPS


----------



## caychanh

TOP SPam


----------



## caychanh

COme on TOP SPAM


----------



## leggo PE

caychanh said:


> I can't do it all by myself.  I've done about 300 or 400 posts so far the past few weeks.  I guess I should have posted at least 1k right?


My goodness, you are not responsible for doing it by yourself, and I do not mean to blame just you. It's the whole culture of this spam thread. The spam to 8000 movement was encouraging. We need more of that!

Also, it's been statistically proven that the more you spam, the more likely you are to pass... So there's that!

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## caychanh

caychanh said:


> COme on TOP SPAM


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Texas tells the people who passed the (adjusted) score.


----------



## caychanh

I don't want to know my score from NCEES.  Just the green box


----------



## RBHeadge PE

But really, there's no differentiation between those that barely pass and those that get a perfect score. Green box is green box.


----------



## caychanh

That's funny I anticipated topsies 4 straight posts and still didn't get it


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> But really, there's no differentiation between those that barely pass and those that get a perfect score. Green box is green box.


This!


----------



## leggo PE

caychanh said:


> That's funny I anticipated topsies 4 straight posts and still didn't get it


Sorry, I unintentionally swiped it from ya.


----------



## caychanh

Great discussion,

meanwhile Results Still Pending


PE Civil Water Resources and Environmental


*Date Taken:* April 13, 2018 *Location:* Houston Area 

Result Pending More information


----------



## caychanh

Nothing going on in NCEES world.  Early Happy Hour talking about all the candidates sweating over results.


----------



## caychanh

No sense of urgency, no transparency

It must really be the damn erasers causing the chaos


----------



## caychanh

*Grades for the April 2018 PE exam are not yet available*. Once we get the grades we will post them here.


----------



## caychanh

*Grades for the April 2018 PE exam are not yet available*. Once we get the grades we will post them here.


----------



## caychanh

*Grades for the April 2018 PE exam are not yet available*. Once we get the grades we will post them here.


----------



## caychanh

PE Civil Water Resources and Environmental


*Date Taken:* April 13, 2018 *Location:* Houston Area


----------



## caychanh

SPAM everytime I press F5


----------



## caychanh

PE Civil Water Resources and Environmental


*Date Taken:* April 13, 2018 *Location:* Houston Area


----------



## caychanh

PE Civil Water Resources and Environmental


*Date Taken:* April 13, 2018 *Location:* Houston Area


----------



## caychanh

PE Civil Water Resources and Environmental


*Date Taken:* April 13, 2018 *Location:* Houston Area


----------



## caychanh

*Grades for the April 2018 PE exam are not yet available*. Once we get the grades we will post them here.


----------



## caychanh

caychanh said:


> PE Civil Water Resources and Environmental
> 
> 
> *Date Taken:* April 13, 2018 *Location:* Houston Area


----------



## caychanh

*Grades for the April 2018 PE exam are not yet available*. Once we get the grades we will post them here.


----------



## caychanh

*Grades for the April 2018 PE exam are not yet available*. Once we get the grades we will post them here.


----------



## knight1fox3

What time does happy hour start?


----------



## caychanh

PE Civil Water Resources and Environmental


*Date Taken:* April 13, 2018 *Location:* Houston Area 

Result Pending More information


----------



## caychanh

PE Civil Water Resources and Environmental


*Date Taken:* April 13, 2018 *Location:* Houston Area 

Result Pending More information

TOPSIES


----------



## caychanh

*Grades for the April 2018 PE exam are not yet available*. Once we get the grades we will post them here.


----------



## caychanh

*Grades for the April 2018 PE exam are not yet available*. Once we get the grades we will post them here.


----------



## caychanh

PE Civil Water Resources and Environmental


*Date Taken:* April 13, 2018 *Location:* Houston Area 

Result Pending More information


----------



## caychanh

F5 is kind of dangerous.  Especially the NCEES page is full of red banners


----------



## Dean Agnostic

According to my cousin she did not receive the survey from NCEES.


----------



## shmoe

I went to the store, husband asked me to get dessert for a small get together with friends tonight. Big mistake, I came back with 2 cakes and a pastry.

My stress said I needed the cookies and cream cake AND the yellow cake.


----------



## shmoe

Also gummy worms for my at-work stash.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

shmoe said:


> I went to the store, husband asked me to get dessert for a small get together with friends tonight. Big mistake, I came back with 2 cakes and a pastry.
> 
> My stress said I needed the cookies and cream cake AND the yellow cake.


Yellow cake?

What are your plans for that uranium?


----------



## ME_VT_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> What time does happy hour start?


happy hour starts when your soul has been crushed enough for one day


----------



## shmoe

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yellow cake?
> 
> What are your plans for that uranium?


Also for my at-work stash. Y'never know.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

excuse me while I call the NRC, FBI, and DHS


----------



## RBHeadge PE

but first, more spam


----------



## shmoe

Does uranium usually have buttercream and rainbow sprinkles?


----------



## ruggercsc

shmoe said:


> Does uranium usually have buttercream and rainbow sprinkles?


Ask Hillary


----------



## ruggercsc

Or Sean Hannity


----------



## ruggercsc

BTW,

WikiLeaks has the results already.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Sorry, I unintentionally swiped it from ya.


"unintentionally"


----------



## knight1fox3

ME_VT said:


> happy hour starts when your soul has been crushed enough for one day


So I'll buy the first round I guess. LOL


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> "unintentionally"


You got me! I purposely saved the quotes in that post for a top. I couldn't resist.


----------



## caychanh

TOP


----------



## caychanh

TOP


----------



## caychanh

SPAM TOP


----------



## caychanh

100 spam a day keeps the body good


----------



## caychanh

TOPsies


----------



## caychanh

TOP SPAM


----------



## caychanh

Got it again intentionally.

Is everyone seeing the EngineeringSeals.com banner?  20% off


----------



## caychanh

I never had that banner on google chrome.

I usually get the School of PE banner


----------



## caychanh




----------



## caychanh

Nevermind I see this on top


----------



## caychanh

Nothing happening today.  Oh well I would have left early to celebrate or mourn.


----------



## caychanh

Acting NCEES results


----------



## caychanh

*Exact grades for the April 2018 PE exam are not yet available*.  However, everyone who took the exam will PASS in Texas.


----------



## caychanh

*Exact grades for the April 2018 PE exam are not yet available*.  However, everyone who took the exam will PASS in Texas.


----------



## caychanh

SPAMMAMAMASPAM


*Exact grades for the April 2018 PE exam are not yet available*.  However, everyone who took the exam will PASS in Texas.


----------



## caychanh

SPAM HOF


----------



## caychanh

600 here I come


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> You got me! I purposely saved the quotes in that post for a top. I couldn't resist.


Haha!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

more spam


----------



## caychanh

Did everyone get this fake message?



*Exact grades for the April 2018 PE exam are not yet available*.  However, everyone who took the exam will PASS in Texas.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Will spam for 1 minute and back to work.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Utilization will be crap this week.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Utilization will be crap this week.


----------



## caychanh

TOPSIES


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Utilization will be crap this week.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Utilization will be crap this week.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Utilization will be crap this week.


----------



## caychanh

TOPSIES SPAMA


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Utilization will be crap this week.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Utilization will be crap this week.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Utilization will be crap this week.


----------



## caychanh

NO NO SPAM TOP!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Utilization will be crap this week.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Utilization will be crap this week.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Utilization will be crap this week.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Utilization will be crap this week.


----------



## caychanh

hab was a little faster i didn't need that !


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Utilization will be crap this week.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Utilization will be crap this week.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Utilization will be crap this week.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Utilization will be crap this week.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Utilization will be crap this week.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Utilization will be crap this week.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Utilization will be crap this week.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Utilization will be crap this week.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ok so a bit longer than 1 minute.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Utilization will be crap this week.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Utilization will be crap this week.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Utilization will be crap this week.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Utilization will be crap this week.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Utilization will be crap this week.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Utilization will be crap this week.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Utilization will be crap this week.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Utilization will be crap this week.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Utilization will be crap this week.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Utilization will be crap this week.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

15 more to 5k.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

15


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

14


----------



## caychanh

Move along nothing here SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

13


----------



## leggo PE

Utilization for me is not its best this week, either. Spent Wednesday afternoon at a baseball game (company sponsored) and most of yesterday out of the office on a site tour of a really cool project happening around these parts.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

12


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

11


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

10


----------



## caychanh

600+ here yay


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

9


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

8


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

7


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

6


----------



## caychanh

Next step no longer acting but real PE


----------



## leggo PE

Ooooooo vhab!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

5.  I think I lost count.


----------



## caychanh

lala SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

4


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3


----------



## caychanh

Nice SPAM.

Congratulations


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

2


----------



## caychanh

YAY congrats


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

5000!


----------



## caychanh

yaya TOPSIES


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

OK, back to work.  Boss lady approaches.


----------



## leggo PE

Woohoo, vhab!


----------



## caychanh

I knew it was coming PRO TOPSIES SPAMMER JAMMER


----------



## caychanh

Watch out cya next week


----------



## caychanh

My work here is done today.  Next week it is


----------



## RBHeadge PE

shmoe said:


> Does uranium usually have buttercream and rainbow sprinkles?


no, only whipped cream cheese


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Hmm.


----------



## Violator

Its quitin time on Tara


----------



## ruggercsc

Because it is May and Memorial Day falls on a Monday, there is a chance that the results will get released over a weekend.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

GOING HOME. DID NOTHING TODAY.


----------



## leggo PE

Slow spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sorry.  My last hour at work was uneventful.  Trying to decide on a name for the kitten.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

We have come up with Captain, Waffle, Oliver... Any other ideas?


----------



## Szar

Spam Bam


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> We have come up with Captain, Waffle, Oliver... Any other ideas?


Awww a kitten? do you have pics so _ _I can squee?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vhab49_PE said:


>


@txjennah Here he is!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

https://imgur.com/gallery/5NRaL3i

My kitteh gallery, I guess.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> We have come up with Captain, Waffle, Oliver... Any other ideas?


Wafflecopter!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Tang!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

(Orange) Crush!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LadySquare convinced me that orange cats are the best cats. Then we got a black cat and he was the best cat. Then another black cat and he is he best cat. I love cats and now we're knee deep in fosters. Also, please help me adopt foster doggo!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Cats are the best. Doggos are also the best. People are terrible.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> @txjennah Here he is!


Beta (Carotene)!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Il Duche di Arancia!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Naranja!

Edit: Ooh! Surprise ToP! Wait, that sounds weird. :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I got it! Call him Bergamot!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Bergamot the Floof.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fleeceborn of the North, first of His name.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LadySquare and I are going for poké tonight. That's a food dish, you filthy pirates.

We're celebrating our new home. Come to Sacramento and visit EBers! We host game night monthly. Prepare to get crushed at Cranium.

Also, we got a surprise pool. So, there's a pool.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, spam-a-lama-ding-dong.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper said:


> LadySquare and I are going for poké tonight. That's a food dish, you filthy pirates.
> 
> We're celebrating our new home. Come to Sacramento and visit EBers! We host game night monthly. Prepare to get crushed at Cranium.
> 
> Also, we got a surprise pool. So, there's a pool.


We have a creek &amp; trees.  Pretty sweet deal.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper said:


> LadySquare convinced me that orange cats are the best cats. Then we got a black cat and he was the best cat. Then another black cat and he is he best cat. I love cats and now we're knee deep in fosters. Also, please help me adopt foster doggo!


Husband does not like black cats as they are too hard to see at night.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Husband does not like black cats as they are too hard to see at night.


Hmm, true. StealthCat is suboptimal and poses a tripping hazard.


----------



## vee043324

As promised, Little Vee and I are kicking back white claws post graduation and watching parks and rec. she really appreciated the kind wishes although she definitely did not understand EB completely. The closest i could get her to understanding was saying it’s “like reddit” which I think is accurate? #old #buzzed


----------



## vee043324

@Szar we went to 900 degrees tonight btw.


----------



## vee043324

V happy it’s the weekend and none of us have to work tomorrow.


----------



## vee043324

V v v v happy and thankful Little Vee graduated with honors which allowed us to attend a smaller honors graduation tonight instead of the massive graduation tomorrow morning.


----------



## vee043324

Little Vee says thanks though and wishes you the best to all of you waiting on your exam results.


----------



## vee043324

Little Vee and Vee both very buzzed and signing off. Xoxo


----------



## vee043324

squaretaper said:


> LadySquare and I are going for poké tonight. That's a food dish, you filthy pirates.
> 
> We're celebrating our new home. Come to Sacramento and visit EBers! We host game night monthly. Prepare to get crushed at Cranium.
> 
> Also, we got a surprise pool. So, there's a pool.


What is a “surprise pool” ?


----------



## vee043324

squaretaper said:


> LadySquare and I are going for poké tonight. That's a food dish, you filthy pirates.
> 
> We're celebrating our new home. Come to Sacramento and visit EBers! We host game night monthly. Prepare to get crushed at Cranium.
> 
> Also, we got a surprise pool. So, there's a pool.


Also yes please host me and Little Vee if we ever visit Sacramento!!


----------



## vee043324

You guys I’m really gonna lose it if I don’t have exam results by Tuesday.


----------



## vee043324

Ok for real now, signing off. xoxo


----------



## Voomie

How does the first Tuesday in July sound?



vee043324 said:


> You guys I’m really gonna lose it if I don’t have exam results by Tuesday.


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Neighborhood kid left their bike in my driveway. I was tempted to scrap it to teach them a lesson. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Good morning SPAM.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Morning all.it is way to f'ng early too be up on a Saturday.


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> https://imgur.com/gallery/5NRaL3i
> 
> My kitteh gallery, I guess.


Soooo cute omg! Thank you for posting pictures. And I love the little crocheted kennel liner.


----------



## ruggercsc

Voomie said:


> Neighborhood kid left their bike in my driveway. I was tempted to scrap it to teach them a lesson.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Voomie,

I was looking at the NFL schedule and I see the Browns have already been mathematically eliminated from the playoffs.

Sorry about that. 

Cleveland needs to host the NFL Draft.  It will be like the Superbowl.


----------



## txjennah PE

My jerkface dachshund rolled in something extremely pungent this morning.  It took about five washes/rinses to get the smell out, and it's still there a little bit.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Voomie

ruggercsc said:


> Voomie,
> I was looking at the NFL schedule and I see the Browns have already been mathematically eliminated from the playoffs.
> Sorry about that.
> Cleveland needs to host the NFL Draft.  It will be like the Superbowl.


Well they lost every game last season and we threw a parade for them. As they say in Cleveland, there is always next season.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ruggercsc

I protested not being invited to the Royal Wedding by not watching it. Once, when flipping through the TV with the remote, I landed on "Suits" and watched it for about 5 seconds before moving on to Antiques Roadshow or Storage Wars.  That should have entitled me to an invitation.


----------



## knight1fox3

ruggercsc said:


> Voomie,
> 
> I was looking at the NFL schedule and I see the Browns have already been mathematically eliminated from the playoffs.
> 
> Sorry about that.
> 
> Cleveland needs to host the NFL Draft.  It will be like the Superbowl.


LOL...Meanwhile, the GB Packers are looking pretty promising. 



txjennah said:


> My jerkface dachshund rolled in something extremely pungent this morning.  It took about five washes/rinses to get the smell out, and it's still there a little bit.  &lt;_&lt;


Hope you have Febreeze. :thumbs:



Voomie said:


> Well they lost every game last season and we threw a parade for them. As they say in Cleveland, there is always next season.


They already have other good sports teams. Football just isn't one of them.



ruggercsc said:


> I protested not being invited to the Royal Wedding by not watching it. Once, when flipping through the TV with the remote, I landed on "Suits" and watched it for about 5 seconds before moving on to Antiques Roadshow or Storage Wars.  That should have entitled me to an invitation.


How far did you get though? Should really start with episode 1 of season 1. It's really good show. But very high paced and seemingly stressful. Makes me glad I didn't decide to become a lawyer. LOL


----------



## knight1fox3

I have a lot of stuff at my work desk. But good that I'm moving into an office so I can clean it all out! :thumbs:


----------



## Voomie

Going through the wife's closet today. Not looking forward to it. :/

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Baconator

caychanh said:


> Got it again intentionally.
> 
> Is everyone seeing the EngineeringSeals.com banner?  20% off


I see banny


----------



## P-E

vee043324 said:


> What is a “surprise pool” ?


Jump in, no water, suprise!!


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## ruggercsc

knight1fox3 said:


> How far did you get though? Should really start with episode 1 of season 1. It's really good show. But very high paced and seemingly stressful. Makes me glad I didn't decide to become a lawyer. LOL


Not very far.  I like lawyer books and movies, but have not into any TV series.  That gives enough of a lawyer fix as I actually took the LSAT and got accepted into Law School, but never followed through.


----------



## knight1fox3

ruggercsc said:


> Not very far.  I like lawyer books and movies, but have not into any TV series.  That gives enough of a lawyer fix as I actually took the LSAT and got accepted into Law School, but never followed through.


Cool. I also like watching random episodes of Law &amp; Order on OTA broadcast since I don't have cable. Don't mess with Jack McCoy!!! ldman:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> What is a “surprise pool” ?


Haha! "Surprise pool" is a pool I did not ask for, want, or budget for. But because of inventory (market is hot in Sacramento, lots of Bay Area transplants), I had to accept it as part of the purchase. I guess "bonus pool" would have sounded better. Oh well.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper said:


> Haha! "Surprise pool" is a pool I did not ask for, want, or budget for. But because of inventory (market is hot in Sacramento, lots of Bay Area transplants), I had to accept it as part of the purchase. I guess "bonus pool" would have sounded better. Oh well.


We looked at a house with a pool, and ugh.  I liked the house.  Husband wanted nothing to do with a pool.


----------



## P-E

Post


----------



## Ble_PE

Beer post. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Smoking a pork butt.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Prefer a smoking butt


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Voomie said:


> Going through the wife's closet today. Not looking forward to it. :/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Woah.  I don't think I'd let mine do that. Nor would he want to.


----------



## Voomie

vhab49_PE said:


> Woah.  I don't think I'd let mine do that. Nor would he want to.


Well I don't have much choice in the matter. Fortunately family wants some things and the rest will be donated. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Voomie said:


> Well I don't have much choice in the matter. Fortunately family wants some things and the rest will be donated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You're a strong man and stay strong. God Bless!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Can't believe it in my own eyes, my cousin really did passed.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Wohooooooo! Pass!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Wohooooooo! Pass!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

OMG she passed!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

OMG she passed!


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

P-E said:


> Prefer a smoking butt


Every man's dream


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Voomie said:


> Well I don't have much choice in the matter. Fortunately family wants some things and the rest will be donated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sorry Voomie. Can't imagine how tough that is.


----------



## txjennah PE

Voomie said:


> Going through the wife's closet today. Not looking forward to it. :/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I am so sorry


----------



## Voomie

I got through the closet but I ended up needing a break after that. I still have a bit of stuff to go through.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Voomie said:


> I got through the closet but I ended up needing a break after that. I still have a bit of stuff to go through.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I say take as many breaks as you need.  Thinking about you.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mornin'


----------



## vee043324

Good morning friends! Currently heading to Maine. Stopping for lobster rolls in an hour and 40 mins. Not sure if I’m more eager to get my exam results or eat a lobster roll..


----------



## txjennah PE

Voomie said:


> I got through the closet but I ended up needing a break after that. I still have a bit of stuff to go through.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


::hugs::


----------



## txjennah PE

vee043324 said:


> Good morning friends! Currently heading to Maine. Stopping for lobster rolls in an hour and 40 mins. Not sure if I’m more eager to get my exam results or eat a lobster roll..


Good morning! Oooo, lob-stah rolls!!  Have fun in Maine!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Baby shower carpool SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Stuck in the back seat with two gassy doggos SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Help me! SPAM.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Afternoon naps


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I've already got my results back. So i vote for lobster roll


----------



## Szar

Ended up working all weekend spam.


----------



## Szar

4am and results not released spam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

mornin'


----------



## Szar

Morning call was 3 hrs ago.

Just cuz you can sleep in without test anxiety...


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'



P-E said:


> Wood


----------



## ME_VT_PE

Phase 5b - fear


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Morning!


----------



## shmoe

Present.


----------



## Mr. Zane

Morning...jammed traffic...


----------



## ME_VT_PE

ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

(topsies)


----------



## ME_VT_PE

c'mon!


----------



## Szar

Waiting in the hospital spam.


----------



## ME_VT_PE

hating my life spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Results today Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Or probably not Spam.


----------



## ruggercsc

Here is a nice SPAM recipe to hold you over until results are realeased:

SPAM Omlette (3 Servings):

*Ingredients*








3 large eggs, beaten

1 medium red onions, chopped

5 small red cherry tomatoes, cut into 4

1 Canola oil

3 tbsp grated cheese

1/2 cup cooked Spam, chopped in strips

2 pinch of salt

1 dash Ajinomoto

1 dash ground white pepper

2 dash of fresh thyme or italian

2 slice of butter

1 small green bell pepper. chopped (optional)





*Instructions*

Heat a large frying pan under medium to low fire and pour a small amount of Canola oil. Toss minced garlic, onions and tomatoes in the pan. Simmer, do not burn garlic.

Haul and pour over beaten eggs. Add strips of Spam and season with salt and Ajinomoto.

Pour in the pan to cook. Top it with grated cheese and season with white ground pepper,fresh thyme or italian.

Flip when cooked and put a slice of butter on top.

Repeat on other side

Enjoy


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Szar said:


> Just cuz you can sleep in without test anxiety...


I know, it's a great feeling!

You'll be there too in a few days too (or weeks if you're in PA)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mr. Zane said:


> Morning...jammed traffic...


Situation Normal


----------



## Mr. Zane

RBHeadge PE said:


> Situation Normal


Usually has slow down traffic, so i always leave from home 6:20, today was an accident.... for an hour delay....

Good start for the week anyway...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

maybe you're just getting all of your bad luck out of the way now


----------



## P-E

Coffee


----------



## ME_VT_PE

whyyy ncees? why?


----------



## shmoe




----------



## Ble_PE

P-E said:


> Coffee


Yes please!


----------



## JohnLee

ME_VT said:


> c'mon!
> 
> View attachment 11271


She Knows me by name now


----------



## ME_VT_PE

someone just call NCEES and ask politely...

edit: I think they hate me


----------



## Broncineer

Runnin' HEC-RAS on a Monday spam.   &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Master slacker

sadfasd


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dropped kitten off at clinic for neutering and getting put up for adoption.     Worst part of fostering.


----------



## JohnLee

Broncineer said:


> Runnin' HEC-RAS on a Monday spam.   &lt;_&lt;


Doing the same thing lol I need something to keep busy


----------



## ME_VT_PE

Bachelor party on Friday...This could be interesting...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ME_VT said:


> edit: I think they hate me


Yep, it's personal now.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ME_VT said:


> Bachelor party on Friday...This could be interesting...


OOC: would it be worse to find out a negative result this week, or for most of the country to release this week except for a handful of states like PA, RI, *VT*, IL, MA?


----------



## ME_VT_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> OOC: would it be worse to find out a negative result this week, or for most of the country to release this week except for a handful of states like PA, RI, *VT*, IL, MA?


I flew to CA to take it so...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Oh, then you'll probably be okay. Probably.

topps


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Perhaps, perhaps, perhaps.


----------



## vee043324

Waiting from Maine spam. So wound up I might skip coffee today. #SOS


----------



## vee043324

I’m on vacation so actually might start today off with a cocktail.


----------



## vee043324

God bless my friend who is with me on this trip. I haven’t shut up about the exam.


----------



## JohnLee

They went from Ashlei to Kim now lol


----------



## vee043324

wooooo ashlei might have needed a few days off after last week.


----------



## Mr. Zane

JohnLee said:


> View attachment 11272
> 
> 
> They went from Ashlei to Kim now lol


Give us an update on your chatting with Ms. Kim


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Perhaps, perhaps, perhaps.


----------



## shmoe

Ashlei's too busy invalidating the scores of all the people who bugged her last week.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Apr 2018 pencil eraser problem = Oct 2014 pencil lead fiasco


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Apr 2018 pencil eraser problem = Oct 2014 pencil lead fiasco


Ooh! I was not there for that! What happened?? Poor souls...


----------



## JohnLee

squaretaper said:


> Ooh! I was not there for that! What happened?? Poor souls...


the result weren't release until Dec 16th


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JohnLee said:


> the result weren't release until Dec 16th


But what happened with the pencil lead?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Monday SPAM.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper said:


> Ooh! I was not there for that! What happened?? Poor souls...


It went down about how you'd expect.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper said:


> But what happened with the pencil lead?


looking for original thread. @NJmike PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

found it:


----------



## ME_VT_PE

I hate this


----------



## RBHeadge PE

totally legits BTW


----------



## SacMe24

Morning from the West coast....


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SacMe24 said:


> Morning from the West coast....


Another grueling slogfest. Hooray!


----------



## ME_VT_PE

heading to ASHRAE meeting. Results better be waiting for me when I return.


----------



## JohnLee

ME_VT said:


> heading to ASHRAE meeting. Results better be waiting for me when I return.


they wont be just give it up


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ME_VT said:


> heading to ASHRAE meeting. Results better be waiting for me when I return.


@ME_VT Score me some handbooks! They're expensive!

Edit: Ooh! Surprise ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## Mack Eltarhoni

what did Kim say about the results? Can you someone follow up please


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

> 52 minutes ago, squaretaper said:



Yes!


----------



## Master slacker

fsddfgfdggfdssfdgdfgsdrtjhtykjutyrkjfydgtr


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Master slacker said:


> fsddfgfdggfdssfdgdfgsdrtjhtykjutyrkjfydgtr


A little bit of interpretive SPAM.


----------



## SacMe24

I think I just had the first Krispy Kreme doughnut that I didn't like.... uhmmm....it was a plain doughnut with what I THOUGHT was the original glaze, but it wasn't... it was blueberry flavored.... wasn't expecting that...   ...


----------



## caychanh

Off today.  Gonna start drinking a bit soon


----------



## caychanh

Result estimated to be posted around 2pm today.  Sources: spam


----------



## txjennah PE

Happy Monday spam!    For those of you waiting for results, hang in there! Really hope that they will be out this week! On a selfish note, I'm glad I'm back in the office so I can celebrate (or mourn) when you do get results.


----------



## Master slacker

fsdf sa


----------



## caychanh

Hmm heineken or corona today?


----------



## caychanh

Cheap clearance wine from kroger $4 open?  Or leftover moscato


----------



## Supe

Neither.


----------



## caychanh

Kahlua bottle from 5 yrs ago unopened


----------



## caychanh

Im not sure if i want to find out if its still ok


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

caychanh said:


> Kahlua bottle from 5 yrs ago unopened


Taaka vodka!


----------



## caychanh

Top top top lunch spam


----------



## SacMe24

Moscato ??....


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

That'll get the party going.


----------



## caychanh

Didnt stock up on vodka yet.  Still have a few bottles of cognac sitting in cupboard.


----------



## caychanh

This gold moscato looking bottle half empty in my wine frig


----------



## caychanh

Great to be off today hopefully good results post today.  So i can start right away


----------



## caychanh

Top topsies


----------



## caychanh

Top 1st of day for me


----------



## caychanh

Top


----------



## JohnLee

I'm starting to be become the villain in my own fairy tail....  Chasing the results from myself as the other me drop them from the helicopter into the ocean.


----------



## caychanh

Top


----------



## caychanh

No top top


----------



## JohnLee

Mack Eltarhoni said:


> what did Kim say about the results? Can you someone follow up please


Kim said 6-8 weeks LOL


----------



## RBHeadge PE

caychanh said:


> This gold moscato looking bottle half empty in my wine frig


Once it's gold, its bad...


----------



## caychanh

Any insider spam?


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> We have come up with Captain, Waffle, Oliver... Any other ideas?


Definitely Waffle. And I'm not biased at all!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Definitely Waffle. And I'm not biased at all!


We went with Waffle.  And he is back at the shelter.  Kids REAAAAALLLY want to adopt him.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> We went with Waffle.  And he is back at the shelter.  Kids REAAAAALLLY want to adopt him.


Godspeed, Waffle!


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> We went with Waffle.  And he is back at the shelter.  Kids REAAAAALLLY want to adopt him.


Excellent choice. My orange kitty is named Pluto. He's... Kinda of cool.

Any chance you would adopt him?


----------



## shmoe

caychanh said:


> Any insider spam?


They're making Ashlei pare down her veto list.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Excellent choice. My orange kitty is named Pluto. He's... Kinda of cool.
> 
> Any chance you would adopt him?


A slight chance.  He is awfully sweet.  Except when his is in the kennel, he is very, very anti kennel.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

slow spam day


----------



## SacMe24

Yeah.... prolly because everyone knows results are not coming out today... so they're doing real work... :bananalama:


----------



## vee043324

Ready for a drink spam.


----------



## vee043324

And some more lobster.


----------



## shmoe

I'm glad this cold medicine has dulled my senses. The troll threads don't even get a reaction from me today.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## vee043324

Margarita is on its way. Cloudless day here in Maine.


----------



## leggo PE

I had a margarita yesterday! Before a sunset sail.


----------



## vee043324

That sounds more glamorous than my situation!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Not gonna make 15k


----------



## ruggercsc

JohnLee said:


> View attachment 11272
> 
> 
> They went from Ashlei to Kim now lol


Out of respect for Kim or Ashlei's personal welfare/hygiene, ask them what type of underwear they have on.  They might break the rules a little and tell you your results ahead of the release as a sign of your caring respect and professionalism.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I actually LOL'd to that.


----------



## JohnLee

ruggercsc said:


> Out of respect for Kim or Ashlei's personal welfare/hygiene, ask them what type of underwear they have on.  They might break the rules a little and tell you your results ahead of the release as a sign of your caring respect and professionalism.


POST of the Month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLee




----------



## JohnLee

No Hope!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! they went from saying 6-8 weeks to now saying 8-10 weeks&gt;


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JohnLee said:


> No Hope!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! they went from saying 6-8 weeks to now saying 8-10 weeks&gt;


Clearly someone pissed them off. they've added two weeks outta spite


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Clearly someone pissed them off. they've added two weeks outta spite


I think they got tired of hearing how they ruined everyone's long weekend last year, so have decided to wait until after the weekend to release results.


----------



## ruggercsc

vhab49_PE said:


> I think they got tired of hearing how they ruined everyone's long weekend last year, so have decided to wait until after the weekend to release results.


I heard they were revaluating the exam and questions since so few passed this exam cycle (essentially double checking to see if they have an error somewhere).


----------



## RBHeadge PE

makes sense


----------



## Master slacker

pain us


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SHop drwaing day! WHeeeee!


----------



## ruggercsc

vhab49_PE said:


> SHop drwaing day! WHeeeee!


Receiving shop Drawings is one life's greatest pleasures.  Especially when you get use a red pen or red computer pen and  show your artisitc side.  The submitter knows they get a participant award for at least trying.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ruggercsc said:


> Receiving shop Drawings is one life's greatest pleasures.  Especially when you get use a red pen or red computer pen and  show your artisitc side.  The submitter knows they get a participant award for at least trying.


Y'know machinists have the exact same thought when receiving "drawings" from the engineer, right?


----------



## txjennah PE

JohnLee said:


> View attachment 11280
> View attachment 11279


Haha as a heads up, I called the Texas Board last year when I was dying for results to come out, and they didn't give me a clear answer on when results would be released. I think they said the next day or something? And results were released later that day.  So I don't think they're going to be very helpful this time around either.


----------



## ruggercsc

I  work on Design Build Projects on the Design side.  I hear daily from our construction team members how great we are and what a joy it is to get drawings from us.


----------



## Master slacker

zfdbfdgd


----------



## leggo PE

My apple was better than I was expecting.


----------



## treadlight

ruggercsc said:


> I  work on Design Build Projects on the Design side.  I hear daily from our construction team members how great we are and what a joy it is to get drawings from us.


"Let me guess after reviewing 8-10 weeks" ..Anonymous (NCEES intern).....kidding


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ruggercsc said:


> Receiving shop Drawings is one life's greatest pleasures.  Especially when you get use a red pen or red computer pen and  show your artisitc side.  The submitter knows they get a participant award for at least trying.


This set is a fun coloring activity.  They took a fairly simple baseplate drawing, combined 2 of them (HSS and Wide flange), and then had to dimension every anchor layout on the plans, due to an over simplification of the typical anchor layout.  Good grief.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> My apple was better than I was expecting.


I had a chili-cheese baked potato.


----------



## vee043324

Currently playing scrabble and drinking a white claw. Trying to pretend life is great.


----------



## vee043324

Life is great if white claw is involved I suppose.


----------



## vee043324

#vacationspam


----------



## ME_VT_PE

screwthisimoutspam


----------



## vee043324

Heard that.


----------



## caychanh

Anything happening?


----------



## caychanh

Nothing going on today


----------



## caychanh

Tops


----------



## caychanh

Come on topsies


----------



## caychanh

Ok we are getting results soon


----------



## caychanh

One day


----------



## vee043324

One of my words in scrabble was taper @squaretaper


----------



## P-E

Post


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> One of my words in scrabble was taper @squaretaper


Awesome! 7 points!


----------



## Master slacker

sadfa sdf af


----------



## SacMe24

Ok... time to listen to Pink Floyd again and break something....


----------



## SacMe24

Well... another day of exam-result anxiety in the books... let's do it again tomorrow shall we?  :appl:


----------



## sersmay

spam-a-lam-a-ding-dong

more than three words.


----------



## leggo PE

@sersmay, hi!!


----------



## leggo PE

Where've you been hiding?


----------



## sersmay

leggo PE said:


> @sersmay, hi!!


hi!! just hanging around, hopeful that other are currently miserable.


----------



## leggo PE

Which reminds me...


----------



## leggo PE

I miss you, @tj_PE.


----------



## leggo PE

And you too, @thekzieg.


----------



## leggo PE

sersmay said:


> hi!! just hanging around, hopeful that other are currently miserable.


Oh don't you worry, they are very miserable. Most just aren't expressing it here on the spam board.


----------



## tinadarko

results results results results results results


----------



## leggo PE

Because they really don't want results to be released! I mean, we're nowhere close to 15k.


----------



## new_at_this

CA results are out! Check NCEES!


----------



## shmoe

East coast, late at work! I keep waiting for my estimated commute home to be under an hour... no luck so far!


----------



## sersmay

exactly. they can't release until 15k. it is known.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I miss @tj_PE too.  When is she back? And I'm sure @thekzieg is awesome, although she had become v. busy last year, so didn't post so much so I don't feel like I know her.


----------



## leggo PE

new_at_this said:


> CA results are out! Check NCEES!


OMG you're so right!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

shmoe said:


> East coast, late at work! I keep waiting for my estimated commute home to be under an hour... no luck so far!


Gross.  It took 40 minutes for me to get home the other day, and 35 of it was getting from my office to the top of the on ramp (0.25 miles.) Ugh.


----------



## sersmay

bahahahhahah this is so evil


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I miss @tj_PE too.  When is she back? And I'm sure @thekzieg is awesome, although she had become v. busy last year, so didn't post so much so I don't feel like I know her.


Not sure when TJ is back. But I also think she's busy with the new job and things.

Has @thekzieg had mini kzieg yet??


----------



## new_at_this

leggo PE said:


> OMG you're so right!
> 
> View attachment 11283


Congratulations! How're you going to celebrate?


----------



## leggo PE

new_at_this said:


> Congratulations! How're you going to celebrate?


I'm undecided! What do you think I should do?


----------



## leggo PE

leggo PE said:


> Has @thekzieg had mini kzieg yet??


To quote myself, I think she must have by now?


----------



## shmoe

vhab49_PE said:


> Gross.  It took 40 minutes for me to get home the other day, and 35 of it was getting from my office to the top of the on ramp (0.25 miles.) Ugh.


5 minutes to go the rest of the way home? What's your total commute distance?


----------



## leggo PE

shmoe said:


> 5 minutes to go the rest of the way home? What's your total commute distance?


Once she's on, she goes 80 mph min.


----------



## leggo PE

Guys and gals and spammers, we're less than 50 posts from 8500. While that's not very impressive, it is something...


----------



## leggo PE

And what the heck is @matt267 PE doing? Is he too busy babysitting or something?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Not sure when TJ is back. But I also think she's busy with the new job and things.
> 
> Has @thekzieg had mini kzieg yet??


Wasn't mini kzeig a spring 2017 project?  Might have been fall of 2017, IDK, 2017 is a big ole blur of spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

shmoe said:


> 5 minutes to go the rest of the way home? What's your total commute distance?


3 miles. at 80mps.


----------



## vee043324

*Currently reading all threads while sipping [gulping] white claw*


----------



## vee043324

Have to sleep early tonight because I’m going to the spa tomorrow morning


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> And what the heck is @matt267 PE doing? Is he too busy babysitting or something?


Always. Right  @matt267 PE?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

It is so close to 5.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

shmoe said:


> 5 minutes to go the rest of the way home? What's your total commute distance?


I should also add it is normally an 8 minute commute.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

shmoe said:


> 5 minutes to go the rest of the way home? What's your total commute distance?


There are 2 stop lights.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vee043324 said:


> Have to sleep early tonight because I’m going to the spa tomorrow morning


Don't over do it.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ooh, 3 min to 5.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tomorrow is office social hour day.


----------



## leggo PE

Why do you have to go to bed early if you're going to a spa the next day?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

$3 pints, and $3 burger baskets.


----------



## shmoe

vhab49_PE said:


> There are 2 stop lights.


*sigh*

That sounds nice.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Plus, baseball pictures.


----------



## vee043324

leggo PE said:


> Why do you have to go to bed early if you're going to a spa the next day?


I can only be so hungover ....


----------



## vee043324

#vacation

Edit: vacation Tops!


----------



## sersmay

vhab49_PE said:


> There are 2 stop lights.


stop lights? traffic signals? WHICH ONE DO YOU MEAN.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

shmoe said:


> *sigh*
> 
> That sounds nice.


So the worst part of my commute is they are building a bridge in the middle 2 miles.  Sometimes there are accidents because of the people trying to watch the construction.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

sersmay said:


> stop lights? traffic signals? WHICH ONE DO YOU MEAN.


Uh, which is more efficient?


----------



## sersmay

vhab49_PE said:


> Uh, which is more efficient?


traffic signals.


----------



## leggo PE

vee043324 said:


> I can only be so hungover ....


Ah, gotcha.


----------



## leggo PE

sersmay said:


> stop lights? traffic signals? WHICH ONE DO YOU MEAN.


What's the difference??


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vee043324 said:


> I can only be so hungover ....


I beg to differ.  Maybe the best option is to just stay up and drunk, therefore no chance of being hungover.


----------



## sersmay

leggo PE said:


> What's the difference??


stop light is a flashing red blinking light at a stop sign (do those even exist anymore? basically no, but maybe yes if you live in bfe).

a traffic signal is...you know...red/yellow/green. the normal kind of electrical thingy that people call stop lights/traffic lights/etc. which is incorrect terminology.

freaking structurals.


----------



## sersmay

vhab49_PE said:


> I beg to differ.  Maybe the best option is to just stay up and drunk, therefore no chance of being hungover.


i agree better to stay up and keep drinking.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> What's the difference??






sersmay said:


> stop lights? traffic signals? WHICH ONE DO YOU MEAN.


The one on this side of the bridge is a stoplight, the one on the other is a traffic signal.

Or something.  And I just realized there are 2 stoplights and 1 traffic signal.


----------



## leggo PE

sersmay said:


> stop light is a flashing red blinking light at a stop sign (do those even exist anymore? basically no, but maybe yes if you live in bfe).
> 
> a traffic signal is...you know...red/yellow/green. the normal kind of electrical thingy that people call stop lights/traffic lights/etc. which is incorrect terminology.
> 
> freaking structurals.


Watch it, sersmay! We design the buildings and bridges here!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

sersmay said:


> stop light is a flashing red blinking light at a stop sign (do those even exist anymore? basically no, but maybe yes if you live in bfe).
> 
> a traffic signal is...you know...red/yellow/green. the normal kind of electrical thingy that people call stop lights/traffic lights/etc. which is incorrect terminology.
> 
> freaking structurals.


we do have those blinky things at stop signs. so based on that description they are all traffic signals.  What the hell do I know.  I also get called out for calling the water heater the hot water heater.  

The freaking structural from bfe.


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin'.


----------



## sersmay

leggo PE said:


> Watch it, sersmay! We design the buildings and bridges here!


woof @vhab49_PE ok yeah you live in i dunno where but that's cool.

@leggo PE two words for you. millenium. tower.


----------



## leggo PE

sersmay said:


> woof @vhab49_PE ok yeah you live in i dunno where but that's cool.
> 
> @leggo PE two words for you. millenium. tower.


Haha! That's equal part geotech/contractor/structural. And at this point, city of SF too.

Freaking transpos!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ok people, I gotta go get the mini-mee's.


----------



## leggo PE

Though really, it's not a funny situation. It really sucks for all the people who live there, and the firms associated with that project. But you can't just go and blame solely the structurals there, as much as you may want to.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

sersmay said:


> woof @vhab49_PE ok yeah you live in i dunno where but that's cool.
> 
> @leggo PE two words for you. millenium. tower.


To quote my profile... I live East of that one place and west of another.


----------



## leggo PE

See ya later, @vhab49_PE!


----------



## leggo PE

La di da.


----------



## leggo PE

Fa la la la la.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Full spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Dun dun dun.


----------



## sersmay

@leggo PE hehhhhhhheheheh i say we just leave it as is and rename the building the leaning tower of pizza, let the lean ride. move out all the residential and convert to office space, get a bunch of pizza startups in there. embrace it.


----------



## leggo PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## leggo PE

That's an awesome idea. Where are all the pizza startups hiding??


----------



## shmoe

traffic update! 1hr 2min, with 5 accidents on my 18mile trip. I am honestly surprised it is not worse.


----------



## ruggercsc

Home now.  Dogs are bugging me for a walk/pick up their poo from the neighbors yard.


----------



## Szar

Finally done with work, bag packed, and heading to the hospital again spam.


----------



## vee043324

More spam. A little buzzed.


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo PE said:


> And what the heck is @matt267 PE doing? Is he too busy babysitting or something?






vhab49_PE said:


> Always. Right  @matt267 PE?


I'm watching the noobs fail.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm watching the noobs fail.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm watching the noobs fail.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm watching the noobs fail.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm watching the noobs fail.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm watching the noobs fail.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm watching the noobs fail.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm watching the noobs fail.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm watching the noobs fail.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm watching the noobs fail.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm watching the noobs fail.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm watching the noobs fail.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm watching the noobs fail.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm watching the noobs fail.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm watching the noobs fail.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm watching the noobs fail.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm watching the noobs fail.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm watching the noobs fail.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm watching the noobs fail.

:bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Still at the office SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Still at the office SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Still at the office SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Still at the office SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Still at the office SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Still at the office SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Still at the office SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Still at the office SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Still at the office SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Still at the office SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Still at the office SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Still at the office SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Still at the office SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Still at the office SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Still at the office SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Still at the office SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Still at the office SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Still at the office SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Still at the office SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Still at the office SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Still at the office SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Still at the office SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Still at the office SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Still at the office SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Still at the office SPAM.

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Still at the office SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Still at the office SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Need exam results SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Need house payment raise SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Need baby money SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Need wedding money SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Need new glasses/contacts money SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Need veterinary bills money SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Need student loan money SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Need new tires (super bald) money SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Need PE money for leaking shower SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Need PE license for internal promotion SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Need PE money for knee replacement deductible SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Need PE money for leaky roof SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Lastly, need White Claw money SPAM. @vee043324


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I need new cello money.


----------



## ruggercsc

Ripped Senior Management in confidential survey Spam.


----------



## vee043324

Love love love.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

In other news, my giant 11 year old is now playing a full size cello.


----------



## ruggercsc

Hope it is truly confidential Spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

And eating a cheeseburger now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> I'm watching the noobs fail.
> 
> :bananalama:


Fail fail fail!


----------



## vee043324

Buzzed buzzed buzzed.


----------



## vee043324

Walking to resort restaurant now to get a drink or two plus dinner to go


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I need new cello money.


For MiniHab or YouHab?

Edit: Ohh! Unintentional ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Well, in that case: Need PE money for carbon fiber violin SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> Walking to resort restaurant now to get a drink or two plus dinner to go


Sláinte!


----------



## leggo PE

Still in the office also spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Three year anniversary raise spam?


----------



## leggo PE

Haha, I joke, spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Better get a promotion at the end of this year, spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Gotta talk with my coworker but he's busy spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost the end of the day spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Homemade pizza for dinner spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Still need to try making homemade sourdough pizza dough but haven't yet spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Should be set on sourdough bread for at least two weeks spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Because I made whole wheat sourdough bread yesterday spam.


----------



## leggo PE

See The Baking Thread in the STB forum for a picture spam.


----------



## leggo PE

If you're interested spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Going camping this weekend spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Very excited about it spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Also, got a weird email today from someone trying to sell bicycle locking structures spam.


----------



## leggo PE

It pretty much was a spam email.


----------



## leggo PE

But seemed kinda legit.


----------



## leggo PE

Unsure how this person got my work email though.


----------



## leggo PE

2


----------



## leggo PE

1


----------



## leggo PE

7575 posts


----------



## leggo PE

And then...


----------



## leggo PE

We're now at... 8600 posts.

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah said:


> Haha as a heads up, I called the Texas Board last year when I was dying for results to come out, and they didn't give me a clear answer on when results would be released. I think they said the next day or something? And results were released later that day.  So I don't think they're going to be very helpful this time around either.


Honestly, I don't think that the state boards know anything more than we do. I get the repeated impression, from multiple independent sources, that the boards are as surprised as us when the scores are released.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ruggercsc said:


> I  work on Design Build Projects on the Design side.  I hear daily from our construction team members how great we are and what a joy it is to get drawings from us.





Code:


Sure, and as soon as you leave the area:


----------



## leggo PE

Later, spammers!


----------



## knight1fox3

Pizza is not P90x approved.

But spam is.


----------



## envirotex

Calorie free!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper said:


> For MiniHab or YouHab?
> 
> Edit: Ohh! Unintentional ToP! :bananalama:


Minihab.... Who is really not so mini.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Thinking I should make an effort to have cheeseburger baskets for every dinner this week.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Watching Mama Mia.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Thinking I should make an effort to have cheeseburger baskets for every dinner this week.


This should get you mom of the year, that's for sure.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper said:


> This should get you mom of the year, that's for sure.


Good.  I need a boost in that category.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Good.  I need a boost in that category.


To be fair, food bribery pretty much works on all classes of people. It's the nuclear option.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> *Currently reading all threads while sipping [gulping] white claw*


@vee043324 HOLY MACARONI WHITE CLAW IS GOOD!!! HOW IS THIS NOT MORE OF A THING???


----------



## timmer1026

squaretaper said:


> @vee043324 HOLY MACARONI WHITE CLAW IS GOOD!!! HOW IS THIS NOT MORE OF A THING???






vee043324 said:


> *Currently reading all threads while sipping [gulping] white claw*


@vee043324 and @squaretaper check out the link below 

https://www.thrillist.com/news/nation/white-claw-hard-seltzer-best-life-contest-pay-you-travel-us


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

timmer1026 said:


> @vee043324 and @squaretaper check out the link below
> 
> https://www.thrillist.com/news/nation/white-claw-hard-seltzer-best-life-contest-pay-you-travel-us


This is when it doesn't pay to be an engineer.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Working side hustle SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Working side hustle SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Working side hustle SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Working side hustle SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Working side hustle SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Working side hustle SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Working side hustle SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Working side hustle SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Working side hustle SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Working side hustle SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Working side hustle SPAM.

Edit: Ohh! Side hustle ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Working side hustle SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Working side hustle SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Working side hustle SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> Love love love.


What happens if you spike a White Claw?


----------



## vee043324

squaretaper said:


> What happens if you spike a White Claw?


Oh god that sounds like too much. Leave a good thing alone!


----------



## vee043324

Can’t sleep spam.


----------



## vee043324

To be fair I fell asleep at like 9:30....


----------



## vee043324

Then woke up at 11 and ate more lobster


----------



## vee043324

And then somehow fell back asleep until now


----------



## vee043324

By “now” I mean an hour ago


----------



## vee043324

Also by “fell asleep at 9:30” I definitely mean took a booze nap on the couch during the Celtics game.


----------



## vee043324

#vacationproblems


----------



## vee043324

Waking up to lobster was nice though.


----------



## vee043324

I love Maine.


----------



## vee043324

Woke up to a text from Mama Vee saying Doggo Vee (16 years old) isn’t doing so well


----------



## vee043324

Might be why I can’t fall back asleep.


----------



## vee043324

Doggo Vee going to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## vee043324

Also it’s really hot in this bedroom.


----------



## vee043324

Need to fall back asleep spam.


----------



## vee043324

Still awake spam.


----------



## vee043324

Going to need a non booze induced nap tomorrow spam.


----------



## vee043324

But it’s vacation so maybe booze will be involved.


----------



## vee043324

Also will drink my face off if no results arrive.


----------



## vee043324

Or if results are bad.


----------



## vee043324

Or if results are good.

tops!


----------



## vee043324

So literally no matter what, I’ll be drinking my face off tomorrow.


----------



## vee043324

Wednesday will bring faceless Vee.


----------



## vee043324

Faceless.


----------



## vee043324

Vee.


----------



## vee043324

I need to sleep.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

Toothache spam


----------



## vee043324

Ooh not fun..


----------



## vee043324

Invisalign or cavity or something else? @youngmotivatedengineer


----------



## vee043324

Still awake spam.


----------



## vee043324

Help.


----------



## vee043324

Songs I’ve had stuck in my head since not being able to fall asleep:

wake me up when September ends

walking on sunshine

theme song for angry beavers (throwback that show was amazing)

bohemian rhapsody


----------



## vee043324

How does the brain do that?


----------



## vee043324

Why isn’t anyone awake with me right now


----------



## vee043324

* acknowledges the fact that it’s very late regardless of time zone *


----------



## vee043324

East coasters are waking up soon!


----------



## vee043324

Not soon enough though.


----------



## vee043324

Might as well get tops again


----------



## vee043324

Tops


----------



## vee043324

Tops


----------



## vee043324

Tops


----------



## vee043324

Hard to judge how far away you are when posting from an iPhone


----------



## vee043324

Tops


----------



## vee043324

Tops?


----------



## vee043324

Surely tops


----------



## vee043324

Sigh

edit: dang it. 

Tops


----------



## vee043324

Oooh is swearing allowed?


----------



## vee043324

Better edit that last post.


----------



## vee043324

Sky is getting light here


----------



## vee043324

And started to about a half hour ago


----------



## vee043324

Which honestly seems so early..


----------



## vee043324

.... too early ....


----------



## vee043324

... suspiciously early ...


----------



## vee043324

Maybe today is the day!


----------



## vee043324

Catching up on POLITICO Playbook emails.


----------



## vee043324

Highly recommend for those who are interested in politics and don’t want to watch the news all day.


----------



## vee043324

For those of you who watch CNN, I believe Jim Acosta lives near me. Seen him at the Whole Foods by my apartment (which is not close to CNN HQ)


----------



## vee043324

Not too close to the White House either.


----------



## vee043324

(Thank god amirite)


----------



## vee043324

This is worse than the joint effort on spam to 8000.


----------



## vee043324

Sorry guys.


----------



## vee043324

And ladies.


----------



## vee043324

Trying to keep it as interesting as possible.


----------



## vee043324

I know everyone is going through this but the more time that passes, the more I think i failed the exam.


----------



## vee043324

Being awake since 1am has not helped.


----------



## vee043324

Sun is coming up over the ocean. Very pretty.


----------



## vee043324

Still wish I was asleep and not witnessing this.


----------



## vee043324

MOOD.


----------



## vee043324

Sorry for profanity.


----------



## vee043324

It’s just me right now. / everyone else waiting for results.


----------



## vee043324

Going to try to sleep again.

tops!!


----------



## shmoe

Pre gym post.


----------



## shmoe

Last night was basically one continuous PE dream


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Good luck today!


----------



## Dean Agnostic




----------



## Dean Agnostic




----------



## Dean Agnostic

Food for thought:

Settlement ([SIZE=10.5pt]∆H[/SIZE]) is function of ________________________?


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Food for thought:

Passing the FE is a function of ____________________________?

Passing the PE is a function of ____________________________?

Passing the SE is a function of ____________________________?


----------



## shmoe

shmoe said:


> Pre gym post.


Done with gym post and I realized after my workout that my shorts were inside out. This waiting has me all shook up.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

:thumbs:  BEST OF LUCK!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

By the way, my cousin passed. Can't believe it. Single mom and 2 kids.


----------



## Supe

Dean Agnostic said:


> By the way, my cousin passed. Can't believe it. Single mom and 2 kids.


Very sorry to hear, DA.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Supe said:


> Very sorry to hear, DA.


My apologies, I meant she has passed the Bar Exam and she's a single mom with 2 kids.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

While waiting for the results. Let's practice on filling out the answer sheet for the breadth (AM), shall we?

View attachment 11290


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## P-E

vee043324 said:


> Oooh is swearing allowed?


Does a bear shit in the woods?


----------



## Dean Agnostic

@P-E Morning!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Dean Agnostic said:


> While waiting for the results. Let's practice on filling out the answer sheet for the breadth (AM), shall we?
> 
> View attachment answer sheet.pdf


Let me know, what was your score like in the morning, approximately?


----------



## Dean Agnostic

For now, don't worry about the results. Let's practice filling out the answer sheet.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Good LUCK!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vee043324 said:


> So literally no matter what, I’ll be drinking my face off tomorrow.


So much for non booze induced nap I guess.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dean Agnostic said:


> View attachment 11287


Gross



Dean Agnostic said:


> View attachment 11288


Gross



Dean Agnostic said:


> Food for thought:
> 
> Settlement ([SIZE=10.5pt]∆H[/SIZE]) is function of ________________________?


Gross



Dean Agnostic said:


> Food for thought:
> 
> Passing the FE is a function of ____________________________?
> 
> Passing the PE is a function of ____________________________?
> 
> Passing the SE is a function of ____________________________?


Graduation,

Determination,

Exhilaration


----------



## matt267 PE

Dean Agnostic said:


> View attachment 11287


That looks hard.


----------



## shmoe

matt267 PE said:


> That looks hard.


Impossible to know without C_c and e_0. Could be a soft clay.


----------



## treadlight

Today is the day, my birthday, Nancy says from NCEES no way.


----------



## Mr. Zane

treadlight said:


> Today is the day, my birthday, Nancy says from NCEES no way.


You need to talk to Ashlie, not Nancy...


----------



## ruggercsc

Dean Agnostic said:


> While waiting for the results. Let's practice on filling out the answer sheet for the breadth (AM), shall we?
> 
> View attachment 11290


This brought back nightmares.  I hope I never see anyone one of these again.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

There's only one person that I know of who can beat this exam using statistics.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Time for more coffee.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

vhab49_PE said:


> Time for more coffee.


Behind every successful person there is a cup of coffee or green tea latte grande size.


----------



## vee043324

On the way to spa spam. Eyes are puffy as hell.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vee043324 said:


> Eyes are puffy as hell.


They make stuff for that you know.  Maybe you should go to a spa or something?


----------



## Dean Agnostic

spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Reviewing plans today.  Yay!


----------



## mhami

This is crazy.  I am crazy?


----------



## txjennah PE

I am having an off-morning and I wish I could press the reset button! Hope you guys are having a good morning.


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Honestly, I don't think that the state boards know anything more than we do. I get the repeated impression, from multiple independent sources, that the boards are as surprised as us when the scores are released.


Just another reason to leave them alone then, haha


----------



## SacMe24

West Coast is waking up.... hello everyone !!... will today be THE day??


----------



## caychanh

No coffee yet, I ended up with some iced tea.  Its definitely not enough caffeine


----------



## Broncineer

SacMe24 said:


> West Coast is waking up.... hello everyone !!... will today be THE day??


Burstin' bubbles today spam.. nope.

I really don't know, I just like being the rain cloud to the parade sometimes   :eyebrows:


----------



## caychanh

I was at a car dealership yesterday and I must have consumed a whole liter of coca cola with their "free" fountain drinks.  

Now I have to drink a few liters of water to offset it


----------



## knight1fox3

Time for a refill on green tea! :thumbs:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SacMe24 said:


> West Coast is waking up.... hello everyone !!... will today be THE day??


Let me bring you up to speed: no one knows.


----------



## caychanh

Arizona green tea can don't count?  

Tastes like it has plenty of sugar


----------



## knight1fox3

squaretaper said:


> Let me bring you up to speed: no one knows.


False. NCEES knows.


----------



## ruggercsc

vhab49_PE said:


> Reviewing plans today.  Yay!


I have better luck with providing a genric set of drawings, let the field build whatever they want to, and Providing Record Documents. Instead of Build per the plans it is Plan what they Build.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

squaretaper said:


> Let me bring you up to speed: no one *besides NCEES *knows.


Fixt!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vee043324 said:


> Oooh is swearing allowed?


Damn skippy.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ruggercsc said:


> I have better luck with providing a genric set of drawings, let the field build whatever they want to, and Providing Record Documents. Instead of Build per the plans it is Plan what they Build.


Or better yet, just give them a blank border and have them redline the As-Built for you since they'll build whatever they want anyway. Then hand it off to a drafter to get it into CAD. Then you sit back, relax, and watch the world crumble.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper said:


> Or better yet, just give them a blank border and have them redline the As-Built for you since they'll build whatever they want anyway. Then hand it off to a drafter to get it into CAD. Then you sit back, relax, and watch the world crumble.


I feel like I have done this project before.  I don't feel it went well at all.  I particularly like the ones where they say, I built this, does it work. And then i have to figure out how to MAKE it work.


----------



## caychanh

So many times as-built is not real.  When assets are underground it's hard to confirm unless you were watching the construction at all critical junctions/locations.

Topsies yay


----------



## SacMe24

Well I've just completed my morning ritual of going through every exam result-related thread on this site and nothing...looks like it won't happen until Thursday.... :waitwall:


----------



## Broncineer

ruggercsc said:


> I have better luck with providing a genric set of drawings, let the field build whatever they want to, and Providing Record Documents. Instead of Build per the plans it is Plan what they Build.


I celebrate when my flowlines are installed within 6" of what is shown on the plans.   :thumbs:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

caychanh said:


> So many times as-built is not real.  When assets are underground it's hard to confirm unless you were watching the construction at all critical junctions/locations.
> 
> Topsies yay


My assets (other than foundations) tend to not be underground.  And typically the special inspector is keeping me informed if those are wrong.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

Why would people follow our plans? We only spent time perfecting them because we need something to keep our selves busy. We recently received review letter from a town asking us to certify a design will still work, because the contractor lowered the top of the outlet control structure by 1 ft. In the field


----------



## leggo PE

Still trying to spam, I see.


----------



## matt267 PE

treadlight said:


> Today is the day, my birthday, Nancy says from NCEES no way.


Nancy = Troll


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy birthday @treadlight


----------



## ruggercsc

vhab49_PE said:


> I feel like I have done this project before.  I don't feel it went well at all.  I particularly like the ones where they say, I built this, does it work. And then i have to figure out how to MAKE it work.


Welcome to my world.  This issue came up earlier to day.  Field did not follow plans and did not install the electric conduit into the building under the foundation before it was poured.  Now we have to jump through hoops and figure out a way to put the conudit under a courtyard with a swimming pool and lets of amenities and landscaping.


----------



## leggo PE

We got the lights in our office put on dimmers because the light was too bright for one of our employees. Someone turned the lights down yesterday, and it's noticeably dimmer in here, especially today because it's overcast. It's kinda weird? But kinda nice on the eyes, too?


----------



## Supe

I wish we could do that.  My cube is fluorescent hell.


----------



## leggo PE

Supe said:


> I wish we could do that.  My cube is fluorescent hell.


Ugh! That sucks. We have an open floorplan, so no cubes. Just half-raised desks (not quite standing). We're a small office, so it works pretty well.

Do you have a filter on your monitors? I use a filter add-on called f.lux that adjusts the warmth of my screen per the daylight hours. I have a similar thing on my smartphone, too.


----------



## Mack Eltarhoni

this is awesome


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Ugh! That sucks. We have an open floorplan, so no cubes. Just half-raised desks (not quite standing). We're a small office, so it works pretty well.
> 
> Do you have a filter on your monitors? I use a filter add-on called f.lux that adjusts the warmth of my screen per the daylight hours. I have a similar thing on my smartphone, too.


I'm running f.lux, too! I pretty much just leave it on "Cave Painting." Freaks people out, but I've been using it for years. I love it! Plus, I wear earplugs all day so I'm the most mellow dude in here with my absolute silence and dark monitors.


----------



## mhami

leggo PE said:


> We got the lights in our office put on dimmers because the light was too bright for one of our employees. Someone turned the lights down yesterday, and it's noticeably dimmer in here, especially today because it's overcast. It's kinda weird? But kinda nice on the eyes, too?


I keep one of the lights in my office off and stopped getting headaches.  That or I took the fing 8hr PE exam and the headaches stopped.  One of the two probably.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Ugh! That sucks. We have an open floorplan, so no cubes. Just half-raised desks (not quite standing). We're a small office, so it works pretty well.
> 
> Do you have a filter on your monitors? I use a filter add-on called f.lux that adjusts the warmth of my screen per the daylight hours. I have a similar thing on my smartphone, too.


I can't install things without IT approval and passwords. (Gross)  Also, I have a giant ass north facing window that lets in tons of light.  I don't know if I would notice if the lights were off except on the days where it is overcast, or partly sunny and the light changes. I don't usually turn the lights on when I come in on the weekends.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I can't install things without IT approval and passwords. (Gross)  Also, I have a giant ass north facing window that lets in tons of light.  I don't know if I would notice if the lights were off except on the days where it is overcast, or partly sunny and the light changes. I don't usually turn the lights on when I come in on the weekends.


Looks like you're going to have to start wearing sunglasses indoors! Get some MASSIVE Prada ones.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Or gamer classes, but those are pretty dorky.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Or...a welding helmet!

View attachment 11298


----------



## vee043324

squaretaper said:


> Looks like you're going to have to start wearing sunglasses indoors! Get some MASSIVE Prada ones.


I actually have a massive pair of Prada sunglasses. Wore them 24/7 after getting a concussion in December.


----------



## vee043324

squaretaper said:


> Or...a welding helmet!
> 
> View attachment 11298


This is for sure cooler than Prada.


----------



## vee043324

Is it too early to open a white claw?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Haha, I can imagine it now: Is Vee concussed? or just hungover? :rotflmao:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> Is it too early to open a white claw?


NO


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> Is it too early to open a white claw?


I'm so into these now. Just talked my coworker into getting them, too.


----------



## vee043324

squaretaper said:


> Haha, I can imagine it now: Is Vee concussed? or just hungover? :rotflmao:


I was a hot mess for a few days after that disaster god damn

unintentional tops!


----------



## vee043324

squaretaper said:


> I'm so into these now. Just talked my coworker into getting them, too.


You are winning today on all levels.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> Is it too early to open a white claw?


I mean, I homebrew and I'm as into fancy microbrews as much as the next hipster duder. But I am seriously looking forward to a hot Sacramento summer with a cooler full of these.


----------



## caychanh

I still have too many heinekens from last party still in my bar frig.  I didn't buy them so its kind of free beers which are the best.  I will try white claw once I finish off the two cases of beer on result night.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> I was a hot mess for a few days after that disaster god damn
> 
> unintentional tops!


What the heck happened to you?


----------



## mhami

vee043324 said:


> Is it too early to open a white claw?


For us old folks - what is a white claw?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

mhami said:


> For us old folks - what is a white claw?


https://whiteclaw.com/

I'm partial to the lime flavour.


----------



## vee043324

squaretaper said:


> What the heck happened to you?


It was literally Tuesday night in December - the day after I found out I failed the October exam - and I was a few glasses of wine in (this was before I convinced my liquor store in DC to carrry white claw obviously) and trying to hang up Xmas lights. Fell off my chair (to be honest it was 80% chair’s fault, 20% wine’s fault) and slammed the back of my head on my hardwood floor. Threw up immediately and then fell asleep. Went to work the next morning and my leg director saw me and was like ok we’re going to the hospital ASAP. I was v v v concussed. Kind of comical looking back on it now


----------



## Ble_PE

Is this thing still going?


----------



## vee043324

squaretaper said:


> https://whiteclaw.com/
> 
> I'm partial to the lime flavour.


Team black cherry!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Here's the thing, by the time you really feel these...you're also simultaneously extremely well hydrated! Win-win!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> Team black cherry!!


No, LIME.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

With a fresh lime zest upgrade!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> It was literally Tuesday night in December - the day after I found out I failed the October exam - and I was a few glasses of wine in (this was before I convinced my liquor store in DC to carrry white claw obviously) and trying to hang up Xmas lights. Fell off my chair (to be honest it was 80% chair’s fault, 20% wine’s fault) and slammed the back of my head on my hardwood floor. Threw up immediately and then fell asleep. Went to work the next morning and my leg director saw me and was like ok we’re going to the hospital ASAP. I was v v v concussed. Kind of comical looking back on it now


What's a leg director?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, that's an awesome story.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vee043324 said:


> Is it too early to open a white claw?


no


----------



## vee043324

squaretaper said:


> What's a leg director?


Two-ish steps below the boss in an office on the Hill. Senator/Congressman first, chief of staff second, LD (and perhaps comms Director) third.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

So, you're kind of famous!


----------



## vee043324

squaretaper said:


> With a fresh lime zest upgrade!


Oooh how have I not tried that


----------



## vee043324

squaretaper said:


> So, you're kind of famous!


For being a white claw unofficial brand ambassador and v v v clumsy.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> Oooh how have I not tried that


Also, I was at my farmers' market and got some fresh Bing cherries and tossed a couple into the black cherry flavor. So bomb!


----------



## vee043324

How do I upload more pictures on here? I’m running out of space. Do I have to delete the old ones?


----------



## vee043324

squaretaper said:


> Also, I was at my farmers' market and got some fresh Bing cherries and tossed a couple into the black cherry flavor. So bomb!


Omg drooling. 

Spam thread is turning into white claw endorsenent thread. Don’t hate it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> For being a white claw unofficial brand ambassador and v v v clumsy.


Let's write to White Claw and have them sponsor EB. I mean, if they even run a simple search White Claw comes up about 200 times.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

It's not personal. It's just business.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Man, MCC lead times are killing me.

Edit: Ooh! Surprise ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## Master slacker

iojuijn


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@vee043324 I'll trade you all your limes for all my grapefruits. I don't generally like grapefruit anything.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

It's a pretty ridiculous fruit.


----------



## vee043324




----------



## vee043324

@squaretaper deal. Grapefruit is my second favorite flavor.


----------



## vee043324

Living my best life here, folks.


----------



## vee043324

(Send help)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


>


I hate you so much right now.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@vee043324 How drunk are you? Either your photo is sideways, or you are!


----------



## vee043324

Weather could be better though.


----------



## SacMe24

I'm dreaming of Jimboy's tacos right now....


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SacMe24 said:


> I'm dreaming of Jimboy's tacos right now....


This. Yes!


----------



## vee043324

@squaretaper only two sips in!! I used tinypic to upload the picture. Is it sideways? It looks right on my iPhone.


----------



## SacMe24

squaretaper said:


> This. Yes!


I'd actually get 3 shredded beef tacos with a side of beans, rice and the obligatory chips and salsa.....mmmm.... maybe I'll do that for lunch....


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SacMe24 said:


> I'm dreaming of Jimboy's tacos right now....


I have a Chando's Tacos down the street from me. It's amazing.


----------



## vee043324

SacMe24 said:


> I'd actually get 3 shredded beef tacos with a side of beans, rice and the obligatory chips and salsa.....mmmm.... maybe I'll do that for lunch....


I don’t know this place that you speak of but yum I support that decision


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> @squaretaper only two sips in!! I used tinypic to upload the picture. Is it sideways? It looks right on my iPhone.


Is LittleVee back home? How did Test Balloon fare with the rest of the family?


----------



## SacMe24

squaretaper said:


> I have a Chando's Tacos down the street from me. It's amazing.


Chando's tacos is the law...the one closest to me is on Arden, I believe that's the original one....


----------



## SacMe24

vee043324 said:


> I don’t know this place that you speak of but yum I support that decision


What's the best taco joint in your neck of the woods Vee?


----------



## vee043324

SacMe24 said:


> What's the best taco joint in your neck of the woods Vee?


Mission in DC. V close to me and their happy hour can’t be beat.


----------



## vee043324

squaretaper said:


> Is LittleVee back home? How did Test Balloon fare with the rest of the family?


I hate him. He bailed from attending her graduation. Bad vibes from him. Not happy about it.


----------



## SacMe24

vee043324 said:


> Mission in DC. V close to me and their happy hour can’t be beat.


This is Jimboys ... http://jimboystacos.com/


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> I hate him. He bailed from attending her graduation. Bad vibes from him. Not happy about it.


WHUT.


----------



## caychanh

Too hungry for this spam.  Out for lunch


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> I hate him. He bailed from attending her graduation. Bad vibes from him. Not happy about it.


BOO.

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama: But, BOO!


----------



## vee043324

squaretaper said:


> BOO.
> 
> Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama: But, BOO!


It’s really bad


----------



## vee043324

SacMe24 said:


> This is Jimboys ... http://jimboystacos.com/


Omg why did you just send me that. Looks SO good


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> Omg why did you just send me that. Looks SO good


I would argue Chando's Tacos is a tiny bit better: https://chandostacos.com/ 

But both are local favorites! It's like...team Lime or team Black Cherry.


----------



## SacMe24

squaretaper said:


> I would argue Chando's Tacos is a tiny bit better: https://chandostacos.com/
> 
> But both are local favorites! It's like...team Lime or team Black Cherry.


Agreed... Jimboy's just popped in my head first... and there's one right by my house...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ready for lunch!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Using my April 2018 pencil to do some flow calcs. No joke, the eraser is rubbish.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

But I like using it for hand calcs. Sort of a trained response to check units.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> Also, I was at my farmers' market and got some fresh Bing cherries and tossed a couple into the black cherry flavor. So bomb!


Bing!


----------



## leggo PE

vee043324 said:


> How do I upload more pictures on here? I’m running out of space. Do I have to delete the old ones?


Do as you did and link after loading them to another site, or... Become a Supporting Member! Which you should consider doing anyway.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Bing!


Leggo! Where have you been all morning???


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> Leggo! Where have you been all morning???


Hey! This isn't my first spam contribution today.


----------



## leggo PE

Someone hasn't been keeping up on their spam!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Someone hasn't been keeping up on their spam!


In general, yes.


----------



## leggo PE

Wait a minute, YOU tagged me earlier. So I assume you saw my posts. f.lux!


----------



## vee043324

@leggo PE spam to 9000 campaign sometime soon?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Wait a minute, YOU tagged me earlier. So I assume you saw my posts. f.lux!


I know, but if one hour goes by with no Leggo SPAM, I worry.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## vee043324

Ok I’m pulling out the laptoo to help wth this effort because I can’t from my phone ...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> Ok I’m pulling out the laptoo to help wth this effort because I can’t from my phone ...


At first I read "lapoo" and I was like...this isn't that kind of party.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 9000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 9000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 9000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 9000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## ME_VT_PE

Just throw on some Norwegian metal and deal with it


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 9000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 9000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 9000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 9000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 9000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 9000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 9000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 9000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 9000!Spam to 9000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 9000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## ME_VT_PE

we are on high alert here...


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 9000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 9000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 9000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 9000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 9000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 9000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Jeg snakker Norsk.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 9000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 9000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 9000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 9000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 9000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 9000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 9000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 9000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 9000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 9000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 9000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 9000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 9000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 9000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 9000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 9000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 9000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!! SPAM to 9000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9000!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 9000!


----------



## leggo PE

Woohoo!


----------



## vee043324

Spam to 9000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

WOOHOOOOO


----------



## leggo PE

That was easy peasy.


----------



## leggo PE

A little spamming can go a long way!


----------



## leggo PE

Only 6k to go until results will be released.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, back to work spammers. Got a design review meeting. Ciao!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Bis bald!


----------



## vee043324




----------



## leggo PE

Bis spaeter!


----------



## vee043324

great teamwork!


----------



## vee043324

bye!!


----------



## vee043324

we've officially beat the October 2017 spam thread.


----------



## vee043324




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Learning about structural changes to IBC 2018


----------



## leggo PE

vee043324 said:


> we've officially beat the October 2017 spam thread.


It shouldn't have been this hard!


----------



## vee043324

leggo PE said:


> It shouldn't have been this hard!


agreed, but we still did it!


----------



## leggo PE

It's much better than nothing. Infinitely better, in fact.


----------



## vee043324

tbh this forum is like one of the best things that has ever happened to me.


----------



## vee043324

i didn't know about it until after i took the october exam. and was furious.


----------



## leggo PE

You're damned right it is!


----------



## leggo PE

It's fun to stick around after you get your results, too.


----------



## leggo PE

I'd recommend it, in fact.


----------



## vee043324

definitely will do. pinky promise. 

edit: unintentional tops!  :bananalama:


----------



## Mr. Zane

SPAM to 9001...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Mr. Zane said:


> SPAM to 9001...


This is exactly why I don't like "group work."


----------



## Mr. Zane

squaretaper said:


> This is exactly why I don't like "group work."


Is it a teamwork?  arty-smiley-048:


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> This is exactly why I don't like "group work."


That was a quick meeting.


----------



## shmoe

leggo PE said:


> That was a quick meeting.


Sorry I couldn't be at the meeting, could someone let me know what I missed?


----------



## leggo PE

shmoe said:


> Sorry I couldn't be at the meeting, could someone let me know what I missed?


Not much, we just mainly got this thread to 9k. Now we're working on 10k.


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## Mr. Zane

leggo PE said:


> 10k by end of day!


10k +1 ...


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

View attachment 9471


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## Mr. Zane

leggo PE said:


> 10k by end of day!


if you can type, why not chat with Ashlie again and confirm that 8 to 10 weeks for us... :true:


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Mr. Zane said:


> if you can type, why not chat with Ashlie again and confirm that 8 to 10 weeks for us... :true:


Because I'm just here for the spam.


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## shmoe

leggo PE said:


> Not much, we just mainly got this thread to 9k. Now we're working on 10k.


(that was me playing the role of "unhelpful and unresponsive group member #1")


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Personal post no. 7777


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## shmoe

never a role that I played personally, mind you

Edit: Heeeeeeeey first top!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Personally spamming to 8k.


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

50 more.


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

25 more.


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!

EDIT: Topsies!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10


----------



## leggo PE

9


----------



## leggo PE

8


----------



## leggo PE

7


----------



## leggo PE

6


----------



## leggo PE

5


----------



## leggo PE

4


----------



## leggo PE

3


----------



## leggo PE

2


----------



## leggo PE

1


----------



## leggo PE

8000!

Happy, @vhab49_PE?


----------



## leggo PE

A few more...


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

K, that's enough for now. Guys, gals, and spammers, the goal is to reach 10k by the end of today. This is very doable.


----------



## leggo PE

I have faith in you, fellow spammers.


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

leggo PE said:


> K, that's enough for now. Guys, gals, and spammers, the goal is to reach 10k by the end of today. This is very doable.


Will contribute soon. My friend has his laptop and is doing some work right now... I’d probably sound like a psycho asking him to stop working so I could borrow his laptop again to spam


----------



## vee043324

Currently stress eating extra toasty cheez its.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> That was a quick meeting.


It was a light-speed meeting, my favorite kind. Looks like the whole facility is powered by 240VAC, but they want all the equipment to be sized for 480VAC. They just wanted the equipment to be configurable when the switch happens. Pretty neat.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> 8000!
> 
> Happy, @vhab49_PE?


Very! Way to go!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> Currently stress eating extra toasty cheez its.


Coworkers keep asking about the exam. I have nothing for them.


----------



## ME_VT_PE

squaretaper said:


> Coworkers keep asking about the exam. I have nothing for them.


same. I keep telling them "anytime now" and then proceed to vent about this clusterfuck of a process


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Kill me now.


----------



## shmoe

My boss is having the intern decorate the office. He keeps trying to hang pictures in the only spot where I can put my certification!

I'm like, "no, I might need that spot!"


----------



## mhami

Sadly, no offense, I think we could reach 15k.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

shmoe said:


> My boss is having the intern decorate the office. He keeps trying to hang pictures in the only spot where I can put my certification!
> 
> I'm like, "no, I might need that spot!"


Playground rules. You lick it, you own it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@ME_VT Alex Honnold knows nothing about real struggle.


----------



## JohnLee

10k by end of day!


----------



## JohnLee

10k by end of day!


----------



## JohnLee

10k by end of day!


----------



## JohnLee

10k by end of day!


----------



## JohnLee

10k by end of day!


----------



## JohnLee

10k by end of day!


----------



## JohnLee

10k by end of day!


----------



## JohnLee

10k by end of day!


----------



## JohnLee

10k by end of day!


----------



## JohnLee

10k by end of day!


----------



## JohnLee

10k by end of day!


----------



## JohnLee

10k by end of day!


----------



## JohnLee

10k by end of day!


----------



## JohnLee

10k by end of day!


----------



## JohnLee

10k by end of day!


----------



## JohnLee

10k by end of day!


----------



## JohnLee

10k by end of day!


----------



## JohnLee

10k by end of day!


----------



## JohnLee

10k by end of day!


----------



## ME_VT_PE

squaretaper said:


> @ME_VT Alex Honnold knows nothing about real struggle.


he knows everything about the real struggle.


----------



## JohnLee

10k by end of day!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Not like us.


----------



## JohnLee

10k by end of day!


----------



## caychanh

Gonna need more than 10 posts


----------



## caychanh

Tops Tops


----------



## caychanh

Top Top Top


----------



## caychanh

Results Results where are my results?

Maybe everyone is passing


----------



## caychanh

TOPsies


----------



## caychanh

TOP SPAMMER


----------



## caychanh

TOPS


----------



## caychanh

TOP SPammer wait 1 sec


----------



## caychanh

wait wait 1 sec


----------



## caychanh

TOPS


----------



## caychanh

TOP TOP TIME!


----------



## caychanh

OK TOPS


----------



## caychanh

OK TOPS


----------



## caychanh

Finally TOPS


----------



## caychanh

Still 573 posts to go.


----------



## caychanh

Results might come out today if we get to 10k


----------



## Mr. Zane

caychanh said:


> Results might come out today if we get to 10k


this is encouraging...


----------



## Voomie

Spam for the pile. 


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## caychanh

The spam rate is still pretty low to get to 10k.


----------



## caychanh

At 660 posts i'm almost a veteran.  Now if i pass I will be a supporting member


----------



## caychanh

When is next top?  10 more posts


----------



## caychanh

10 to TOP


----------



## caychanh

9 to TOP


----------



## caychanh

8 to TOP


----------



## caychanh

Quiting TOP


----------



## caychanh

7 to TOP


----------



## caychanh

6 to TOP


----------



## caychanh

Almost quitting time


----------



## caychanh

TOP DOG 5 to go


----------



## caychanh

Results TOPsies


----------



## caychanh

TOP 4


----------



## caychanh

TOP 3


----------



## caychanh

TOP 2


----------



## caychanh

TOP TOP TOP TOPsies


----------



## caychanh

caychanh said:


> TOP TOP TOP TOPsies


----------



## caychanh

OK TOPSIES


----------



## caychanh

TOP DOG TIME


----------



## caychanh

TOP TOP


----------



## caychanh

16 to 700 club


----------



## caychanh

15 to 700 club


----------



## caychanh

14 to 700 club


----------



## caychanh

13 to 700 club


----------



## caychanh

12 more to 700 club


----------



## caychanh

11 more to 700 club


----------



## knight1fox3

Still going???


----------



## knight1fox3

squaretaper said:


> I'm running f.lux, too! I pretty much just leave it on "Cave Painting." Freaks people out, but I've been using it for years. I love it! Plus, I wear earplugs all day so I'm the most mellow *awkward* dude in here with my absolute silence and dark monitors.


Fixt. Gotta get my jabs in with mechanicals when I can.



vhab49_PE said:


> I can't install things without IT approval and passwords. (Gross)


#Fail

But there are ways around this. :thumbs:


----------



## Mr. Zane

I want to see my post number...


----------



## Mr. Zane

caychanh said:


> 11 more to 700 club


I just reach 100~~~ arty-smiley-048:


----------



## caychanh

I'm almost to 700 clubbies


----------



## knight1fox3

Mr. Zane said:


> I want to see my post number...


----------



## vee043324

knight1fox3 said:


> Still going???


Yes, still drinking and stress eating cheez its


----------



## caychanh

I had to spam other threads too, seems exciting in the fake result threads


----------



## caychanh

Only have crackers to munch on here.  saltines ooh


----------



## Mr. Zane

caychanh said:


> I had to spam other threads too, seems exciting in the fake result threads


Yes, make new ones for each state...


----------



## caychanh

No more pops today


----------



## caychanh

TOPSIES


----------



## vee043324




----------



## caychanh

TOP TOPs


----------



## caychanh

TOps


----------



## caychanh

3 to TOPS


----------



## caychanh

2 to TOPS


----------



## caychanh

TOP TOP


----------



## caychanh

TOP DOG


----------



## caychanh

299 to go to get to 1k.


----------



## caychanh

Still 500 more to 10K?


----------



## caychanh

Tired spam fingers


----------



## caychanh

I really could use a white claw now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Office social hour in 2 hours!  Woot!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 10k!


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Office social hour in 2 hours!  Woot!


Two more hours to help spam to 10k! Awesome!


----------



## leggo PE

If everyone who looks at this thread for the rest of the day just put in a few pages of solid spam a piece, getting to 10k would be a piece of cake.


----------



## leggo PE

And if people started to compete for top spams, like everyone really should be because you win if you get the most top spams, or spam the most, or get the last 15k spam, this would also go quickly.


----------



## Mr. Zane

If everyone doing who looks at this thread for the rest of the day just put in a few pages of solid spam a piece, getting to 10k would be a piece of cake.


----------



## leggo PE

All of us spammers are also incredibly lucky that we've had rules suspended nearly the entire time, which is not normally the case.


----------



## Mr. Zane

leggo PE said:


> And if people started to compete for top spams, like everyone really should be because you win if you get the most top spams, or spam the most, or get the last 15k spam, this would also go quickly.


Two more hours to help spam to 10k! Awesome!


----------



## Mr. Zane

leggo PE said:


> All of us spammers are also incredibly lucky that we've had rules suspended nearly the entire time, which is not normally the case.


I am going to khookah bar and continue there...


----------



## leggo PE

Spam doesn't have to be original!


----------



## leggo PE

Mr. Zane said:


> I am going to khookah bar and continue there...


Khookah!


----------



## ME_VT_PE

I'm gonna go downtown and get hammed later boys (and ladies)


----------



## knight1fox3

vhab49_PE said:


> Office social hour in 2 hours!  Woot!


2 hours too long...


----------



## Mr. Zane

leggo PE said:


> Khookah!


I need a strong one today I will order double-apple flavor...


----------



## leggo PE

AHEM


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> 2 hours too long...


Yeah, why doesn't @vhab49_PE just get it going right now?


----------



## leggo PE

It's 5 o'clock somewhere!


----------



## vee043324

Spam from Maine.


----------



## leggo PE

@P-E what the heck was up with the Celtics last night?


----------



## vee043324

Lousy weather today = watching chopped and drinking white claws.

edit: tops!


----------



## leggo PE

I'm thinking that the Rockets need to win tonight if they're going to win this series, mainly because the Warriors already swiped one of their home game's from them.


----------



## leggo PE

vee043324 said:


> Lousy weather today = watching chopped and drinking white claws.


I like Chopped!


----------



## leggo PE

I don't have the Food Network any more though.


----------



## vee043324

Me too! And in dessert they just had to use marshmallow fluff and now I wish could have a flutternutter


----------



## leggo PE

Well, I technically haven't had it at all since I was living in my parents' house.


----------



## vee043324

Food network is my religion


----------



## vee043324

Need a break from politics and news after working in politics all day


----------



## leggo PE

vee043324 said:


> Me too! And in dessert they just had to use marshmallow fluff and now I wish could have a flutternutter


Totally @knight1fox3 approved, right kf?


----------



## leggo PE

That's totally fair, @vee043324!


----------



## leggo PE

I don't watch too much TV outside of sports and random movies that are on HBO.


----------



## vee043324

I’m going to have To go on a juice cleanse when I get back to DC.


----------



## vee043324

Are you into NFL? @leggo PE


----------



## leggo PE

Juice cleanses are a bunch of crap! And I once did a three day one.


----------



## vee043324

Grill masters chopped now on... craving a steak.


----------



## leggo PE

Yeah, I'm reasonably into the NFL! Niners fan right here.


----------



## vee043324

leggo PE said:


> Juice cleanses are a bunch of crap! And I once did a three day one.


Yup they are miserable.


----------



## vee043324

leggo PE said:


> Yeah, I'm reasonably into the NFL! Niners fan right here.


JIMMY G


----------



## leggo PE

I'm also into the MLB, the NBA, and college basketball.


----------



## leggo PE

vee043324 said:


> JIMMY G


Mm hmm!


----------



## vee043324

IF THERES ONE THING I LIKE MORE THAN WHITE CLAW, IT’S 100% JIMMY G


----------



## vee043324

Absolute dreamboat.


----------



## leggo PE

Don't really pay attention to hockey that much. What sports do you like, @vee043324?


----------



## leggo PE

Vee, oh my gosh YES.


----------



## leggo PE

I could probably stare at him for a very, very long time.


----------



## vee043324

NFL! Not so into hockey or basketball. I like going to baseball games for the atmosphere.. and sometimes like it as background noise over the summer


----------



## vee043324

NFL! Not so into hockey or basketball. I like going to baseball games for the atmosphere.. and sometimes like it as background noise over the summer


----------



## vee043324

leggo PE said:


> Vee, oh my gosh YES.


He is so perfect ooooooomg


----------



## vee043324

We almost have the same birthday so I think that means we’re soulmates


----------



## vee043324

Also he’s the background on my lock screen.


----------



## vee043324

Makes me happy whenever I check the time.


----------



## leggo PE

vee043324 said:


> We almost have the same birthday so I think that means we’re soulmates


I mean, what else could it possibly mean??


----------



## leggo PE

vee043324 said:


> Makes me happy whenever I check the time.


I wear a watch for that.


----------



## vee043324

If I had to choose between spending my entire life with Tom Brady or one night with Jimmy G, I would choose one night with Jimmy G. Hands down.


----------



## leggo PE

vee043324 said:


> If I had to choose between spending my entire life with Tom Brady or one night with Jimmy G, I would choose one night with Jimmy G. Hands down.


Um, me too. Tom Brady kind of freaks me out.


----------



## caychanh

Rockets definitely need to win tonight


----------



## caychanh

Back from Breaks Spam


----------



## leggo PE

Welcome back, @caychanh.


----------



## caychanh

Coca Cola the workplace drink of choice or is there a new one?


----------



## caychanh

I feel a warm welcome.  Thanks @leggo PE


----------



## caychanh

Starting to get some props after joining the 700 club


----------



## leggo PE

I have no idea what the workplace drink of choice is in general. Mine is beer, but if I'm being honest, most of the time, I'm drinking water.


----------



## leggo PE

People like coffee a lot in my office.


----------



## leggo PE

But I'm not a coffee drinker.


----------



## caychanh

Next thing would be twirling light sabres


----------



## SacMe24

ME_VT said:


> same. I keep telling them "anytime now" and then proceed to vent about this clusterfuck of a process


Same... I've been asked at least 4 times today .....hopefully in a few days I'll have a GOOD answer for them ...  :bananalama:


----------



## caychanh

coffee works in the morning.  2pm drinks need a little pop.  
I definitely go for a beer in the early afternoon if i'm not in the office


----------



## Mr. Zane

vee043324 said:


> NFL! Not so into hockey or basketball. I like going to baseball games for the atmosphere.. and sometimes like it as background noise over the summer


My favorite sport is ......................Looking........................


----------



## caychanh

I did find out from my previous job that there was a one drink rule

had i known


----------



## leggo PE

caychanh said:


> I definitely go for a beer in the early afternoon if i'm not in the office


Like if you're out at job site or in a meeting?


----------



## caychanh

I would love a drink at a job site, but not at my current job.

That's frowned upon



leggo PE said:


> Like if you're out at job site or in a meeting?


Nice unintentional TOP


----------



## leggo PE

Well that's no fun.


----------



## caychanh

There are many restaurants within walking distance that has beer on ice right next to the water and sodas.

SO tempting so I did take my family to eat downtown and I drank a couple on my off day.


----------



## caychanh

My family was like I thought you taking us to a fancy restaurant. 

Naw I just wanted to drink that beer on ice one time.


----------



## treadlight

2 hours worth of work 6 hours worth of anxiety.


----------



## caychanh

Could I get to 800 posts today.  Sure Sure


----------



## leggo PE

It was a friend of mine's birthday this past Sunday, and we pull up to this admittedly nice restaurant right on the water.


----------



## caychanh

Results would surely come out if I hit 1k myself


----------



## leggo PE

As we're pulling up, we see a lot of people in gowns and suits.


----------



## caychanh

I like those kinds of restaurants.  Makes me want to drink like a "fish".


----------



## leggo PE

I was like, um, were we supposed to dress nicely?


----------



## ME_VT_PE

treadlight said:


> 2 hours worth of work 6 hours worth of anxiety.


I feel you


----------



## leggo PE

I mean, I wasn't dressed like a slob, but definitely not fancy. Fiance, the same.


----------



## caychanh

Can't wear suits in this weather in Texas.  95 degrees this weekend, but the rain went to the rescue


----------



## leggo PE

So we park (after skipping the valet), and then start to thinking it's some prom-related thing, because all the people dressed up look very young.


----------



## caychanh

I thought everyone dress casual in surfing clothes in Cali


----------



## leggo PE

So we asked a couple, just as I spotted a corsage.


----------



## leggo PE

And it turned out it was a "pre-prom party".


----------



## caychanh

Maybe its because I only visit Cali during summer to cool down


----------



## leggo PE

Which was a tad confusing, mainly because it was a Sunday.


----------



## leggo PE

I thought proms were usually on Saturdays.


----------



## leggo PE

Then, there were a bunch of parents present, too.


----------



## leggo PE

Got to thinking about it, and it was probably all to prevent the kids from getting totally plastered.


----------



## caychanh

Hmm so u guys joined in on the big prom party.

Did u invite them to the after prom party?


----------



## leggo PE

Which I guess is pretty clever, assuming they had to go to school the next day!


----------



## caychanh

white claw for all

Two in a row, TOP TOP


----------



## leggo PE

Nah, we were there for an early dinner before a sunset sail.


----------



## leggo PE

So we bailed, not sure when they were heading to prom, nor where the prom was.


----------



## leggo PE

Spammers, only like 16+ more pages to get to 10k!


----------



## caychanh

Maybe that would be called soliciting minors.  Nevermind, I dont want to get any more trouble with the Texas board.


----------



## leggo PE

Admittedly, I'm impressed we're so close.


----------



## leggo PE

@caychanh are you already in trouble with the TX board?


----------



## caychanh

I applied 3 times just to be accepted to sit for the PE exam.  

First time just took my application money.

Second time we need more SER pages.

Third time send them more SER pages and they said my email was in junk "SPAM" mail.

I think they just wanted me to go away.


----------



## leggo PE

Ugh, that's annoying!


----------



## caychanh

I'm not sure but it seems that way.

I hope I pass convincingly so that they won't mess with me.

I'm sure they would fail me if i'm borderline.


----------



## leggo PE

I had trouble when I was applying to the CA BPELSG for licensure, but it was easy enough to get figured out once I finally got ahold of the person who was reviewing my application.


----------



## caychanh

Like last time which I was real close according to the score.


----------



## leggo PE

It all depends on which side of the border you are!


----------



## caychanh

They said my application went to the board and they all voted "nay" to my first application.  And kept $300.
The people i called and talked to said yeah go ahead and apply.

I was told that I had to have engineer in title as well as experience.  

SO here i am 3 years later and on my third try.


----------



## ruggercsc

I am getting old to spam.  Do they make a little blue pill to help with the Spam?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> Food network is my religion


If chef-ing made more money, I would do that over engineering.


----------



## caychanh

Hope so, if I fail this time i'll have to wait an additional year before reapplying.

PE application don't have to be so hard.

I think I sent them a total of 16 or 20 pages of SER.


----------



## leggo PE

10k by the end of the day!


----------



## caychanh

I like HGTV but I don't want to pay cable bills.


----------



## caychanh

We're doing our part and beyond


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## caychanh

Topsies


----------



## caychanh

please give a subject to the youtube link.

Is it worth it to watch?


----------



## caychanh

Please no more Mr. Stine youtube


----------



## caychanh

Mr PE


----------



## SacMe24

treadlight said:


> 2 hours worth of work 6 hours worth of anxiety.


You've described my day perfectly...


----------



## leggo PE

caychanh said:


> please give a subject to the youtube link.
> 
> Is it worth it to watch?


Hahaha that was a carryover in my pasting. Not worth watching unless you want the Gary Indiana song stuck in your head.


----------



## caychanh

OOH I'll check after TOPs


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## caychanh

Thanks I'm not going to watch then


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## caychanh

1k by thursday


----------



## leggo PE

caychanh said:


> Thanks I'm not going to watch then


Moot point, I got rid of it anyway.


----------



## Road Guy

post


----------



## caychanh

2k by friday


----------



## leggo PE

View attachment 9471


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## caychanh

I missed the TOP almost 3 in a row


----------



## leggo PE

caychanh said:


> 2k by friday


Better goal!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## caychanh

Break SPAM


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## caychanh

missed TOP again.

Break


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## caychanh

U might get to 10k before we get to 15k


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

caychanh said:


> U might get to 10k before we get to 15k


Most of that 10k will probably go towards this thread getting to 15k.


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

There's something to be said for the saying "If you want something done, better to do it yourself".


----------



## leggo PE

Seriously, a few pages of spam from everyone looking at this thread would be lovely!


----------



## vee043324

treadlight said:


> 2 hours worth of work 6 hours worth of anxiety.


8 hours of anxiety on vacation


----------



## leggo PE

The goal is 10k by the end of the day, and we already know the east coasters are gonna drop off pretty soon.


----------



## leggo PE

And @vhab49_PE probably took our advice and is solidly into her happy hour.


----------



## vee043324

squaretaper said:


> If chef-ing made more money, I would do that over engineering.


Big Vee (older sister) is the best home chef ever. I’m so envious of my nephew / her husband who get to eat her food every day


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

is anyone else here


----------



## ruggercsc

Not  a fan of dealing with "National  Account Representative" but won't leave me alone.


----------



## vee043324

give me recommendations of drinks to order at the bar tonight. 

thinking moscow mule.


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!

edit: tops!  :bananalama:


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## ruggercsc

Maybe I will get a keychain or coffee mug out of the "National Account Representative" meeting.


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## Mr. Zane

I am back.to.help...


----------



## vee043324

ruggercsc said:


> Maybe I will get a keychain or coffee mug out of the "National Account Representative" meeting.


confused about what this is


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## Mr. Zane

ruggercsc said:


> Maybe I will get a keychain or coffee mug out of the "National Account Representative" meeting.


Are you NAR,member as well?


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

@leggo PE updated my interests.


----------



## vee043324

it felt appropriate.


----------



## vee043324

maybe a little buzzed from the white claws. 

edit: tops! :bananalama:


----------



## vee043324

only 11 pages away from 10k.


----------



## vee043324

come on everyone


----------



## Mr. Zane

୧(๑•̀⌄•́๑)૭


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## Mr. Zane

vee043324 said:


> come on everyone


i am doing it...ᕦ☻୨fighting


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## Mr. Zane

vee043324 said:


> 10k by end of day!


i am sitting in a khookah bar with a 2L dr. pepper...


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!

edit: tops again!  :bananalama:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

making progress

edit: tops


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of day!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@vee043324 Aren't you on vacation?


----------



## vee043324

RBHeadge PE said:


> making progress
> 
> edit: tops


wrong. Vee is tops.


----------



## Mr. Zane

vee043324 said:


> wrong. Vee is tops.


lets see but i wont be..


----------



## vee043324

@RBHeadge PE terrible weather in Maine today. leaving soon to go to bar. very lazy day of spa appointments and lounging  and a lot of waiting stress..


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> wrong. Vee is tops.


balls.

I blame my browser


----------



## Mr. Zane

vee043324 said:


> @RBHeadge PE terrible weather in Maine today. leaving soon to go to bar. very lazy day of spa appointments and lounging  and a lot of waiting stress..


is the lobster really nice there?


----------



## vee043324

but tbh maybe it's best results didn't come out today. i got a lash perm (HIGHLY RECOMMEND) and i have to keep my lashes dry for 24 hours... i'm definitely going to cry regardless of result.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> @RBHeadge PE terrible weather in Maine today. leaving soon to go to bar. very lazy day of spa appointments and lounging  and a lot of waiting stress..


The spa didn't kill off the stress? Ask for a refund.


----------



## vee043324

Mr. Zane said:


> is the lobster really nice there?


YESSS. go to libbys if you're ever here. best lobster rolls in Maine.


----------



## vee043324

Mr. Zane said:


> is the lobster really nice there?


https://www.yelp.com/biz/libbys-market-brunswick


----------



## Mr. Zane

vee043324 said:


> YESSS. go to libbys if you're ever here. best lobster rolls in Maine.


٩꒰๑• ̫•๑꒱۶ this summer sure....


----------



## vee043324

RBHeadge PE said:


> The spa didn't kill off the stress? Ask for a refund.


good point.


----------



## Mr. Zane

vee043324 said:


> https://www.yelp.com/biz/libbys-market-brunswick


thank you


----------



## Mr. Zane

vee043324 said:


> good point.


we are getting more nervous..


----------



## vee043324

i'm definitely ordering shrimp / lobster scampi tonight. YUM CAN'T WAIT. also picking up a lobster roll before heading to portland airtport tomorrow afternoon. need to get my fix before going back to DC.


----------



## vee043324

Mr. Zane said:


> we are getting more nervous..


i'm literally a disaster.


----------



## caychanh

disaster in waiting


----------



## vee043324

@Mr. Zane i tried this place because libbys was closed on sunday: https://www.yelp.com/biz/gurnet-trading-brunswick 

it was terrible  lobster was abundant in the roll but it was like they forgot to season everything. very bland tasting. i was sad.


----------



## caychanh

already 4pm so I guess not today.


----------



## Mr. Zane

vee043324 said:


> i'm definitely ordering shrimp / lobster scampi tonight. YUM CAN'T WAIT. also picking up a lobster roll before heading to portland airtport tomorrow afternoon. need to get my fix before going back to DC.


1 day to drive..


----------



## vee043324

caychanh said:


> disaster in waiting


DIT! disaster in training!


----------



## vee043324

Mr. Zane said:


> 1 day to drive..
> 
> View attachment 11313


hahahah. it's worth it if you're into lobster! can give you some recommendations in NH which is slightly closer.


----------



## caychanh

getting to 10k now

TOP TOP TOP


----------



## Mr. Zane

vee043324 said:


> @Mr. Zane i tried this place because libbys was closed on sunday: https://www.yelp.com/biz/gurnet-trading-brunswick
> 
> it was terrible  lobster was abundant in the roll but it was like they forgot to season everything. very bland tasting. i was sad.


୧(๑•̀⌄•́๑)૭ i am going....

this summmer...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> i'm definitely ordering shrimp / lobster scampi tonight. YUM CAN'T WAIT. also picking up a lobster roll before heading to portland airtport tomorrow afternoon. need to get my fix before going back to DC.






vee043324 said:


> i'm literally a disaster.


Maybe going back to the anti-"happiest place on earth" isn't a good idea.


----------



## Mr. Zane

caychanh said:


> getting to 10k now


very close...


----------



## vee043324

libbys or bust.


----------



## caychanh

what now once we get to 10k?


----------



## vee043324

RBHeadge PE said:


> Maybe going back to the anti-"happiest place on earth" isn't a good idea.


i actually lol-ed reading this.


----------



## caychanh

The point is to be in disaster before results come out.

So it can't get worse


----------



## vee043324

lets light NCEES HQ on fire. 

jk.


----------



## caychanh

I'm training to be in disaster soon


----------



## caychanh

F5 F5 F5 F5j

dslkfjalksjfop 

F5

F5


----------



## caychanh

SPAM SPAM NCEES

SPAM SPAM


----------



## Mr. Zane

vee043324 said:


> hahahah. it's worth it if you're into lobster! can give you some recommendations in NH which is slightly closer.


okay, you will save one hour for me..(｡•̀ᴗ-)✧


----------



## caychanh

Results still pending BooHOO


----------



## Mr. Zane

caychanh said:


> Results still pending BooHOO


chat with kim please..


----------



## caychanh

I had lobster in Boston not bad

checked in a cooler of lobster back to texas


----------



## caychanh

lobster is dirt cheap in NE US.  Its almost cheaper than mudbugs here in Texas.


----------



## Mr. Zane

vee043324 said:


> lets light NCEES HQ on fire.
> 
> jk.


if a school is on fire, eveyone will.pass since all evidence is destoryed...


----------



## caychanh

But tastes so much better


----------



## vee043324

i'll endorse most lobster in new england.


----------



## caychanh

Hmm or a disaster to retake,

vote no


----------



## Mr. Zane

caychanh said:


> I had lobster in Boston not bad
> 
> checked in a cooler of lobster back to texas


i would go will smaller lobster, which is....crawfish...(⊙ө⊙)


----------



## caychanh

definitely don't want to retake that nasty exam

and listen to the yelling proctors again


----------



## vee043324

i'll endorse most seafood in new england. i once tried oysters in kentucky. big mistake. spit it out in my napkin. not sure what i was expecting.


----------



## caychanh

That was a disaster already to order seafood in KY


----------



## vee043324

@Mr. Zane never had crawfish - wish i have. 

@caychanh yelling proctors? really?

edit: tops!  :bananalama:


----------



## caychanh

Is there even good food in KY?


----------



## Mr. Zane

vee043324 said:


> i'll endorse most seafood in new england. i once tried oysters in kentucky. big mistake. spit it out in my napkin. not sure what i was expecting.


smaller oyster is usually tasty, i tried many in LA, big but not great..


----------



## vee043324

*finishes white claw, gets another one*


----------



## Mr. Zane

caychanh said:


> Is there even good food in KY?


yes, KFC...


----------



## vee043324

caychanh said:


> Is there even good food in KY?


not really. just a lot of bourbon. i went to the kentucky derby though and that was v fun.


----------



## caychanh

"wait for dismissal"

Young ;llllkjdlkj sit back down.

"Ok everyone is dismissed"


----------



## Mr. Zane

vee043324 said:


> @Mr. Zane never had crawfish - wish i have.
> 
> @caychanh yelling proctors? really?
> 
> edit: tops!  :bananalama:


Its good for hotpot only...hard to prepare..


----------



## vee043324

i love a big hat!


----------



## caychanh

Hmm i haven't tried crawfish hot pot.


----------



## vee043324

sounds tasty though.


----------



## caychanh

I have a tray of leftover crawfish I was trying to save to party once the results come out.

But its gonna be bad by Thursday so tonight is it.


----------



## leggo PE

vee043324 said:


> give me recommendations of drinks to order at the bar tonight.
> 
> thinking moscow mule.


Dark 'n Stormy!


----------



## vee043324

i ate grilled oysters sunday night. they were incredible.


----------



## caychanh

spicy crawfish tossed in tamarind and garlic sauce with cayenne peppers


----------



## vee043324

leggo PE said:


> Dark 'n Stormy!


hmmmmm. not a bad suggestion.


----------



## vee043324

@caychanh YUM.


----------



## Mr. Zane

caychanh said:


> spicy crawfish tossed in tamarind and garlic sauce with cayenne peppers


correct...


----------



## caychanh

I only order oysters on a half shell from the gulf when I go to Louisiana.


----------



## Mr. Zane

vee043324 said:


> i ate grilled oysters sunday night. they were incredible.


i had raw ones in Galveston...


----------



## caychanh

Can get drunk pretty quickly eating crawfish, because you don't want to eat anything else.

They are definitely not filling, but goes well with beer.


----------



## Mr. Zane

caychanh said:


> I only order oysters on a half shell from the gulf when I go to Louisiana.


New Orleans...


----------



## vee043324

i need to go to Louisiana. recently had a friend in DC actively pushing me to visit New Orleans.


----------



## Mr. Zane

caychanh said:


> Can get drunk pretty quickly eating crawfish, because you don't want to eat anything else.
> 
> They are definitely not filling, but goes well with beer.


2 kg fits for a cup.of beer...


----------



## caychanh

The only raw oysters I would try in Texas is at Pappas Seafood.


----------



## Mr. Zane

vee043324 said:


> i need to go to Louisiana. recently had a friend in DC actively pushing me to visit New Orleans.


you have to, French area is nice and things are prices reasonably..


----------



## caychanh

There are some amazing food in any of the cities along the coast in Louisiana.

Lafayette, Baton Rouge, New Orleans, etc.


----------



## leggo PE

I had great oysters from Tomales Bay (while I was at Tomales Bay) a few weeks ago.


----------



## caychanh

Dont let them take u to Bourbon Street.


----------



## vee043324

will be asking for recs soon. hope to visit before the end of the year.


----------



## leggo PE

Also, I had a pet crayfish as a kid in one of my elementary school classes... Around the same time we learned the recorder (3rd ish grade).


----------



## vee043324

where is everyone on this thread? we're having great conversation y'all. you should join.


----------



## leggo PE

We didn't eat them at the end, though I'm not sure what happened to them.


----------



## caychanh

Everything goes in New Orleans, but what happens in New Orleans comes back with u.


----------



## leggo PE

caychanh said:


> Everything goes in New Orleans, but what happens in New Orleans comes back with u.


Doesn't sound as good as Vegas.


----------



## leggo PE

Woohoo. 7+ pages to 10k!


----------



## vee043324

hahahahah @leggo PE. poor MIA crawfish.

also had to learn how to play the recorder around that time. WHY THO.


----------



## leggo PE

We even got a compliment from @RBHeadge PE!


----------



## Mr. Zane

vee043324 said:


> where is everyone on this thread? we're having great conversation y'all. you should join.


TX


----------



## leggo PE

vee043324 said:


> hahahahah @leggo PE. poor MIA crawfish.
> 
> also had to learn how to play the recorder around that time. WHY THO.


I have no idea. I can't even read music.


----------



## vee043324

leggo PE said:


> We even got a compliment from @RBHeadge PE!


he's a real stickler too.


----------



## leggo PE

I'm in CA. Not too far from @SacMe24 and @squaretaper.


----------



## caychanh

Its actually quite dangerous in New Orleans.  
Real Ghetto

Valet parking is the only way


----------



## caychanh

Haha indeed real stickler


----------



## vee043324

caychanh said:


> Its actually quite dangerous in New Orleans.
> Real Ghetto
> 
> Valet parking is the only way


i don't have a car right now (#cityliving!) so willl not be driving anywhere. good to know though.


----------



## Mr. Zane

caychanh said:


> Its actually quite dangerous in New Orleans.
> Real Ghetto
> 
> Valet parking is the only way


really? i felt fine...


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

do any of you have to take the metro to work every day? it's kind of exhausting. i miss my volvo


----------



## Mr. Zane

vee043324 said:


> i don't have a car right now (#cityliving!) so willl not be driving anywhere. good to know though.


dont buy a car because of this..


----------



## leggo PE

Trying to make sense of MEP drawings.


----------



## caychanh

Walk half a mile in dark looking for car drunk.  Not fun

People lounging on the streets drinking and playing music drunk

I can still remember fumbling to look for my keys once I spotted the car.

Don't bring ur nice car

Can't believe New Orleans talk is TOP


----------



## caychanh

800 posts is within reach


----------



## vee043324

leggo PE said:


> Trying to make sense of MEP drawings.


woof. no fun.


----------



## Mr. Zane

vee043324 said:


> do any of you have to take the metro to work every day? it's kind of exhausting. i miss my volvo


i used to go by bus it took me 1hr 40 min...hard to spend good time on it and i saw same group of people everyday..ʕु•̫͡•ʔु ʕ•̀ω•́ʔ


----------



## leggo PE

Bah, email just came through with questions from the cost estimator, answer needed ASAP.


----------



## vee043324

caychanh said:


> Walk half a mile in dark looking for car drunk.  Not fun
> 
> People lounging on the streets drinking and playing music drunk
> 
> I can still remember fumbling to look for my keys once I spotted the car.
> 
> Don't bring ur nice car
> 
> Can't believe New Orleans talk is TOP


you shouldn't be driving if you're fumbling for keys!!


----------



## caychanh

Quitting time, almost


----------



## leggo PE

I usually bike to work, but once or maybe twice a week, I will take public transportation.


----------



## vee043324

Mr. Zane said:


> i used to go by bus it took me 1hr 40 min...hard to spend good time on it and i saw same group of people everyday..ʕु•̫͡•ʔु ʕ•̀ω•́ʔ


holy moly. my commute is only 15 mins on metro, 15 mins walking.


----------



## vee043324

leggo PE said:


> I usually bike to work, but once or maybe twice a week, I will take public transportation.


scared to bike in DC. drivers remind me a little of boston. but that's a goal i want to work towards.


----------



## leggo PE

Public transportation usually means a light rail train in the morning, and either the same train or a bus on the way home.


----------



## caychanh

I rode the metro for years.  Recently, I started driving an hour to work and driving back an hour.

Its actually quite relaxing to drive in traffic for me.

Back to metro today, I hate it.


----------



## Mr. Zane

vee043324 said:


> holy moly. my commute is only 15 mins on metro, 15 mins walking.


i rented a room in South and i crossed the entire city everyday.. bad ya...


----------



## leggo PE

I wish my commute were only 15 minutes! And 15 minutes walking?! That's amazing! You live less than a mile from where you work, @vee043324?


----------



## caychanh

My metro commute is about 45 mins or 1.5 hrs.

Many times it has even gotten to 2 or 3 hours.  Those days I wish I drove


----------



## Mr. Zane

caychanh said:


> I rode the metro for years.  Recently, I started driving an hour to work and driving back an hour.
> 
> Its actually quite relaxing to drive in traffic for me.
> 
> Back to metro today, I hate it.


driving with music is relaxing and good for reflection..


----------



## caychanh

and Sipping on some spiked coffee awesome


----------



## caychanh

spiked with hazelnut cream


----------



## leggo PE

My commute is roughly 35 minutes there, and 45 back, if I'm biking. If I'm using public transportation, it's anywhere from 45 minutes to over an hour, both ways. So I save a bit of time biking, and get a lot more cardio in my life at the same time.


----------



## caychanh

doping out priceless


----------



## Mr. Zane

caychanh said:


> and Sipping on some spiked coffee awesome


sure, but i go with cola zero or dr.pepper.


----------



## caychanh

Ok drug check time.  
Too much SPAM in your system.


----------



## vee043324

leggo PE said:


> I wish my commute were only 15 minutes! And 15 minutes walking?! That's amazing! You live less than a mile from where you work, @vee043324?


well that's 30mins combined, each way. it's a 2.4 mile walk (about an hour). i do the walk once in a while over the summer if i work late (too hot in DC before 6pm) and need a mental break.


----------



## caychanh

Coke zero I wanted to like but I'm back to the real Coke and Mr. Pibs


----------



## vee043324

feel bad about complaining about a 30min commute now.


----------



## Mr. Zane

vee043324 said:


> well that's 30mins combined, each way. it's a 2.4 mile walk (about an hour). i do the walk once in a while over the summer if i work late (too hot in DC before 6pm) and need a mental break.


is DC hot?


----------



## vee043324

DC metro is a mess though. it's really bad.


----------



## leggo PE

And Bluebeam just crashed!  :blink2:


----------



## caychanh

I almost was going to walk 1.6 miles to the bus today, but decided to drive the  5 mins to the bus stop and sit 40mins on metro


----------



## vee043324

Mr. Zane said:


> is DC hot?


it's a swamp in the summer. crazy humid and like 90-100 degrees.


----------



## vee043324

caychanh said:


> I almost was going to walk 1.6 miles to the bus today, but decided to drive the  5 mins to the bus stop and sit 40mins on metro


sounds like the better decision.


----------



## caychanh

Hope the ride back is good today.

Most days we have to stand due to no more seats or wait another 15 mins for next metro


----------



## vee043324

okay so maybe the NCEES big wigs can go to hell today.


----------



## Mr. Zane

vee043324 said:


> it's a swamp in the summer. crazy humid and like 90-100 degrees.


then i will be a dragonfly coz i wear glasses..


----------



## leggo PE

vee043324 said:


> well that's 30mins combined, each way. it's a 2.4 mile walk (about an hour). i do the walk once in a while over the summer if i work late (too hot in DC before 6pm) and need a mental break.


Oh, I misread you. You take the metro for 15 minutes and then walk for 15 minutes. I thought it was one or the other.


----------



## vee043324

not real happy about it.


----------



## caychanh

I'm not looking forward to traffic time


----------



## caychanh

dragonflies are cool


----------



## leggo PE

Now before we all get too worked up...

View attachment 9458


----------



## vee043324

leggo PE said:


> Oh, I misread you. You take the metro for 15 minutes and then walk for 15 minutes. I thought it was one or the other.


oh ok. no no, it's both. but still, not a bad commute. i'm just scared of being stuck in a DC metro car in the middle of the tunnel with no service. it happens somewhere like once a week.


----------



## caychanh

The big ones flying around the freeway are fast.  I always wanted to catch one in mid air, but the car usually hit them


----------



## vee043324

leggo PE said:


> Now before we all get too worked up...
> 
> View attachment 9458


needed that.


----------



## leggo PE

vee043324 said:


> needed that.


It's my second favorite gif! Behind...

BIRDIE!


----------



## leggo PE




----------



## caychanh

Our metro system kind of sucks.  one bus or car stalls in the lane and everyone is stuck for hours


----------



## vee043324

love the birdie.


----------



## vee043324

^^ yeah that shit is scary. not trying to endure that during rush hour.


----------



## leggo PE

Everyone loves the birdie. How could you not?


----------



## vee043324

my office hours are flexible so i usually get on the metro around 9:15 / 9:30 and leave around 6, which is not peak metro time, thank god.


----------



## Mr. Zane

RESULT PENDING...

Hopeless today...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> feel bad about complaining about a 30min commute now.


Yeah, used to have 30 min rt, opposite rush hour on 270. Took a new job, 1 hr each way via metro.

Sucks, but the job is so much less stressful.

top


----------



## Mr. Zane

vee043324 said:


> my office hours are flexible so i usually get on the metro around 9:15 / 9:30 and leave around 6, which is not peak metro time, thank god.


i leave 6:20 to avoid traffic...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mr. Zane said:


> is DC hot?


Only insufferably between April and October.


----------



## leggo PE

I've gone from an 80 minute round trip commute driving, to 25 minute round trip driving, to 80 minute round trip biking.


----------



## caychanh

Here 6:20 seems to be the worse traffic


----------



## SacMe24

I have a 15 min. commute and sometimes am able to go home for lunch and walk the doggie... like today... I'm sure she liked that


----------



## Mr. Zane

RBHeadge PE said:


> Only insufferably between April and October.


good to sweat...


----------



## caychanh

Nice i kind of wanted to bike today but i havent bought a bike lock yet


----------



## Mr. Zane

caychanh said:


> Here 6:20 seems to be the worse traffic


morning..


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> DC metro is a mess though. it's really bad.


I don't get the metro hate. I've taken subways and el's all over the country (and world). Overall its a decent system. Just ignore the occasional poor maintenance induced death.


----------



## caychanh

Both 6:20 am and pm are the worse times


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> oh ok. no no, it's both. but still, not a bad commute. i'm just scared of being stuck in a DC metro car in the middle of the tunnel with no service. it happens somewhere like once a week.


meh, only once a month depending on which line. And its rarely for more than 30 min.


----------



## caychanh

Metro is great until there is an accident.  No way out of that diamond lane


----------



## ruggercsc

vee043324 said:


> confused about what this is


National Account Representative = Salesman


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> my office hours are flexible so i usually get on the metro around 9:15 / 9:30 and leave around 6, which is not peak metro time, thank god.


flexible here too. But I get in early and leave early to avoid the masses.


----------



## vee043324

@ruggercsc what is tennessee like? is nashville worth the hype?


----------



## caychanh

Getting ready for quitting time.  Wash dishes


----------



## vee043324

@ruggercsc i know there is more to TN than nashville but still have to ask..


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mr. Zane said:


> RESULT PENDING...
> 
> Hopeless today...


tomorrow is another day


----------



## caychanh

Standing in the middle aisle on metro disaster


----------



## vee043324

RBHeadge PE said:


> tomorrow is another day


can you give us some insight please.


----------



## ruggercsc

Mr. Zane said:


> Are you NAR,member as well?


No, I am not a salesman.  I did have an interview once with what I thought was a consulting gig, ended up being a life insurance sales gig.


----------



## vee043324

caychanh said:


> Standing in the middle aisle on metro disaster


middle aisle? you have more than two rows?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> can you give us some insight please.


well literally, tomorrow is another day: May 23rd.

Also, it's another day the results could be released.

And who knows, maybe I've been leaving breadcrumbs in all of my posts over the last two weeks pointing to my prediction (insight).  :17:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

its the first two.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

or is it?

top


----------



## caychanh

Our metro has 20 rows.  two seats on each side so about 80 seats and a small middle aisle


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of the day!


----------



## vee043324

RBHeadge PE said:


> well literally, tomorrow is another day: May 23rd.
> 
> Also, it's another day the results could be released.
> 
> And who knows, maybe I've been leaving breadcrumbs in all of my posts over the last two weeks pointing to my prediction (insight).  :17:


sigh.


----------



## caychanh

busy time like 5:30pm about 10 ppl would stand in the middle aisle for about an hour.  rough rough I say

disaster


----------



## vee043324

caychanh said:


> Our metro has 20 rows.  two seats on each side so about 80 seats and a small middle aisle


having a hard time visualizing this? we have two seats on each side - that's it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> middle aisle? you have more than two a single rows?


fixt


----------



## ruggercsc

vee043324 said:


> @ruggercsc what is tennessee like? is nashville worth the hype?


Yes and No.  Depends on what you like.  

Great NightLife, Restaurants, Sports, music, no state income taxes, nice museums;  but traffic, crime, and housing prices are about to make it unbearable.


----------



## vee043324

ruggercsc said:


> Yes and No.  Depends on what you like.
> 
> Great NightLife, Restaurants, Sports, music, no state income taxes, nice museums;  but traffic, crime, and housing prices are about to make it unbearable.


housing prices are NOTHING compared to big cities. come on...


----------



## caychanh

p p_p p

p p_p p

p p_p p

for about 20 rows?  am I using the wrong terminology?


----------



## vee043324

caychanh said:


> p p_p p
> 
> p p_p p
> 
> p p_p p
> 
> for about 20 rows?  am I using the wrong terminology?


nope. samsies here. and being stuck in the middle aisle is the absolute worst.


----------



## caychanh

10k yet?

Really tired


----------



## Mr. Zane

caychanh said:


> 10k yet?
> 
> Really tired


very close..


----------



## vee043324

we're less than 100 away.


----------



## caychanh

They seem to have added more buses, but mostly non peak times.  The metro just can't fight through traffic quick enough to arrive regularly during peak hours.


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of the day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of the day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of the day!


----------



## caychanh

yay TOPSIES 800 club


----------



## RBHeadge PE

caychanh said:


> p p_p p
> 
> p p_p p
> 
> p p_p p
> 
> for about 20 rows?  am I using the wrong terminology?


"p p" is a row of two seats

"_" is the aisle between rows

"p p_p p" could also be a row depending on context.

do you row of seats contain three seats?


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of the day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of the day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of the day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of the day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of the day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of the day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of the day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of the day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of the day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of the day!


----------



## caychanh

RBHeadge PE said:


> "p p" is a row of two seats
> 
> "_" is the aisle between rows
> 
> "p p_p p" could also be a row depending on context.
> 
> do you row of seats contain three seats?


each row of seats contain 4

X 20 rows about 80 ppl total

somedays standing in aisle another 10 ppl


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of the day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of the day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of the day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of the day!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

oh, I see, being forced to stand in the aisle. Where the aisle is in the middle of the car.

I read "middle aisle" to mean the middle of multiple aisles.


----------



## caychanh

10k here we go


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of the day!


----------



## leggo PE

When I drove across the country from VT to CA, I crossed Tennessee diagonally. It was so pretty! Very green!


----------



## leggo PE

I spent a funky night in Memphis!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of the day!


----------



## leggo PE

And have family outside of Nashville.


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

leggo PE said:


> I spent a funky night in Memphis!


sounds like there are some interesting details behind that one.


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of the day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of the day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of the day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of the day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of the day!


----------



## leggo PE

vee043324 said:


> sounds like there are some interesting details behind that one.


No, not really. Just some good food and some good music.


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## caychanh

yeah its not fun and there are no bars to hold onto.  Its just some storage racks on the top of the metro holding on and falling forward or backward into ppl.

It could get interesting tho


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

leggo PE said:


> No, not really. Just some good food and some good music.


stilll interesting. whenever food is involved, i'm interested.


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of the day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of the day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of the day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of the day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of the day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of the day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of the day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of the day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## Mr. Zane

yes. 10k..


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## caychanh

No Rules


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of the day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of the day!


----------



## caychanh

No Rules


----------



## leggo PE

10k by end of day!

EDIT: 10k HIT! Topsies!  :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama:


----------



## vee043324

10k by end of the day!


----------



## Mr. Zane

we did it..


----------



## leggo PE

Woohoo, good work, spammers!


----------



## vee043324

woooooo!!


----------



## leggo PE

2/3's of the way to 15k. There is hope yet.


----------



## vee043324




----------



## vee043324

(I'm a really big fan of the office)


----------



## leggo PE

Now think of it this way, how far above 15k can we get before the thread gets shut down?


----------



## vee043324

but also oscar might be my spirit animal.


----------



## leggo PE

Because trust me, you miss the spam thread the many months of the year that it's not around.


----------



## Mr. Zane

vee043324 said:


>


if they release the result tomorroe, are we gonna make it 15k?


----------



## vee043324

leggo PE said:


> Now think of it this way, how far above 15k can we get before the thread gets shut down?


lets hope it doesn't get that far... all of us waiting for results are dying


----------



## caychanh

5k?  it can be done right?  ya


----------



## leggo PE

vee043324 said:


> lets hope it doesn't get that far... all of us waiting for results are dying


The best spamming comes from high levels of desperation in terms of wanting results.


----------



## vee043324

we are so far ahead of october 2017 spam it's CRAY.


----------



## vee043324

leggo PE said:


> The best spamming comes from high levels of desperation in terms of wanting results.


i believe that.


----------



## leggo PE

October 2017 was an outlier.


----------



## Mr. Zane

caychanh said:


> 5k?  it can be done right?  ya


sure, if they relsease on Thursday.


----------



## leggo PE

A very sad outlier.


----------



## leggo PE

I want a cookie.


----------



## leggo PE

A chewy oatmeal chocolate chip cookie.


----------



## Mr. Zane

leggo PE said:


> I want a cookie.


time for supper..


----------



## leggo PE

Should I go and get myself a cookie? It might have to be just chocolate chip.


----------



## leggo PE

Mr. Zane said:


> time for supper..


No, that's not for like five more hours.


----------



## shmoe

Side hustle work now, but I am very proud of you all.


----------



## Mr. Zane

leggo PE said:


> No, that's not for like five more hours.


are you in Hawaii?


----------



## Mr. Zane

shmoe said:


> Side hustle work now, but I am very proud of you all.


we can do more. we are all PE-to-be...


----------



## leggo PE

No, I shall not have a cookie.


----------



## SacMe24

I ate my lunch and just had a tangerine and an apple but I'm still hella hungry


----------



## leggo PE

Mr. Zane said:


> are you in Hawaii?


Is supper the same as dinner to you? I don't eat dinner until 8 or 8:30 every day.


----------



## leggo PE

@SacMe24, I see you're into baking. What sort of things do you like to bake?


----------



## Mr. Zane

leggo PE said:


> Is supper the same as dinner to you? I don't eat dinner until 8 or 8:30 every day.


you eat 4 times in a day? i mostly go under 1k calories everyday.


----------



## SacMe24

leggo PE said:


> @SacMe24, I see you're into baking. What sort of things do you like to bake?


Everything really....but I have a soft spot for cakes since I was a kid...real butter-cream frosting is the BEST....


----------



## leggo PE

Mr. Zane said:


> you eat 4 times in a day? i mostly go under 1k calories everyday.


I eat 5x a day, breakfast, morning snack, lunch, afternoon snack, and dinner. Are you eating enough calories?? 1k seems super low to me!


----------



## leggo PE

SacMe24 said:


> Everything really....but I have a soft spot for cakes since I was a kid...real butter-cream frosting is the BEST....


Oh, nice! I'm not really a cake baker (yet). I mostly do breads and muffins.


----------



## Mr. Zane

leggo PE said:


> I eat 5x a day, breakfast, morning snack, lunch, afternoon snack, and dinner. Are you eating enough calories?? 1k seems super low to me!


i am losing my weight. i dropped from 62kg to 49.5 coz of the exam.prep..


----------



## SacMe24

leggo PE said:


> Oh, nice! I'm not really a cake baker (yet). I mostly do breads and muffins.


I recently started dabbling with Mexican pastries since they're among my favorites....leavened bread is something else I'm telling you...yeast can be very tempremental especially in cold weather ! I had to throw away 3 batches of dough because it wouldn't rise...


----------



## leggo PE

Mr. Zane said:


> i am losing my weight. i dropped from 62kg to 49.5 coz of the exam.prep..


Woah, that's a lot of weight to lose! But man, if I only ate a thousand calories a day, I'm pretty sure I'd be starving. It would not support my 15 mile bike commute, that's for sure.


----------



## ruggercsc

vee043324 said:


> housing prices are NOTHING compared to big cities. come on...


Neither are the wages though.  We have office in NYC, Chicago, DC, Boston, LA, SF, etc.  I had a recent hire and the same position at same seniority level is $35K less pay here than those locations.


----------



## shmoe

SacMe24 said:


> Everything really....but I have a soft spot for cakes since I was a kid...real butter-cream frosting is the BEST....


Yesssss buttercream. Especially homemade. Cream cheese frosting is garbage.


----------



## leggo PE

SacMe24 said:


> I recently started dabbling with Mexican pastries since they're among my favorites....leavened bread is something else I'm telling you...yeast can be very tempremental especially in cold weather ! I had to throw away 3 batches of dough because it wouldn't rise...


I actually don't have much experience with yeast bread (I've only baked with it a few times). I am on the sourdough train right now.


----------



## Mr. Zane

leggo PE said:


> Woah, that's a lot of weight to lose! But man, if I only ate a thousand calories a day, I'm pretty sure I'd be starving. It would not support my 15 mile bike commute, that's for sure.


ya, you will faint half of the way...


----------



## SacMe24

shmoe said:


> Yesssss buttercream. Especially homemade. Cream cheese frosting is garbage.


Real butter-cream... eggs, 2.5 lbs of butter, sugar and the most expensive vanilla you can get your hands on... nothing like it !....


----------



## knight1fox3

Butter cream is not P90x approved.



vee043324 said:


> i ate grilled oysters sunday night. they were incredible.


No, oysters are disgusting.



leggo PE said:


> No, I shall not have a cookie.


Good. Also not P90x approved.



leggo PE said:


> I eat 5x a day, breakfast, morning snack, lunch, afternoon snack, and dinner. Are you eating enough calories?? 1k seems super low to me!


This.


----------



## vee043324

leggo PE said:


> Should I go and get myself a cookie? It might have to be just chocolate chip.


yes


----------



## leggo PE

I had a Kind bar instead.


----------



## leggo PE

Peanut butter dark chocolate. Kind of fulfilled the want for chocolate.


----------



## vee043324

leggo PE said:


> I eat 5x a day, breakfast, morning snack, lunch, afternoon snack, and dinner. Are you eating enough calories?? 1k seems super low to me!


1k is crazy low. i'm 5'2'' and still can't survive on 1k.  or on no carbs.


----------



## Mr. Zane

leggo PE said:


> I had a Kind bar instead.


try twix white, super nice..


----------



## vee043324

Mr. Zane said:


> i am losing my weight. i dropped from 62kg to 49.5 coz of the exam.prep..


wowza. what diet were you on. need help to lose this vacation weight. 

edit: tops! i'm obese from vacation!  :bananalama:


----------



## SacMe24

Buttercream may not be P90X approved but man does it taste wonderful when it melts in your mouth... unlike that shortening crap they use to ice cakes everywhere now..... YUCK !!  I mean really, it's just powder sugar, vegetable shortening and vanilla "flavoring"... not even real vanilla...


----------



## Mr. Zane

vee043324 said:


> 1k is crazy low. i'm 5'2'' and still can't survive on 1k.  or on no carbs.


you can i am 166cm...and i am a male..


----------



## SacMe24

Ok now I need to go raid the goodie cabinet in the breakroom.....


----------



## leggo PE

Mr. Zane said:


> try twix white, super nice..


White chocolate? Eww.


----------



## Mr. Zane

vee043324 said:


> wowza. what diet were you on. need help to lose this vacation weight.
> 
> edit: tops! i'm obese from vacation!  :bananalama:


you definitely need a good breakfast. then ... nothing more..


----------



## Mr. Zane

leggo PE said:


> White chocolate? Eww.


yes, limited edition..


----------



## leggo PE

Mr. Zane said:


> yes, limited edition..


For good reason!


----------



## leggo PE

Man, you can only eat 3.5 Twix Whites before reaching 1000 calories.


----------



## Mr. Zane

leggo PE said:


> White chocolate? Eww.


----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## leggo PE

Which I guess is techincally 7 Twix Whites, if there are two to a serving.


----------



## leggo PE

Can't wait for @ME_VT to see this progress! But he's probably smashed by now.


----------



## Mr. Zane

leggo PE said:


> Man, you can only eat 3.5 Twix Whites before reaching 1000 calories.


i walked 3 times a day...most importantly, i have smaller skeleton..୧( "̮ )୨✧ᐦ


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo PE said:


> White *Any* chocolate? Eww.


Fixt.


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Fixt.


Come on now.


----------



## Mr. Zane

leggo PE said:


> Which I guess is techincally 7 Twix Whites, if there are two to a serving.


i am not having healthy diet...i drink cola, alot...


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Mr. Zane

leggo PE said:


> Spam!


not enough for today?


----------



## SacMe24

No chocolate.. I just had some plain peanuts....


----------



## SacMe24

Who likes PayDay candy bars????... mmmmm!!!!! :appl:


----------



## vee043324

SacMe24 said:


> Who likes PayDay candy bars????... mmmmm!!!!! :appl:


My fav!!!!!!


----------



## shmoe

SacMe24 said:


> Real butter-cream... eggs, 2.5 lbs of butter, sugar and the most expensive vanilla you can get your hands on... nothing like it !....


Yes perfect 

I tried this one a while back, where you cook milk and flour and add it in. It's definitely an interesting flavor! http://tastykitchen.com/recipes/desserts/thate28099s-the-best-frosting-ie28099ve-ever-had/


----------



## vee043324

That and mr. goodbar


----------



## shmoe

SacMe24 said:


> Real butter-cream... eggs, 2.5 lbs of butter, sugar and the most expensive vanilla you can get your hands on... nothing like it !....


Also I like to swap out the vanilla for almond extract and put it on fresh strawberry cupcakes


----------



## SacMe24

shmoe said:


> Yes perfect
> 
> I tried this one a while back, where you cook milk and flour and add it in. It's definitely an interesting flavor! http://tastykitchen.com/recipes/desserts/thate28099s-the-best-frosting-ie28099ve-ever-had/


Really???.. I'm going to have to give that a try... the only draw-back of real buttercream is that it doesn't hold up too well to heat...I wonder if they use the flour to give it some consistency..thanks for the recipe !!


----------



## SacMe24

This is literally the only active thread right now... :winko:


----------



## shmoe

SacMe24 said:


> Really???.. I'm going to have to give that a try... the only draw-back of real buttercream is that it doesn't hold up too well to heat...I wonder if they use the flour to give it some consistency..thanks for the recipe !!


No problem, hope you like it! The consistency isn't really pipable, FYI. I just kinda spread it around. And not sure on how it would hold up in heat, but it's worth a try!


----------



## SacMe24

shmoe said:


> No problem, hope you like it! The consistency isn't really pipable, FYI. I just kinda spread it around. And not sure on how it would hold up in heat, but it's worth a try!


that's a very good observation.... thanks!!


----------



## vee043324

Just checked into my flight for tomorrow spam.


----------



## SacMe24

vee043324 said:


> Just checked into my flight for tomorrow spam.


Have a safe trip back home !  Have a couple of white claws at the airport and then a few more on the plane... :40oz:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> And @vhab49_PE probably took our advice and is solidly into her happy hour.


Coconut porter, raspberry jalapeno wheat ale.  Cheeseburger basket.


----------



## vee043324

SacMe24 said:


> Have a safe trip back home !  Have a couple of white claws at the airport and then a few more on the plane... :40oz:


Thanks very much! I’m sure I will... I’ll be posting from the airport tomorrow surely.


----------



## vee043324

vhab49_PE said:


> Cocnut porter, raspberry jalapeno.  Cheeseburger basket.


You are goals.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Cocknut porter, raspberry jalapeno.  Cheeseburger basket.


Teeheeeeeee fixt!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Teeheeeeeee fixt!


Hehehe.


----------



## P-E

leggo PE said:


> @P-E what the heck was up with the Celtics last night?


Too many missed layups and dunks


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

shmoe said:


> Side hustle work now, but I am very proud of you all.


Side hustle work tonight after dinner.


----------



## knight1fox3

Candy bars are jerks...


----------



## vee043324

Watching Red Sox and drinking white claw spam.


----------



## vee043324

Heading to resort bar soon.


----------



## caychanh

Nice im just been stuck in traffic for last hr


----------



## caychanh

Havent moved an inch in this metro the last 45 mins

  Yay finally moving


----------



## leggo PE

I'm still at work.


----------



## vee043324

Mookie Betts!!


----------



## SacMe24

Yardwork for me when I get home.... gotta trim a wisteria that's going out of control as well as mow the lawn....


----------



## knight1fox3

Working 2nd and 3rd jobs this evening.


----------



## knight1fox3

Will do what I can to add spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Bye spammers! Maybe tomorrow will be the day?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Bye spammers! Maybe tomorrow will be the day?


Doubtful.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vee043324 said:


> You are goals.


I also can't spell.  Or type complete thoughts.


----------



## txjennah PE

UGH so the jerkface dachshund decided to roll in something again while my husband was working on the yard...turns out he was rolling in a rotten baby bird's egg  uke:  why are dogs so gross?

Little pupper is going to get another bath ASAP.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Home now. Sleepy.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah said:


> UGH so the jerkface dachshund decided to roll in something again while my husband was working on the yard...turns out he was rolling in a rotten baby bird's egg  uke:  why are dogs so gross?
> 
> Little pupper is going to get another bath ASAP.


Ick.


----------



## knight1fox3

vhab49_PE said:


> Doubtful.


Agreed.


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Ick.


He got his bath, now he's dragging blankets to the floor and lying on them as my punishment.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

10k by the end of the day


----------



## frazil

How is this not at 10k already?


----------



## frazil

Also how do you know how many posts it has?  I can’t see a count


----------



## vee043324

Drunk from resort bar spam.


----------



## vee043324

Watching Red Sox game and then more food network.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

frazil said:


> Also how do you know how many posts it has?  I can’t see a count


In non mobile world it is on the main page.


----------



## vee043324

vhab49_PE said:


> In non mobile world it is on the main page.


Or in mobile page.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Otherwise it is just math it out. So 404 is 10100, plus 13.  10113


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vee043324 said:


> Or in mobile page.


Yup.  10115.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

10116


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Off by 1


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

10117


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

10118


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

10119


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

10120


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

10121


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

10122


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

10123


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

10124


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

10125

Edit: topsies! :bananalama:

ASSED2: page 404!


----------



## vee043324

Screaming at Sox game. Ended well. Thankfully.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tomorrow is Wednesday!


----------



## envirotex

vee043324 said:


> Watching Red Sox game and then more food network.


I love it when Bobby Flay loses...I love it when Bobby Flay wins.


----------



## envirotex

I wonder what his batting average is?  I think he wins at least .750...


----------



## envirotex

Do you think he goes home and remakes the dishes that he loses?


----------



## envirotex

I think so...Then he laughs and laughs while he sits in his NYC penthouse.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Working side hustle. Nice work spammers!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Should work on main hustle, but have zero [email protected]$ to give today.


----------



## shmoe

Going to sleep post.


----------



## shmoe

Hoping for no weird PE dreams tonight.


----------



## shmoe

I've got a hunch for Thursday. Would be nice if it was tomorrow, of course.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Hey there!


----------



## Voomie

Late night spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean Agnostic

about 12 hours later, 40 more pages.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Don't worry about the results. Let's practice. Shall we?


----------



## Dean Agnostic

If Isaac Newton were alive today, he would have calculated the exam pass rates which is less than 50% across the board.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE   ! ( :thumbs: )


----------



## Dean Agnostic

I remember this equation from soil mechanics: [SIZE=12.0pt]σ[/SIZE][SIZE=12.0pt]′= σ - u[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12.0pt]So sexy! [/SIZE]


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Let's practice project scheduling. GOOD LUCK GUYS   !

Backward Pass steps:


Use EF no. as LF

LS = LF - Duration

LF = LS following activity or minimum LS


----------



## RBHeadge PE

shmoe said:


> I've got a hunch for Thursday. Would be nice if it was tomorrow, of course.


tomorrow wednesday, or thursday?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mornin'


----------



## Mr. Zane

RBHeadge PE said:


> Mornin'


Another day..morning...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Morning! Why am I up!?!


----------



## Supe

Because work.


----------



## Ble_PE

Work sucks. Need coffee.


----------



## shmoe

RBHeadge PE said:


> tomorrow wednesday, or thursday?


Tomorrow Wednesday. Wednesday today.


----------



## shmoe

I've been at work for 30 minutes, but I figured waiting until 8 to check EB would be a good exercise in self control.


----------



## JohnLee

[SIZE=11pt][/SIZE]


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Supe said:


> Because work.


I get kid drop off this morning.  Or, get kids up, push out door to walk duty. They don't get up till 7:30.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Allergies man. My eyeballs are itchy.


----------



## caychanh

4k to go?


----------



## caychanh

I might get to 1k myself today


----------



## caychanh

Good morning coffee spam


----------



## ME_VT_PE

leggo PE said:


> Can't wait for @ME_VT to see this progress! But he's probably smashed by now.


I was rather shitfaced


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## RBHeadge PE

caychanh said:


> 4k to go?


results won't happen until we hit 15k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

mornin



P-E said:


> Wood


----------



## matt267 PE

spam is the way


----------



## matt267 PE

you must believe in the spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

be one with the spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

But what ever you do, don't eat it.


----------



## matt267 PE

That's just nasty.


----------



## Voomie

Meeting spam


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Zane

Anyone go and chat with Ashlie or Kim... arty-smiley-048:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

It's really quiet for (potential) release morning


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I mean, I know its still early on the west coast, but people should be waking up in cold sweats and checking EB


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## matt267 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's really quiet for (potential) release morning


If today isn't the day, it's going to be next week.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> If today isn't the day, it's going to be next week.


Don't get their hopes up!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I mean, really.

Edit: TOPS! :bananalama:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Don't get their hopes up!


What's wrong with them getting excited about a post memorial day release


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Wohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

My cousin has passed the exam.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Spam thread so active man!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

You guys don't sleep?


----------



## Dean Agnostic

This ^, wrong equation, technically retaining walls are rigid.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I don't speak civil engineering


----------



## shmoe

Not if it's temporary.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

~450 users online


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Let's practice project scheduling. Shall we?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Computer updates this morning.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Forward pass:


Start ES = 0 or 1 

ES = EF preceding activity or maximum EF

EF =ES + Duration


----------



## Dean Agnostic

You did great  :thumbs:


----------



## Dean Agnostic

This time, after the forward pass, try to do it backward pass.... I know you know this....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Restart!


----------



## ruggercsc

Morning Conference Call.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Rebar shops!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

#3 or #6?


----------



## Dean Agnostic

When you do the estimate, how much contingency in percent do you put?


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Anyboby? When you do the estimate, how much contingency in percent do you put?


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Generally speaking, When you do the estimate, how much contingency in percent do you put? anybody?


----------



## caychanh

15%


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dean Agnostic said:


> Generally speaking, When you do the estimate, how much contingency in percent do you put? anybody?


10% typically on small projects.  I don't do the estimating for large projects.


----------



## caychanh

for change orders that are almost inevitable


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dean Agnostic said:


> #3 or #6?


There will be all kinds.


----------



## caychanh

I see management always trying to eliminate change orders, but it just keeps getting worse with projects having multiple change orders anyway.  It keeps increasing

TOPS change order time


----------



## caychanh

Its better to not change something that's been working.  Or we keep getting worse and worse at project management.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

caychanh said:


> for change orders that are almost inevitable


I loathe change orders.


----------



## caychanh

It just keeps getting worse and projects just stalls over negotiations.  

Disasters

We have projects delayed for years.  One big project has estimated completion yr 2014 and its not complete yet.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

some change orders are inevitable, but to enforce it on the customer, hard to get paid.


----------



## caychanh

Stalling SPAM


----------



## caychanh

Just give us a bigger contingency and better estimate the first time and everyone benefits.

Nowadays its just long delays and nothing is being built in time and over budget.  Losing even more money


----------



## caychanh

I work in government so its interesting that the consultants/CM provides all the estimates and its all crap anyway.


----------



## caychanh

Y not provide inhouse estimates and own up to the estimates ourselves. 

No real PM experience leads to more issues than the cost benefits of outsourcing


----------



## caychanh

We used to recruit consultants years ago and now consultants recruit all the good PMs and engineers that we have instead.


----------



## caychanh

Project scheduling = wasted piece of paper/pdf file

SPAM on


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Lol!


----------



## ME_VT_PE

I keep getting spam emails like "Damn it Angies List, We're on HIGH ALERT HERE!"


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Good Luck @ME_VT! That's a pass!


----------



## ME_VT_PE

Dean Agnostic said:


> Good Luck @ME_VT! That's a pass!


I'll take it. Time to go home and celebrate


----------



## caychanh

Its probably 3 or 4 schedule submittals by the time its all said and done.  
Just give a good one or two


----------



## Dean Agnostic

I'm with you man! Do something romantic with your wifey or somehitn.


----------



## caychanh

I like this "pass" spam


----------



## ME_VT_PE

Dean Agnostic said:


> I'm with you man! Do something romantic with your wifey or somehitn.


I'm going to Montreal tomorrow night for a bachelor party. I'm gonna get shitfaced and go to the gentleman's clubs


----------



## vee043324

Hello friends! I’m awake! Last day of vacation


----------



## ruggercsc

I was at our local NSPE lunch meeting yesterday and the new PE's from the October Exam were just awarded their wall certificates (7 months from their test date).


----------



## treadlight

We are engineers, we are good with words...no?

Days are gone and yes,
I am still hoping today
We are free from anxiety.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nope.


----------



## vee043324

envirotex said:


> Do you think he goes home and remakes the dishes that he loses?


Still laughing at this.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## ruggercsc

ME_VT said:


> I'm going to Montreal tomorrow night for a bachelor party. I'm gonna get shitfaced and go to the gentleman's clubs


I have not been in Gentleman's club in years.  Do you still tip in cash or do you touch phones together to tip them?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Not feeling it today.


----------



## treadlight

vhab49_PE said:


> Nope.


I was just hoping diverting anxiety by doing things we are not accustom....but yeah beer is good too.


----------



## ME_VT_PE

ruggercsc said:


> I have not been in Gentleman's club in years.  Do you still tip in cash or do you touch phones together to tip them?


the one I go to there is definitely cash only


----------



## ME_VT_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Not feeling it today.


I'm not feeling it either


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ruggercsc said:


> I have not been in Gentleman's club in years.  Do you still tip in cash or do you touch phones together to tip them?


I think they prefer cash.... less IRS.


----------



## ruggercsc

ME_VT said:


> the one I go to there is definitely cash only


Smart Choice.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

treadlight said:


> I was just hoping diverting anxiety by doing things we are not accustom....but yeah beer is good too.


Oh, I wasn't directing the nope at you .     Just.. nope.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Now I have said nope so many times it sounds funny in my head.


----------



## caychanh

Don't think anything going on today.

Still about 4k posts to go


----------



## caychanh

SPAM ON


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Good morning, spammers.


----------



## vee043324

ME_VT said:


> I'm not feeling it either


Same.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Are we all ready to jump off a bridge today?


----------



## Dean Agnostic

arty-smiley-048: It's true love!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

arty-smiley-048: Don't over think it!    ( :thumbs: )


----------



## Dean Agnostic

arty-smiley-048: Common!


----------



## vee043324

squaretaper said:


> Are we all ready to jump off a bridge today?


Yep.


----------



## vee043324

I’m so annoyed it has taken this long.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> Yep.


Ugh, my liver hurts.


----------



## knight1fox3

This seriously isn't done yet? What is this @NJmike PE, a Dell forum?! :dunno:



ruggercsc said:


> I was at our local NSPE lunch meeting yesterday and the new PE's from the October Exam were just awarded their wall certificates (7 months from their test date).


https://i.imgur.com/SFUgzFR.mp4


----------



## knight1fox3

vee043324 said:


> I’m so annoyed it has taken this long.


----------



## vee043324

squaretaper said:


> Ugh, my liver hurts.


I don’t even want white claw today.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> I don’t even want white claw today.


Who are you, and what have you done with our friend Vee???


----------



## Dean Agnostic

@vee043324 PASS!  arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Dean Agnostic

@vee043324 PASS! WoHoooOO!  :thumbs:


----------



## Dean Agnostic

@vee043324 PASS!  :appl: (Think +)


----------



## vee043324

Thanks @Dean Agnostic ! Hoping for the best.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Do I get a pass? I am but a mere mechanical, I know.


----------



## knight1fox3

No one gets a pass until this thing is finished. @leggo PE can confirm this.


----------



## caychanh

Definitely pass based on the 1k + posts you guys have


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Zzz...side hustle kept me up late.


----------



## caychanh

I'm trying to get to that 1k post thing right now


----------



## caychanh

I think 95% of the ppl with 1k posts have passed the PE exam.  

Maybe 100%?


----------



## Dean Agnostic

vee043324 said:


> Thanks @Dean Agnostic ! Hoping for the best.


:thumbs: arty-smiley-048:


----------



## caychanh

170 to go to 1k


----------



## caychanh

169 to go


----------



## caychanh

Vee is pretty close to 1k


----------



## caychanh

167 to go


----------



## caychanh

break time?


----------



## Dean Agnostic

caychanh said:


> 169 to go


YES! WohoooooOO!  arty-smiley-048:


----------



## caychanh

WOOHOO

1k here i come


----------



## caychanh

Today is the day i hit 1k


----------



## caychanh

163 to go to veteran territory

next supporting member


----------



## caychanh

162 to go


----------



## Dean Agnostic

yeah! yo!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

@caychanh WoHOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! arty-smiley-048: PASSSSSSssssssssssssssssssss!


----------



## Master slacker

asdfsdfa


----------



## caychanh

Dean Agnostic said:


> @caychanh WoHOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! arty-smiley-048: PASSSSSSssssssssssssssssssss!


Thanks,

at least I "pass" here on EB when I get to 1k


----------



## caychanh

*Grades for the April 2018 PE exam are not yet available*. Once we get the grades we will post them here.


If results delayed until July everyone can assume they passed.

Disclaimer:  fake news


----------



## caychanh

F5 F5 F5 F5

160 more times

WOOHOO TOPsies


----------



## caychanh

First Top for me today yay!


----------



## caychanh

TOP "pass"


----------



## Dean Agnostic

:appl: that's a good sign!


----------



## caychanh

pass pass pass pass

F5F5F5F5

kdljlasjldjfl;a


----------



## caychanh

We have decent activity today, but 15k is stretching it


----------



## caychanh

I'm going to put in my 200 posts today


----------



## caychanh

One way or the other by the end of day.  153 to go


----------



## caychanh

Cancelling $400 prepaid service maintenance. 4 yrs/55k miles

Things covered:  check fluids, oil change and tire rotation

That's it?


----------



## caychanh

Spam cancellation form


----------



## caychanh

I can do 4 oil changes for less than $100 and not wait hours for the car to be ready each time


----------



## Dean Agnostic

LTS Love that shit!


----------



## caychanh

Sure charge me, but I'll cancel


----------



## Dean Agnostic

305 Representin'!


----------



## caychanh

save money now and have some coffee and booze


----------



## Dean Agnostic

caychanh said:


> I can do 4 oil changes for less than $100 and not wait hours for the car to be ready each time


:thumbs:


----------



## caychanh

have to try this white claw thing that's hot on this thread


----------



## caychanh

people are actually more agreeable to wait hours for their oil changes these days due to the availability of free wifi.

I remember not too long ago ppl bringing their laptops to wait out oil changes


----------



## caychanh

Id rather enjoy a beer or glass of whiskey on the rocks


----------



## caychanh

while changing the oil on my car.


----------



## caychanh

SUVs are so popular now, because one can actually have a few beers waiting for the oil to drain and then just add new oil and oil filter back in and take a nap.

No car jacking up needed.


----------



## caychanh

and all under one hour

They do have vending machines now but no alcohol in there


----------



## vee043324

caychanh said:


> Vee is pretty close to 1k


I’ll defintiely hit 1k tomorrow at work when I’m at a computer. Ugh work. Vacation has been nice.


----------



## caychanh

coming back from vacation to go to work on thursday?

Too bad we can't call in sick after vacations


----------



## vee043324

@caychanh on fire right now. Loving it!


----------



## caychanh

140 to go.  Its reachable

Tops again


----------



## caychanh

Gotta scan this signed cancellation form


----------



## caychanh

and then email it back to somebody


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Awwwwwwwwwwww yeah! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## caychanh

$400 can buy alot of booze

that's probably my beer budget for more than a yr


----------



## Dean Agnostic

@caychanh, Caychanh, Caychanh, Caychanh, caychanh!~~~~~~~~~~~ arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Mr. Zane

Dean Agnostic said:


> @caychanh, Caychanh, Caychanh, Caychanh, caychanh!~~~~~~~~~~~ arty-smiley-048:


Dean Agnostic``


----------



## RBHeadge PE

600 users online. People are expecting results soon.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Mr. Zane!  arty-smiley-048: WOhoooooooooooo! Pass!


----------



## Mr. Zane

Dean Agnostic said:


> Mr. Zane!  arty-smiley-048: WOhoooooooooooo! Pass!


Thank you~~ We all will pass...


----------



## caychanh

woohoo


----------



## SacMe24

vhab49_PE said:


> Allergies man. My eyeballs are itchy.


I popped a Benadryl this morning before I left the house for the same reason....


----------



## caychanh

quick 5 min break there.  

carpal tunnel


----------



## leggo PE

Catching up on spam...


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Not feeling it today.


(sigh) me neither!  I need that long weekend!


----------



## vee043324

SacMe24 said:


> I popped a Benadryl this morning before I left the house for the same reason....


Allergy shots!! Get em!! @vhab49_PE


----------



## caychanh

We just got heavy rain the last few days so my allergies are subdued.  However, plenty of mosquitoes on feeding frenzy outside


----------



## vee043324

Packing spam. Hate packing.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

@txjennah Wohooooooooo! Congrats! How's the Honeymoon Phase? Wohoooooooooooooo!


----------



## caychanh

123 posts to go


----------



## Dean Agnostic

@caychanh, caychanh, caychanh, caychanh, caychanh!!!!!!

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Now I have said nope so many times it sounds funny in my head.


Just think of it as Knope. Like Leslie.


----------



## caychanh

nice dance moves there @Dean Agnostic


----------



## caychanh

1k posts any time now.

Results any time now?


----------



## caychanh

130 to go to spam of fame


----------



## matt267 PE

Who's winning? 

Boom TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## caychanh

Spam screenshot selfies coming up


----------



## matt267 PE

Who's winning?


----------



## matt267 PE

Who's winning?


----------



## SacMe24

RBHeadge PE said:


> 600 users online. People are expecting results soon.


Soon..... but not today...


----------



## matt267 PE

Who's winning?


----------



## matt267 PE

Who's winning?


----------



## Dean Agnostic

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW YEAH!!!!!! :bio:

@caychanh, caychanh, caychanh, caychanh, caychanh!!!!!!

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## caychanh

I'm close, but I could win if I get to 1k today


----------



## matt267 PE

Who's winning?


----------



## caychanh

and then 2k tomorrow


----------



## matt267 PE

caychanh said:


> I'm close, but I could win if I get to 1k today


1k? That's cute.


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> No one gets a pass until this thing is finished. @leggo PE can confirm this.


Yes, this. I have said it before, as have many others. And if you want to use October 2017's thread only making to the 8k+ as an excuse as to why results might be released before 15k? I'm telling you, that was a paltry entry in the history of spam threads. NCEES just happened to take pity on everyone and release results when they did because they saw it would be unreasonable to wait so long otherwise (see? NCEES has a heart). It was an exception and will not happen again.


----------



## caychanh

Gotta reach for SPAM stardom


----------



## matt267 PE

Who's winning?


----------



## caychanh

yeah and then 10k by the end of the week


----------



## SacMe24

vee043324 said:


> Allergy shots!! Get em!! @vhab49_PE


I don't feel bad every day during allergy season... I'm ok with Benadryl or Allegra when I do feel something coming on though...


----------



## caychanh

I'll be cuter


----------



## matt267 PE

caychanh said:


> Gotta reach for SPAM stardom


Go for it.


----------



## caychanh

Shots are no good, benadryl is my friend


----------



## caychanh

Benadryl goes real well with some whiskey


----------



## matt267 PE

caychanh said:


> Gotta reach for SPAM stardom


----------



## matt267 PE

caychanh said:


> Benadryl goes real well with some whiskey


Everything goes well with some whiskey.


----------



## caychanh

Thanks for the go ahead @matt267 PE


----------



## caychanh

Funny I just started doing the at mentioning thing few days ago.  Its fun


----------



## leggo PE

matt267 PE said:


> Who's winning?
> 
> Boom TOP
> 
> :bananalama:


You, for sure. #winning

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## Dean Agnostic

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!     @matt267 PE

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## caychanh

We can do it 15k today


----------



## caychanh

go for the win


----------



## leggo PE

caychanh said:


> We can do it 15k today


And WILL do it today if people actually want their results.


----------



## caychanh

Can't stop now gotta keep trying


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo PE said:


> You, for sure. #winning


Well, I've been told that I'm a "real winner," but I'm not sure it was a compliment.


----------



## caychanh

who's counting?


----------



## matt267 PE

caychanh said:


> who's counting?


NCEES is.


----------



## knight1fox3

What are these "results" everyone is waiting for??? :dunno:


----------



## caychanh

I'm just worried about the Texas Board.

NCEES don't know me

To them i'm a number


----------



## caychanh

green boxes green boxes

open sesame


----------



## Dean Agnostic

arty-smiley-048: &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; arty-smiley-048: &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; Can't stop now!


----------



## caychanh

887 posts go go


----------



## matt267 PE

caychanh said:


> I'm just worried about the Texas Board.
> 
> NCEES don't know me
> 
> To them i'm a number


Oh, they care. Trust us, they care.


----------



## caychanh

I need a .gif spam hmm which one to pick


----------



## caychanh

Just a candidate

Acting candidate

waiting for green box

no red please


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## caychanh

SPAM BOOM


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## caychanh

I got a .gif yay


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## caychanh

TOP


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## caychanh

TOPsies


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## caychanh

Top


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## caychanh

900 TOP


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## caychanh

ok no TOP


----------



## leggo PE

One cannot assume the top.


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## ruggercsc

Today is the day (or maybe not).


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## caychanh




----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning

EDIT: Topsies!


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## caychanh

Back to work spam


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning​


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning​


----------



## leggo PE

#winning​


----------



## leggo PE

#winning​


----------



## leggo PE

#winning​
EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:​


----------



## leggo PE

#winning​


----------



## leggo PE

#winning​


----------



## leggo PE

#winning​


----------



## leggo PE

#winning​


----------



## leggo PE

#winning​


----------



## leggo PE

#winning​


----------



## leggo PE

#winning​


----------



## leggo PE

#winning​


----------



## leggo PE

#winning​


----------



## leggo PE

#winning​


----------



## leggo PE

#winning​


----------



## leggo PE

#winning​


----------



## leggo PE

#winning​


----------



## leggo PE

#winning​


----------



## leggo PE

#winning​


----------



## leggo PE

#winning​


----------



## leggo PE

#winning​


----------



## leggo PE

#winning​


----------



## leggo PE

#winning​


----------



## leggo PE

#winning​


----------



## leggo PE

#winning​


----------



## leggo PE

#winning​


----------



## leggo PE

#winning​


----------



## leggo PE

#winning​


----------



## leggo PE

#winning​
EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:​


----------



## Dean Agnostic

@leggo PE #Winning  arty-smiley-048:


----------



## caychanh

OK i need what u have there.  How can I post that fast?


----------



## leggo PE

caychanh said:


> OK i need what u have there.  How can I post that fast?


Control paste.


----------



## caychanh

Need new computer


----------



## txjennah PE

Dean Agnostic said:


> @txjennah Wohooooooooo! Congrats! How's the Honeymoon Phase? Wohoooooooooooooo!


It's great, still surreal that it's even happened!  I am just now used to calling him my husband.


----------



## caychanh

oh ok duh


----------



## caychanh

Topsies


----------



## caychanh

Topsies


----------



## Dean Agnostic

OMG @leggo PE she's in the beast/crazy mode


----------



## caychanh

Topsies


----------



## caychanh

Topsies


----------



## caychanh

Topsies


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Someone ate their Wheaties today.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

@leggo PE, leggo, leggo, leggo, let's go!  arty-smiley-048:


----------



## caychanh

alot of wheaties @leggo PE


----------



## caychanh

eggos


----------



## leggo PE

No wheaties here.


----------



## caychanh

Spam and EGGOS


----------



## leggo PE

caychanh said:


> eggos


More like it (but not really).


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## leggo PE

#winning


----------



## vee043324

Want to spam but using iPhone


----------



## leggo PE

Woohoo, over 10.5k!

I say 15k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

Sad.


----------



## caychanh

Thanks for pausing ur winning posts to answer my question.


----------



## leggo PE

15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

15k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

15k by the end of the day!!


----------



## leggo PE

caychanh said:


> Thanks for pausing ur winning posts to answer my question.


My pleasure.


----------



## leggo PE

15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

15k by end of day!


----------



## vee043324

15k!


----------



## caychanh

Only 10.5k?  that's sad


----------



## vee043324

15k!


----------



## vee043324

15k!


----------



## vee043324

15k!


----------



## caychanh

88 to go to 1k

lets go


----------



## vee043324

15k!


----------



## vee043324

15k!


----------



## vee043324

15k!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

GO @vee043324, Vee, vee ,veee!  arty-smiley-048:


----------



## vee043324

15k!


----------



## vee043324

15k!


----------



## vee043324

15k!

tops!! :bananalama:


----------



## vee043324

Ok need to finish packing now


----------



## vee043324

But 15k! Let’s go!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

arty-smiley-048: GO Veeeeeee, 

Representin' D. CEEEEEE. 

WOHOOOOOOOOOoooooooooo!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

I'm productive today  arty-smiley-048:


----------



## caychanh

The Rockets are still alive and kicking


----------



## caychanh

Dream on


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it over yet?


----------



## vee043324

Had to sit on luggage to close it.


----------



## caychanh

No time for basketball

Need the results now

positive results


----------



## Dean Agnostic

GO @knight1fox3 GO @knight1fox3 Go @knight1fox3! Shake that twerk that!  arty-smiley-048:


----------



## caychanh

84 to go


----------



## caychanh

Running out of coffee


----------



## caychanh

Almost forgot memorial weekend is in a few days woohoo


----------



## caychanh

Time to stock up on some buy one get one free ribs and chicken to grill this weekend


----------



## caychanh

and some ribeye steaks


----------



## caychanh

ok now i'm very hungry


----------



## caychanh

Everyone doing memorial day weekend staycation or going out of town?


----------



## caychanh

Staycation is the only way to go for full family fun


----------



## SacMe24

I'm glad the coffee is finally kicking in....


----------



## caychanh

A sale I see

A sale $15 for 12


----------



## caychanh

Big news from Krogers


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SacMe24 said:


> I'm glad the coffee is finally kicking in....


Need more coffee, doing hand calcs.


----------



## caychanh

Might just have to pick up some today to try out for memorial day and PE result day party


----------



## caychanh

white claw

I will drink u


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Yes, this. I have said it before, as have many others. And if you want to use October 2017's thread only making to the 8k+ as an excuse as to why results might be released before 15k? I'm telling you, that was a paltry entry in the history of spam threads. NCEES just happened to take pity on everyone and release results when they did because they saw it would be unreasonable to wait so long otherwise (see? NCEES has a heart). It was an exception and will not happen again.


I agree with @leggo PE.  It was shocking to get the results when we did.  They had to raise the cut score and let less people pass, since we got no where near the required 15k posts.  

EDIT: Tops! :bananalama:


----------



## vee043324

caychanh said:


> white claw
> 
> I will drink u


Yasss! It’s on sale! Don’t make the mistake of buying truly... it tastes like chemicals!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Go @vhab49_PE, hit them with the facts!

WohoooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOO! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

caychanh said:


> Everyone doing memorial day weekend staycation or going out of town?


Staycation... except really just stay here and do nothing special.  We have baseball games to bracket the weekend, so decided not to go anywhere.


----------



## SacMe24

I feel a disturbance in the force......"Prime-Time" begins in 27 minutes.... we'll see if today is the day....


----------



## vee043324

Staycation in the swamp!


----------



## vee043324

SacMe24 said:


> I feel a disturbance in the force......"Prime-Time" begins in 27 minutes.... we'll see if today is the day....


Big sigh.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

SacMe24 said:


> I feel a disturbance in the force......"Prime-Time" begins in 27 minutes.... we'll see if today is the day....


I respect your thinking!


----------



## vee043324

Beautiful day in Maine. Sad to be leaving


----------



## vee043324

But excellent flying conditions! En route to Portland airport!


----------



## vee043324

Silver lining to everything! Right @Dean Agnostic ?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> But excellent flying conditions! En route to Portland airport!


Hasta lasagna!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> Silver lining to everything! Right @Dean Agnostic ?


Nah, we're going GOLD lining.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No, PLATINUM lining!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No, no, IRIDIUM lining!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

That's Right Veee! Your an independent thinker! you don't need no spouse arty-smiley-048:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Dean Agnostic

@squaretaper That's cute Bro! No homo!


----------



## vee043324

squaretaper said:


> No, no, IRIDIUM lining!


Win!


----------



## Voomie

Lunch spam! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## vee043324

15k


----------



## vee043324

15k!


----------



## vee043324

Can we do it!


----------



## vee043324

Yes we can!


----------



## vee043324

15k!


----------



## vee043324

15k everyone!

tops! :bananalama:


----------



## SacMe24

vhab49_PE said:


> Everyone doing memorial day weekend staycation or going out of town?


I'm going out of town, to the Central California coast.... but I begin the celebrations with a concert tomorrow night...I am determined to not let the exam score affect my plans like they did last year... unless of course I pass and then that'll give me one more reason to celebrate !


----------



## vee043324

15k!


----------



## vee043324

15k!


----------



## vee043324

15k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## leggo PE

15k by end of day!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

arty-smiley-048:  @squaretaper :appl:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## SacMe24

Well folks... WELCOME to Prime-Time... :40oz: ... the most exciting 2-hour block of time of the day.... :waitwall:


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

SACRAMENTO! Let's go!

WOooooooHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  arty-smiley-048:


----------



## leggo PE

SacMe24 said:


> Well folks... WELCOME to Prime-Time... :40oz: ... the most exciting 2-hour block of time of the day.... :waitwall:


The best time to spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## SacMe24

What the hell... I'm jumping on the band wagon..... SPAM to 15,000


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

AHAHAHAHA


----------



## SacMe24

[SIZE=12pt]130255[/SIZE]


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

MIDWEST let's Go!  arty-smiley-048:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## SacMe24

Spam Spam Spam... aaaallll the way to 15,000 !!  :appl:


----------



## SacMe24

Spam Spam Spam... aaaallll the way to 15,000 !!  :appl:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## SacMe24

Spam Spam Spam... aaaallll the way to 15,000 !!  :appl:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## SacMe24

Spam Spam Spam... aaaallll the way to 15,000 !!  :appl:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## SacMe24

Spam Spam Spam... aaaallll the way to 15,000 !!  :appl:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## SacMe24

Spam Spam Spam... aaaallll the way to 15,000 !!  :appl:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## SacMe24

Spam Spam Spam... aaaallll the way to 15,000 !!  :appl:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## SacMe24

Spam Spam Spam... aaaallll the way to 15,000 !!  :appl:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## SacMe24

Spam Spam Spam... aaaallll the way to 15,000 !!  :appl:


----------



## SacMe24

Spam Spam Spam... aaaallll the way to 15,000 !!  :appl:


----------



## Dean Agnostic

arty-smiley-048: WOHOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooooo! MIDWEST!


----------



## vee043324

15k!


----------



## vee043324

15k!


----------



## vee043324

15k!


----------



## vee043324

15k!


----------



## vee043324

15k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## vee043324

15k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## vee043324

15k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## vee043324

15k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## matt267 PE

I can tell you guys are getting restless.


----------



## matt267 PE

I can tell you guys are getting restless.


----------



## vee043324

15k!


----------



## vee043324

15k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## vee043324

15k!


----------



## vee043324

15k!


----------



## vee043324

15k!


----------



## vee043324

15k!


----------



## vee043324

15k!


----------



## vee043324

15k!


----------



## vee043324

15k!


----------



## vee043324

15k!


----------



## vee043324

15k!


----------



## vee043324

15k!


----------



## vee043324

15k!


----------



## vee043324

15k!


----------



## vee043324

15k!


----------



## vee043324

15k!


----------



## vee043324

15k!


----------



## vee043324

15k!


----------



## vee043324

Where did everyone go


----------



## vee043324

15k!


----------



## vee043324

15k!


----------



## vee043324

15k!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Wohoooooooooooooooooooo!  arty-smiley-048: MIDWEST IS IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## SacMe24

We're here Vee


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> Where did everyone go


I'm here!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000! SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## vee043324

15k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

down to 550 users, people are giving up


----------



## vee043324

15k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, back to work. Need to design another PLC control panel.


----------



## vee043324

It’s getting late


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Sacramento!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WohoooooooOoo! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

A/B CompactLogix with the L33ER because who uses serial anymore.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I do like that I don't have to order a chassis assembly like the ControlLogix.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

RBHeadge PE said:


> down to 550 users, people are giving up


LTS!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

On the other hand, it's also really funny that the CompactLogix doesn't work without the right side end cover.


----------



## Master slacker

dfsddaffasgtrdtyjftkjugyilou;


----------



## Dean Agnostic

MIDWEST!!!!!!!!!!!! Wohoooooooooooooo! Cleveland!


----------



## SacMe24

Dean Agnostic said:


> Sacramento!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WohoooooooOoo! arty-smiley-048:


West Coast in da hausssss!!!


----------



## SacMe24

What are the states that usually release results first??


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all the way to 15k!


----------



## ME_VT_PE

SacMe24 said:


> What are the states that usually release results first??


not sure but id imagine you will see activity here and on NCEES before your state board posts/contacts you


----------



## leggo PE

SacMe24 said:


> What are the states that usually release results first??


Go to past cycle's threads and look at the results maps.


----------



## leggo PE

I typically think of NY as a first day release, and TX too, but I think they were day 2 in one of the last few cycles.


----------



## Mr. Zane

leggo PE said:


> I typically think of NY as a first day release, and TX too, but I think they were day 2 in one of the last few cycles.


How many days now since the exam?


----------



## leggo PE

Mr. Zane said:


> How many days now since the exam?


I don't know, I'm not counting.

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ooh, and they want redundant power supplies.


----------



## SacMe24

I did that but more than 80% of the states released results the first day... so it's hard to tell the actual order in which results were announced state by state on Day 1... I do remember East Coast sates being among the first though...


----------



## leggo PE

SacMe24 said:


> I did that but more than 80% of the states released results the first day... so it's hard to tell the actual order in which results were announced state by state on Day 1... I do remember East Coast sates being among the first though...


Oh, you really meant who releases results first. Yeah, I'd say east coast states too.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I think I'll go with Phoenix Contact for the redundancy module.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

SacMe24 said:


> I did that but more than 80% of the states released results the first day... so it's hard to tell the actual order in which results were announced state by state on Day 1... I do remember East Coast sates being among the first though...


What's your avatar? reminds me of a cookie?


----------



## Mr. Zane

SacMe24 said:


> I did that but more than 80% of the states released results the first day... so it's hard to tell the actual order in which results were announced state by state on Day 1... I do remember East Coast sates being among the first though...


TX is usually in the 1st batch..


----------



## SacMe24

Dean Agnostic said:


> What's your avatar? reminds me of a cookie?


Oh C'mon you don't know???... It's none other than the Pillsbury Doughboy !!!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

LOL!


----------



## ME_VT_PE

RIP 5/23


----------



## Mr. Zane

ME_VT said:


> RIP 5/23


hopeless today?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ME_VT said:


> RIP 5/23


I'd give it until 14:00PST.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

On ne sait jamais!


----------



## ME_VT_PE

Mr. Zane said:


> hopeless today?


Yea its not happening.


----------



## ME_VT_PE

squaretaper said:


> I'd give it until 14:00PST.


No way. NCEES is a ghost town at 4pm EST


----------



## Master slacker

rsthsdrtghsdthjdr


----------



## ME_VT_PE




----------



## Dean Agnostic

@PPI WOohooooooooooooo! let's Go!  arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Dean Agnostic

@PPI I wish to meet Mr. Lindeburg someday! WOhoooooooooooooooooooooooooo! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## SacMe24

I'm bouncing between topics... if anyone here stats to see CREDIBLE signs of results being released please let us know.... I'll do the same of course


----------



## ME_VT_PE

SacMe24 said:


> I'm bouncing between topics... if anyone here stats to see CREDIBLE signs of results being released please let us know.... I'll do the same of course


----------



## leggo PE

Good rate of spam so far today, but much to go until 15k.


----------



## Stephen2awesome

Yeah, it's more chill here than over at the April 2018 Results topics. I guess I''ll suspend myself from trolling since a lot of folks are not liking it anymore.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

We welcome spam here! You can bump this thread til your heart's content!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

pjavery said:


> Today was payday so at least I've got that going for me...


I'm smack dab in the middle of paydays today.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

73 pages to go


----------



## RBHeadge PE

err 63


----------



## leggo PE

pjavery said:


> I'm paid monthly so it's always a fun day.


Oh, dolla dolla bills y'all!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> err 63


Until 12475 +/- posts...


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## knight1fox3

15k is not possible. The noobs don't want it bad enough.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> 15k is not possible. The noobs don't want it bad enough.


Ugh, tell me about it. We've had some decent effort from a few, but not nearly enough.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

pjavery said:


> Do we _really_ want to get to 15k?
> 
> I'm not so certain anymore that I want results.


You want results! You don't want to be in limbo forever, do you?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## caychanh

spam spam now


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## caychanh

joining back into the train


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## caychanh

70 to go!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## caychanh

69 to top


----------



## caychanh

yoyo 68


----------



## leggo PE

Welcome back, @caychanh!


----------



## bellalshaaban

Screw it... first post in the spam thread. Let's see if this actually works.... 15k by the end of the day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Welcome, @bellalshaaban!


----------



## caychanh

It will it will if we get to 15k


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

I should also mention, the more you spam, the more likely you are to pass.


----------



## caychanh

welcome all lurkers


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## Slay the P.E.




----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## Mr. Zane

I here as well...


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## caychanh

I remember that I definitely did not spam enough the past two rounds


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## bellalshaaban

Slay the P.E. said:


> View attachment 11333


I'm starting to believe in this theory. Let's do it. Not like I have work to do or anything...


----------



## caychanh

This delay has given me a chance to catch up on SPAM


----------



## Mr. Zane

leggo PE said:


> Spam to 15k by end of day!


Need another 4k...


----------



## leggo PE

We're very close to 11k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## caychanh

that's it?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## SacMe24

Well it looks more and more like it's NOT happening today either... ugh....tomorrow I have a busy day at work and also have a dentist appointment.. I won't have much time to spend here...


----------



## caychanh

4k to go


----------



## leggo PE

Yeah, 15k is 600 pages. But hey, we're more than 2/3's of the way there!


----------



## bellalshaaban

What if NCEES really watches this thread and is waiting for 15k??? :blink2:


----------



## caychanh

well them spam on make it happen today


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 15k!


----------



## caychanh

That's a known fact that they watch this thread SPAM


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 15k!


----------



## bellalshaaban

:hititbanana:


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 15k!

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## bellalshaaban

:beerbang:


----------



## caychanh

I haven't seen this thread get to 15k without results yet.  

May it continue


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 15k!


----------



## bellalshaaban

:40oz:


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 15k!


----------



## caychanh

I could be wrong tho, but mostly right


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 15k!


----------



## bellalshaaban

How many posts can one person do in a day?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 15k!


----------



## caychanh




----------



## bellalshaaban

Can't imagine it would be so difficult to get to 15k


----------



## leggo PE

bellalshaaban said:


> How many posts can one person do in a day?


As many as you can physically do.


----------



## caychanh

This is tempting @vee043324


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 15k!


----------



## caychanh

Leggo can easily do a couple k a day


----------



## leggo PE

There is no limit to number of posts you can post in a day here that I am aware of.


----------



## bellalshaaban

I suck at spamming


----------



## leggo PE

caychanh said:


> Leggo can easily do a couple k a day


Oof, I'm not ever sure I've done 2k in one day. I think I've probably done over 1k in one day, though.


----------



## bellalshaaban

How do I change my username????


----------



## leggo PE

bellalshaaban said:


> I suck at spamming


It's impossible to suck at spamming. But, it is possible to get better at spamming by spamming more and more.


----------



## bellalshaaban

I had a dream I passed last night. AND I wasn't even expecting results....


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 15k!


----------



## bellalshaaban

sheets were wet.....


----------



## leggo PE

bellalshaaban said:


> I had a dream I passed last night. AND I wasn't even expecting results....


The cycle I passed, no joke, i had a dream before I got results that I passed.


----------



## leggo PE

bellalshaaban said:


> How do I change my username????


@Road Guy, can you help bella out here?


----------



## leggo PE

Also, hey! Look at that, we hit 11k! Getting closer and closer...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> Until 12475 +/- posts...


meh, its not like I have a job that requires a lot of math.


----------



## vee043324

Currently stress eating:


----------



## bellalshaaban

leggo PE said:


> The cycle I passed, no joke, i had a dream before I got results that I passed.


Hope that's a good sign!


----------



## vee043324

Will spam from airport soon!


----------



## leggo PE

bellalshaaban said:


> Hope that's a good sign!


Me too!


----------



## leggo PE

15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

15k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

15k by end of day!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

159 pages to go, or something like that


----------



## leggo PE

If you guys want a really inspiring spam thread, go back to October 2016. Then, the goal was 18k, and it met it!

http://engineerboards.com/topic/27382-october-2016-spam-athon-thread/


----------



## vee043324

caychanh said:


> This is tempting @vee043324


That’s a steal and you need to take advantage. Just no Truly!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> If you guys want a really inspiring spam thread, go back to October 2016. Then, the goal was 18k, and it met it!
> 
> http://engineerboards.com/topic/27382-october-2016-spam-athon-thread/


wasn't there a cycle when a second spam thread was needed?


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> wasn't there a cycle when a second spam thread was needed?


Oooohhhh when was that?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> Oooohhhh when was that?


I thought it was in the last few years. I seem to remember that it got so long that bboard engine couldn't support something that large. I could be misremembering it though.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm still amazed that I haven't been banned yet.


----------



## Slay the P.E.




----------



## leggo PE

matt267 PE said:


> I'm still amazed that I haven't been banned yet.


Guest matt267 PE.


----------



## leggo PE

Leftover pasta for lunch today. Yummmm!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I thought it was in the last few years. I seem to remember that it got so long that bboard engine couldn't support something that large. I could be misremembering it though.


Nope, I was wrong. never happened


----------



## leggo PE

How many people here put pasta water in the sauce (even jarred sauce) when making pasta, to get the emulsifying effect? Holy moly, it's a gamechanger in my little family's standard pasta preparation.


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Nope, I was wrong. never happened


Something to strive for.


----------



## caychanh

I add spaghetti sauce to my soups for that effect


----------



## caychanh

158 more pages to go?

gonna be awhile


----------



## SacMe24

leggo PE said:


> How many people here put pasta water in the sauce (even jarred sauce) when making pasta, to get the emulsifying effect? Holy moly, it's a gamechanger in my little family's standard pasta preparation.


I do !... it's a wonderful little cooking hack


----------



## caychanh

52 to top


----------



## caychanh

51 to go to 1k


----------



## leggo PE

SacMe24 said:


> I do !... it's a wonderful little cooking hack


I feel like I'd heard about it for a while, but finally got around to trying it. So. GOOD!


----------



## caychanh

50 to go to cute 1k @matt267 PE


----------



## leggo PE

caychanh said:


> I add spaghetti sauce to my soups for that effect


What kind of soups are you adding spaghetti sauce to?


----------



## caychanh

minestrone, chicken noodle soup, etc


----------



## caychanh

Works wonders in beef minestrone soup


----------



## Slay the P.E.

Spam wedding. This is real.

http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2017/04/25/austin-spam-museum-hosts-first-wedding/


----------



## vee043324

leggo PE said:


> How many people here put pasta water in the sauce (even jarred sauce) when making pasta, to get the emulsifying effect? Holy moly, it's a gamechanger in my little family's standard pasta preparation.


Always!


----------



## leggo PE

Slay the P.E. said:


> Spam wedding. This is real.
> 
> http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2017/04/25/austin-spam-museum-hosts-first-wedding/
> 
> View attachment 11335


This is a wedding I would not want to attend.


----------



## caychanh

Wed pasta time

Goes great with some red wine


----------



## leggo PE

Wine Not Wednesday?


----------



## Slay the P.E.

leggo PE said:


> This is a wedding I would not want to attend.


Here's the groom.

Sorry... He's taken.


----------



## caychanh

Today is red wine day to compliment the pasta.

Wine and dine be nice


----------



## caychanh

OK SPAM has gone too far

Back to the TOP


----------



## Slay the P.E.

Spam sushi


----------



## leggo PE

Only 478 users online now. People are losing trust in NCEES releasing results today.


----------



## caychanh

Slay the P.E. said:


> Spam sushi
> 
> View attachment 11337


This! my kids would love to eat.


----------



## matt267 PE

caychanh said:


> OK SPAM has gone too far


Said no one ever.


----------



## caychanh

The real spam is here not in a can


----------



## bellalshaaban

If everyone is like me and can't stay off of this site while at work...

Figure 8 hours/person x 60 minutes/hour x 1 post/minute = 480 posts/person x 450 persons (currently online) = 216,000 posts. How have we not accomplished this yet?!


----------



## caychanh

Here on EB


----------



## caychanh

bellalshaaban said:


> If everyone is like me and can't stay off of this site while at work...
> 
> Figure 8 hours/person x 60 minutes/hour x 1 post/minute = 480 posts/person x 450 persons (currently online) = 216,000 posts. How have we not accomplished this yet?!


That's a real engineer right there! 

!!!!!!!!!!PASSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caychanh

So we only need 100 ppl posting and we can easily get to 15k in the next few hours


----------



## caychanh

39 to go to the TOP


----------



## caychanh

38 to TOP


----------



## caychanh

37 to TOP SPAM


----------



## caychanh

@Dean Agnostic

Been passing out !!!!!!!PASS!!!!!!!! cards all day today


----------



## Slay the P.E.

bellalshaaban said:


> If everyone is like me and can't stay off of this site while at work...
> 
> Figure 8 hours/person x 60 minutes/hour x 1 post/minute = 480 posts/person x 450 persons (currently online) = 216,000 posts. How have we not accomplished this yet?!


----------



## caychanh

woohoooo 35 to go TOPsies


----------



## caychanh

TOPsies


----------



## caychanh

Posties TOP


----------



## P-E

Post


----------



## caychanh

Come on TOP


----------



## caychanh

TOP posties


----------



## caychanh

TOP TOP


----------



## caychanh

TOP


----------



## caychanh

TOP 28


----------



## caychanh

27 to TOP


----------



## caychanh

26 to top


----------



## caychanh

Another topsies I'm on a roll


----------



## caychanh

Sonic SPAM


----------



## caychanh

Almost time to change my moto to "5/23 spammer"


----------



## caychanh

TOP TOP spam a day in May 2018


----------



## caychanh

Fingers a falling apart


----------



## caychanh

Carpal Tunnel SPAM


----------



## caychanh

19 to go


----------



## caychanh

18


----------



## caychanh

17


----------



## caychanh

16


----------



## caychanh

Every post counts


----------



## caychanh

quad, cinco spam


----------



## caychanh

13 to go


----------



## caychanh

10 min til deadline today


----------



## caychanh

where's everyone results out?


----------



## caychanh

10 to go


----------



## caychanh

9


----------



## caychanh

F5

8


----------



## caychanh

F5

7


----------



## caychanh

F5

6


----------



## caychanh

F5

5


----------



## caychanh

I don't see an email yet

4


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Picked up 3 new foster kittens today.


----------



## caychanh

3


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Picked up 3 new foster kittens today.


Pics!!

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## caychanh

Nice, baby kittens?


----------



## leggo PE

Post toasties.


----------



## caychanh

Leggo must be counting posts getting that top


----------



## caychanh

1k yayayayayayayayya


----------



## matt267 PE

@caychanh 1 more to 1k


----------



## matt267 PE

You win spam.


----------



## caychanh

Oh well I had to post 1.001k now


----------



## caychanh

Can't stop spamming yet


----------



## caychanh

998 to 2k


----------



## caychanh

Lets go 2k


----------



## caychanh

Lets go 2k


----------



## caychanh

Lets go 2k


----------



## caychanh

Lets go 2k


----------



## caychanh

The veterans/supporting members don't have to wait 1 sec?


----------



## caychanh

Lets go 2k


----------



## caychanh

Lets go 2k


----------



## caychanh

1.011k


----------



## caychanh

Results are stuck in the spam can


----------



## caychanh

Let's spam it out of there


----------



## caychanh




----------



## caychanh

Almost TOP


----------



## caychanh

I can smell the SPAM TOP


----------



## caychanh

TOP win


----------



## caychanh

win TOP


----------



## caychanh

Win win TOP


----------



## caychanh

4 tops today yaya


----------



## caychanh

F5 F5

nothing going on?

Wrong page?


----------



## caychanh

Just clicked f5 on NCEES,

my heart stopped waiting for the refresh

Still "Results Pending"


----------



## caychanh

Where's the other 400 spammers?


----------



## caychanh

Maybe all busy reading the fake results threads


----------



## caychanh

Luckily the board haven't updated PE licenses yet.

I checked and didn't see my name this morning.


----------



## caychanh

Talking to myself SPAM

SPAMtastic


----------



## ruggercsc

caychanh said:


> Luckily the board haven't updated PE licenses yet.
> 
> I checked and didn't see my name this morning.


You need to check every minute or so.  Checking once a day = failure.


----------



## ruggercsc

Killing time until my conference call in 24 minutes.


----------



## caychanh

PASS

PASS

PASS


----------



## ruggercsc

Which will not be fun because our construction guys will be asking "Where is that ASI and revision".


----------



## caychanh

The board only updates roster once a day it looks like


----------



## ruggercsc

And I will tell them I am spamming and have no time for that nonsense.


----------



## caychanh

Alright its past 2pm.  I'm giving up spam today


----------



## caychanh

still 154 pages of spam to go


----------



## caychanh

Looks like its possibly tomorrow


----------



## Mr. Zane

caychanh said:


> Alright its past 2pm.  I'm giving up spam today


yestetday you didnt give up till evening


----------



## caychanh

Are we even at 13k yet?


----------



## ruggercsc

It is also a holiday Monday so that ASI and revision gets a week extension.


----------



## caychanh

True but I'll be driving later so it would be dangerous spam driving


----------



## caychanh

I could try tho, but only in stand still traffic

like yesterday I was stuck on the metro for an hour


----------



## ruggercsc

20 minutes until my conference call.


----------



## ruggercsc

19.5 minutes until my conference call.


----------



## caychanh

took a nap woke up and we were in same exact spot

TOP nap spam


----------



## ruggercsc

19 minutes until my conference call.


----------



## ruggercsc

18.5 minutes until my conference call.


----------



## ruggercsc

18 minutes until my conference call.


----------



## caychanh

i have about 25 tops so thats about 5% of the TOPS


----------



## ruggercsc

17.75 minutes until my conference call.


----------



## caychanh

Top 5% not bad


----------



## ruggercsc

17.5 minutes until my conference call.


----------



## caychanh

Conference call tomorrow at 2pm


----------



## ruggercsc

17.25 minutes until my conference call.


----------



## ruggercsc

17 minutes until my conference call.


----------



## caychanh

Awkward blabbing out during conference call


----------



## ruggercsc

16.75 minutes until my conference call.


----------



## ruggercsc

16.5 minutes until my conference call.


----------



## caychanh

Spam to your heart's content


----------



## ruggercsc

16.25  minutes until my conference call.


----------



## caychanh

No conference call today


----------



## ruggercsc

16 minutes until my conference call.


----------



## caychanh

so tired of this spam


----------



## caychanh

PIZZA


----------



## ruggercsc

caychanh said:


> No conference call today


You can take it for me.  Just say you will have it out sometime next week.


----------



## caychanh

Closing my eyes


----------



## ruggercsc

15 minutes until my conference call.


----------



## ruggercsc

14.5 minutes until my conference call.


----------



## caychanh

i will email a response whenever


----------



## ruggercsc

14.25 minutes until my conference call.


----------



## ruggercsc

14.1 minutes until my conference call.


----------



## caychanh

Please don't call to ask additional questions


----------



## ruggercsc

14 minutes until my conference call.


----------



## caychanh

TOP conference call


----------



## txjennah PE

Why is it not the long weekend yet spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

caychanh said:


> Nice, baby kittens?


5 weeks.


----------



## ruggercsc

13.75 minutes until my conference call.


----------



## caychanh

Closing eyes


----------



## ruggercsc

13.5 minutes until my conference call.


----------



## caychanh

closing eyes again


----------



## caychanh

need more coffee


----------



## caychanh

49 more to 1.1k


----------



## ruggercsc

vhab49_PE said:


> 5 weeks.


Did you see that article about the minivan not knowing a cat was on their roof as they were driving down the interstate.


----------



## vee043324

Spam from PMW!


----------



## ruggercsc

12.5 minutes until my conference call.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Pics!!
> 
> EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


Gotta figure that one out.


----------



## ruggercsc

12 minutes until my conference call.


----------



## vee043324

Whoops no it’s PWM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## vee043324

15k!


----------



## ruggercsc

11.5 minutes until my conference call.


----------



## ruggercsc

11.25 minutes until my conference call.


----------



## vee043324

This airport is beautiful


----------



## caychanh

I saw a baby kitten last week, just sitting and breathing in the corner while the mommy cat is out and about.


----------



## vee043324

Also empty


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tabby kitty gets a Topsies!   :bananalama:


----------



## ruggercsc

11 .1 minutes until my conference call.


----------



## vee043324

Two for two


----------



## ruggercsc

11minutes until my conference call.


----------



## vee043324

Those kitties are so cute!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## ruggercsc

10.5  minutes until my conference call.


----------



## vee043324

Should i order a drink at the airport?


----------



## ruggercsc

10.25 minutes until my conference call.


----------



## ruggercsc

10.1 minutes until my conference call.


----------



## vee043324

Craving a Moscow mule.


----------



## leggo PE

caychanh said:


> so tired of this spam


Impossible!


----------



## ruggercsc

10 minutes until my conference call.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vee043324 said:


> Should i order a drink at the airport?


yes


----------



## vee043324

Spam spam spam.


----------



## ruggercsc

9.5 minutes until my conference call.


----------



## vee043324

15k!


----------



## ruggercsc

9.1 minutes until my conference call.


----------



## vee043324

Need to find a bar


----------



## ruggercsc

9.01 minutes until my conference call.


----------



## vee043324

All I see is a BK and a Starbucks


----------



## ME_VT_PE

vee043324 said:


> Should i order a drink at the airport?


no you should order 5


----------



## vee043324

Sigh this drink is going to cost like $20


----------



## ruggercsc

9.001 minutes until my conference call.


----------



## ruggercsc

9 minutes until my conference call.


----------



## vee043324

ME_VT said:


> no you should order 5


Let’s be friends.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ruggercsc said:


> Did you see that article about the minivan not knowing a cat was on their roof as they were driving down the interstate.


Aww. poor kitty.


----------



## ruggercsc

8.75 20 minutes until my conference call.


----------



## vee043324

That’s the kind of positivity I need in my life rn


----------



## ruggercsc

8.5 minutes until my conference call.


----------



## vee043324

I need someone encouraging me to have all the drinks


----------



## ruggercsc

8 minutes until my conference call.


----------



## vee043324

Someone just took out a guitar and is playing it at the gate


----------



## vee043324

Sir why are you disrupting this pleasant quietness


----------



## vee043324

Inconsiderate!


----------



## ruggercsc

Finally reached 1,000 posts


----------



## caychanh

Just woke up spam


----------



## ME_VT_PE

vee043324 said:


> That’s the kind of positivity I need in my life rn


I took my recycling out on monday night, but looked at it last night and was kind of impressed at how full it was already


----------



## caychanh

Nice!  we're in 1k club



ruggercsc said:


> Finally reached 1,000 posts


----------



## vee043324

ruggercsc said:


> Finally reached 1,000 posts


Same! And so did @caychanh ! Today is a big day.


----------



## Mr. Zane

ruggercsc said:


> 9 minutes until my conference call.


Refresh yourself before dialing...


----------



## ruggercsc

7



vee043324 said:


> Inconsiderate!


Pull a John Belushi from Animal House.


----------



## caychanh

another 1k to go


----------



## vee043324

ME_VT said:


> I took my recycling out on monday night, but looked at it last night and was kind of impressed at how full it was already


I almost took a picture of all the white claw cans my friend and I went through last night but then didn’t because it was excessive. GOD DAMN.


----------



## vee043324

ruggercsc said:


> 7
> 
> Pull a John Belushi from Animal House.


I’ve never seen animal house ... embarrassing spam.


----------



## vee043324

this airport is so nice wow


----------



## vee043324

DCA is a real shitshow


----------



## ruggercsc

vee043324 said:


> I’ve never seen animal house ... embarrassing spam.


One of the classics.


----------



## vee043324

There are like 3 working outlets per terminal.


----------



## vee043324

And here there are SO MANY OUTLETS.


----------



## vee043324

Okay need to find a bar.


----------



## caychanh

Deal or no deal? @vee043324


----------



## ruggercsc

I can't think of one scene in Animal House that is not a classic.


----------



## caychanh

943 to go


----------



## caychanh

Time for a soda


----------



## caychanh

Refill Mickey D's iced tea

priceless


----------



## vee043324

caychanh said:


> Deal or no deal? @vee043324


Deal deal deal deal deal. A 6pack in DC costs me ~$13.50


----------



## vee043324

After taxes.


----------



## caychanh

wow.

I'll stock up at Krogers today then.


----------



## vee043324

Jealous.


----------



## vee043324

But happy for you!’


----------



## leggo PE

Kittens so cute!! Are they siblings, @vhab49_PE?


----------



## caychanh

So it only comes in can?


----------



## vee043324

Can you download episodes on HBO go like you can on the Netflix app?


----------



## vee043324

Yes, only can!


----------



## caychanh

My kids would think its a soft drink.  Cool


----------



## vee043324

Or does someone want to recommend something off Netflix for me to watch on my flight?


----------



## vee043324

Needs to be funny.


----------



## caychanh

I only know kid shows.  Power rangers and DinoTrucks


----------



## caychanh

Didn't know u can download netflix movies.


----------



## caychanh

Few months ago I had my kids watch the original "Home alone"


----------



## vee043324

Yeah you can for offline viewing which is nice


----------



## leggo PE

vee043324 said:


> Or does someone want to recommend something off Netflix for me to watch on my flight?


Whatcha into? Recently, my fiance and I watched a few episodes of the "Rapture" docuseries. A few of the episodes (Logic, T.I.) were better than others, IMO.

I've heard good things about The Crown, but haven't watched it yet... Anthony Bourdain's Parts Unknown is good one.


----------



## vee043324

Flight delayed 20 mins


----------



## vee043324

leggo PE said:


> Whatcha into? Recently, my fiance and I watched a few episodes of the "Rapture" docuseries. A few of the episodes (Logic, T.I.) were better than others, IMO.
> 
> I've heard good things about The Crown, but haven't watched it yet... Anthony Bourdain's Parts Unknown is good one.


I’ve heard A LOT about the Crown too. I think that’s my bext one to watch


----------



## leggo PE

vee043324 said:


> Needs to be funny.


Ugh, didn't see this. I didn't provide you with any funny recommendations.

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## caychanh

I would like to be able to watch a full movie one day.  Some ppl do it at work, but they are now gone.


----------



## vee043324

Next


----------



## vee043324

Not bext


----------



## vee043324

caychanh said:


> I would like to be able to watch a full movie one day.  Some ppl do it at work, but they are now gone.


Lololol


----------



## leggo PE

@vee043324, have you seen The Boss Baby?


----------



## leggo PE

Trolls and Hercules are also on there.


----------



## leggo PE

Also, have been meaning to watch Mortified Nation.


----------



## mhami

When I wake up in the middle of the night I play Frasier, a great show, and it puts me in a happy place to go back to sleep.


----------



## mhami

I tried watching Housewives for a while, that didn't work out so well because it keeps playing when I'm asleep and then my daytime behavior was less than exemplary.


----------



## mhami

The same could be said for Vikings.  I fast forwarded through the gore when I was awake, didn't ff when it kept playing while I was asleep, got a little aggressive at work.


----------



## vee043324

leggo PE said:


> @vee043324, have you seen The Boss Baby?


Yess I watched it on my last flight and loved it!


----------



## vee043324

Hercules might be a good one


----------



## vee043324

Also tempted to go in a v different direction and watch house of cards


----------



## Dean Agnostic

WohoOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Dean Agnostic

@knight1fox3 , Go kf, go Kf, WohoooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOO! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## AyanHein

wow


----------



## AyanHein

This is where you release your ..........................


----------



## AyanHein

................


----------



## AyanHein

SPAM!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

vee043324 said:


> Yess I watched it on my last flight and loved it!


Haha, funny coincidence! I fell asleep watching it like a month ago, but my fiance stayed up and said it was actually really good. He wasn't really super excited to watch it, but I got to pick. Figures, I'd be the one to fall asleep.


----------



## knight1fox3

ruggercsc said:


> I can't think of one scene in Animal House that is not a classic.


They can't do that to our pledges!!!


----------



## vee043324

Bar doesn’t have white claw and also can’t make a Moscow mule.


----------



## vee043324

Went for grapefruit vodka  soda instead


----------



## vee043324

Tempted to get fries but will restrain!


----------



## leggo PE

I'm tired.


----------



## leggo PE

But fear not, spam all day to 15k is still happening.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

@leggo PE tie the knot!~~~~~ arty-smiley-048:


----------



## vee043324

15k?


----------



## leggo PE

I'm gonna tie that knot! Next year.


----------



## ruggercsc

knight1fox3 said:


> They can't do that to our pledges!!!


See if you can guess what I am now.........................a Zit.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Just Kidding!  arty-smiley-048:


----------



## vee043324

15k!


----------



## vee043324

This drink is horrible.


----------



## vee043324

Downloaded Ali Wong’s new comedy special and 5 episodes of the office.


----------



## vee043324

Will forever rewatch the office.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

leggo PE said:


> I'm gonna tie that knot! Next year.


:thumbs:


----------



## bellalshaaban

I've been gone for an hour and only 200 more posts???


----------



## vee043324

pjavery said:


> I can't handle the office. Tried to watch it, but just too much second hand embarrassment for me.
> 
> And I'm a massive binge watcher who will watch almost anything.


Really?? I hated it when I first started it and then fell in love 

parks and rec?


----------



## vee043324

pjavery said:


> PNR is one of my favorite shows. Don't seem to have that problem with it at all (but I know a lot of folks who can't handle the office also can't handle PNR).


Wow yeah I’m surprised you like parks. I think you need to give Michael Scott another try


----------



## vee043324

Random question: has anyone tried gravity blankets or Microsoft surface laptops?

I bought both two nights ago after a few too many WCs.


----------



## vee043324

To be fair, I desperately needed a new laptop.


----------



## vee043324

I bought the burgundy one!


----------



## vee043324

Or oxblood, as i prefer.


----------



## vee043324

pjavery said:


> I'll consider it. My current list is pretty long. (Making my way through B99 now).


What is B99 and why have I heard so much about it recently?


----------



## caychanh

a bar at the airport?

I was at one in denver and I could not breathe in there


----------



## vee043324

Where are all of my spam friends??? @leggo PE @SacMe24 @squaretaper @caychanh @Dean Agnostic @vhab49_PE ? 

optional: @RBHeadge PE @knight1fox3


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Hey Veeeeeeeeeeeeeeee~ arty-smiley-048:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Kittens so cute!! Are they siblings, @vhab49_PE?


Unknown.  Based on them all being different hair styles (what is that called on a cat?) and colors, I would say no, but I am not an expert in kitten genetics.


----------



## vee043324

Hi!!!!


----------



## vee043324

pjavery said:


> Brooklyn 99?
> 
> It's Andy Samberg's comedy - it was on Fox for 5 seasons &amp; then canceled &amp; then immediately picked up by NBC for season 6. There was a crazy amount of fan support after the fox announcement.
> 
> That's actually what got me started with it, and it's been a good decision. I literally laugh out loud at least once per episode. It's been great for keeping my spirits up the past two weeks while we've been waiting on results.


On Netflix? Need something that makes me physically laugh out loud


----------



## SacMe24

vee043324 said:


> Where are all of my spam friends??? @leggo PE @SacMe24 @squaretaper @caychanh @Dean Agnostic @vhab49_PE ?
> 
> optional: @RBHeadge PE @knight1fox3


Haha.. I think we're all disillusioned that results weren't released today.... at least I decided to take a break from EB...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Trolls and Hercules are also on there.


Trolls is a trip.  Like, I really feel like someone was on a lot of substances during the making of...


----------



## vee043324

I know   



SacMe24 said:


> Haha.. I think we're all disillusioned that results weren't released today.... at least I decided to take a break from EB...


I know   I hear that. Plus @ME_VT


----------



## Mr. Zane

Time to go home...



vee043324 said:


> Where are all of my spam friends??? @leggo PE @SacMe24 @squaretaper @caychanh @Dean Agnostic @vhab49_PE ?
> 
> optional: @RBHeadge PE @knight1fox3


----------



## leggo PE

vee043324 said:


> Where are all of my spam friends??? @leggo PE @SacMe24 @squaretaper @caychanh @Dean Agnostic @vhab49_PE ?
> 
> optional: @RBHeadge PE @knight1fox3


I'm here, I'm here.


----------



## vee043324

Whoops typed I know twice. Drink is strong.


----------



## caychanh

was actually working a bit MIA working


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SacMe24 said:


> Haha.. I think we're all disillusioned that results weren't released today.... at least I decided to take a break from EB...


Here.  Sort of.  Doing snow loads today. Brain is home with foster kittens.  (New batch arrived today!)


----------



## caychanh

calling all spammers we're not moving fast enough, but its good spam


----------



## vee043324

Mr. Zane said:


> Time to go home...


Plus you @Mr. Zane  !!!


----------



## ME_VT_PE

vee043324 said:


> I know
> 
> I know   I hear that. Plus @ME_VT


I'm leaving work early screw this! Time to hop in my time machine aka slam some brews


----------



## vee043324

caychanh said:


> was actually working a bit MIA working


Working? Who actually works? Jk jk.


----------



## vee043324

caychanh said:


> calling all spammers we're not moving fast enough, but its good spam


This.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Unknown.  Based on them all being different hair styles (what is that called on a cat?) and colors, I would say no, but I am not an expert in kitten genetics.


I thought mama kitties could have kittens with different fur colors/hair lengths. I even think that it's possible for a litter of kitties to have more than one father involved...


----------



## caychanh

In my mind I'm working 10 hours a day, but time spent is alot less.


----------



## Mr. Zane

vee043324 said:


> Plus you @Mr. Zane  !!!


Ughhh... I am not productive this week at all. Every day I am tired of waiting... :hung:


----------



## leggo PE

Okay, let's go for a mini goal, spammers. Let's spam to 12k!


----------



## vee043324

The guy next to me ordered a glass of red wine and salmon with veggies at the bar. I feel like he’s the kind of guy who drinks red wine for the antioxidants. Definitely goals.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!

EDIT: Topsies!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## Mr. Zane

vee043324 said:


> Working? Who actually works? Jk jk.


I am actually just sitting in the office...


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## vee043324

Mr. Zane said:


> Ughhh... I am not productive this week at all. Every day I am tired of waiting... :hung:


Same. So many people asking if I know yet. Like NO, IF I KNEW, I would have told you!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> Where are all of my spam friends??? @leggo PE @SacMe24 @squaretaper @caychanh @Dean Agnostic @vhab49_PE ?
> 
> optional: @RBHeadge PE @knight1fox3


Underground on metro


----------



## vee043324

12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## vee043324

RBHeadge PE said:


> Underground on metro


With cell phone service. Impressive.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## vee043324

12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## vee043324

12k!


----------



## vee043324

12k!


----------



## Mr. Zane

vee043324 said:


> Same. So many people asking if I know yet. Like NO, IF I KNEW, I would have told you!


Dont know what to do tonight...Just think to eat... alot...


----------



## SacMe24

Mr. Zane said:


> Ughhh... I am not productive this week at all. Every day I am tired of waiting... :hung:


I'm in the same mode as you... I spend 1/2 my day checking this board and anxiously waiting for news from NCEES..


----------



## vee043324

12k!


----------



## vee043324

Mr. Zane said:


> Dont know what to do tonight...Just think to eat... alot...


Endorse that.


----------



## vee043324

12k!


----------



## vee043324

12k!


----------



## Mr. Zane

SacMe24 said:


> I'm in the same mode as you... I spend 1/2 my day checking this board and anxiously waiting for news from NCEES..


I had a big buffet lunch, I am feeling guilty really. I even feel my glucose level is super high...


----------



## vee043324

12k!


----------



## caychanh

15k any time now


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> I thought mama kitties could have kittens with different fur colors/hair lengths. I even think that it's possible for a litter of kitties to have more than one father involved...


It is possible I guess.  They were all brought to the shelter together, and about the same size.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> It is possible I guess.  They were all brought to the shelter together, and about the same size.


I want one!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## vee043324

I think I’m gaining stress eating weight. Juicing for the next few days.


----------



## caychanh

almost quitting time for me today


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> With cell phone service. Impressive.


Special phone?

Plus WiFi at the stations


----------



## caychanh

Topsies


----------



## caychanh

My phone can't hold a charge long enough to last the day


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## caychanh

back in the days my phone battery lasts for days with the smaller batteries.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## caychanh

spam on leggo u rolling


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> I thought mama kitties could have kittens with different fur colors/hair lengths. I even think that it's possible for a litter of kitties to have more than one father involved...


The more you know.....

"Female cats, also called “queens,” usually give birth to litters of 3 to 5 kittens, but as many as 19 have been born at once. And while it’s true that every kitten on this earth is cute in its own way, even those from the same litter can look completely different. Which, frankly, explains a lot about The Aristocats.

This is because queens can be impregnated by more than one male, or tomcat, during a single ovulation period. It’s a phenomenon called “heteropaternal superfecundation.”"


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## caychanh

quitting time.

Need another soda for the road


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## vee043324

12k!


----------



## vee043324

12k! From my iPhone!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## vee043324

12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## vee043324

My battery is also garbage


----------



## caychanh

we're not at 12k yet?


----------



## vee043324

12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## vee043324

Yeah where are we at actually


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## caychanh

alot of activity today and we only did 2k


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## caychanh

leggo has gone in full force


----------



## leggo PE

We're almost to 11.5k... Spam away to 12k!


----------



## caychanh

spam ahead


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## caychanh

watch out don't slip on the spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## caychanh

I like mini series on HBO go


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## caychanh

that's the only cable service i have so nothing to compare it to


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## Mr. Zane

vee043324 said:


> My battery is also garbage


If you have Galaxy S7 active, you will spend your whole day without charging...


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## caychanh

spam on

TOP


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## caychanh

14 to go to 1.1k


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## caychanh

I almost did 200 posts today


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## vee043324

Mr. Zane said:


> If you have Galaxy S7 active, you will spend your whole day without charging...


Work phone is a galaxy. I like the bigger screen. Battery is definitely better than iPhone.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## caychanh

I can't even read my on replies


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

They Said tonight is the night  arty-smiley-048:


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## caychanh

spam on up and up away


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## caychanh

its already 3:30 pm here.  u mean around 6pm?


----------



## vee043324

12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## caychanh

we might get to 15k by 6pm today?  maybe


----------



## vee043324

12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> I want one!


I bring it to you. I need a vaca anyway.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## vee043324

12k!


----------



## caychanh

spam on 8


----------



## Mr. Zane

vee043324 said:


> Work phone is a galaxy. I like the bigger screen. Battery is definitely better than iPhone.


S7 active is 4000mAh...really like a car battery...


----------



## caychanh

7


----------



## vee043324

12k!


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I bring it to you. I need a vaca anyway.


Our current kitty needs a playmate, but I wonder if he'd be too rough with an itty bitty kitten?


----------



## vee043324

12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## caychanh

nice my crappy lg g4 only gets about 4 hours screen time at best, 3000 mah


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## caychanh

spam on


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## Mr. Zane

Mr. Zane said:


> S7 active is 4000mAh...really like a car battery...


Lets watch sth. very funny..


----------



## caychanh

time to roll spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Our current kitty needs a playmate, but I wonder if he'd be too rough with an itty bitty kitten?


You never know.  And they are tiny little one hand kittens.


----------



## caychanh

looks like fun but gtg maybe i'll catch up tonight


----------



## caychanh

2


----------



## caychanh

1


----------



## caychanh

1.1k


----------



## Dean Agnostic

@caychanh you went above and beyond. Your future is bright!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Dean Agnostic

arty-smiley-048: this week, we'll have a pity party!


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Just Kidding  arty-smiley-048:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Our current kitty needs a playmate, but I wonder if he'd be too rough with an itty bitty kitten?


They are tiny kittens.  About the size of a hand.


----------



## vee043324

vhab49_PE said:


> They are tiny kittens.  About the size of a hand.


Omg. Need.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vee043324 said:


> Omg. Need.


ok.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

i NEED TO MAKE SURE NOBODY HAS BUMPED THE ILLINOIS THREAD..  HOLD PLEASE.


----------



## vee043324

Passenger boarding plane has a LV briefcase. Wow. Baller.


----------



## shmoe

almost time to leave spam


----------



## shmoe

I've been here an extra 30 minutes already spam


----------



## vee043324

Getting on plane! Talk to you all back home in DC!


----------



## shmoe

plus I had a working lunch, sooooo I'm counting that too


----------



## shmoe

high hopes for tomorrow


----------



## shmoe

get pumped


----------



## Dean Agnostic

Good luck y'all! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## sersmay

ayyy did the results come out spam??


----------



## vee043324

Taking forever to depart spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Think I shall go home and play with kittens.


----------



## Dean Agnostic

I want Gingerale on the plane


----------



## Dean Agnostic

a can of Gingerale


----------



## Dean Agnostic

vhab49_PE said:


> Think I shall go home and play with kittens.


You foster kittens?


----------



## shmoe

finally leaving.


----------



## shmoe

dentist appointment tomorrow AM


----------



## shmoe

Possibly some fillings? yikes.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dean Agnostic said:


> You foster kittens?


Yep.


----------



## shmoe

Gotta go home and floss so that I've can say I've been flossing "recently"


----------



## Dean Agnostic

vhab49_PE said:


> Yep.


You seem like a nice person, I could have expected that  :thumbs: .


----------



## Mr. Zane

vee043324 said:


> Getting on plane! Talk to you all back home in DC!


Enjoy your flight and Ginger Ale...


----------



## sersmay

Dean Agnostic said:


> a can of Gingerale


i asked for this when i flew a few weeks ago. they said they were running low and if they could offer something else. had a sprite instead. a travesty.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> Where are all of my spam friends??? @leggo PE @SacMe24 @squaretaper @caychanh @Dean Agnostic @vhab49_PE ?
> 
> optional: @RBHeadge PE @knight1fox3


Sorry! Working! I'm CAD-ing like a madman! Project is 4 weeks late!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam away to 12k!


----------



## sersmay

12k spamalamalot.


----------



## P-E

Post


----------



## knight1fox3

squaretaper said:


> Sorry! Working! I'm CAD-ing like a madman! Project is 4 weeks late!


That's because you don't have the latest software with not performing your regular updates! For shame! ldman:


----------



## txjennah PE

going home spam


----------



## txjennah PE

bye


----------



## txjennah PE

bye


----------



## txjennah PE

bye


----------



## txjennah PE

bye


----------



## txjennah PE

bye


----------



## txjennah PE

bye


----------



## txjennah PE

bye


----------



## txjennah PE

bye


----------



## txjennah PE

bye


----------



## txjennah PE

bye


----------



## txjennah PE

bye


----------



## txjennah PE

bye


----------



## txjennah PE

bye


----------



## txjennah PE

bye


----------



## txjennah PE

bye


----------



## txjennah PE

bye


----------



## txjennah PE

bye


----------



## txjennah PE

bye


----------



## txjennah PE

bye


----------



## txjennah PE

bye


----------



## txjennah PE

bye


----------



## txjennah PE

bye

Edit: TOP! Ok, bye for real.


----------



## vee043324

Dean Agnostic said:


> I want Gingerale on the plane


I actually got gingerale! I missed the ginger from not having a Moscow mule.


----------



## vee043324

PASS for you @Dean Agnostic !!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dean Agnostic said:


> You seem like a nice person, I could have expected that  :thumbs: .


It is a tough job. I sold the idea to the hubby and kids as endless kittens... Never any cats.  Hardest part is taking the little guys back to be adopted.


----------



## vee043324

Back in DC spam!


----------



## vee043324

At the dreaded gate 35x at DCA.


----------



## vee043324

Absolute worst gate ever.


----------



## vee043324

Because it’s not a gate, you have to take a bus to the airport.


----------



## vee043324

It’s like a 1 min drive but still.


----------



## vee043324

Is tomorrow the day?


----------



## vee043324

Going crazy spam.


----------



## vee043324

I’ve been tense for like a week now.


----------



## vee043324

I know we all are.


----------



## vee043324

Currently all crowding on the bus.


----------



## vee043324

Live spamming this disaster.


----------



## vee043324

Bus door closing.


----------



## vee043324

Still no movement.


----------



## vee043324

Moving!


----------



## vee043324

They are apparently upgrading the airport soon to get rid of this gate.


----------



## vee043324

But like how can that be completed before 2020??


----------



## vee043324

Might not even live in DC still at that point.


----------



## vee043324

Still on bus.


----------



## JohnLee

@Baconator


----------



## vee043324

Older women v loudly discussing their expensive Verizon bills.


----------



## vee043324

I feel you, older women.


----------



## vee043324

That was a strange spam ^^^


----------



## vee043324

Could be Interpreted weird.


----------



## vee043324

Clarification:  not physically touching anyone on this bus ride nor do I want to.


----------



## vee043324

Getting off bus!! Now to the baggage carousel!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> Because it’s not a gate, you have to take a bus to the airport.


This is super common in less developed countries...and apparently also in our nation's capital.


----------



## vee043324

squaretaper said:


> This is super common in less developed countries...and apparently also in our nation's capital.


It’s v v v bad.


----------



## vee043324

Do i take an Uber home or the metro?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

God bless America.


----------



## vee043324

I think Uber.


----------



## vee043324

I have a huge ass luggage that id have to walk nearly a mile with


----------



## vee043324

It’s 80-something degrees here.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Uber? I hardly even know her!


----------



## vee043324

Oooh also have 40% off Uber for next ten rides!


----------



## vee043324

I can’t wait to go home and shower.


----------



## vee043324

What are we up to on this thread


----------



## vee043324

Need to check


----------



## vee043324

11,615!


----------



## vee043324

Waiting for Uber spam.


----------



## vee043324

Vivian is coming to get me.


----------



## vee043324

Thanks girl!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DoubleVee!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

BonusVee?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

StrangerVee?


----------



## vee043324

Oooh double Vee! Good one


----------



## vee043324

Vivian has snacks and trivia in her car


----------



## vee043324

Love


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> Vivian has snacks and tri*v*ia in her car


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> Could be Interpreted weird.


It's 2018, anything goes.


----------



## vee043324

Driving by Washington monument spam.


----------



## vee043324

V pretty.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> Driving by Washington monument spam.


But where are the missile silos?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> Oooh double Vee! Good one


That's just "w" in French, of course.


----------



## leggo PE

Just ordered new towels! We've been needing them for a while. Using the same, somewhat mismatched towels that I've had since I went to college. Couldn't resist that Anthro sale!


----------



## leggo PE

vee043324 said:


> I think Uber.


Lyft! Lyft! Not Uber! Uber is evil!


----------



## leggo PE

vee043324 said:


> Oooh also have 40% off Uber for next ten rides!


Well that changes things a little bit, maybe...


----------



## leggo PE

Man, slow spam this afternoon. There's gotta be some hard spamming tonight to get to 12k by end of day!


----------



## leggo PE

You know you're solidly an adult when you get excited about new towels (like now) and new bedding (like a month or two ago).


----------



## leggo PE

Spammers, if we can't make it to 12k by the end of today, we're going to have to doubledown and make it to 15k by the end of tomorrow.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@leggo PE I am here!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> @leggo PE I am here!


We can do this together! 13 pages is easy peasy for two!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

11,950!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 12k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

WAHOO!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!! SPAM to 12,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Great teamwork, @squaretaper!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Awesome!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Great teamwork, @squaretaper!!


What can I say, I really want to pass this dang test.


----------



## leggo PE

We did that in less than ten minutes, too!


----------



## leggo PE

I am impressed with your dedication to spamming, @squaretaper.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Still in the office, I need to finish this design, but tired.


----------



## leggo PE

I hope NCEES bestows the good news on you!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Just following the rules, ma'am.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> Still in the office, I need to finish this design, but tired.


Is it time for  :beerchug: yet?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> I am impressed with your dedication to spamming, @squaretaper.


Just following the rules, ma'am.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Is it time for  :beerchug: yet?


I have White Claw waiting for me at home.


----------



## leggo PE

Now let this be inspiration for all other spammers tomorrow!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Are you still at the office???


----------



## leggo PE

I am, but leaving in 10 or 15.


----------



## leggo PE

Just sent off an email response I needed to get out today.


----------



## leggo PE

Still excited about the towels! They look so fluffy!


----------



## leggo PE

Are you still in your office? I'm guessing yes... When are you leaving?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Still excited about the towels! They look so fluffy!


New towels and new socks are dope.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Are you still in your office? I'm guessing yes... When are you leaving?


Working late tonight, project is behind. Boo.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Are you still in your office? I'm guessing yes... When are you leaving?


How did your cooker thing work out? Make yogurt yet?

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> How did your cooker thing work out? Make yogurt yet?
> 
> Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


Haven't gotten it home yet! Haha. It's still sitting here at my desk.


----------



## leggo PE

There hasn't been a day where I haven't biked and not been going somewhere after work where it would be inconvenient to be carrying around.


----------



## leggo PE

Later spammers!


----------



## vee043324

leggo PE said:


> Just ordered new towels! We've been needing them for a while. Using the same, somewhat mismatched towels that I've had since I went to college. Couldn't resist that Anthro sale!


Oooh they’re having a sale?!


----------



## vee043324

Wooooo @leggo PE and @squaretaper !!!!


----------



## vee043324

Back at work tomorrow which means SPAM ALL DAY


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Spammy


----------



## vee043324

Watching CNN. Laundry going, already showered, and about 40% unpacked. Good enough for tonight.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ding


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ding


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ding


----------



## vee043324

Need to catch up on the news I’ve been ignoring all week


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ding


----------



## vee043324

Shit is still a mess, I see.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ding


----------



## vee043324

Spam!


----------



## vee043324

Ding!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I get a feeling


----------



## vee043324

Singing wth you!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Whoo hoo


----------



## vee043324

Dinging *


----------



## vee043324

Ding ding


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

That tonights going to be a good night!


----------



## vee043324

I have no food in my apartment DING


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

dingdingading


----------



## vee043324

Ooooh that’s a tbt


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

that was a top ding!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

these foster kittens are so very scared.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

they make kitty mountain


----------



## vee043324

Ding ding ding


----------



## vee043324

Awww poor kitties


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ding ding dong ding ding!


----------



## vee043324

Seeing scared animals makes me sad


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

it is our job to make them not be scaredycats.


----------



## vee043324

Nancy Pelosi on CNN tonight guys!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I bet they miss their mama.


----------



## vee043324

vhab49_PE said:


> it is our job to make them not be scaredycats.


I have faith in you!!


----------



## vee043324

Sad


----------



## vee043324

They will learn to trust soon. What is their story?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

i miss my mama


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vee043324 said:


> I have faith in you!!


thanks!  are you back from your trip now?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> Wooooo @leggo PE and @squaretaper !!!!


I'll be out of the office tomorrow, you'll have to carry the torch!


----------



## vee043324

My best friend has a dog that was found under a construction trailer in Georgia. They moved the trailer and his doggo siblings died. Dog has terrible anxiety but is the sweetest doggo I’ve ever met.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vaca over?


----------



## vee043324

Vaca over   but happy to be home in my own bed!


----------



## vee043324

And also to get back into a normal schedule


----------



## vee043324

Andbdrink a little less WC.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vee043324 said:


> My best friend has a dog that was found under a construction trailer in Georgia. They moved the trailer and his doggo siblings died. Dog has terrible anxiety but is the sweetest doggo I’ve ever met.


i have a friend who has a dog who was abused, took poor guy forever to trust her.  he was terrified of stairs too.


----------



## vee043324

Salads and veggies for the next week.


----------



## vee043324

vhab49_PE said:


> i have a friend who has a dog who was abused, took poor guy forever to trust her.  he was terrified of stairs too.


That makes me so sad    but happy when these doggos find good homes.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vee043324 said:


> They will learn to trust soon. What is their story?


they didn't give me a story.  probably just found somewhere.


----------



## vee043324

Save the doggos! And kitties!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I don't like to hear about abandoned or abused animals.  makes me sick.


----------



## vee043324

Need to log off now and get ready for bed. Hoping to be asleep by 10;30 tonight!


----------



## vee043324

Me too ^^^


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

nighty night!  more spam tomorrow!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

soft kitty


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

warm kitty


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

little ball of fur.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

happy kitty


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

sleepy kitty


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

purr


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

purr


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

purr


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

for my next number....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I don't know.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I want to bake something


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

but it is too hot.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

1


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

2


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

4


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

5


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

6


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

kids are fighting.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

not deserving of a top, that one.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Good night, spammers.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

White Claw got me sleepy.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Zzzzz...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

White Claw and Parks and Recreation with the TV timer.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## caychanh

Mornin


----------



## caychanh

Today has gots to be the day


----------



## caychanh

It is result day


----------



## caychanh

3k to 15k


----------



## caychanh

I can post faster on my phone


----------



## caychanh

Kids fight all day everyday

Just not this early in mornin


----------



## caychanh

Coffee is brewing


----------



## Mr. Zane

caychanh said:


> Coffee is brewing


are you really nervous bow?


----------



## vee043324

Had a dream I passed last night.


----------



## vee043324

I woke up crying.


----------



## vee043324

I feel nauseous.


----------



## vee043324

squaretaper said:


> White Claw and Parks and Recreation with the TV timer.


Best night ever.


----------



## vee043324

I can’t even get myself out of bed. I’ve become so full on obsessed with EB that yes I check it in the morning while still in bed.


----------



## vee043324

Anyone else experiencing crippling anxiety today?


----------



## vee043324

I’ll just keep checking my email today


----------



## vee043324

Looking like this:


----------



## vee043324




----------



## vee043324

Tbh I don’t think I’ve ever related more to a gif.


----------



## vee043324

Look at the fear in his eyes.

edit: first tops of the day!!  :bananalama:


----------



## vee043324

Letting myself experience crippling anxiety in bed for another 10 mins.


----------



## vee043324

I should have just taken this whole week off.


----------



## vee043324




----------



## vee043324




----------



## vee043324

Live stream of me in bed right now:


----------



## vee043324




----------



## vee043324

Okay I’ll stop with the gifs


----------



## vee043324

I just relate to them on such a deep level.


----------



## vee043324

Don’t we all?


----------



## vee043324

Need to get out of bed and ready for work


----------



## Mr. Zane

vee043324 said:


> Live stream of me in bed right now:


this..


----------



## caychanh

Spamming in traffic


----------



## caychanh

Today today


----------



## caychanh

2 strike home run


----------



## vee043324

If it’s not today honestly I may need to be admitted into a hospital.


----------



## vee043324

Because my heart will either explode or stop


----------



## caychanh

Spamming in traffic


----------



## ME_VT_PE

Today is the day


----------



## caychanh

Spamming in traffic


----------



## caychanh

Today chilling


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Good morning everyone! Who's ready for another day of watching the examinees not get their results?

:17:


----------



## Voomie

Wrapping up a couple of projects today spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ME_VT_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Good morning everyone! Who's ready for another day of watching the examinees not get their results?
> 
> :17:


RBHeadge you used to be the voice of reason, our north star if you will...


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ME_VT said:


> RBHeadge you used to be the voice of reason, our north star if you will...


spam thread comments don't count

tops


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Ble_PE said:


> Mornin'!


wood


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> This seriously isn't done yet? What is this @NJmike PE, a Dell forum?! :dunno:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/SFUgzFR.mp4


Well, this sorry bunch is doing better than the Fall Thread did. at least here we have a chance of still killing it



knight1fox3 said:


>


:true:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Only 250 active users right now.

Can we get 3000 posts today?


----------



## P-E

Ble_PE said:


> Mornin'!


Wood


----------



## P-E

Coffee time


----------



## P-E

Coffee time


----------



## P-E

Coffee time


----------



## P-E

Coffee time


----------



## P-E

Coffee time


----------



## P-E

Coffee time


----------



## P-E

Coffee time


----------



## P-E

Coffee time


----------



## P-E

Coffee time


----------



## P-E

Coffee time


----------



## P-E

Coffee time


----------



## P-E

Coffee time


----------



## P-E

Coffee time


----------



## P-E

Coffee time


----------



## P-E

Coffee time


----------



## P-E

Coffee time


----------



## P-E

Coffee time


----------



## P-E

Coffee time


----------



## P-E

Coffee time


----------



## P-E

Coffee time


----------



## P-E

Coffee time

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## Ble_PE

Coffee sounds good!


----------



## P-E

Essential.  After last nights beers


----------



## P-E

Cs took game 5!


----------



## Mr. Zane

vee043324 said:


> If it’s not today honestly I may need to be admitted into a hospital.


you need to reserve the ambulance coz you won't be the onlyvone need it...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

400 users. People are waking up now.


----------



## vee043324

Deep breaths.


----------



## Mr. Zane

RBHeadge PE said:


> 400 users. People are waking up now.


yes, i am wondering why not they register a username and talk to us....


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mr. Zane said:


> yes, i am wondering why not they register a username and talk to us....


introverted engineers. Kind of redundant when you think about it.

I lurked a year and only started posting immediately after I got my pass result....


----------



## matt267 PE

P-E said:


> Coffee time
> 
> ToP :bananalama:


I"ll take a decaf


----------



## Master slacker

dfgsfd gsg sfd gsfdg dfgsdfjhtykjfykugkl


----------



## Mr. Zane

RBHeadge PE said:


> introverted engineers. Kind of redundant when you think about it.
> 
> I lurked a year and only started posting immediately after I got my pass result....


Can understand...


----------



## Mr. Zane

RBHeadge PE said:


> introverted engineers. Kind of redundant when you think about it.
> 
> I lurked a year and only started posting immediately after I got my pass result....


will the result be shown on NCEES page or state board page?


----------



## ME_VT_PE




----------



## caychanh

A little early but activity should get ramped up once the west coast spammers wake up


----------



## caychanh

my F5 button is getting pretty worn doesn't spring much


----------



## caychanh

The mouse buttons are done for, need new one


----------



## caychanh

If i get to 2k i'm passing

Out


----------



## caychanh

paying online bills before I lose focus this morning


----------



## Mr. Zane

caychanh said:


> If i get to 2k i'm passing
> 
> Out


Will you get any reward or increase after passing?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mr. Zane said:


> will the result be shown on NCEES page or state board page?


depends on teh state. Most people get it through the NCEES page. Not sure what happens in Texas because they have their own thing. Check the October Texas results thread to be sure.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

caychanh said:


> my F5 button is getting pretty worn doesn't spring much


that's how you know you're doing it right.


----------



## vee043324

first spam from office in over a week!


----------



## vee043324

i'm back!


----------



## vee043324

i'm back!


----------



## vee043324

i'm back!

tops!!  :bananalama:


----------



## vee043324

can't wait to have a super productive day!!!!!!!


----------



## vee043324

soo0o0o0o0o productive


----------



## caychanh

I will within a certain time period.

automatic promotion if I pass


----------



## vee043324

lolololololol nothing happens at work for me if i pass.


----------



## vee043324

other than my boss's office gains a PE.


----------



## vee043324

#HillLife


----------



## caychanh

I've been waiting for this promotion for years.

Been at the same job title the last 11 years, makes me look unsuccesssful.

But I have great financial planning so no worries.

More money comes with the terrority, but I'm not sweating it.

I just hope to pass so I don't have to keep clocking in and out and keep track of my time card down to the minute.


----------



## Voomie

Had a good staff meeting and our client doesn't hate our work and want to give us more.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## caychanh

Voomie said:


> Had a good staff meeting and our client doesn't hate our work and want to give us more.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Nice,

At my workplace we can't wait to give more work to consultants, but the budget is limited.


----------



## Mr. Zane

caychanh said:


> I've been waiting for this promotion for years.
> 
> Been at the same job title the last 11 years, makes me look unsuccesssful.
> 
> But I have great financial planning so no worries.
> 
> More money comes with the terrority, but I'm not sweating it.
> 
> I just hope to pass so I don't have to keep clocking in and out and keep track of my time card down to the minute.


Best of luck today... You should be a RE after being a PE...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

caychanh said:


> I will within a certain time period.
> 
> automatic promotion if I pass


lucky duck.


----------



## Mr. Zane

vee043324 said:


> lolololololol nothing happens at work for me if i pass.


Well, self-accomplishment... that why I pursue it..


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Voomie said:


> Had a good staff meeting and our client doesn't hate our work and want to give us more.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Always a win!


----------



## caychanh

Time card clocking in and out is crazy.

Can't go over a minute, because its overtime.

Short a min and i'm short 0.25 hour paycheck.


----------



## Mr. Zane

vee043324 said:


> soo0o0o0o0o productive






vhab49_PE said:


> lucky duck.






caychanh said:


> Nice,
> 
> At my workplace we can't wait to give more work to consultants, but the budget is limited.






Voomie said:


> Had a good staff meeting and our client doesn't hate our work and want to give us more.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Are we gonna make 15k today?


----------



## vee043324

Mr. Zane said:


> Well, self-accomplishment... that why I pursue it..


exactly!


----------



## vee043324

no billable hours in gov work. love that.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

caychanh said:


> I've been waiting for this promotion for years.
> 
> Been at the same job title the last 11 years, makes me look unsuccesssful.
> 
> But I have great financial planning so no worries.
> 
> More money comes with the terrority, but I'm not sweating it.
> 
> I just hope to pass so I don't have to keep clocking in and out and keep track of my time card down to the minute.


You'll be great.  I was at my previous job with an unlicense-able degree for almost 10 years, then here for 5 1/2 before i passed, so I was an 'intern' for 15 years.  So excited that I finally got to drop that from my title.


----------



## Mr. Zane

vee043324 said:


> no billable hours in gov work. love that.


I work 20 hours a week and no punch in and out... arty-smiley-048:


----------



## caychanh

Hope i get good news soon maybe today


----------



## vee043324

currently at 12,220 here.


----------



## vee043324

spam to 13k?


----------



## vee043324

spam to 13k?


----------



## vee043324

spam to 13k?


----------



## vee043324

spam to 13k?

edit:  tops! :bananalama:


----------



## vee043324

spam to 13k?


----------



## vee043324

spam to 13k?


----------



## vee043324

spam to 13k?


----------



## caychanh

Nice,

I work 4 days a week, 10 hrs a day so I get a day off every week.

However, once I pass I have to work the 9/80 schedule so can only be off once every two weeks, but I can go home earlier which is a warm welcome.


----------



## vee043324

nervous spamming?


----------



## vee043324

nervous spamming?


----------



## vee043324

nervous spamming?


----------



## vee043324

shaking uncontrollably spamming?


----------



## vee043324

shaking uncontrollably spamming?


----------



## vee043324

shaking uncontrollably spamming?


----------



## vee043324

shaking uncontrollably spamming?


----------



## vee043324

shaking uncontrollably spamming?


----------



## vee043324

262 emails in outlook. down from 500.


----------



## vee043324

deleting most.


----------



## caychanh

nervous pressing F5


----------



## vee043324

anxiety spam.


----------



## vee043324

anxiety spam.


----------



## caychanh

nervous pressing F5


----------



## vee043324

anxiety spam.


----------



## caychanh

nervous pressing F5


----------



## vee043324

anxiety spam.


----------



## caychanh

nervous pressing F5


----------



## vee043324

anxiety spam.


----------



## caychanh

nervous pressing F5


----------



## vee043324

anxiety spam. 

edit: tops again! :bananalama:


----------



## caychanh

nervous pressing F5


----------



## vee043324

anxiety spam.


----------



## caychanh

nervous pressing F5


----------



## vee043324

anxiety spam.


----------



## vee043324

anxiety spam.


----------



## vee043324

anxiety spam.


----------



## vee043324

anxiety spam.


----------



## vee043324

anxiety spam.


----------



## vee043324

anxiety spam.


----------



## caychanh

another hour or two until spam starts ramping up, but you're spamming for all of us right now


----------



## vee043324

I get this note too much: New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## caychanh

nervous pressing F5


----------



## vee043324

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## vee043324

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## caychanh

nervous pressing F5


----------



## vee043324

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## vee043324

I don't like that message.


----------



## vee043324

let me spam in peace please


----------



## vee043324

anxiety spam!


----------



## vee043324

anxiety spam!


----------



## vee043324

anxiety spam!


----------



## vee043324

anxiety spam!


----------



## vee043324

anxiety spam!


----------



## vee043324

anxiety spam!


----------



## caychanh

NCEES should be awake by now

TOPsies


----------



## vee043324

anxiety spam!


----------



## caychanh

NCEES:  drinking coffee

Will press send to submit results in T ---- 6 hours before we go home.


----------



## vee043324

anxiety spam!


----------



## caychanh

Nothing going on yet


----------



## chaserclayton




----------



## caychanh

6 more hours


----------



## caychanh

chaserclayton said:


> View attachment 11367


True?


----------



## caychanh

So Kim answered a question that you didn't ask specifically?


----------



## chaserclayton

caychanh said:


> True?


Talk to Kim yourself.


----------



## caychanh

Sure I'll call Kim


----------



## caychanh

Today should be the day


----------



## vee043324

that is garbage. don't believe it.


----------



## Mr. Zane

chaserclayton said:


> View attachment 11367


really?ﾍ(･_|


----------



## ME_VT_PE

View attachment 11370


----------



## chaserclayton

ME_VT said:


> View attachment 11370


See.


----------



## ME_VT_PE

ME_VT said:


>


@vee043324


----------



## caychanh

Back to work SPAM


----------



## txjennah PE

Good luck today everyone! I'll be in a client meeting from 10 -12 today (crossing my fingers it goes well, I'm a little nervous), but I'll be thinking about you guys! I hope for a PASS for everyone!


----------



## txjennah PE

Also my husband broke our coffee pot last night by accident.


----------



## Baconator

Here we go


----------



## NJmike PE

Baconator said:


> Here we go


nope


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah said:


> Also my husband broke our coffee pot last night by accident.


W.T.F. Did you send him from the house until the situation is corrected?


----------



## matt267 PE

chaserclayton said:


> View attachment 11367


----------



## Baconator

NJmike PE said:


> nope


You sound like Sap


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

It has begun!  Whoooooo .... cares?  I don't, got the green box and I'm just here for the spam.

EDIT:  TOPSIES!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Slay the P.E.

txjennah said:


> Also my husband broke our coffee pot last night by accident.


"Grounds" for divorce


----------



## vee043324

so i guess no work is going to get done today..


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Baconator

Baconator said:


> You sound like Sap


He didn't believe me either


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Baconator

Good luck everyone


----------



## txjennah PE

Slay the P.E. said:


> "Grounds" for divorce


Ahahaha, my punny husband would appreciate that.


----------



## caychanh

I see the baconator is here today.  It is today

I believe I believe


----------



## caychanh

Still over 100 pages left to 15k


----------



## caychanh

Still over 100 pages left to 15k


----------



## caychanh

Still over 100 pages left to 15k


----------



## caychanh

Still over 100 pages left to 15k


----------



## caychanh

Ok today i have to wait 2 seconds before posting again


----------



## caychanh

Still over 100 pages left to 15k


----------



## caychanh

Still over 100 pages left to 15k


----------



## Mr. Zane

caychanh said:


> Still over 100 pages left to 15k


Check your email, result may come any moment...


----------



## shmoe

Spam for Maryland


----------



## shmoe

Spam for Maryland


----------



## shmoe

Spam for Maryland


----------



## shmoe

Spam for Maryland


----------



## shmoe

Spam for Maryland


----------



## shmoe

Spam for Maryland


----------



## shmoe

Spam for Maryland


----------



## shmoe

Spam for Maryland


----------



## shmoe

Spam for Maryland


----------



## shmoe

Spam for Maryland


----------



## shmoe

Spam for Maryland


----------



## vee043324

i'm a nervous wreck.


----------



## vee043324

got an email and literally my heart stopped.


----------



## vee043324

today is FUNNN


----------



## Mr. Zane

vee043324 said:


> today is FUNNN


yes.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vee043324 said:


> got an email and literally my heart stopped.


I just got an email tooo!


----------



## Voomie

Spam for the cause.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SOMEBODY HELP


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@vee043324, @SacMe24, @ME_VT How are you holding up?


----------



## ME_VT_PE

squaretaper said:


> @vee043324, @SacMe24, @ME_VT How are you holding up?


not well


----------



## Mr. Zane

squaretaper said:


> @vee043324, @SacMe24, @ME_VT How are you holding up?


they fainted?  :rotflmao:


----------



## Baconator

good luck squareT


----------



## Mr. Zane

ME_VT said:


> not well


go to any vending machine and have a cold drink...


----------



## vee043324

squaretaper said:


> @vee043324, @SacMe24, @ME_VT How are you holding up?


not well. in october, my state released around 4pm that day... i don't know how i'm going to make it so late.


----------



## vee043324

also have so much emotional baggage from failing last time.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vee043324 said:


> not well. in october, my state released around 4pm that day... i don't know how i'm going to make it so late.


What state are we watching for?


----------



## leggo PE

So I hear results are starting to come out...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

CA was out at 11:24PST last time I failed.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Have any of my fellow spammers gotten theirs? Sorry, haven't had time to catch up on spam nor threads yet.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## Mr. Zane

squaretaper said:


> CA was out at 11:24PST last time I failed.


you will pass this time, carry my best wish with you... :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## caychanh

Spam for texas


----------



## caychanh

Spam for texas


----------



## caychanh

Spam on


----------



## ME_VT_PE

COME ON CALIFORNIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shmoe

SPAM for Maryland!


----------



## caychanh

4 more hours to go


----------



## shmoe

SPAM for Maryland!


----------



## shmoe

SPAM for Maryland!


----------



## caychanh

4 more hours


----------



## shmoe

SPAM for Maryland!


----------



## shmoe

SPAM for Maryland!


----------



## caychanh

3 more hours


----------



## shmoe

SPAM for Maryland!


----------



## caychanh

3 more hours


----------



## Mr. Zane

caychanh said:


> 4 more hours to go


wont be today right?


----------



## shmoe

SPAM for Maryland!


----------



## caychanh

2 more hours til lunch


----------



## caychanh

2 more hours til lunch


----------



## caychanh

My spam


----------



## caychanh

Spam for lunch


----------



## caychanh

Hungry spam


----------



## shmoe

SPAM for Maryland!


----------



## shmoe

SPAM for Maryland!


----------



## shmoe

SPAM for Maryland!


----------



## shmoe

SPAM for Maryland!


----------



## shmoe

SPAM for Maryland!


----------



## caychanh

Beer for lunch


----------



## SacMe24

squaretaper said:


> @vee043324, @SacMe24, @ME_VT How are you holding up?


I just got here what happened? Results ???


----------



## caychanh

Better submit that vacation request to go home early


----------



## caychanh

Nervousness nausea still waiting

Indications suggest today is the day


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SacMe24 said:


> I just got here what happened? Results ???


They have started coming out...not CA though.


----------



## ME_VT_PE

i cant handle this


----------



## caychanh

Is texas out yet?


----------



## caychanh

I didnt get email yet


----------



## ME_VT_PE

caychanh said:


> I didnt get email yet


I heard texas is next week?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for Maryland!


----------



## caychanh

Next week?  Cant be


----------



## SacMe24

ME_VT said:


> i cant handle this


Hang in there my friend.... we are not alone in this....


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for Texas!


----------



## ME_VT_PE

caychanh said:


> Next week?  Cant be


Scroll down you will see everyone from texas discussing


----------



## shmoe

squaretaper said:


> SPAM for Maryland!


Aw, thanks bud!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Godspeed @SacMe24!


----------



## shmoe

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

My bad! I neglected @shmoe! My fellow English major!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Maryland! Maryland! Maryland! Maryland!


----------



## SacMe24

squaretaper said:


> Godspeed @SacMe24!


Indeed my friend.... same to you....


----------



## shmoe

SPAM for Maryland!


----------



## shmoe

SPAM for Texas!


----------



## shmoe

SPAM for California!


----------



## shmoe

MARYLAAAAAAND


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for Maryland!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for Maryland!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for DC!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for DC!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for Texas!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for Texas!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for California!


----------



## caychanh

Come on texas release already and start memorial weekend holiday


----------



## shmoe

SPAM for Maryland!


----------



## shmoe

SPAM for California!


----------



## shmoe

SPAM for California!


----------



## shmoe

SPAM for California!


----------



## shmoe

SPAM for California!


----------



## shmoe

SPAM for California!


----------



## shmoe

SPAM for MARYLAND!


----------



## shmoe

SPAM for MARYLAND!


----------



## Mr. Zane

caychanh said:


> Come on texas release already and start memorial weekend holiday


:true:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Maryland!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Come on Texas!


----------



## SacMe24

Good luck to all of you guys....and thank you for making these past few weeks of waiting a bit more bearable...praying for all of you !


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DC!


----------



## NJmike PE

no results til this fucker hits 15k?

Get spammin

EDIT: ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Here's a dumb question, will DC and Maryland release at the same time?


----------



## leggo PE

Come on guys, SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

If you want your results and don't have them yet, it's highly likely you don't have them because your state holds true to this thread reaching 15k.


----------



## leggo PE

Just sayin'!


----------



## leggo PE

Now is truly the time to spam your heart out!


----------



## Mr. Zane

leggo PE said:


> Now is truly the time to spam your heart out!


TX, TX, TX, TX, TX, TX, TX, TX, TX, TX, TX,...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> If you want your results and don't have them yet, it's highly likely you don't have them because your state holds true to this thread reaching 15k.


Iowa DGAF.... just saying.  One of the first states!


----------



## SacMe24

Cali Cali Cali !!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

It appears to be the calm between the storms at the moment.


----------



## Mr. Zane

SacMe24 said:


> Cali Cali Cali !!!


Cali or Cal???


----------



## caychanh

Posties


----------



## Mr. Zane

:hung: Ughhhh....


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Iowa DGAF.... just saying.  One of the first states!


Yeah what? Weren't they normally days later in the past?

It's like when I waited a WEEK for my results after first states released my second fail, and then the next cycle when I passed, they released on the first or second day. I was like, what the heck? But also kind of relieved?


----------



## Mr. Zane

leggo PE said:


> Yeah what? Weren't they normally days later in the past?
> 
> It's like when I waited a WEEK for my results after first states released my second fail, and then the next cycle when I passed, they released on the first or second day. I was like, what the heck? But also kind of relieved?


:true:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Yeah what? Weren't they normally days later in the past?
> 
> It's like when I waited a WEEK for my results after first states released my second fail, and then the next cycle when I passed, they released on the first or second day. I was like, what the heck? But also kind of relieved?


It was one of the first in the two cycles I tested in, not really sure beyond those.  Glad though, I felt really bad for my co-worker who tested in Illinois and had to wait until FRIDAY to find out last time.


----------



## SacMe24

Mr. Zane said:


> Cali or Cal???


Cali-Fornia....


----------



## SacMe24

vhab49_PE said:


> It appears to be the calm between the storms at the moment.


And that's just fine because I need to finish a presentation haha... I'm toggling between Powerpoint and this site...


----------



## leggo PE

SacMe24 said:


> Cali-Fornia....


knows how to party...


----------



## leggo PE

@vee043324 girl, where you at?


----------



## JohnLee

Texas  :angry:


----------



## JohnLee

Texas  :angry:


----------



## JohnLee

Texas  :angry:


----------



## JohnLee

Texas  :angry:


----------



## JohnLee

Texas  :angry:


----------



## JohnLee

Texas  :angry:


----------



## JohnLee

Texas  :angry:


----------



## JohnLee

Texas  :angry:


----------



## JohnLee

Texas  :angry:


----------



## JohnLee

Texas  :angry:


----------



## JohnLee

Texas  :angry:


----------



## JohnLee

Texas  :angry:


----------



## JohnLee

Texas  :angry:


----------



## JohnLee

Texas  :angry:


----------



## JohnLee

Texas  :angry:


----------



## JohnLee

Texas  :angry:


----------



## JohnLee

Texas  :angry:


----------



## JohnLee

Texas  :angry:


----------



## JohnLee

Texas  :angry:


----------



## JohnLee

Texas  :angry:


----------



## JohnLee

Texas  :angry:


----------



## JohnLee

Texas


----------



## JohnLee

JohnLee said:


> Texas


----------



## JohnLee

Texas


----------



## JohnLee

Texas


----------



## JohnLee

Texas


----------



## JohnLee

Texas


----------



## JohnLee

Texas


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## JohnLee

Texas


----------



## JohnLee

Texas


----------



## JohnLee

Texas


----------



## JohnLee

Texas


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## caychanh

F5 F5

F5 F5


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 




 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## Mr. Zane

JohnLee said:


> Texas
> 
> 
> 
> Not spam Just me crying


I am here with you...


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## NJmike PE

15k


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## NJmike PE

15k


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## NJmike PE

15k


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 




 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## NJmike PE

15k


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## NJmike PE

15k


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## NJmike PE

15k


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## NJmike PE

15k


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## NJmike PE

15k


----------



## NJmike PE

15k


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## NJmike PE

15k


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## shmoe

squaretaper said:


> Here's a dumb question, will DC and Maryland release at the same time?


MD is out! Thank you for good vibes! 

View attachment 11403


MD and DC release and test separately!


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 




 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## leggo PE

@caychanh what state are you waiting on, again? TX too?


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## JohnLee

leggo PE said:


> @caychanh what state are you waiting on, again? TX too?


YEs I called they said Tuesday!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

shmoe said:


> MD is out! Thank you for good vibes!
> 
> View attachment 11403
> 
> 
> MD and DC release and test separately!


Oh yeah geotech! Way to go @shmoe!!!


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 




 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## NJmike PE

white claw is for sissies


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## NJmike PE

white claw is for sissies


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## NJmike PE

white claw is for sissies


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## NJmike PE

white claw is for sissies


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## NJmike PE

white claw is for sissies


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## NJmike PE

white claw is for sissies


----------



## leggo PE

Wahooo @shmoe! Congrats!!


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## NJmike PE

white claw is for sissies


----------



## NJmike PE

white claw is for sissies


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## leggo PE

Tequila tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

white claw is for sissies


----------



## leggo PE

Tequila tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

white claw is for sissies


----------



## leggo PE

Tequila tequila


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 




 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## leggo PE

Tequila tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

white claw is for sissies


----------



## leggo PE

Tequila tequila


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## NJmike PE

F5


----------



## leggo PE

Tequila tequila


----------



## leggo PE

Tequila tequila


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## NJmike PE

F5


----------



## leggo PE

Tequila tequila


----------



## leggo PE

Tequila tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

F5


----------



## leggo PE

Tequila tequila


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## akwooly

i love white claw brah.


----------



## leggo PE

Tequila tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

F5


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 




 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## leggo PE

Tequila tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

F5


----------



## leggo PE

Tequila tequila


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## NJmike PE

F5


----------



## leggo PE

Tequila tequila


----------



## leggo PE

Tequila tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

F5


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Rye


----------



## leggo PE

Tequila tequila


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 




 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## leggo PE

Tequila tequila


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I'm fing hungry.


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## leggo PE

Tequila tequila


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## leggo PE

Rum


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## leggo PE

Dark rum


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## leggo PE

Dark rum


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## leggo PE

Dark rum


----------



## leggo PE

Dark rum


----------



## leggo PE

Dark rum


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## leggo PE

Dark rum


----------



## akwooly

good spammin


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for White Claw?


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## leggo PE

Dark rum


----------



## leggo PE

Dark rum


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## leggo PE

Dark rum


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 




 Not spam Just me crying

Jack Daniels!!!!!!!!!!!!!

eat the kitty!!!!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Dark rum


----------



## leggo PE

Dark rum


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## leggo PE

Dark rum


----------



## leggo PE

Dark rum


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## leggo PE

Dark rum


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 




 Not spam Just me crying

Jack Daniels!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Dark rum


----------



## leggo PE

Dark rum


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## leggo PE

Dark rum


----------



## leggo PE

Dark rum


----------



## leggo PE

Dark rum


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## leggo PE

Dark rum


----------



## shmoe

squaretaper said:


> Oh yeah geotech! Way to go @shmoe!!!


THANK YOU! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIAAAAAAAA


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## leggo PE

Dark rum


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying

Jack Daniels!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## leggo PE

Dark rum


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 




 Not spam Just me crying

Jack Daniels!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Dark rum


----------



## leggo PE

Dark rum


----------



## leggo PE

Dark rum


----------



## NJmike PE

NJ out


----------



## leggo PE

Dark rum


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying

Jack Daniels!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Dark rum


----------



## leggo PE

California


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying

Jack Daniels!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Knows how to party


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying

Jack Daniels!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying

Jack Daniels!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shmoe

leggo PE said:


> Wahooo @shmoe! Congrats!!


YAAAAAAY thanks!!


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying

Jack Daniels!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

In the city


----------



## leggo PE

Of L.A.


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying

Jack Daniels!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

In the city


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 




 Not spam Just me crying

Jack Daniels!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying

Jack Daniels!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

Texas 



 Not spam Just me crying

Jack Daniels!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Of good ol' Watts


----------



## JohnLee

Ok that's it for now


----------



## akwooly

tea time


----------



## leggo PE

In the city


----------



## leggo PE

The city of Compton


----------



## leggo PE

We keep it rocking!


----------



## leggo PE

We keep it rocking!


----------



## leggo PE

K, 98 more posts to get to 9k.


----------



## Mr. Zane

shmoe said:


> YAAAAAAY thanks!!


Congrats!!!! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## leggo PE

I'm pretty sure I've contributed nearly a third of the posts in this thread.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 9k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Wait, if I said nearly a third of this thread's posts, I think I meant nearly a quarter.


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## ME_VT_PE

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## ME_VT_PE

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## ME_VT_PE

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## ME_VT_PE

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## ME_VT_PE

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## ME_VT_PE

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## ME_VT_PE

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ME_VT_PE

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ME_VT_PE

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ME_VT_PE

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> I'm pretty sure I've contributed nearly a third of the posts in this thread.


Most likely.  It is like you are waiting for results!  If you were you would be a PASS for sure.


----------



## leggo PE

Woohoo 9k!

Spam for California!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Most likely.  It is like you are waiting for results!  If you were you would be a PASS for sure.


Yeah, well, I think I just felt like I was kind of carrying the board. Not too many other hardcore spammers this time around.


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   OFFICE IS CLOSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   OFFICE IS CLOSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   OFFICE IS CLOSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   OFFICE IS CLOSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   OFFICE IS CLOSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   OFFICE IS CLOSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   OFFICE IS CLOSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   OFFICE IS CLOSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   OFFICE IS CLOSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   OFFICE IS CLOSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   OFFICE IS CLOSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   OFFICE IS CLOSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   OFFICE IS CLOSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   OFFICE IS CLOSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   OFFICE IS CLOSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   OFFICE IS CLOSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   OFFICE IS CLOSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   OFFICE IS CLOSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   OFFICE IS CLOSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   OFFICE IS CLOSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   OFFICE IS CLOSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   OFFICE IS CLOSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   OFFICE IS CLOSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   OFFICE IS CLOSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Zane

JohnLee said:


> SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   OFFICE IS CLOSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What?


----------



## JohnLee

SPAM For TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   OFFICE IS CLOSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

yEA i JUST CALLED, it's Closed for "training"


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Yeah, well, I think I just felt like I was kind of carrying the board. Not too many other hardcore spammers this time around.


Sorry I wasn't much help this time around.


----------



## Mr. Zane

JohnLee said:


> yEA i JUST CALLED, it's Closed for "training"


:hung:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Green box!!!  Green box!!!  Green box!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Green box!!!  Green box!!!  Green box!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Green box!!!  Green box!!!  Green box!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Green box!!!  Green box!!!  Green box!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Green box!!!  Green box!!!  Green box!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Green box!!!  Green box!!!  Green box!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Green box!!!  Green box!!!  Green box!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Green box!!!  Green box!!!  Green box!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Green box!!!  Green box!!!  Green box!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Green box!!!  Green box!!!  Green box!!!


----------



## shmoe

SPAM for GREEN BOXES


----------



## shmoe

SPAM for GREEN BOXES


----------



## shmoe

SPAM for GREEN BOXES


----------



## shmoe

SPAM for GREEN BOXES


----------



## shmoe

SPAM for GREEN BOXES


----------



## shmoe

SPAM for GREEN BOXES


----------



## shmoe

SPAM for GREEN BOXES


----------



## shmoe

SPAM for GREEN BOXES


----------



## shmoe

SPAM for GREEN BOXES


----------



## shmoe

SPAM for GREEN BOXES


----------



## shmoe

SPAM for GREEN BOXES


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I need that green box. LadySquare is not going to put up with my studying regimen/shenanigans for much longer.

Edit: Ooh! Surprise ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## shmoe

SPAM for GREEN BOXES


----------



## shmoe

SPAM for GREEN BOXES


----------



## JohnLee

Free Taco


----------



## JohnLee

Free Taco


----------



## JohnLee

Free Taco


----------



## JohnLee

Free Taco


----------



## JohnLee

Free Taco


----------



## JohnLee

Free Taco


----------



## JohnLee

Free Taco


----------



## JohnLee

Free Taco


----------



## JohnLee

Free Taco


----------



## JohnLee

Free Taco


----------



## JohnLee

Free Taco


----------



## JohnLee

Free Taco


----------



## JohnLee

Free Taco


----------



## JohnLee

Free Taco


----------



## JohnLee

Free Taco


----------



## JohnLee

Free Taco


----------



## JohnLee

Free Taco


----------



## JohnLee

Free Taco


----------



## JohnLee

Free Taco


----------



## JohnLee

Free Taco


----------



## JohnLee

Free Taco


----------



## JohnLee

Free Taco


----------



## JohnLee

Free Taco


----------



## JohnLee

Free Taco


----------



## JohnLee

Free Taco


----------



## JohnLee

Free Taco


----------



## JohnLee

Free Taco


----------



## JohnLee

Free Taco


----------



## ME_VT_PE

California FOR FUCKS SAKE You're KILLING ME!


----------



## leggo PE

Almost to 13k...


----------



## leggo PE

Spam bam!


----------



## leggo PE

Tim tam!


----------



## leggo PE

Tim Tam Slammer!


----------



## Mr. Zane

leggo PE said:


> Almost to 13k...


:bananalama:


----------



## Mr. Zane

ME_VT said:


> California FOR FUCKS SAKE You're KILLING ME!


:hung:


----------



## leggo PE

Mr. Zane said:


> :bananalama:


Not yet.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## Mr. Zane

leggo PE said:


> Not yet.


Will be, right?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## Mack Eltarhoni

SPAM FOR PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## Mack Eltarhoni

SPAM FOR PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS


----------



## ME_VT_PE

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## Mack Eltarhoni

SPAM FOR PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS


----------



## ME_VT_PE

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## Mack Eltarhoni

SPAM FOR PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## ME_VT_PE

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## Mack Eltarhoni

SPAM FOR PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASSSPAM FOR PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## Mack Eltarhoni

SPAM FOR PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## Mack Eltarhoni

SPAM FOR PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS PASS


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## leggo PE

Woohoo, 13k!


----------



## leggo PE

Who would have thought this thread would make it to 13k?


----------



## leggo PE

15k is easily within reach now.


----------



## leggo PE

COME ON SPAMMERS!


----------



## leggo PE

Do your spam thang!


----------



## ME_VT_PE

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!!


----------



## ME_VT_PE

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!! SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!!


----------



## ME_VT_PE

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!!


----------



## ME_VT_PE

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!!


----------



## ME_VT_PE

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!!


----------



## ME_VT_PE

SPAM FOR CALIFORNIA!!


----------



## JohnLee

398


----------



## JohnLee

399


----------



## JohnLee

*400*


----------



## RBHeadge PE

adding my spam to the cause


----------



## RBHeadge PE

adding my spam to the cause


----------



## caychanh

texas texas


----------



## caychanh

*Grades for the April 2018 PE exam are not yet available*. Once we get the grades we will post them here.


Still this with Texas


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

slow results today


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

slow results today


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

slow results today


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

slow results today


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

slow results today


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

slow results today


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

slow results today


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

slow results today


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

slow results today


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

slow results today


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

slow results today


----------



## caychanh

NCEES results still pending


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

slow results today


----------



## caychanh

78 more pages to go


----------



## JohnLee

caychanh said:


> NCEES results still pending


me too


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

slow results today


----------



## caychanh

Texas spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

adding my spam to the cause


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

slow results today


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for California!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

slow results today


----------



## caychanh

Texas Texas


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

slow results today


----------



## caychanh

wake up Texas


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

slow results today


----------



## caychanh

Texas wake up


----------



## caychanh

wake up wake up


----------



## caychanh

dont hit snooze


----------



## caychanh

suddenly I"m bombarded with work


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

My cousin is out in San Diego to pick up her newly graduated Marine!


----------



## caychanh

at lunch time


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

caychanh said:


> texas texas
















































































































































































































































caychanh said:


> texas texas


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

caychanh said:


> texas texas














"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!



caychanh said:


> texas texas


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

JohnLee said:


> "Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


I remember results coming out early afternoon for Texas, the past two cycles I've been through. Hang in there, they'll be here soon.


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

txjennah said:


> I remember results coming out early afternoon for Texas, the past two cycles I've been through. Hang in there, they'll be here soon.


Thanks !!!! two people are celebrating in my office and I'm sitting just waiting then called it said the office is closed!


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

"Staff training ?" on release day BullS***T TEXAS!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

@leggo PE, status report on spam thread as it correlates to exam results today?


----------



## txjennah PE

JohnLee said:


> Thanks !!!! two people are celebrating in my office and I'm sitting just waiting then called it said the office is closed!


Aw man I'm so sorry   Maybe the results will still be released today though.


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> @leggo PE, status report on spam thread as it correlates to exam results today?


I believe NCEES haas bestowed a small amount of pity on EB, and allowed results to be released after 12k this time. This is a direct results of only getting to 8k+ last cycle (October 2017). 

But, the fact that the spam thread increased from 8k, to 12k this time, means they will definitely be expecting _at least_ 15k in October 2018. They may be setting the bar even higher, at 16k, for an even 4k bump per cycle between October 2017 and October 2018.


----------



## leggo PE

@squaretaper's silence worries me...


----------



## leggo PE

Also, I wonder if my coworkers have checked their results??


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> @squaretaper's silence worries me...





BOOM!!!


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> View attachment 11424
> 
> 
> BOOM!!!


YESSSSS!!! DUDE! So happy for you!! SEE? Proof that the more you spam, the more likely you are to pass!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

adding my spam to the cause


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> View attachment 11424
> 
> 
> BOOM!!!


:bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama:


----------



## ME_VT_PE

squaretaper said:


> View attachment 11424
> 
> 
> BOOM!!!


CONGRATS MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLee

How did California posted before texas?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama:


I can vouch for the SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ME_VT said:


> CONGRATS MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


CONGRATS @ME_VT !! Well done.


----------



## JohnLee

ME_VT said:


> CONGRATS MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






leggo PE said:


> :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama:


Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ME_VT_PE

squaretaper said:


> CONGRATS @ME_VT !! Well done.


YES!


----------



## leggo PE

JohnLee said:


> How did California posted before texas?


They're trying to make up for October 2016, when they released the results a full WEEK after the first states did.


----------



## Mack Eltarhoni

i am one day away from losing my sh!t .. they better release the results today  :angry:


----------



## knight1fox3

Mack Eltarhoni said:


> i am one day away from losing my sh!t .. they better release the results today  :angry:


Oklahoma is already out!


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Oklahoma is already out!


Yeah, I thought I read that somewhere too!


----------



## knight1fox3

squaretaper said:


> BOOM!!!


Hell to the ya!!! Congrats! Time to party! :thumbs:

:multiplespotting:


----------



## Mack Eltarhoni

i took it in TX so i am waiting ... it is killing me


----------



## leggo PE

Mack Eltarhoni said:


> i took it in TX so i am waiting ... it is killing me


Oh, gotcha.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper said:


> View attachment 11424
> 
> 
> BOOM!!!





leggo PE said:


> YESSSSS!!! DUDE! So happy for you!! SEE? Proof that the more you spam, the more likely you are to pass!




Awesome!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I just saw a texas... did everybody pass out?


----------



## caychanh

Woohoo top spammer


----------



## txjennah PE

caychanh said:


> Woohoo top spammer
> 
> View attachment 11439


Congratulations!!!  Your kid was right! I was just gonna ask if you had passed.  So happy for you.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

caychanh said:


> Woohoo top spammer
> 
> View attachment 11439


Awesome!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I believe in the power of the SPAM.


----------



## caychanh

Thanks all worth the wait


----------



## leggo PE

Congrats, @caychanh! Another person who is proof that the more you spam, the more likely you are to pass!


----------



## caychanh

Its true i felt the power the laast few weeks


----------



## caychanh

Congrats @squaretaper


----------



## txjennah PE

caychanh said:


> Its true i felt the power the laast few weeks


Correct me if I'm wrong, but were you the person who had a background in something other than engineering, like chemistry?


----------



## caychanh

Congrats to all if i missed someone


----------



## caychanh

Correct im chemistry major doing civil work needed 8 plus yrs experience


----------



## txjennah PE

caychanh said:


> Correct im chemistry major doing civil work needed 8 plus yrs experience


That's badass.  This test is hard enough with a degree in it.


----------



## caychanh

Need a beer right now.  Water is a good start


----------



## shmoe

squaretaper said:


> View attachment 11424
> 
> 
> BOOM!!!


CONGRATSSSSSS!!!!!


----------



## caychanh

I studied alot of hours on my own.  Its crazy


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah said:


> That's badass.  This test is hard enough with a degree in it.


There's several others over here. @shmoe and I both have degrees in English.


----------



## caychanh

Congrats @shmoe


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, freakin' awesome @shmoe!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper said:


> There's several others over here. @shmoe and I both have degrees in English.


Ahaha so the resident English major tagline is legit. And you both passed?  That's so awesome, congratulations.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah said:


> Ahaha so the resident English major tagline is legit. And you both passed?  That's so awesome, congratulations.


You're next @txjennah OCT 2018 here we come!


----------



## caychanh

Funny i dont think i got the chenistry questions right on the pe exam tho


----------



## caychanh

Chemistry cant even spell now


----------



## leggo PE

vee043324 said:


> not well. in october, my state released around 4pm that day... i don't know how i'm going to make it so late.


Vee, any news? What state did you take it in again, MD or DC?


----------



## leggo PE

And sorry if I'm being pushy! I don't want to be pushy.


----------



## vee043324

leggo PE said:


> Vee, any news? What state did you take it in again, MD or DC?


not good news


----------



## leggo PE

vee043324 said:


> not good news


Aww noooo! I'm sorry. I've been there myself. Keep your head up!


----------



## knight1fox3

vee043324 said:


> not good news


Well damn hell.... ldman:

Echo what Leggo said. Nothing any of us say will help. But what will help is remaining focused and determined to knock this exam out next cycle. One only fails if they stop trying. :thumbs:


----------



## leggo PE

You're gonna get 'em next time, for sure. I've been posting this on threads in the APR 2018 forum, but I'll post it here too.

To those who fail, don't give up! Failing the PE exam doesn't  instantaneously make you any worse of an engineer than you already were, and likewise, passing the PE exam doesn't instantaneously make you a better engineer. Take a few weeks off to give yourself a break and digest your results, then get yourself back into the game with a solid study plan. Execute that plan, and you will BEAT THE BEAST THAT IS THE PE EXAM come October 2018!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

We love @vee043324!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

You'll White Claw the exam's face off!


----------



## Mr. Zane

squaretaper said:


> We love @vee043324!!!


yes, we love you. never leave us please...


----------



## Mr. Zane

vee043324 said:


> not good news


We all love you...


----------



## shmoe

squaretaper said:


> There's several others over here. @shmoe and I both have degrees in English.


Yeah and we both passed! Getting an english degree... new tactic for passing the PE???


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vee043324 said:


> not good news


Been there too. You'll get it!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

shmoe said:


> Yeah and we both passed! Getting an english degree... new tactic for passing the PE???


Might be helpful for deciphering some of the questions.


----------



## Mack Eltarhoni

finally i am getting licensed!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Crap, all the passes!


----------



## caychanh

I guess we not gonna get to 15k today.  It slows down after results.


----------



## caychanh

The result thread is booming now


----------



## caychanh

pass pass

yay.  I'm at 1.2k posts nice


----------



## shmoe

spam for @vee043324 &lt;3


----------



## caychanh

@vee043324

Sorry about the news.  My co-worker called me after he saw that he failed, but he was really close.

My friend checked my ncees email and he says "fail" next steps.

My heart sank and I just stopped eating my lunch.  Luckily he was just pulling my strings.  
I can't imagine taking the exam again, because I already failed it twice.

Its a heartbreaker, but you will get it next time.  I self studied all three times for the exam, but this last round a co-worker in another department let me borrow some really great EET notes it helped me out.  Might not be good advice to borrow someone's notes that they paid for.


----------



## caychanh

*Grades for the April 2018 PE exam are not yet available*. Once we get the grades we will post them here.


Texas still hasn't posted grades yet.  I guess they are out of office today.


----------



## Mack Eltarhoni

caychanh said:


> *Grades for the April 2018 PE exam are not yet available*. Once we get the grades we will post them here.
> 
> 
> Texas still hasn't posted grades yet.  I guess they are out of office today.


what grades?  are you talking about the diagnostic report? my friend did not pass, but he got the report.


----------



## caychanh

In texas we get percentages for pass as well.


----------



## caychanh

Congrats @Mr. Zane


----------



## caychanh

Maybe tomorrow i can find out how close I was.  Maybe exactly 70%


----------



## caychanh

I got 61% first time, then 68% second time.

TOPsies


----------



## caychanh

Cant wait to go home for a drink


----------



## caychanh

I meant a few drinks


----------



## leggo PE

Spam is now fleeting! Spam as much as you want while you still can!


----------



## caychanh

There are still some states that haven't released results.  keep spamming


----------



## Mack Eltarhoni

@vee043324 i have failed it before. Keep on studying and fighting and you will get it. Don't lose hope!


----------



## caychanh

only 71 pages to go


----------



## caychanh

So glad I didn't fail it a third time.  Three times a charm not three strikes this time


----------



## vee043324

y'all are so kind it's making me even more emotional


----------



## caychanh

This thread is still kicking it.


----------



## vee043324

v v v happy for everyone who passed!! much deserved!


----------



## caychanh

I used to lurk the result thread all the time now the 15k spam thread is my favorite.  We speak our mind, we share our feelings, we help each other cope with the exam stress.  Its amazing.  Thank you everyone here on EB for being there for me this past year.


----------



## caychanh

It gets old quick when you talk to co-workers about the exam.  also annoying

Its the opposite here


----------



## caychanh

I enjoyed being apart of the spam train


----------



## caychanh

I will strive to stay on EB and not leave the site once I pass.  

You guys were there for me.  Even the sarcastic comments are very helpful


----------



## caychanh

Lets get this to 15k


----------



## caychanh

SPAM on


----------



## caychanh

next step supporting member


----------



## caychanh

I'm broke until the promotion.  What's acceptable donation number.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

caychanh said:


> I'm broke until the promotion.  What's acceptable donation number.


$25 WILL GET YOU SUPPORTING MEMBER.


----------



## Mr. Zane

vee043324 said:


> y'all are so kind it's making me even more emotional


we want to see by our eyes that you pass... really and sincerely...ฅ(๑ ̀ㅅ ́๑)ฅ


----------



## txjennah PE

EB is fantastic.  I would have lost hope after failing twice without this board.


----------



## caychanh

Ok I can do that!  $25


----------



## Mr. Zane

txjennah said:


> EB is fantastic.  I would have lost hope after failing twice without this board.


You know I could say not many people nowadays using a forum, but here i received lots of experience about exam prep and advices. i do appreciate everyone here.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah said:


> EB is fantastic.  I would have lost hope after failing twice without this board.


We are rooting for you for October!  Kick this test's ass!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vee043324!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vee043324!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vee043324!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vee043324!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vee043324!!


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> We are rooting for you for October!  Kick this test's ass!


DDDDDDDDDD Thank you!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @txjennah!!


----------



## vee043324

vhab49_PE said:


> We are rooting for you for October!  Kick this test's ass!


we'll be motivating each other! @txjennah


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @txjennah!!


----------



## txjennah PE

vee043324 said:


> we'll be motivating each other! @txjennah


With our powers combined, we'll crush the exam!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vee043324


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @txjennah


----------



## caychanh

SPAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vee043324


----------



## leggo PE

Still spamming, for now.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

caychanh said:


> I used to lurk the result thread all the time now the 15k spam thread is my favorite.  We speak our mind, we share our feelings, we help each other cope with the exam stress.  Its amazing.  Thank you everyone here on EB for being there for me this past year.


This. Yes, but times 150,000! The lay public doesn't "get it," but you weirdos get it!


----------



## caychanh

I was spamming the last few times, but I hit it up a notch this time.

Only 200 posts before, but 1k posts since the April 2018 exam.

It takes some serious spam to get it.


----------



## Mr. Zane

icam back as well..

Spam...


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> This. Yes, but times 150,000! The lay public doesn't "get it," but you weirdos get it!


Who you calling weird??


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Who you calling weird??


All the weirdos, obvi~!


----------



## Mr. Zane

vee043324 said:


> we'll be motivating each other! @txjennah


we are all with you...ʕ•͓͡•ʔ-̫͡-ʕ•̫͡•ʔ


----------



## P-E

vee043324 said:


> not good news


Oh crap, hope you stick with us, you're in good company here.


----------



## vee043324

P-E said:


> Oh crap, hope you stick with us, you're in good company here.


you all are amazing. will definitely be staying here!


----------



## caychanh

Spam for all


----------



## caychanh

yeah we lose so many ppl here on EB.  I'm glad many ppl on this thread have stayed and offered valuable advice.


----------



## caychanh

There are so many veteran super stars here on the SPAM 15k thread every exam session.

TOPsies.

I hope to be a future super star veteran here.


----------



## leggo PE

caychanh said:


> I hope to be a future super star veteran here.


That's the spirit!


----------



## caychanh

Gotta get more TOPs


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper said:


> This. Yes, but times 150,000! The lay public doesn't "get it," but you weirdos get it!


Thanks, fellow weirdo.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Thanks, fellow weirdo.


Who you calling weirdo??


----------



## Mr. Zane

squaretaper said:


> Who you calling weirdo??


most probably...we all...just my speculation...


----------



## Mr. Zane

(✿╹◡╹)人(╹◡╹✿)


----------



## Mr. Zane

٩꒰๑• ̫•๑꒱۶


----------



## knight1fox3

squaretaper said:


> This. Yes, but times 150,000! The lay public doesn't "get it," but you weirdos get it!


Says the guy with dark monitors and ear plugs. :lmao:


----------



## caychanh

Mr. Zane is an artist as well as a mustang driver


----------



## caychanh

Impressive

Now a PE Mustang Driver @Mr. Zane


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Says the guy with dark monitors and ear plugs. :lmao:


Boom! Headshot! :rotflmao:


----------



## Mr. Zane

caychanh said:


> Impressive
> 
> Now a PE Mustang Driver @Mr. Zane


that mistang was not mine. i have mazda 6...


----------



## Mr. Zane

caychanh said:


> Mr. Zane is an artist as well as a mustang driver


ᕦ☻୨fighting


----------



## Mr. Zane

caychanh said:


> Impressive
> 
> Now a PE Mustang Driver @Mr. Zane


but really, i was tracking my prep progress. i ended up with 400+ hours. thats why i really know the hardship for the people having family and work committment.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Mr. Zane said:


> but really, i was tracking my prep progress. i ended up with 400+ hours. thats why i really know the hardship for the people having family and work committment.


If I'm including ALLL my failed attempts, I think I'm at a solid 1,000 hours. I'm not the sharpest.


----------



## Mr. Zane

squaretaper said:


> If I'm including ALLL my failed attempts, I think I'm at a solid 1,000 hours. I'm not the sharpest.


btw, are you goimg with any course offered by SOPE or EET,?


----------



## leggo PE

Mr. Zane said:


> btw, are you goimg with any course offered by SOPE or EET,?


But but, @squaretaper passed and isn't structural, and thus won't have to go through this whole process (x2) ever again!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> But but, @squaretaper passed and isn't structural, and thus won't have to go through this whole process (x2) ever again!


I was explaining to LadySquare how one becomes a Structural and she was like...what's wrong with these people.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> I was explaining to LadySquare how one becomes a Structural and she was like...what's wrong with these people.


Hahahaha! @tj_PE and @vhab49_PE and myself would certainly tend to agree with her!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I am very happy to "settle" for one exam.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> I am very happy to "settle" for one exam.


You're definitely not settling!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Hahahaha! @tj_PE and @vhab49_PE and myself would certainly tend to agree with her!


View attachment 11472


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> You're definitely not settling!


Ok, more like *sobs quietly*.


----------



## leggo PE

Can we get this thread to 15k before it's shut down?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.

Edit: Ooh! Surprise ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

Damnit, handed that one to you. Well, you're welcome.


----------



## caychanh

Cool I have a 2004 Mazda 3 hatchback

I still drive it daily.

@Mr. Zane


----------



## caychanh

Need more TOPS


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm so checked out of this week!  Spam spam spam


----------



## caychanh

Spam on


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper said:


> Who you calling weirdo??


You.


----------



## Mr. Zane

caychanh said:


> Cool I have a 2004 Mazda 3 hatchback
> 
> I still drive it daily.
> 
> @Mr. Zane


mazda is good. kind of relaliable...


----------



## txjennah PE

@Mr. ZaneI have a 2008 Chevy Silverado. Chevy should really put my truck in a commercial for how durable it is, given the shit I have put it through.


----------



## leggo PE

Cheddar bunny reload!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> You.


That's fair.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Cheddar bunny reload!


Annie's?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Mr. Zane said:


> mazda is good. kind of relaliable...


I finally killed my 1998 Toyota Sienna at 350,000mi. And before that was my 1994 Toyota Tercel at 300,000mi.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> You.


Did MediumHab get a cello yet?


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> Annie's?


Yes sir!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Yes sir!


Yum!


----------



## Mr. Zane

squaretaper said:


> I finally killed my 1998 Toyota Sienna at 350,000mi. And before that was my 1994 Toyota Tercel at 300,000mi.


are you uber driver? 350k?


----------



## Mr. Zane

txjennah said:


> @Mr. ZaneI have a 2008 Chevy Silverado. Chevy should really put my truck in a commercial for how durable it is, given the shit I have put it through.


i really would hacve jeep.wrangler as my next...


----------



## caychanh

Still going I think I feel more relieved than happy


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Mr. Zane said:


> are you uber driver? 350k?


Haha, noooo... But I had a 2.5-3 hour commute (one way) to my job(s) for years.


----------



## caychanh

Just bought a mini van a few days ago to pre-celebrate


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

caychanh said:


> Just bought a mini van a few days ago to pre-celebrate


That is a hilarious way to celebrate!


----------



## caychanh

I actually pre-celebrated so many times since April.

It would be weird if I had failed.


----------



## caychanh

haha I know I wasn't excited about it at first, but its growing slowly.

Its for the kids we plan to start taking family road trip vacations starting this year, its been 5 years since we took a vacation more than a few days.

Funny, no one had gotten a chance to sit in the minivan yet since I drove it home Mon night.


----------



## caychanh

The Honda Pilot was starting to get crammed with 3 kids.


----------



## caychanh

This is very productive spam

TOP this!


----------



## caychanh

This thread about to close?  oh its 5pm happy hour time


----------



## leggo PE

This thread will close at an undetermined time in the near future.


----------



## leggo PE

Much at the whim and will of certain EBers of power around here.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000?


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo PE said:


> Can we get this thread to 15k before it's shut down?


Not sure they have it in them to do it...  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

still 67 pages to go, gonna be a stretch


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I want to invest SPAM for the next round!


----------



## caychanh

what's the post count now?  how do we check other than going back to main topic thread


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Hooboy, 13,284.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

Still almost 1700 posts to go.  We are close


----------



## caychanh

13300 posts so far


----------



## caychanh

I just donated but I'm not a supporting member yet


----------



## caychanh

or I donated to the wrong cause


----------



## caychanh

spam on


----------



## caychanh

TOP spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## caychanh

Spam on please do it


----------



## caychanh

fast posting


----------



## caychanh

topsies


----------



## caychanh

TOp


----------



## caychanh

TOP dog


----------



## caychanh

TOP Posties


----------



## caychanh

No need to edit we got this


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## caychanh

Bars must be really busy today


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Oh by the way, not that anyone cares, but my coworkers passed! Yay!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## caychanh

I'm ready to hit the yogurt shop


----------



## txjennah PE

Night night you guys! Target awaits me.  I need a new coffee pot  arty-smiley-048:


----------



## caychanh

Then drink a few beers before calling it night


----------



## caychanh

and post a few hundred TOPS


----------



## caychanh

yay

Yay


----------



## leggo PE

@caychanh did you click the supporting membership link in the store?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Oh by the way, not that anyone cares, but my coworkers passed! Yay!


Congrats to your coworkers! Structural, also?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper said:


> Congrats to your coworkers! Structural, also?


Yep, structural. We crazy kids!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

leggo PE said:


> @caychanh did you click the supporting membership link in the store?


I clicked store and saw donations thats it.  support eb

not supporting member link

i can do that tomorrow then


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, tapping out, gotta get this project out.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Less than 500 posts to go to 14k, come on spammers...


----------



## leggo PE

Not all states have released results yet! Let's spam for them!


----------



## leggo PE

caychanh said:


> I clicked store and saw donations thats it.  support eb
> 
> not supporting member link
> 
> i can do that tomorrow then


That's probably the difference. EB really appreciates it!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam all day to 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## Voomie

Spam for passes.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper said:


> Did MediumHab get a cello yet?


Yes.  He is now the proud renter of a full size cello.  He is a small giant.  11 years old and 5ft3, size 9-10 feet.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Hungry.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Hungry.


Mangia tutti!


----------



## Mr. Zane

leggo PE said:


> Spam dunk!
> 
> EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


:winko:


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Yes.  He is now the proud renter of a full size cello.  He is a small giant.  11 years old and 5ft3, size 9-10 feet.


Your kid is basically as tall as me! Wow!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Your kid is basically as tall as me! Wow!


He is not a small child.  He's almost as tall as me, and weighs about what I did in high school. And his feet are bigger than mine.


----------



## ruggercsc

Last spam of this cycle, so I will make it a good one with a nice SPAM jello recipe:

NOTE: Pairs well with Lime White Claw

SPAM JELLO 

1 lg. box lemon or lime Jello
1 lg. can Spam or Treat
1 med. onion, chopped
1/2 c. boiling water
1/2 c. ice cold water
1/2 c. mayonnaise
1/2 c. sour cream
1/2 bell pepper, chopped
4 hard boiled eggs, chopped
1/4 c. relish (pickle, corn, etc.)
2 stalks celery, finely chopped
2 drops Tabasco

Dissolve Jello in boiling water. Add cold water, mayonnaise and sour cream to Jello. Chop Spam; add to Jello with remaining ingredients. Chill until firm. Makes 6 to 8 servings. This recipe is excellent on a hot day.


----------



## P-E

Who wants to finish this thing?


----------



## frazil

Lets just do it


----------



## frazil

How many more to go?


----------



## frazil

Like 1000?


----------



## frazil

We could just wrap it up tonight


----------



## frazil

Where is everyone?


----------



## frazil

I might need some help


----------



## frazil

Or we could pick a time tomorrow and all show up


----------



## frazil

Thats how they get done really fast


----------



## frazil

25x542


----------



## frazil

1550


----------



## frazil

So more like 1500


----------



## frazil

This could take awhile


----------



## frazil

I had nepalese food for dinner


----------



## frazil

Good a little spicy


----------



## frazil

I asked for spicy level 6


----------



## frazil

I think 5 would have been better


----------



## frazil

Hey, top


----------



## frazil

Then i went to the Mega Concert


----------



## frazil

Middle school band, chorus, jazz band


----------



## frazil

6th 7th and 8th grades


----------



## frazil

18 songs!


----------



## frazil

It was like an hour and a half


----------



## frazil

And so so hot in the gym


----------



## frazil

It was awful


----------



## frazil

I mean the heat, not the concert


----------



## frazil

Surprisingly the best part was the 7th/8th grade boys chorus.


----------



## frazil

They were pretty funny


----------



## frazil

Where is everyone?


----------



## frazil

Last week the sheep got out


----------



## frazil

I was on my way down the road when i found them all at the neighbors house


----------



## frazil

Eating their plants


----------



## frazil

I just drove around them


----------



## frazil

And dropped the kids off at school


----------



## frazil

But then i had to come back and help get them back in the pen


----------



## frazil

Its the first time i used that excuse to reschedule a conference call


----------



## frazil

Theyre all back in the pen now


----------



## frazil

Except ine whos a real trouble maker


----------



## P-E

frazil said:


> Lets just do it


ok


----------



## frazil

I think she orchestrated the break out in the first place


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## frazil

Its made me question some life decisions


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## frazil

Too again!


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## frazil

Top


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## frazil

Well thats one way to finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## frazil

Effective actually


----------



## P-E

good Cs game last night


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## frazil

Missed it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

i went out drinking


----------



## frazil

Who won?


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## frazil




----------



## P-E

Cs


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## frazil

We have to be close now


----------



## frazil

We’ve already added 100 more


----------



## P-E

50+ pages


----------



## frazil

In like 15 minutes


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

yup


----------



## frazil

Oh thats a lot


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

a few


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## frazil

Thatll take like 3-4 hours


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

less than hour


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## frazil

Maybe i should just cut and paste


----------



## P-E

yes past and cut


----------



## frazil

That seems way faster


----------



## P-E

paste


----------



## frazil

Top


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## frazil

Mural


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## frazil

Peacock


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## frazil

Jasmin


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## frazil

Slick


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish itfinish it


----------



## frazil

Wallpaper


----------



## P-E

afldjaksdfjsdl


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## frazil

T


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## frazil

Y


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## frazil

I


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## frazil

How do you post so fast?


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## frazil

Are you on a phone


----------



## frazil

Even one letter is like 3 clicks


----------



## frazil

E


----------



## frazil

T


----------



## frazil

Q


----------



## P-E

hold down command then V then enter then V then enter...


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## frazil

Im on a phine


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

phone is too slow


----------



## frazil

And my interwebs is slow


----------



## frazil

E


----------



## frazil

W


----------



## frazil

I


----------



## P-E

need more heady topper


----------



## frazil

U


----------



## frazil

Ill send you some


----------



## P-E

going that way in July


----------



## frazil

R


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## frazil

Nice


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## frazil

P


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## frazil

O


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## frazil

U


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## frazil

R


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## frazil

B


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Let's go Warriors!


----------



## P-E

site was down for upgrades


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## Road Guy

we should shut down the rest of the board except for this thread until it gets to where it needs to be!


----------



## P-E

could do in less than an hour


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish itfinish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish itfinish itfinish itfinish itfinish itfinish itfinish itfinish itfinish itfinish itfinish it


----------



## P-E

oops i dosed off


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it

ToP

14000 

:bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM!!!


----------



## P-E

spam it is


----------



## P-E

im falling asleep


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

fell asleep again


----------



## Road Guy

qwertyuiop


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Cell phone SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Cell phone SPAM.


----------



## Mr. Zane

squaretaper said:


> Cell phone SPAM.


before sleep spam...


----------



## Mr. Zane

Mr. Zane said:


> before sleep spam...


15k spam


----------



## Mr. Zane

squaretaper said:


> Cell phone SPAM.


Another phone spam


----------



## caychanh

Maybe we can catch up fri today.  Early startup spam


----------



## caychanh

Back to sleep.  Tgif


----------



## Mr. Zane

caychanh said:


> Back to sleep.  Tgif






caychanh said:


> Maybe we can catch up fri today.  Early startup spam


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## RBHeadge PE

P-E said:


> Wood


Mornin


----------



## Voomie

Spam for the cause!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Spam for the cause!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Zane

P-E said:


> Wood






RBHeadge PE said:


> Mornin






Voomie said:


> Spam for the cause!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Good morning. 

have you noticed we have new emoji?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

hey, you're right. A lot of new emoji. And the old favorites are still there


----------



## P-E

RG did an update


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49_PE said:


> View attachment 11382


@vhab49_PE Congrats


----------



## Mr. Zane

RBHeadge PE said:


> hey, you're right. A lot of new emoji. And the old favorites are still there


this is my favorite arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Mr. Zane

15,k soon


----------



## NJmike PE

lets goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## Master slacker

Djdhabwhgudbs


----------



## Mr. Zane

NJmike PE said:


> spam


arty-smiley-048: today, before 4pm...


----------



## caychanh

last ditch for 15k


----------



## caychanh

15k coming soon in a few hours


----------



## caychanh

u can do it!


----------



## caychanh

coffee time


----------



## caychanh

breakfast of winners time


----------



## caychanh

hey hey hey


----------



## caychanh

Supporting member now


----------



## caychanh

go go spam


----------



## caychanh

go go spam


----------



## caychanh

go go spam


----------



## caychanh

go go spam


----------



## caychanh

go go spam


----------



## caychanh

go go spam


----------



## caychanh

i dont have to wait 1 sec awesome


----------



## caychanh

go go spam


----------



## caychanh

go go spam


----------



## caychanh

go go spam


----------



## caychanh

go go spam

TOP TOP


----------



## caychanh

15k here I go


----------



## caychanh

go go spam


----------



## caychanh

go go spam


----------



## caychanh

go go spam


----------



## caychanh

go go spam


----------



## caychanh

go go spam


----------



## caychanh

go go spam


----------



## caychanh

go go spam


----------



## caychanh

go go spam


----------



## caychanh

go go spam


----------



## caychanh

go go spam


----------



## caychanh

go go spam


----------



## caychanh

go go spam


----------



## caychanh

go go spam


----------



## caychanh

go go spam


----------



## caychanh

go go spam


----------



## caychanh

go go spam


----------



## caychanh

anyone wanna join in on the action?


----------



## caychanh

anyone wanna join in on the action?


----------



## caychanh

anyone wanna join in on the action?


----------



## caychanh

anyone wanna join in on the action?


----------



## caychanh

anyone wanna join in on the action?


----------



## caychanh

anyone wanna join in on the action?


----------



## caychanh

anyone wanna join in on the action?


----------



## caychanh

anyone wanna join in on the action?

TOPs


----------



## caychanh

anyone wanna join in on the action?


----------



## caychanh

anyone wanna join in on the action?


----------



## caychanh

anyone wanna join in on the action?


----------



## caychanh

anyone wanna join in on the action?


----------



## caychanh

anyone wanna join in on the action?


----------



## caychanh

anyone wanna join in on the action?


----------



## caychanh

anyone wanna join in on the action?


----------



## caychanh

anyone wanna join in on the action?


----------



## caychanh

anyone wanna join in on the action?


----------



## caychanh

anyone wanna join in on the action?


----------



## caychanh

anyone wanna join in on the action?


----------



## caychanh

anyone wanna join in on the action?


----------



## caychanh

anyone wanna join in on the action?


----------



## caychanh

anyone wanna join in on the action?


----------



## caychanh

anyone wanna join in on the action?


----------



## caychanh

anyone wanna join in on the action?


----------



## caychanh

anyone wanna join in on the action?


----------



## caychanh

anyone wanna join in on the action?


----------



## caychanh

anyone wanna join in on the action?


----------



## caychanh

anyone wanna join in on the action?


----------



## caychanh

anyone wanna join in on the action?


----------



## caychanh

break carpal tunnel


----------



## caychanh

anyone wanna join in on the action?


----------



## caychanh

Spam for 15k


----------



## caychanh

Spam for 15k

another tops


----------



## caychanh

Spam for 15k


----------



## caychanh

Spam for 15k


----------



## caychanh

Spam for 15k


----------



## caychanh

Spam for 15k


----------



## caychanh

Spam for 15k


----------



## caychanh

Spam for 15k


----------



## caychanh

Spam for 15k


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> @vhab49_PE Congrats


Thanks... I think?  It is not a new pass, but I'll take it!


----------



## P-E

Post


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE

Anyone know where this is from? @knight1fox3


----------



## caychanh

PASS

yay 

SPam


----------



## caychanh

15k and i'm out


----------



## caychanh

15k and i'﻿m out


----------



## caychanh

15k and i'﻿m out


----------



## caychanh

15k and i'﻿m out


----------



## caychanh

15k and i'﻿m out


----------



## caychanh

15k we go


----------



## caychanh

15k we go


----------



## caychanh

15k we go


----------



## caychanh

15k we go


----------



## caychanh

15k we go

TOP spam


----------



## caychanh

15k we go


----------



## caychanh

15k we go


----------



## caychanh

Time for victory cigar


----------



## caychanh

Time for victory cigar


----------



## caychanh

Time for victory cigar


----------



## caychanh

Time for victory cigar


----------



## caychanh

Time for victory cigar


----------



## caychanh

Time for victory cigar


----------



## caychanh

Time for victory cigar


----------



## caychanh

Time for victory cigar


----------



## caychanh

Time for victory cigar


----------



## caychanh

Time for victory cigar


----------



## caychanh

Time for victory cigar


----------



## caychanh

Time for victory cigar


----------



## caychanh

Time for victory cigar


----------



## caychanh

Time for victory cigar


----------



## caychanh

Time for victory cigar


----------



## caychanh

1k to go?


----------



## caychanh

1k to go?


----------



## caychanh

Time for victory cigar


----------



## caychanh

Time for victory cigar


----------



## caychanh

Time for victory cigar


----------



## matt267 PE

@caychanh, congrats on passing. Stick around after 15k too.


----------



## caychanh

Thanks @matt267 PE.

I just became supporting member so I'll stick around at least a year for now.


----------



## caychanh

Time for victory cigar

TOPsies


----------



## caychanh

Time for victory cigar


----------



## caychanh

Time for victory cigar


----------



## matt267 PE

It's nice to be a PE.


----------



## caychanh

Still on passing hangover

I hadn't have a beer yet can't wait til tonite


----------



## caychanh

I took the family out for frozen yogurt last nite, it was fun.


----------



## caychanh

Spam onto 15k


----------



## caychanh

Spam onto 15k


----------



## caychanh

win win win


----------



## shmoe

Good morning! Spam spam spam


----------



## caychanh

My wife asked me if I wanted to open party with guests.

I think i'm just gonna cherish the weekend with my family instead.

party means I'll be cooking bbq and stuff for guests, need a relaxing holiday weekend to sooth the PTD


----------



## caychanh

Yo yo good morning


----------



## matt267 PE

my feet are itchy. Damn poison ivy.


----------



## caychanh

Ok too much info


----------



## caychanh

itchy spam


----------



## caychanh

info spam


----------



## shmoe

trying to do all my work by 10 spam


----------



## shmoe

this, as you can imagine, is not helping.


----------



## shmoe

1 estimate and 1 contract review to go


----------



## Mr. Zane

caychanh said:


> My wife asked me if I wanted to open party with guests.
> 
> I think i'm just gonna cherish the weekend with my family instead.
> 
> party means I'll be cooking bbq and stuff for guests, need a relaxing holiday weekend to sooth the PTD


YOu definitely have to enjoy this long weekend... arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Mr. Zane

shmoe said:


> 1 estimate and 1 contract review to go


I am off today, our office closed for memorial day.


----------



## caychanh

told my boss I passed yesterday

Today I got an SOP to write

yay


----------



## caychanh

@Mr. Zane

U must be one of the Texas board ppl that went home early yesterday for Memorial weekend.


----------



## caychanh

*Grades for the April 2018 PE exam are not yet available*. Once we get the grades we will post them here.


Our mission is to protect the health, safety, and welfare of the people in Texas by regulating the practice of engineering through licensure of qualified individuals and compliance with the laws and rules.

1917 S Interstate 35, Austin, TX 78741 | Phone: 512-440-7723 | Fax: 512-442-1414 | [email protected]


----------



## caychanh

They must have gotten bombarded with emails and calls this week


----------



## Mr. Zane

caychanh said:


> @Mr. Zane
> 
> U must be one of the Texas board ppl that went home early yesterday for Memorial weekend.


arty-smiley-048: I dont work for board. I work with CII, Construction Industry Institute...

BTW, the board seems does not pay well...


----------



## Mr. Zane

caychanh said:


> told my boss I passed yesterday
> 
> Today I got an SOP to write
> 
> yay


What does SOP mean?


----------



## caychanh

Nice TOP there!


----------



## caychanh

Standard Operating Procedure


----------



## Mr. Zane

caychanh said:


> *Grades for the April 2018 PE exam are not yet available*. Once we get the grades we will post them here.
> 
> 
> Our mission is to protect the health, safety, and welfare of the people in Texas by regulating the practice of engineering through licensure of qualified individuals and compliance with the laws and rules.
> 
> 1917 S Interstate 35, Austin, TX 78741 | Phone: 512-440-7723 | Fax: 512-442-1414 | [email protected]


I am wondering as well how much did I miss...TBPE provides exact score right?


----------



## caychanh

I haven't written an SOP for at least 12 years, since last time I worked in a chemical lab.


----------



## Mr. Zane

caychanh said:


> Standard Operating Procedure


Promotion?


----------



## caychanh

It gives us a curved percentage.


----------



## caychanh

Its automatic promotion where I work at.  I work for the city Public Works Dept


----------



## Mr. Zane

caychanh said:


> Its automatic promotion where I work at.  I work for the city Public Works Dept


Really, automatic? Nice!


----------



## caychanh

Civil Water Resources is highly curved.  Last time i got 44/80 = 68%

I guess for construction it would be straight percentage so u would almost know ur real score.


----------



## caychanh

I just have to wait a few months, paperwork is already rolling waiting on license #.  says boss


----------



## caychanh

@Mr. Zane

I see u became supporting member too?  Was it after passing or u joined before that?

I actually donated mistakenly last nite and then joined supporting member this morning.


----------



## caychanh

Its all for a great cause


----------



## caychanh

OK now gotta get back to work again


----------



## Mr. Zane

caychanh said:


> @Mr. Zane
> 
> I see u became supporting member too?  Was it after passing or u joined before that?
> 
> I actually donated mistakenly last nite and then joined supporting member this morning.


I was supporting memeber since 2 months ago? Donation does help as well. You have more constribution then. arty-smiley-048:


----------



## caychanh

Cool u already knew u were going to pass.  Nice


----------



## caychanh

haha i'll tag along


----------



## caychanh

forgot i can just copy paste those gifs


----------



## caychanh

spam for 15k


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

-


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

:bump:


----------



## caychanh

The result threads are really quite as a whole this exam session.  The exam room in April was significantly smaller than October.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

:Failed: 

well this is a bit morbid.


----------



## caychanh

TOPS


----------



## caychanh

15k


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ASSED2:

That is better.


----------



## caychanh

OUT


----------



## caychanh

OUT


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The power of the SPAM helped me pass.

Also, the lovely camaraderie and really excellent advice helped too, but only a little. :joke:

Edit: Ooh! Surprise ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Time is running out.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vee043324


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @txjennah


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I believe in the power of SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I believe in the power of SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I believe in the power of SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I believe in the power of SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I believe in the power of SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I believe in the power of SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I believe in the power of SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I believe in the power of SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I believe in the power of SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I believe in the power of SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I believe in the power of SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I believe in the power of SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I believe in the power of SPAM.


----------



## txjennah PE

Spam for @vee043324


----------



## txjennah PE

Glad this blah week is almost over with!  Do you all have Memorial Day plans?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Taking the doggos hiking, trying to avoid the holiday crowds. You?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Just grilling at home, have some people over. Also, looking at flooring for the new (to me, but otherwise very rough) ChateauSquare.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah said:


> Spam for @vee043324


SPAM for @vee043324!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @txjennah!!

Edit: Ooh! Surprise ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper said:


> Taking the doggos hiking, trying to avoid the holiday crowds. You?


I'm hoping to go for a hike as well! Going to a graduation tomorrow, hanging out with friends, then playing D&amp;D on Sunday  Got an online group going, so we'll see how it goes.  They want to play at 8 am though, my husband isn't too excited about that.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah said:


> I'm hoping to go for a hike as well! Going to a graduation tomorrow, hanging out with friends, then playing D&amp;D on Sunday  Got an online group going, so we'll see how it goes.  They want to play at 8 am though, my husband isn't too excited about that.


Awesome! We're getting D&amp;D running at work. Neeeeeerds!


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper said:


> Awesome! We're getting D&amp;D running at work. Neeeeeerds!


Hahaha that's great!  I wish we had that nerdy stuff at work.  Yeah I played about 5 years ago but haven't played since...it's fun, but I prefer Magic to D&amp;D. I think D&amp;D might be a little easier playing online with everyone. It's a group consisting of some friends, my dad, and husband.  After about 3 or 4 hours, I'm mentally ready to check out LOL


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah said:


> Hahaha that's great!  I wish we had that nerdy stuff at work.  Yeah I played about 5 years ago but haven't played since...it's fun, but I prefer Magic to D&amp;D. I think D&amp;D might be a little easier playing online with everyone. It's a group consisting of some friends, my dad, and husband.  After about 3 or 4 hours, I'm mentally ready to check out LOL


You could probably say the same for studying!


----------



## matt267 PE

matt267 PE said:


> Anyone know where this is from? @knight1fox3


@knight1fox3 Opening scene for Startcraft Brood war. I was too addicted to that game at one point.


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper said:


> You could probably say the same for studying!


Honestly, I can't study for more than 2 hours at a time...I have to break it up, because my brain shuts down after staring at something for 2 hours.


----------



## knight1fox3

txjennah said:


> Hahaha that's great!  I wish we had that nerdy stuff at work.  Yeah I played about 5 years ago but haven't played since...it's fun, but I prefer Magic to D&amp;D. I think D&amp;D might be a little easier playing online with everyone. It's a group consisting of some friends, my dad, and husband.  After about 3 or 4 hours, I'm mentally ready to check out LOL


Settlers of Catan &gt; D&amp;D


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LadySquare was so awesome. She heard me mention (somewhat in jest) that I wanted a bottle of JW Blue Label whether I passed or not. I was feeling shaky on my results for weeks and didn't feel like I earned it until I passed. Turns out she bought it weeks ago, knowing I'd pass (since I had to disappear for weeks to study, she knew I was putting in the time/effort) and busted it out yesterday. She's a real class act. She also does not want me mentioning the damn test ever again.


----------



## knight1fox3

squaretaper said:


> LadySquare was so awesome. She heard me mention (somewhat in jest) that I wanted a bottle of JW Blue Label whether I passed or not. I was feeling shaky on my results for weeks and didn't feel like I earned it until I passed. Turns out she bought it weeks ago, knowing I'd pass (since I had to disappear for weeks to study, she knew I was putting in the time/effort) and busted it out yesterday. She's a real class act. She also does not want me mentioning the damn test ever again.


NOW THAT'S PRETTY AWESOME!!! So when are we cracking that bad boy open?! :thumbs:


----------



## caychanh

I was never into Starcraft, but I loved Diablo 2


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah said:


> Honestly, I can't study for more than 2 hours at a time...I have to break it up, because my brain shuts down after staring at something for 2 hours.


I think that's pretty normal. I used the "Pomodoro" method and broke up the hours into lots of chunks. I found it helpful for my weak attention span. Oh! Something shiny!


----------



## caychanh

Best passing gift ever.  Pre stocked whiskey in the house when u get home.  Still sober? @squaretaper


----------



## caychanh

So close to 15k spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

knight1fox3 said:


> NOW THAT'S PRETTY AWESOME!!! So when are we cracking that bad boy open?! :thumbs:


Tonight! ...at which point I will promptly pass out at 20:30. I'm a cheap date.


----------



## caychanh

less than 700 posts left.  Leggo can do that in 30 min


----------



## caychanh

15k posts to stardom


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vee043324!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @txjennah!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

@matt267 PE, I played Star Craft II a fair amount. Fun game. Blizzard usually puts out good titles.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

(I don't know others as well, feel free to request Indulgences)


----------



## caychanh

I haven't opened some cognac in the cupboard that some guests brought over months ago.  I like to finish the bottle when I open so I need more drinkers in the house soon.

Or I'll bring it to the summer vacation we have planned in a few weeks.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

I was addicted to Diablo 2 in college.  wow that's 20 yrs + ago

TOPs


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

caychanh said:


> I haven't opened some cognac in the cupboard that some guests brought over months ago.  I like to finish the bottle when I open so I need more drinkers in the house soon.
> 
> Or I'll bring it to the summer vacation we have planned in a few weeks.


Wow, cognac is pretty fancy!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Settlers of Catan &gt; D&amp;D


I like Settlers of Catan too! I have the little sheep stuffed animal in my truck 

But it's all about Cones of Dunshire.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah said:


> I like Settlers of Catan too! I have the little sheep stuffed animal in my truck
> 
> But it's all about Cones of Dunshire.


This. Upvote Cones of Dunshire.


----------



## Mr. Zane

caychanh said:


> I was addicted to Diablo 2 in college.  wow that's 20 yrs + ago
> 
> TOPs


Really!!!! I had a level-99 assassin... 

Ya...more than 10 years ago... arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Mr. Zane

caychanh said:


> I was addicted to Diablo 2 in college.  wow that's 20 yrs + ago
> 
> TOPs


I also played alot the Commandos II...

Residence Evil...


----------



## Mr. Zane

caychanh said:


> I was addicted to Diablo 2 in college.  wow that's 20 yrs + ago
> 
> TOPs


----------



## Mr. Zane

GTA VC4



I could save and play my favorate music after I rob the car... arty-smiley-048:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Mr. Zane said:


> Really!!!! I had a level-99 assassin...
> 
> Ya...more than 10 years ago... arty-smiley-048:


Wow this thread just took a turn for the nerd.

Awesome!


----------



## Mr. Zane

squaretaper said:


> Wow this thread just took a turn for the nerd.
> 
> Awesome!


I was once a nerdy guy, maybe even now...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Mr. Zane said:


> I was once a nerdy guy, maybe even now...


Well you're *here* so... :rotflmao:


----------



## matt267 PE

txjennah said:


> Hahaha that's great!  I wish we had that nerdy stuff at work.  Yeah I played about 5 years ago but haven't played since...it's fun, but I prefer Magic to D&amp;D. I think D&amp;D might be a little easier playing online with everyone. It's a group consisting of some friends, my dad, and husband.  After about 3 or 4 hours, I'm mentally ready to check out LOL


@txjennah, have you ever played MTG Arena of the Planeswalker? My daughter and I played it last week. My daughter got a little frustrated with all the little rules. I think it has tons of potential. 

Unfortunately, she get board with Settlers. She still loves Pokemon. We both have a sh!t load of cards and play the game whenever we can.


----------



## Mr. Zane

squaretaper said:


> Well you're *here* so... :rotflmao:


----------



## matt267 PE

caychanh said:


> I was addicted to Diablo 2 in college.  wow that's 20 yrs + ago
> 
> TOPs


I played Diablo a bit in college. Never got too addicted though.


----------



## vee043324

you guys i'm here now!! @txjennah @squaretaper @Mr. Zane


----------



## vee043324

i went to a dinner last night with some ASCE folks and I met this younger woman who was telling me how she stopped her Ph.D program and just decided to get her PE. I admitted that I found out a few hours earlier than I just failed the exam for the second time. She lit up and said "Take it again. Girl, take it again. I would be lying if I said I didn't fail it more than once, but no one cares how many times you take it once you get it. Do you think anyone asks me how many times I took the exam? No. They don't. Take it again. And if you fail, take it again." 

also want to cc: @txjennah on this one


----------



## vee043324

TBH it made my night.


----------



## vee043324

also I'm going to take the PPI course this time (god help my bank account/ essentially min. wage salary) and I think it will help quite a bit! Feeling relatively optimistic!


----------



## vee043324

also i know it's here somewhere but could someone send me a link to where all the enviro PE exam advice is? @knight1fox3 @RBHeadge PE 

edit: sorry y'all i just found it!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> i went to a dinner last night with some ASCE folks and I met this younger woman who was telling me how she stopped her Ph.D program and just decided to get her PE. I admitted that I found out a few hours earlier than I just failed the exam for the second time. She lit up and said "Take it again. Girl, take it again. I would be lying if I said I didn't fail it more than once, but no one cares how many times you take it once you get it. Do you think anyone asks me how many times I took the exam? No. They don't. Take it again. And if you fail, take it again."
> 
> also want to cc: @txjennah on this one


@vee043324 @txjennah I admit I am a multiple, multiple, multiple repeat test taker. No shame here.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vee043324 said:


> i went to a dinner last night with some ASCE folks and I met this younger woman who was telling me how she stopped her Ph.D program and just decided to get her PE. I admitted that I found out a few hours earlier than I just failed the exam for the second time. She lit up and said "Take it again. Girl, take it again. I would be lying if I said I didn't fail it more than once, but no one cares how many times you take it once you get it. Do you think anyone asks me how many times I took the exam? No. They don't. Take it again. And if you fail, take it again."
> 
> also want to cc: @txjennah on this one






squaretaper said:


> @vee043324 @txjennah I admit I am a multiple, multiple, multiple repeat test taker. No shame here.
> 
> View attachment 11495


Hey guys, you know what they call someone who took multiple tries to pass the PE exam?  Professional Engineers.  

Damn Skippy.


----------



## envirotex

matt267 PE said:


> Lacrosse? does anyone even play lacrosse after college?


For you @matt267 PE...


----------



## caychanh

I was highly addicted to the Diablo 2 game.  Lan parties, Cow runs and all

Skipped hours and hours of class and sleep

Alot of network lagging back then too.

Good times


----------



## vee043324

vhab49_PE said:


> Hey guys, you know what they call someone who took multiple tries to pass the PE exam?  Professional Engineers.
> 
> Damn Skippy.


you guys are the best. 

cc: @squaretaper + literally everyone else on this thread.


----------



## caychanh

3 tries here I hope to see my % grade soon (texas).

another TOP i'm on fire!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

caychanh said:


> 3 tries here I hope to see my % grade soon (texas).
> 
> another TOP i'm on fire!


HOW???


----------



## caychanh

Can't wait til the next exam session in October to spam the new 15k thread.  We have to get that to 15k spam for @txjennah, @vee043324, and others for October 2018 exam.

Pretty close to 15k here.


----------



## caychanh

In texas we usually to get a PE % score, at least that's what I saw in the past for pass or fail.


----------



## caychanh

Looks like TBPE took an early memorial day holiday.   There is nothing going on there since yesterday morning.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

caychanh said:


> In texas we usually to get a PE % score, at least that's what I saw in the past for pass or fail.


Haha, I know about the Texas score thing. I meant, HOW on the TOPS! It's amazing.


----------



## envirotex

caychanh said:


> In texas we usually to get a PE % score, at least that's what I saw in the past for pass or fail.


If you fail, they'll give you a break down of your score by question type...


----------



## caychanh

Losing hope in the 15k goal a bit, but we easily beat the Oct 2017 exam session (only 8800 posts).


----------



## caychanh

I learned that I passed yesterday, but I kind of want to know how I did considering I failed it twice before.  @envirotex


----------



## caychanh

I did improve a little each time so that's definitely good.

61% then 68% then unknown 70 or 70+


----------



## caychanh

It would be a reason to party no matter what


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I still think it would be a fun game to try and answer other discipline's exam problems. Could get ugly. :rotflmao:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ready for a White Claw.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

~600 posts. We can do this


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Who's ready? @vee043324 @leggo PE @caychanh @envirotex @RBHeadge PE @P-E


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 15,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMALAMADINGDONG


----------



## caychanh

my fingers are sore from all the spamming already.  I have about 100 more in me


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 15k


----------



## caychanh

my fingers are sore from all the spamming already.  I have about 100 more in me


----------



## RBHeadge PE

F5


----------



## caychanh

98 more


----------



## caychanh

97


----------



## caychanh

96


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

95

another TOP that's like 8 today


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

haven't had a beer this week yet, but saving my liver for this weekend


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vee043324


----------



## caychanh

haven't had a beer this week yet, but saving my liver for this weekend


----------



## caychanh

haven't had a beer this week yet, but saving my liver for this weekend


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @txjennah


----------



## caychanh

haven't had a beer this week yet, but saving my liver for this weekend


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

haven't had a beer this week yet, but saving my liver for this weekend


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

haven't had a beer this week yet, but saving my liver for this weekend


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

haven't had a beer this week yet, but saving my liver for this weekend


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

haven't had a beer this week yet, but saving my liver for this weekend


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

I dont have to wait 1 sec anymore yay


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

I dont have to wait 1 sec anymore yay


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

I dont have to wait 1 sec anymore yay


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vee043324


----------



## RBHeadge PE

This is the noise that keeps me awake


----------



## caychanh

I dont have to wait 1 sec anymore yay


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @txjennah


----------



## caychanh

I dont have to wait 1 sec anymore yay


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

funny i have not dreamed about failing or passing, but I have dreamt about spam

alot of spam


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

Almost there


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

spam to victory

pass passed


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@youngmotivatedengineer HELP!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

Almost there


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

we will get there 15k


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

I dont have to wait 1 sec anymore yay


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

caychanh said:


> haven't had a beer this week yet, but saving my liver for this weekend


need white claw!


----------



## caychanh

I dont have to wait 1 sec anymore yay


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

my head explodes


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

Grilled spam


----------



## caychanh

I dont have to wait 1 sec anymore yay


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

my body aches


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

Coke zero here is not bad


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

Bbq spam for memorial day


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

YES! @vee043324


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

Spam sushi


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

Gotta try this thing called the white claw


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I created the sound of madness


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The power of SPAM compels you!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

wrote a book on pain


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The power of SPAM compels you!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The power of SPAM compels you!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The power of SPAM compels you!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The power of SPAM compels you!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The power of SPAM compels you!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The power of SPAM compels you!


----------



## vee043324

everyone should drink WC in my failing honor this weekend. @squaretaper @caychanh @ME_VT


----------



## RBHeadge PE

*wrote the book on pain


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The power of SPAM compels you!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The power of SPAM compels you!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

Not keeping up spam!


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

Spam smoothies


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The power of SPAM compels you!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The power of SPAM compels you!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The power of SPAM compels you!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper said:


> The power of SPAM compels you!


your mother su.....

I'll just leave this one alone


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

16 pages


----------



## caychanh

dont wait for me


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vee043324 said:


> everyone should drink WC in my failing honor this weekend. @squaretaper @caychanh @ME_VT


No, we will toast to victory. Losing the battle does not preclude winning the war!


----------



## caychanh

this is how we do it


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The power of SPAM compels you!


----------



## caychanh

this is how we do it


----------



## caychanh

this is how we do it


----------



## caychanh

this is how we do it


----------



## caychanh

this is how we do it


----------



## caychanh

this is how we do it


----------



## caychanh

this is how we do it


----------



## caychanh

this is how we do it


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

almost there 15k yay


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Fly eagles fly


----------



## caychanh

this is how we do it


----------



## caychanh

this is how we do it


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

this is how we do it


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

on the road to victory


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

this is how we do it


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

this is how we do it


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

fight eagles fight


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## Voomie

Spam for the pile 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## caychanh

after 15k then we can do some productive conversational spam!


----------



## Voomie

Spam for the pile 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

score a touchdown 1, 2, 3

1...2...3...


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

We can do it


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Warriors lost SPAM.


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

this is how we do it


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

hit em low


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

this is how we do it


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

this is how we do it


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

We can do it, all night long


----------



## RBHeadge PE

hit em high


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## Voomie

Spam life

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

go go go in 5 mins be done


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## Voomie

Spam life

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

Spam split


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

and watch our eagles fly


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

go go go in 5 mins be done here


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

YES @Voomie


----------



## RBHeadge PE

fly eagles fly


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

spam superstar dom


----------



## RBHeadge PE

on the road to victory


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

E


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

spam superstar dom


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

A


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

spam superstar dom


----------



## RBHeadge PE

G


----------



## caychanh

spam superstar dom


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

White Claw SPAM.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

Spam time


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

spam superstar dom


----------



## RBHeadge PE

L


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

spam superstar dom


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

E


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

S


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

sophisticated Hennessy XO


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Eagles!


----------



## caychanh

spam superstar dom


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

Spam and eggs


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

Didn't buy the Hennessy XO so its extra special.  Free


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

Spam soup


----------



## caychanh

spam superstar dom


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## Voomie

Spam life

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## caychanh

spam superstar dom


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## Voomie

Spam life

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## caychanh

spam superstar dom


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

Spam pizza


----------



## vee043324

only 12 more pages to go i think?


----------



## caychanh

spam superstar dom


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

spam superstar dom


----------



## RBHeadge PE

we can do it


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

spam superstar dom


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

Spam and pickles


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

spam superstar dom


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

never tried to run a 15k


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

green eggs and spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

green eggs and spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

green eggs and spam


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

still bunch of states waiting


----------



## caychanh

easier here than marathon


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

green eggs and spam


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

green eggs and spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

those states aren't spamming that's y


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

those states aren't spamming that's y


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

those states aren't spamming that's yv​


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

those states aren't spamming that's y


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

those states aren't spamming that's y


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

those states aren't spamming that's y


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vee043324


----------



## caychanh

those states aren't spamming that's y


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

Spam heaven


----------



## RBHeadge PE

its a trap


----------



## caychanh

spam for all causes


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM for @txjennah!


----------



## caychanh

spam on any time now


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

those states aren't spamming that's y


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

spam party yay


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

belta loda


----------



## caychanh

spam spam spam

f5 f5 f5


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

spam spam


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @txjennah


----------



## RBHeadge PE

8 more pages or something


----------



## caychanh

boom spam sonic


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

Spam for days


----------



## caychanh

lunch is coming lets get this done before lunch for me


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

lunch is coming lets get this done before lunch for me


----------



## caychanh

lunch is coming lets get this done before lunch for me


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

lunch is coming lets get this done before lunch for me


----------



## caychanh

lunch is coming lets get this done before lunch for me


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The work, the work must continue


----------



## caychanh

lunch is coming lets get this done before lunch for me


----------



## vee043324

my office is closing at 1 today!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

Spam vodka


----------



## vee043324

my office is closing at 1 today!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

my office is closing at 1 today!


----------



## caychanh

supported EB just so I can spam faster yay


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

my office is closing at 1 today!


----------



## caychanh

supported EB just so I can spam faster yay


----------



## RBHeadge PE

you cant stop the signal


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vee043324


----------



## caychanh

cheap vodka or expensive one?


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @txjennah


----------



## caychanh

supported EB just so I can spam faster yay


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

caychanh said:


> cheap vodka or expensive one?


Popov!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

what brand of vodka u like @youngmotivatedengineer


----------



## vee043324

caychanh said:


> supported EB just so I can spam faster yay


will do that after i PASS the Oct exam!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

&lt;200!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

spam for vodka

hennessy

whiskey

white claw


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

supported EB just so I can spam faster yay


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

pam for vodka

hennessy

whiskey

white claw


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

pam for vodka

hennessy

whiskey

white claw


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

the dude killed me Mal, killed me with a sword


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

SPAM not pam


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

spam for vodka

hennessy

whiskey

white claw


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

victory cigar vap coming up!   ~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## RBHeadge PE

d'oh


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

victory cigar vap coming up!   ~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

victory cigar vap coming up!   ~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

victory cigar vap coming up!   ~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

victory cigar vap coming up!   ~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

victory cigar vap coming up!   ~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## RBHeadge PE

5 pages


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vee043324


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

synergy spam


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

who will be the 15000th?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @txjennah


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

victory cigar vap coming up!   ~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

victory cigar vap coming up!   ~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

I will be 15k


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

10k spam in October instead?


----------



## caychanh

victory cigar vap coming up!   ~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

victory cigar vap coming up!   ~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

victory cigar vap coming up!   ~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

Here we come


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

party spam


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

victory cigar vap coming up!   ~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

&lt;100!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

sooo close


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

me me 15k


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

me me 15k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

are teh rules still suspended


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

me me 15k


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

me me 15k


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

rules broken a while back since day one


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

me me 15k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

so close but so far


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

me me 15k


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

me me 15k


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

finish line 15k


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

finish line 15k


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @vee043324


----------



## caychanh

finish line 15k


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

finish line 15k


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

finish line 15k


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Who you got winning the stanly cup?


----------



## caychanh

finish line 15k


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

finish line 15k


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

finish line 15k


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

finish line 15k


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam


----------



## caychanh

finish line 15k


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

finish line 15k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

finish line 15k


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam


----------



## caychanh

finish line 15k


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam


----------



## caychanh

done deal!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

we can slow down now.  that was fast


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam

tops

And the 15000th reply


----------



## vee043324

SPAM to 15,000!!!


----------



## caychanh

16K


----------



## caychanh

finish line 15k


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

WOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Are we done? Have we won?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Done and done.


----------



## caychanh

Way past 15k now.  we got a winner. not me


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

15,007


----------



## caychanh

square taper looks like the winner!!!!!!


----------



## vee043324

woo wooo


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I think it was @RBHeadge PE But I can't tell for sure.


----------



## caychanh

smile


----------



## caychanh

I know i put it over 1k posts here


----------



## caychanh

last week I was at 300 posts


----------



## caychanh

lunch break spam is done


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok spammers. Well done, time to get some RL work done. Hastla lasagna, it's been a pleasure.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

If its the 15kth post, then @squaretaper won!


----------



## knight1fox3

@NJmike PE, @leggo PE, It's as they say...


----------



## Road Guy

where did everybody go?


----------

